# SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!



## Captain Spaulding

Here is my "skunky" cerakoted E2DL 







And an E1B that served me well.






I have an E1E as well but no pics handy of her


----------



## Captain Spaulding

How did that happen?

I just posed a reply and it made it post number ONE of this thread?


----------



## BigBluefish

KDOG3 started a very nice Surefire C2-HA thread, and I thought I'd follow up with an E* thread. 

I bought an E1E HA Olive and even with the standard incan MN01 lamp, I love the thing. The other day, I just bought an E1E HA BK, and an E2E in Satin Gray, and I'm ordering some Lumens Factory HO lamps. Then it'll be on to some rechargeable cells, and the E0 series lamps. 

I believe I am an E-series addict, and I'm just getting started. 

So for all you lovers of the E-series lights, let's see what you've got!


----------



## jp2515

E series addict? I'm slowly getting there. 

So far I've got a E2DL, KX2 head & L4 (SSC P4)


----------



## H2Orower

Hey, cool thread. :thumbsup: Count me in as an E series fan!

Here's a picture I recently took and posted over on the "Post Your Surefire Collection" thread. I called it my "One's and Two's" collection. The majority of my Surefire collection is of the E series size.


----------



## BigBluefish

Really like that E1E Winelight and that tricked-out E1E HA Bk w/the KL1 head: the E1E goes "tacticool."


----------



## gswitter

Love that 1's and 2's picture.


----------



## N467RX

I just have an E1B (got here yesterday) and I'm about to get an E1E black and later a KL4 head.


----------



## Kestrel

BigBluefish said:


> KDOG3 started a very nice Surefire C2-HA thread, and I thought I'd follow up with an E* thread.


Good luck, that thread is one of the best SF threads ever, with 360 posts and ~17500 views.:nana:
Here's my EDC, a humble little retro E1 (my only E-series):


----------



## Beamhead

.......


----------



## Energie

I´m a big fan of the E-series. My favourite modding host is the E1xx.






Some mods:
- E1E with Fenix P1 head (my first mod)
- E1E with GD500/GD1000/McR20S/Seoul P4 U2
- E1E with 5mm led low power dropin
- E1E with GD500/McR20S/Seoul P4U2/3*red led 3mm
- E1L with KX1, GD 500/GD1000
- E1L with Kl4, MC-E
- E1B with selected Cree Q5


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Nice Lights guys!!

I'll take some pics soon and post.


----------



## SureAddicted

Impressive collection guys, keep them coming. Here's a few pics I took at various stages.


----------



## angelofwar

E1E, E1L, E2E, E2L, and an L4...ohhh, does a scout-light count???


----------



## TMedina

Why not? It uses the same threads as the E-series.

-Trevor


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

I'm not addicted! I can quit anytime I want to. I choose not to. I do this by choice! Though I think I *NEED* another one.





Left to right:
E1E Milky Room Sweeper, E1E Milky Red Eye, E2E/L head Milky Shotgun Sweeper, E2E Milky Room Sweeper, and WHAT THE HECK! A plain old E2E!:thinking: What's that doing in there! Quick! Call Milky!:naughty:

And with their clothes on...




Maltese Cross holster not finished yet...


----------



## Sgt. LED

Nice reflector in the shotgun sweeper. Different, I like it! 
What is it?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Sgt. LED said:


> Nice reflector in the shotgun sweeper. Different, I like it!
> What is it?


 
I've no idea. I just tell Scott what I need the light for, and he builds it. The beam is incredible. No hotspot, but what would be considered a "tight flood".

Edit: Found it! It's a Ledil Boom-SS reflector.


----------



## kelmo

I have a E1e, clipless E1 w/Aussie Minitower, E2d, E2O, E2e, L4 I bought from Quickbeam and upgraded with a KX2C and E1B tailcap, and a KX2 (cat urine green single stage) + E2 tube + McClicky.

My favorite is the E2O hands down.


----------



## Illum

I had some...but gave them away as gifts
a Black body to Sigman and an unopened E1e-HA to Carrot
Other than maybe TW4 I'm somewhat underwhelmed about the E1 form factor. :shakehead

I prefer the E2e
this was back in 2008




now theres 
1 TW4 [E1e-KL4]
1x E2e-BK waiting to be sold
2x E2Ls
1x E2D+[KL4-BK with MC-E]


----------



## gswitter

The evolution of my EDC E2e...






E2e bought new (along with an E1e for my wife) in 2002.





A KL1 head replaced the stock incan bezel and lamp immediately. I carried it this way for a year or so.





A KL4 head replaced the KL1 and a Z57 clicky tailcap replaced the stock Z52 twisty. (Yeah, should have just got an L4 from the get-go.) I carried it this way for a couple years.





A McTC/McClicky combo replaced the Z57. I've tried many other tailcaps on the E2e over the years, but nothing feels more comfortable to me than the McTC. The McClicky didn't last too long...





A 22ohm McE2S switch replaced the McClicky and a long clip from an E2o replaced the stock short clip. I love the feel and functionality of the McClicky, but the 2-stage switch is ultimately more beneficial to me. I carried it this way for another couple years.





An ARC mania-modded KL4 head (U-bin SSC P4, stock reflector, SDC1000) replaced the previous KL4 - the beam of which had turned into a funky mash of white, purple and yellow (Go Vikes!) - and a 60ohm McE2S switch replaced the previous 22ohm McE2S. I've been carrying it this way for the last two years.

The E2e's taken a lot more abuse than the pics show, but it's also been remarkably durable. Up until about a year ago, it was carried in a large pocket of my gym bag and bounced around with lots of other stuff (keys, knife, change, etc), but it's somehow almost unscathed.

I haven't gotten the itch to upgrade the head again. For my EDC needs, this current set-up is almost perfect.

_ 7/2/09 Update (well, that didn't last long):
_A darkzero-modded KL4 head (MC-E M-bin, stock driver, extra stippled reflector) replaced the ARC mania-modded KL4. I love the old head, but I got a good deal on the new one, and I prefer the extra flood of the MC-E to the extra throw (relatively) of the SSC P4.​


----------



## Blindasabat

Yes, I have become a fan of the E-series. See my ~300L Avatar.
This is a list of parts I use to keep track of them. I routinely mix-n-match all of them.

Surefire E-series & L1 parts 
L1 gen 1 ML1 SSC USW0I Carclo 6° optic
L1 gen 1 ML1 K2 TFFC TV0D Carclo 6° optic 
L1 gen 2 ML1 KL1 optic DatiLED SSC S2 Natural SS0/SR0? 
L1 Cree 10/65L WC? 
KX2b two stage (3/65L) Cree WD/WH? 
KX1 30L CreeWF? 5.5hrs opened
KX1 SOB1000 (3-16V) Q3-3A 
KX1 Creemator Q4?5 WC?D up to 6V 
KL4 blk P7 by Defabricata
Vital Gear F2 bezel fits P60 LA on E bodies
2 E1 bodies HA natural 
Aleph CR123 HA natural 
Aleph 17500 HA natural (fits 2xRCR2) 
Fivemega 18500 clickie body HA dark grey 
Jhanko polished 2xCR123/steel body 
Leef E-head C-tail 18650 Lt gray body 
Mirageman 18650 split body HA grey 
Moddoo 6P 18500 E head C tail body 
VG FB1 coilspring HA nat
VG FB2 leafspring HA natural 
3 Z57 clickies 
McTC tailcap natural - McClickie 
Aleph bald LOTC HA w/ McE2S 60ohm 
Aleph bald LOTC HA w/ flat McE2S 20ohm 
Aleph TC HA rim machined off McE2S 30ohm 
Lightsaver Miser E Nat 100/50/25%
L1 gen1 4 flat body w 10ohm TC
L1 gen1 4 flat body bored for DD 17500 or 2xRCR2 w 10ohm TC
2 L1 gen3 short cree body w 10ohm TC
SL Scorpion body - fits E-series heads (Scorpion head too)

Moddoo 18500 body plus SOB1000 modded KX head with McC2s 60ohm TC.











The Left is a stock Cree L1 on 17500 running over an Amp. The middle is a K2 TFFC TVOD IMR123 screamer. The L1+KX1 on the right is bored for 17500 with SOB1000 KX1 head.


----------



## Monocrom

Most of my modest collection (by CPF standards) of Surefire lights are E-series. 

E2D, E1E put together from spare parts, and a handful of E2Es (both modded and stock).

What I don't have is a digital camera, or even a camera phone.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

My only E series SF light is an E2D. It still needs to be modded to improve output (too much ambient light where I live). I'd also like to replace the E2D bezel with an E2E bezel (or cut the scallops down on the E2D bezel).


----------



## Monocrom

Jaywalk3r said:


> My only E series SF light is an E2D. It still needs to be modded to improve output (too much ambient light where I live). I'd also like to replace the E2D bezel with an E2E bezel (or cut the scallops down on the E2D bezel).


 
One idea is to get two AW IMR16340 rechargeable cells, and a Lumens factory IMR-E2 lamp.

Runtime is only 15 minutes, but you get Surefire M3 output in a much more compact package.

Both the cells and lamp are available at Lighthound.com


----------



## DaFABRICATA

These are all my E-series compatable lights.
Most are Surefires, but there are a few Alephs, and customs. Not shown are the E-C adaptors and E-KT1/2 adaptor.

I also just realized there are about 10 more E-series lights in my modding box waiting for mods..


----------



## My3kidsfather

lol, things are getting out of hand here. I just had to mention I carry a E1e every day in my front pocket lens up next to my wallet. Never even know it's there. no pic required, it's stock. I am sure there is a pic of a stock one somewhere here...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

I'm an E-Series in Black HA addict and proud of it. So I don't need no stinking help... I won't quit it!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Monocrom said:


> One idea is to get two AW IMR16340 rechargeable cells, and a Lumens factory IMR-E2 lamp.
> 
> Runtime is only 15 minutes, but you get Surefire M3 output in a much more compact package.
> 
> Both the cells and lamp are available at Lighthound.com


+1!

That's an excellent setup.


----------



## BigBluefish

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> +1!
> 
> That's an excellent setup.


 
But will the stock E-series clicky tailcap handle the current, or do you need a different switch?


----------



## mudman cj

There have been posts showing a Z57 spring that overheated, lost its temper, and then no longer worked. IMHO the best solution is to use a Z52 twisty with solder braid added to the spring to help conduct the current. But a Z57 will work if not used for too long of course, though the total service life of the switch will likely be shorter too.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

BigBluefish said:


> But will the stock E-series clicky tailcap handle the current, or do you need a different switch?


I'm pretty sure the E2-IMR draws no more than 2A from 2x16340 IMRs, so this is a safe current for most clicklies. But using a twisty tailcap is always safer, though...


----------



## BigBluefish

Monocrom said:


> One idea is to get two AW IMR16340 rechargeable cells, and a Lumens factory IMR-E2 lamp.
> 
> Runtime is only 15 minutes, but you get Surefire M3 output in a much more compact package.
> 
> Both the cells and lamp are available at Lighthound.com


 
Well, it will be fun while it lasts. 

That level of light will certainly do a number on someone's night adapted vision. Though if used indoors, it might just blind the user, too. Maybe best to leave an E2E so equipped for use on outdoor walks, to deter the less sociable folk, should things unfortunately progress to that stage. 
You won't be using it for more than a matter of seconds in such manner, so the 15 min. runtime shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## SolarMan

I call this one the "Black Widow"


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thats nice!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

DimeRazorback said:


> Thats nice!:thumbsup:


+1, I like it.:huh:


----------



## BigBluefish

DimeRazorback said:


> Thats nice!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 

:twothumbs I like that, too.


----------



## Monocrom

SolarMan said:


> I call this one the "Black Widow"


 
:bow:

That is pure WIN! :twothumbs

Wine Light bezel & tailcap, with black body.

(I need another black E2E and I need to hunt down an E2E Wine Light)!


----------



## carbine15

Look what I made.













I wanted to put a cree in a e1e head. I found a driver pill (with AMC7135 1050mA) that almost fit. No problem dremel time! 
After dremeling the reflector base to focus the LED most of the original reflector was gone. 
I just decided to finish removing the entire reflector and replacing it with a smooth reflector. Perfect fit but a little too deep. 
After some fitting Everything turned out perfect! The beam is a little dirty but the throw is fantastic!


----------



## BigBluefish

carbine15 said:


> Look what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to put a cree in a e1e head. I found a driver pill (with AMC7135 1050mA) that almost fit. No problem dremel time!
> After dremeling the reflector base to focus the LED most of the original reflector was gone.
> I just decided to finish removing the entire reflector and replacing it with a smooth reflector. Perfect fit but a little too deep.
> After some fitting Everything turned out perfect! The beam is a little dirty but the throw is fantastic!


 
Good job! And the glowring is a nice touch. 

I think SureFire has been missing the boat by not offereing an E1L with a single level, and simple reflector. Maybe 25 lumens with a floodier beam than the TIR optic offers for something like 6 hours would make a great camping / hiking light, IMHO


----------



## phxccw

Newbie Q, but is the Executive body the same as the Surefire Scout?


----------



## gswitter

The body of the M600* Scout Lights are threaded like any other E-series light, but the Scout Light body incorporates an adapter for a weapon mount. See here vs here.


----------



## phxccw

But nearly the same weight, width and length?


gswitter said:


> The body of the M600* Scout Lights are threaded like any other E-series light, but the Scout Light body incorporates an adapter for a weapon mount. See here vs here.


----------



## SolarMan

Thanks for the thumbs up!

Speaking of which, DaFabricata deserves about 100 :thumbsup:!!!

Now, how about some low numbers?

...this is KX1 #A00019





Is she special? Hell Yes!

Not because she's #19, but because I have never owned or seen another LED light with such a gorgeous (to my eyes!) tint. Basically the only LED light I use.


----------



## gswitter

phxccw said:


> But nearly the same weight, width and length?


I've never measured them and don't own a Scout Light body, so I can only speculate...

The length should be the same. Interior diameter should be the same, within a mm or so - E-series ID's have varied over the years. The exterior diameters (excluding the adapter portion of the Scout Light body) are probably similar. I imagine the Scout Light body is a few ounces heavier.

See DaFABRICATA's picture in post #24 for a better visual comparison.


----------



## mdocod

Got my First E series today 







I didn't realize until I held it how great these feel in hand. I'm running the IMR-E2 

-Eric


----------



## Robocop

We really do not have very many choices when it comes to a single cell Incandescent....or at least one that performs well enough to be usefull. The little E1E in its stock form does well enough for around the house and is still my favorite E series light.

I have long been a huge fan of the E1E paired with the various Lumens Factory lamps and with the right lamp it is a very good performer on a single cell. Throw in the EO lamp and a rechargeable 123 cell and it is indeed a powerhouse of a small light.

I believe the E1E is one of those classics that will always hold some type of appeal to me regardless of what else I carry.


----------



## Illum

mdocod said:


> Got my First E series today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize until I held it how great these feel in hand. I'm running the IMR-E2
> 
> -Eric



Congrats on your first E series!
I think you are set by now, eh? one M series, one P series, now an E...how about a C?

you tossed _that _M6? looks new to me


----------



## mdocod

Illum said:


> Congrats on your first E series!
> I think you are set by now, eh? one M series, one P series, now an E...how about a C?
> 
> you tossed _that _M6? looks new to me



Howdy 

No C2 yet, some day! I hear this is another must-have (I guess they all are really) for the grip design. I'll have to decide if I keep the E2E or sell it and pick up a C2 or 

Yea, that's the M6 that took a drunken 30ft vertical toss, but in the drunken testing the regular turbo-head was on it, I've been tinkering with the cucumber option lego since my Z46 came in. Looks weird like this... hehe. 

-Eric


----------



## bigchelis

If I get an L1 will a 17500 cell fit?


I saw a couple of you folks say that with some boring a 17500 will fit. So, I figure lengh wise it does, but the diameter needs to be opened up a bit..


----------



## gswitter

bigchelis said:


> If I get an L1 will a 17500 cell fit?
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of you folks say that with some boring a 17500 will fit. So, I figure lengh wise it does, but the diameter needs to be opened up a bit..


Out of the box, the battery compartment isn't long enough for a 17500. The boring that folks have described is to remove the driver and bore it out to a straight tube. On the older L1 bodies you could then use two cells or a 17670. The newer bodies are shorter, and if others have done it, then I guess a 17500 would fit.


----------



## Blindasabat

Depends. I'm one them folks so here's what I know.

* The new Cree L1 body is too short even if you take out the driver. It is only about 1mm too short, so if you modify the head to lower the contact point it will fit. Another CPF member had Milky do this to his, but used a KX head to put a driver in it. You could make a body tube extension too (I have one drawn up) to go between the head & body, but you have to add a few millimeters and then put a spacer in too. (PM incoming - better get that)

* The old longer bodies will fit a 17500 if you bore it out and remove the driver. Then you need to make a spacer about 10-12mm long. The L1 body on the right in the last picture of post # 20 was modded like this by Milkyspit. 

*<Edit>* BTW, you need to bore out the top few mm of the L1 body to be able to fit any other E-series heads on it. They do this to keep you from putting a head with its own internal driver circuit on the L1 body with a deiver in the body. 


bigchelis said:


> If I get an L1 will a 17500 cell fit?
> 
> I saw a couple of you folks say that with some boring a 17500 will fit. So, I figure lengh wise it does, but the diameter needs to be opened up a bit..


----------



## Blindasabat

2xCR123 or a 17670 will not fit in the old body. I tried. it is about 15mm too short. I had to put a 17500 in it.


gswitter said:


> Out of the box, the battery compartment isn't long enough for a 17500. The boring that folks have described is to remove the driver and bore it out to a straight tube. On the older L1 bodies you could then use two cells or a 17670. The newer bodies are shorter, and if others have done it, then I guess a 17500 would fit.


----------



## Owen

bigchelis said:


> If I get an L1 will a 17500 cell fit?
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of you folks say that with some boring a 17500 will fit. So, I figure lengh wise it does, but the diameter needs to be opened up a bit..



A simpler(and cheaper!) alternative would be to buy an Aleph 1x17500 body, Aleph tailcap, and a McE2S switch. You could also choose your resistor value ahead of time, and could have 1 and 2 cell bodies, too. 
You'd lose the clip,. I know everyone is different, but that was one of the things that kept me from being comfortable with the L1.


----------



## Monocrom

mdocod said:


> Got my First E series today
> 
> I'm running the IMR-E2


 
Any issues with the forward-clickie being able to handle the high-output combo?


----------



## gswitter

Blindasabat said:


> 2xCR123 or a 17670 will not fit in the old body. I tried. it is about 15mm too short. I had to put a 17500 in it.


Hmm...

A number of people have claimed to do it. Maybe they had to modifiy something else as well?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

bigchelis said:


> If I get an L1 will a 17500 cell fit?
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of you folks say that with some boring a 17500 will fit. So, I figure lengh wise it does, but the diameter needs to be opened up a bit..


A 17500 is a CR123x1.5 in length.


----------



## Illum

mdocod said:


> I've been tinkering with the cucumber option lego since my Z46 came in. Looks weird like this... hehe.
> 
> -Eric



yeah, I've embraced the KL6 option on my M6 as well, now that I think about it...its not _that _awful once you get used to it:naughty:
*FS: Surefire 6P, 9P, C2, & C3's, bored for your favorite 18mm cells*


----------



## Blindasabat

I'd like to see those!


gswitter said:


> Hmm...
> 
> A number of people have claimed to do it. Maybe they had to modifiy something else as well?


 Might be possible if you modify the head AND body? But I don't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## mudman cj

Well then here you go. This particular one can use a 17500. To get a 17670 in the old L1 you have to move the internals forward - not for just anybody. The only modder I have heard of that has done that is Milkyspit. I hope I am remembering that right. :thinking:


----------



## gswitter

McGizmo's done a few (here and here - and a 3x123 L2). But you're right, he did have to shorten the internals of the head.

I can't find them now, but I've seen a few others post about making 2x123 L1's.


----------



## Blindasabat

Yeah, Crenshaw's was the one I was referring to needing the KX head with positive contact moved forward.

Milky did my 17500 old body right around the same time he made Crenshaw's light. He had just gotten a lathe & was still learning on it. The battery spacer in my 17500 body is only about 12mm long, so you would need another 22mm of length to fit two cr123's. I'd love to have one. 

The one place I know you can get one is OpticsHQ - get an LX2!

I actually have an Aleph 17500 body (see post #20 - last picture, left side) and the McE2S switch (4 of them) and the only problem I have is that they need more force to activate then the L1 switches. Plus the L1 body is about perfectly knurled and a good diameter to grip. The Aleph bodies are thinner and only knurled in a small area (see post #20 again). not nearly as grippy, and the clip of the L1, while not a great clip (Needs to be LONGER SureFire!), IS a clip if you need it in a pinch, and provides anti-roll which I use a lot. Crenshaw's light rocks, but I want to be able to use all ten of my E-series compatible heads on it, not just the one head modified for it. 

Maybe if I get a machinist to make the short E-series extension tube I have envisioned, I might as well make a few different lengths, such as the 22mm length to enable 2xcr123 L2's.


----------



## flashfan

Another SureFire E-Addict signing in. For me, the E2 is the perfect size and form factor for a flashlight. Was _not_ crazy about the E1...until the KL1 heads were introduced. Now, all I "need" is an _*E3*_. Sadly, I dont' think SureFire will ever produce one. Woe is me.


----------



## Blindasabat

You can get an E-extension to turn one of your E2's into an E3 at JSBurly's.


flashfan said:


> Now, all I "need" is an _*E3*_. Sadly, I dont' think SureFire will ever produce one. Woe is me.
> 
> http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=surefireeseries.jpg


----------



## mdocod

Monocrom said:


> Any issues with the forward-clickie being able to handle the high-output combo?



So far it's fine. I'll fine out in the long run I guess since it seems fairly difficult to find the twisty for these.... (was it a Z52?)

I've run it as long as about 5 minutes continuous already as this thing is quickly becoming my go-to for almost everything. The head sure does get hot fast though! wow.... 

Oh.. and it'll start "news"-paper smoking in 3 seconds flat. 

-Eric


----------



## lctorana

flashfan said:


> Now, all I "need" is an _*E3*_. Sadly, I dont' think SureFire will ever produce one.


IMHO, FiveMega's 2x18500 E-body is the next best thing.

And it has his high-current switch, so you can use IMR-E2 LA's with impunity.


----------



## Monocrom

mdocod said:


> So far it's fine. I'll find out in the long run I guess since it seems fairly difficult to find the twisty for these.... (was it a Z52?)
> 
> I've run it as long as about 5 minutes continuous already as this thing is quickly becoming my go-to for almost everything. The head sure does get hot fast though! wow....
> 
> Oh.. and it'll start "news"-paper smoking in 3 seconds flat.
> 
> -Eric


 
Thanks for the reply. 

Yup, z52 is the designation for the E-series version of the good old z41 on the 6P. I aquired a z52 without first realizing it. Very nice, but a bit rock hard. It's nice knowing that when I convert one of my E2Es to use the same set-up you have, I'll be able to use the z52; and not even have a tiny bit of worry. I'm sure the z57 will be fine, but I just really prefer momentary / twist constant-on tailcaps.

Wasn't aware of the newspaper thing. Would you call it a miniature Mag623. (And should I wear shades)?


----------



## SolarMan

I think mdocod needs a twisty ...

as long as he doesn't mind the burgundy flavour...





I just want to say that mdocod has been the source of info which enabled me to build the lights I have and use daily (and nightly!) 

And I want to thank him!

(I'll PM you, Eric)

-Eric


----------



## mudman cj

I just wanted to provide links to the instances I mentioned of E series tailcaps failing after more than a few minutes of use with the IMR-E2. First was this post in which the spring lost its temper (no, not like ), and then this post in which the failure was more complete. They can certainly work for a few minutes at a time, but I suggest adding solder braid to help that poor spring conduct the 2.25 Amps.


----------



## Illum

SolarMan said:


> I think mdocod needs a twisty ...
> 
> as long as he doesn't mind the burgundy flavour...



Mdocod needs a Z52? I'll see if I can find HA one for him as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## flashfan

Blindasabat and Ictorana, thank you for the suggestions--will check them out. What I was hoping for, is a _stock_ SureFire E3. (Trying to "decipher" the many modifications and/or SureFire lego options is way beyond me.)


----------



## Kiessling

SF E3e with Turbo Head. Exterior is stock, interior modded by McGizmo   








Here's the elusive HA-BK E-Series twisty:







And here another nice little gem ... the ICE head:








E-Series rock.

bernie


----------



## Illum

Kiessling said:


> SF E3e with Turbo Head. Exterior is stock, interior modded by McGizmo



One heck of a cranial examining light you got there doctor:naughty:


----------



## Owen

We need for someone to come out with another 3 cell body with E compatibility on both ends, like the Blarog or UBH.
Always wished we'd see a 3x123 Aleph body...


----------



## gswitter

ARC mania did a batch for his 15-3 project, but I don't think he (or TnC) made any extras.





_(picture borrowed from smokelaw)_


----------



## BigBluefish

Just got my E1E BK (HA?) and E2E Satin Gray. 

A couple of observations: the finish on the BK E1E is great, and the switch is nice. A very nice looking little light; nicer than my HA E1E, I think. The lamp is bright (for its 15 lumens) but the bean has an imperfect hotspot, and lots of artifacts, particularly near the edges of the spillbeam. This may be a candidate for a TLS head, or one of the upcoming Malkoff bezels, if my incoming LF HO-E1A lamp doesn't substantially improve the beam quality. 

In contrast the E2E in Satin Gray, is well...it ain't satin finished, and frankly, it ain't gray, either. Kind of nasty bluish-silver, except for the head, which is plain silver. And it feels, well, not so good. The knurling isn't nearly as well executed as that on my E1E HA or E1E BK. You can call this one the E2U(gly.) Give this finish option a miss, E-series fans. 

But, that's why it's cheaper than the other two finish options. The switch, as would be expectd, is great, and the MN03 lamp is . BRIGHT! 60 lumens? This puts several of my 100+ lumen rated LED's to shame. The beam is also, like my first HA E1E, just about flawless (though the hotspot doesn't seem perfectly round, on a white wall, which is of absolutely no practical import.) This is going to be my beater incan. High quality, just the right size, reliable, bright, great beam, but looks like @)*$, frankly. With the MN02 lamp, should be a great camping light. Though now I see a need for a nice E2E, HA or BK. 

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## auxcoastie

THis is a perfectly timed thread.

I had 9 Surefires at my peak but due to needing money to fund the honey moon I dumped all of my P60 hosts and am just left with my E-series.

I used to carry a E1L as my EDC but when the E1B came out it became my EDC. I had a e2D but replaced it with an L4.

I think that the executive series are the perfect lights for regular users. E1b fits perfectly in my pocket and the L4 is perfect for doing vessel checks and other tasks due to its size.

The only thing I need to figure out is do I get a KX2C head to upgrade the old 100 lumen head or do I buy a P60 host? I cant really see buying another G2ZL when I don't carry a duty belt.

E-series = perfect.


----------



## phxccw

I'm looking at picking up a E1E Executive Elite for $55...good deal? And if so, what's the first thing I need to do to pump lumens?


----------



## paintballdad

phxccw said:


> I'm looking at picking up a *E1E Executive Elite for $55*...good deal? And if so, what's the first thing I need to do to pump lumens?



Would you mind sharing where you can get this deal? And is it the HA or HABK? Thanks.


----------



## phxccw

It's used and he has only one. Not sure what HA or HABK means.


----------



## paintballdad

HA is hard anodized olive drab and HABK is hard anodized black.


----------



## RobertM

SureFire E-Series lights are great! I've been carrying my E1e with FM's Strion kit running on 1x IMR16340 for the past little while...killer little combo!

My fiancée is a fan of SF lego lights as well and daily carries this little E-series lego with a LF HO-E1A lamp:













We also got her an E2D bezel which is currently on the light (she tends to alternate back-and-forth). She likes the angry look of her little light with the E2D bezel, LOL.

-Robert


----------



## mudman cj

phxccw - First, a heart felt welcome to CPF. :welcome: 
Second, you should review the forum rules, specifically #9) Double and cross posting


----------



## kelmo

I just spent a long weekend in the woods. My E2D was the perfect camp light. Just bright enough to totally satisfy. I had a 9P w/M60W and a diffuser too. Everybody wanted to borrow my "Xenon, Warrior Princess." The Malkoff was just too bright.


----------



## Monocrom

auxcoastie said:


> ... the L4 is perfect for doing vessel checks and other tasks due to its size.
> 
> The only thing I need to figure out is do I get a KX2C head to upgrade the old 100 lumen head or do I buy a P60 host? I can't really see buying another G2ZL when I don't carry a duty belt.
> 
> E-series = perfect.


 
The KX2C head is the exact opposite of the KL4 head on your L4. The KX2C is designed more for throw, rather than flood. It has very little sidespill, and gives off an intense hotspot.

Gene is coming out with an E-series replacement head that would allow his M60 drop-ins to work with an E-series body. You could get the new head, and then his M60F drop-in to put inside of it. Screw the complete head onto your L4, and you've got your upgrade.

Here's a link:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231465


----------



## Monocrom

phxccw said:


> I'm looking at picking up a E1E Executive Elite for $55...good deal? And if so, what's the first thing I need to do to pump lumens?


 
You've got a handful of options. Easiest one is to get an Optics HQ / TLS Q5 LED replacement head. Huge increase in lumen output, but the carry-clip becomes useless since the TLS head is a bit longer than the standard E1E head. With the TLS head in place, the clip becomes simply an anti-roll feature. If clip carry isn't important to you, the TLS head is a great option.

If you want to keep the stock E1E head in place, you can send your light off to Scott (MilkySpit) and have him turn it into a Milky Red-Eye. One Hell of a sweet upgrade! If you'd prefer, he can alter the beam profile so that your E1E gives a ton of flood with no hotspot. (A single-cell Milky RoomSweeper).

If you'd prefer not to alter your E1E into an LED light, you can get a Lumens Factory HO-E1R 3.6 volt 50 Lumen high-output lamp. Replace the stock lamp in the E1E with this one, and be sure to use only a rechargeable CR123 cell (RCR123) with the lamp. This is the least expensive route, but also yields the smallest jump in output. Besides the lamp assembly, and one RCR123 cell, you'll need a charger for the cell. Check out Lighthound.com if you go with this option.

Check out the links below for the other two options...

TLS head. (Scroll nearly all the way down to where it says, TLS CREE Q5 LED Conversion Head for E1. Then click on the image). ~
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/CTGY/Surefire-Accessories

Milky Red-Eye. ~
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211483

Milky RoomSweeper (2-cell version). ~
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209239


----------



## Centropolis

It is reading these threads that makes me feel so behind and inadequate. I only have an E1B, 2 E1Es and an E1L.


----------



## phxccw

Thanks bud. Is there a particular RCR123 and charger that you would recommend from lighthound?



Monocrom said:


> You've got a handful of options. Easiest one is to get an Optics HQ / TLS Q5 LED replacement head. Huge increase in lumen output, but the carry-clip becomes useless since the TLS head is a bit longer than the standard E1E head. With the TLS head in place, the clip becomes simply an anti-roll feature. If clip carry isn't important to you, the TLS head is a great option.
> 
> If you want to keep the stock E1E head in place, you can send your light off to Scott (MilkySpit) and have him turn it into a Milky Red-Eye. One Hell of a sweet upgrade! If you'd prefer, he can alter the beam profile so that your E1E gives a ton of flood with no hotspot. (A single-cell Milky RoomSweeper).
> 
> If you'd prefer not to alter your E1E into an LED light, you can get a Lumens Factory HO-E1R 3.6 volt 50 Lumen high-output lamp. Replace the stock lamp in the E1E with this one, and be sure to use only a rechargeable CR123 cell (RCR123) with the lamp. This is the least expensive route, but also yields the smallest jump in output. Besides the lamp assembly, and one RCR123 cell, you'll need a charger for the cell. Check out Lighthound.com if you go with this option.
> 
> Check out the links below for the other two options...
> 
> TLS head. (Scroll nearly all the way down to where it says, TLS CREE Q5 LED Conversion Head for E1. Then click on the image). ~
> http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/CTGY/Surefire-Accessories
> 
> Milky Red-Eye. ~
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211483
> 
> Milky RoomSweeper (2-cell version). ~
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209239


----------



## kelmo

Centropolis said:


> It is reading these threads that makes me feel so behind and inadequate. I only have an E1B, 2 E1Es and an E1L.



What's to feel inadequate about?! Thats a mighty fine stable of Elites you got.

BTW - I just spent a week in Brampton visiting with my wife's side of the family.


----------



## mdocod

Big thanks to SolarMan!

He has contacted me and is going to send me a Z52! Very exciting!

Color match has never really bothered me much. I use flashlights in the dark usually 

I was just going to ask if I could thank him publicly, cats out of the bag anyhow so ....

THANK YOU ERIC!!!

-Eric

(yea yea, we have the same name haha)


----------



## Monocrom

phxccw said:


> Thanks bud. Is there a particular RCR123 and charger that you would recommend from lighthound?


 
Best rechargeable cells are AW brand protected cells. With the 50 lumen LF lamp, be sure you don't accidentally get one of AW's IMR cells for it. (Red Label). His cells are clearly marked on lighthound's site. 

I'm guessing you don't want to invest too much money for this rechargeable set-up. The Ultrafire WF-139 is a good, basic charger. You'll just need a 15mm Charging Spacer so the WF-139 can be used to charge the RCR123 cell you'll be using. 

With the WF-139... You have to keep an eye on it. This is not the sort of charger where you can go to bed, and just leave the cells charging overnight. This charger doesn't stop charging once the cells are full. You have to watch for the light on the charger to turn green, and turn it off right then. When you do remove the cells from it, it's best to wait a few minutes before installing them into your light.


----------



## BSBG

gswitter said:


> Hmm...
> 
> A number of people have claimed to do it. Maybe they had to modifiy something else as well?



AS noted, McGizmo did some a few years ago. I just snagged one, will get some pics up soon. He removes the driver and bores the body. LE has to go a bit farther forward in the head as compared to a regular Aleph or E Series.

Here are a couple of random pics that do not reflect the current collection:


----------



## Illum

BSBG said:


>



ahh leef...
Haven't seen a leef for awhile now


----------



## phxccw

Who makes that tailcap on the L1?


BSBG said:


> AS noted, McGizmo did some a few years ago. I just snagged one, will get some pics up soon. He removes the driver and bores the body. LE has to go a bit farther forward in the head as compared to a regular Aleph or E Series.
> 
> Here are a couple of random pics that do not reflect the current collection:


----------



## gswitter

phxccw said:


> Who makes that tailcap on the L1?


Surefire. 

Looks like a stock tailcap with lanyard ring that Milkyspit modified and tagged.


----------



## Blindasabat

phxccw said:


> Who makes that tailcap on the L1?


Looks like Milky did the resistor mod to it to lower the low. I just did one with a 100ohm resistor and it is super low. I plan to do a 20 or 30 ohm next. I need to label it just like that one. I got clear label tape for just that reason.

The trick in taking them apart is that once you get the boot off, you need to use two small regular screwdrivers to pull off the pressed in plastic mushroom cap - carefully with one screwdriver on either side oppposite each other so you are pulling it straight up without pushing it to the side. It may still break, but then you just have to glue it back together when you re-assemble it.


----------



## BSBG

gswitter said:


> Surefire.
> 
> Looks like a stock tailcap with lanyard ring that Milkyspit modified and tagged.



Correct.


----------



## mdocod

Forgot to mention-

My new E2E-HA-CB came with a really neat black zipper up black nylon display/carry case with a nice heavy duty foam insert.. Not sure if that's standard issue for an E2E or what, but I didn't notice that was part of the deal at the time I ordered it.. I got the thing for $79 brand new from OP. I'm wondering if that's a mistake or what because they are selling the HA version with the nice case for the same price as a satin finish (non-HA?) E2E with no fancy case...

Thought yall might like to know 

-Eric


----------



## phxccw

My latest E Series and Scout.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser

E Series junkie checking in here. E Series FT Fricken W lovecpf


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

mdocod said:


> Forgot to mention-
> 
> My new E2E-HA-CB came with a really neat black zipper up black nylon display/carry case with a nice heavy duty foam insert.. Not sure if that's standard issue for an E2E or what, but I didn't notice that was part of the deal at the time I ordered it.. I got the thing for $79 brand new from OP. I'm wondering if that's a mistake or what because they are selling the HA version with the nice case for the same price as a satin finish (non-HA?) E2E with no fancy case...
> 
> Thought yall might like to know
> 
> -Eric


An E2e-HA for 79 bucks?? That's crazy! Are they still available at that price? I've only seen them in plastic blisters... I'd love to get that nice box as well...


----------



## phxccw

Can you share the web address of where you found that deal on that latest executive?


----------



## gswitter

phxccw said:


> Can you share the web address of where you found that deal on that latest executive?


OP = OpticsPlanet


----------



## mdocod

Hi phxccw,

PM returned 

As gswitter says, it's "optics planet"...

Sometimes they don't like us posting a lot of links around here and I can't remember all the policy on that so I didn't include it originally, I'm sure it's no big deal..

I was originally just going to pick up a satin version for even cheaper using the CPF discount over at spyder tactical, but decided to go with OP when I noticed I could get the HA version for the normal price of a satin, that and I needed to order a Z46 at the same time and OP is one of the only places that carries those. 

Only problem with OP, which everyone seems to report, is that most orders get back-ordered and take longer than expected to ship out. It's not a bad trade-off to deal with though for the price point. I think mine took ~10-12 days from the day I ordered to arrive. 

-Eric


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

gswitter said:


> OP = OpticsPlanet


Thanks for sharing.

Now I'm going to be 79 bucks poorer...


----------



## Boy SureFire

I started W/SF 6p got E1L which I love and carry every day, but had have a C3 which now sits unused like the 6P since I bought an E1e after reading CPF post's and enjoying the E1L. 

P.S I'm sick and the only cure is an E1L W/ A Hand stamping E2d bezel:devil: for anyone trying to steal one of my flashlights.


----------



## BSBG

I rounded up most of the E-Series clan for a group shot:

















The winelights w/ display are still in the wine cellar, Scoutlights in the gun safe 

From the left:

2x stock L2 (one to receive an MC-E soon)
A2 WH
A2 YG
McGizmo L1 w/ 2x123, DB917 and PR-T head
Milky ML-1
L1 w/ SSC U2 SVOH and stock TIR
Milky L1 w/ Lux 3 UWAJ
McGizmo Sundrop
E1E w/ Koala LED tower
TI Mule on McG body w. TB head and P7 LE
2x stock E2e
E2e w/ P61 mod
KL4 w/ P7 on VG FB2 body
L4 w/ P7
L4 stock
E2L body, McE2s, E-C, C2 bezel and M60L


----------



## Tomcat!

BSBG said:


> I rounded up most of the E-Series clan for a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> The winelights w/ display are still in the wine cellar, Scoutlights in the gun safe
> 
> From the left:
> 
> 2x stock L2 (one to receive an MC-E soon)
> A2 WH
> A2 YG
> McGizmo L1 w/ 2x123, DB917 and PR-T head
> Milky ML-1
> L1 w/ SSC U2 SVOH and stock TIR
> Milky L1 w/ Lux 3 UWAJ
> McGizmo Sundrop
> E1E w/ Koala LED tower
> TI Mule on McG body w. TB head and P7 LE
> 2x stock E2e
> E2e w/ P61 mod
> KL4 w/ P7 on VG FB2 body
> L4 w/ P7
> L4 stock
> E2L body, McE2s, E-C, C2 bezel and M60L



Dare I ask what that lot is worth or the answer too frightening to contemplate? :shrug:

I only have 3 - an E1e with a Fivemega bi-pin LA, E2e OD bored out for 17670 and running various LF lamps, and an E2E BK totally stock which I received only two days ago, and it looks gorgeous! The battery tube is a lot narrower inside than the OD version so it'll take more work to bore out for 17670 but when it's done I'll have the option of a Nitecore Extreme head for work. Already stuck the head on for curiosity and it's lovely. :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar

Fell in love with my TW4...again...sigh...now I have a E-series twisty (man these things are hard to get), so it's like getting ten new lights as I rotate it through my E-series to see which one it's suits the best...


----------



## Illum

The TW4 is awesome being that it uses the KL4, but without the heat and only a slight decrease in output...but too bad you can't find the old KL4 anymore :candle:


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> but too bad you can't find the old KL4 anymore :candle:


 
There's always the MarketPlace.


----------



## carbine15

Illum said:


> too bad you can't find the old KL4 anymore :candle:



http://cgi.ebay.com/Surefire-KL4-Co...in_0?hash=item1c0b8f0e29&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## computernut

I should be getting my new E2E Black HA sometime this week Does anyone know a good place in Canada to buy an MN02?


----------



## flip

Here are my current models. For some reason, I keep selling my E2Es. I think I like the 17500 size best.


----------



## alanagnostic

Count me in. I have a Winelight II, black E1E, black E1L, and an black E2E body with a black KL4 on it. All good lights. The L4 is one of my favorites.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Illum said:


> you can't find the old KL4 anymore :candle:



amazon.com?

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1249546...refire KL4&rh=i:aps,k:surefire KL4,i:sporting


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> amazon.com?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1249546...refire KL4&rh=i:aps,k:surefire KL4,i:sporting


 
Freaking Hell! $142.oo 

I paid less than that for my L4 flashlight about 3 years ago!


----------



## Boy SureFire

Monocrom said:


> Freaking Hell! $142.oo
> 
> I paid less than that for my L4 flashlight about 3 years ago!


yeah it does suck major balls.
P.S. get your own D#$% camo E2e that one's mine


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> yeah it does suck major balls.
> P.S. get your own D#$% camo E2e that one's mine


 
I'll fight you on broken glass for it!

(Sorry, bit of an in-joke there).


----------



## Boy SureFire

Monocrom said:


> I'll fight you on broken glass for it!
> 
> (Sorry, bit of an in-joke there).


sssoooooo what's the "in joke" ???

cures you Monocrom always popping in/out of MY forums(that came off sounding dirty) W/your in jokes


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> sssoooooo what's the "in joke" ???
> 
> cures you Monocrom always popping in/out of MY forums(that came off sounding dirty) W/your in jokes


 
LOL

I think you, me, and DaFAB are the only ones here right now.
Well, off to bed for me. Then it'll just be the two of you.

(Sorry, that sounded a bit dirty too). :sleepy:


----------



## Boy SureFire

get you mind out of the gutter, and goodnight don't let the bed bugs bites:wave:


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## Monocrom

LOL

Showoff!... Feel free to do more of that. :huh:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Ya darn bastid, stop showing off! LOL


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Boy SureFire said:


> amazon.com?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1249546...refire KL4&rh=i:aps,k:surefire KL4,i:sporting


You can get a Black-HA KL4 
(Lux V) cheaper from here -->> http://www.bloke-gear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74_77&products_id=305


----------



## Boy SureFire

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You can get a Black-HA KL4
> (Lux V) cheaper from here -->> http://www.bloke-gear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74_77&products_id=305


 I'm not sure that's any better:thumbsdow


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Boy SureFire said:


> I'm not sure that's any better:thumbsdow


You must be new to the world of SF... Given the fact that Black-HA KL4s (or any other SF part in BK-HA--for that matter) are truly rare, that price is a bargain.


----------



## Boy SureFire

I only gave it a glance, as for being an SF newbie, I've been an owner since mid 2006, and I'm on my fifth purchase. Prior to that I had lots minimags and a 3D cell mag, but I hated the Mini's. the 3 cell got a stuck battery, and that's when I got my 6P.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moddoo

BSBG said:


> I rounded up most of the E-Series clan for a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winelights w/ display are still in the wine cellar, Scoutlights in the gun safe
> 
> From the left:
> 
> 2x stock L2 (one to receive an MC-E soon)
> A2 WH
> A2 YG
> McGizmo L1 w/ 2x123, DB917 and PR-T head
> Milky ML-1
> L1 w/ SSC U2 SVOH and stock TIR
> Milky L1 w/ Lux 3 UWAJ
> McGizmo Sundrop
> E1E w/ Koala LED tower
> TI Mule on McG body w. TB head and P7 LE
> 2x stock E2e
> E2e w/ P61 mod
> KL4 w/ P7 on VG FB2 body
> L4 w/ P7
> L4 stock
> E2L body, McE2s, E-C, C2 bezel and M60L



I had to quote these pics.

What an awesome display of E lego-ness.
Awesome pic for us to choose future E-builds!


:twothumbs
Thanks

.


----------



## Boy SureFire

:twothumbslovecpf


----------



## Boy SureFire

double post

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945617244/sizes/m/


----------



## AubreyCTTX

Not sure I can classify myself as an addict, but I thought I'd chime in with my old veteran E2 Executive incan.

It lived clipped to the inside of my left front pocket from late 2001 until January 2008.






The E2 is now retired in favor of an L4, but I have to admit that I miss the slimmer lines of the E2 from time to time (the L4 sits higher than the E2 when clipped to my pocket and the bigger head is sometimes annoying).


----------



## Boy SureFire

:wave: AubreyCTTX  :welcome:  

P.S. 
Watch your wallet since this stuff gets pricey.   :shakehead :devil: :welcome:


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## AubreyCTTX

Boy SureFire said:


> :wave: AubreyCTTX  :welcome:
> 
> P.S.
> Watch your wallet since this stuff gets pricey.   :shakehead :devil: :welcome:


Thanks. 

You don't have to warn me about the cost. I've already found it out!  
I've got another Surefire, a couple of Fenixes (and another on the way), a Quark, and a whole bundle of different DX lights (Ultrafire, Romisen, etc). 

This thread prompted me to order a new bulb for the old E2 from Lighthound, to see if maybe I can breathe a little more life into my old friend.


----------



## NE450No2

As I have posted before my E1e is my EDC. 

I prefer an incandescent bulb for many of my uses.

Actually it might be better to call it my "Always" carry, as no matter where I am or what other lights I am carrying I have my E1e on me.

I like and use it so much, I bought a spare and keep it locked up just in case I loose this one...

Recently, I put in a Lumens Factory HO E1A 40 lumen bulb, and I like this little light even better.

I have a Sure Fires Spares carrier for it, that I carry in my "kit" when ever I travel.

However, I also got some Keep 2 GO water proof storage tubes from Lighthound Inc.

I found it will hold three 123 Primarys, and an extra E1e bulb.

I placed my spare MNO1 in the protective foam the LF bulb came in and put in the tube at the top sideways.

This tube with 3 batteries and an extra bulb fits in one of your pockets much easier that the SAF spares carrier.


----------



## Solscud007

Well I guess I should post here. Surefire is still Surefire. 

I just picked up a used M600A Scoutlight the ones with the HA-BK KL4. It took a tour in Iraq. 

I will post a pic later. But my list is:

M600A
E2DL (which I can't find and it is annoying me)
VTAC-L4 (E2D body w/ KX2C)
E1B silver
KL1 finned


----------



## Solscud007

Here are two pics of my meager E-series collection. I cant find my E2DL and it ia so ANNOYING!!!


----------



## manoloco

The silver E1B backup on the first picture looks a bit like pearly white, and made me think a white single cell surefire would look very good, it would be nice to see an E1x, E1B or L1 in that color.


----------



## Illum

Solscud007 said:


> Here are two pics of my meager E-series collection. I cant find my E2DL and it ia so ANNOYING!!!



what happened to your KL4?


----------



## gsxrac

Well I had a few more but ive been reduced to an E1E With the early KL1 head and an E-series twisty, an LX2 (if you wanna call that an E series)

I sold my A2 and my E2DL and my FM e series body. I do like the look of the e-series but I usually prefer a larger beefier light :twothumbs Keep the pics comming though! And I will post some of mine when I get back to my fiancee's!


----------



## Solscud007

Illum said:


> what happened to your KL4?



Iraq happened. At least that is what the guy told me when I bought it from him. A tour in Iraq. 

Does the A2 count as an eseries? Cause I have one.


----------



## Boy SureFire

oops double post


----------



## Boy SureFire

Yay my E1B body came in the mail today, so here's My NEW LEGO!!! $95 Later It's an E2d tail+E1b body+E2d head+Stock E1e lamp
















P.S. Is there a reason why the E2d tail fails to work with the E1b body(ie lamp doesn't turn on), but will work with E1e or E1l. I'm sure it's the tail since, the regular cap does work:thinking:.


----------



## Solscud007

Dunnow why you are having problems. But I just built the same thing. But I used all BK-HA E2D head&tail and a E1E body


----------



## Boy SureFire

Solscud007 said:


> Dunnow why you are having problems. But I just built the same thing. But I used all BK-HA E2D head&tail and a E1E body



HHmmmm I keep hearing about HA-BK stuff, but have yet to figure out where people buy'em from.

Also I made something like what you did, but with mixed HA colors, but as noted from the new pic I changed bodies. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3862637755/


----------



## Boy SureFire

OK I solved my problem from post #143, the lip on the upper thread of the body was slightly damaged, and that was preventing the upper contact ring on the lamp from touching it. So I bent the contact ring down, and now it's working. 
Note: By bending the contact ring I assume it also off-centered the lamp by a fraction.
Solscud007 any chance of us getting to see pics?


----------



## manoloco

A ******* that combines the versatility of the C series drop-ins availability (i only have a malkoff atm), and the body choices and form factor of the E series (got to love the clip too), plus a 2 stage tailcap:
















**btw im not an e-series addict since i dont have more than this one and a KL1 setup (have a couple more parts though), but i think the e-series are great for legos and battery options.


----------



## Solscud007

Boy SureFire said:


> HHmmmm I keep hearing about HA-BK stuff, but have yet to figure out where people buy'em from.
> 
> Also I made something like what you did, but with mixed HA colors, but as noted from the new pic I changed bodies.
> 
> here's the old version.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3862637755/




go to LAPOLICEGEAR.com they are clearing out HA-BK E1E for $65 and E2E Sating Grey for $65


----------



## Boy SureFire

The black E1E doesn't say HA, but the pic looks HA
http://www.lapolicegear.com/sue1ex4frba.html

The other E1E says HA3 in the product details "Comes in HARD ANODIZED FINISH."
What gives


----------



## Solscud007

Dont get so hung up on descriptions. AFAIK there is not Type II Black Eseries lights

Here is the E1E from La Police gear. also I found my E2DL. my neighbor had it all along. Found it in the lawn. (I share a split level duplex)

Any way PICTURES!!!!! YAY!!!! 






KX2C w/ AW RCR123. When weapon mounted it is my poorman's M300C





E1DL






E1D





E1-KL4


----------



## Boy SureFire

:sweat::bow::candle:Congrats on finding your light!!! I like to keep'em in a *Maxpedition 4" Flashlight Sheath*. They're so great I own three of them(one for the belt, and two for my Maxpedition three day pack w/molle attachment points). The sheath also fits my knife so it's great when I'm off campues(Yes my college has a stupid zero-tolerence rule, but 
yet I still see 3-4 inch folders peeking out from peoples pockets.)

*Maxpedition 4" Flashlight Sheath*
http://www.lapolicegear.com/maxpedition-4-inch-flashlight-sheath.html

P.S. that KL4 looks like a true testament to SF quality and durability:thumbsup:.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Boy SureFire said:


> The black E1E doesn't say HA, but the pic looks HA
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/sue1ex4frba.html
> 
> The other E1E says HA3 in the product details "Comes in HARD ANODIZED FINISH."
> What gives


There is no E1e-BK with Type-II finish, they are all HA.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> There is no E1e-BK with Type-II finish, they are all HA.


Yep Solscud007 said that in #150 and SF says it in this hidden flash I found.
http://www.surefire.com/lightE1B

odd I never noticed the SF V2 Vampire....must be new.... I MUST HAVE ONE....OR MORE :devil:    :mecry:
http://www.surefire.com/V2Vampire-V2-BK


----------



## Solscud007

yep there is a thread in the LED section about it. it looks cool and all, but rather impractical if you dont have night vision. They are even making a M952V weaponlight and in tan!!


----------



## Illum

Boy SureFire said:


> Yep Solscud007 said that in #150 and SF says it in this hidden flash I found.
> http://www.surefire.com/lightE1B
> 
> odd I never noticed the SF V2 Vampire....must be new.... I MUST HAVE ONE....OR MORE :devil:    :mecry:
> http://www.surefire.com/V2Vampire-V2-BK



Knivecenter.com has them on preorder, $295




what do you need IR for?


----------



## DimeRazorback

I have no use for one... but they look so awesome


----------



## Solscud007

I will get one as I have Night vision. albeit it is the cheap children's toy goggles but they are night vision. I like the body too.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Illum said:


> what do you need IR for?



One word "Flashaholic." lovecpf


----------



## ptolemy

i picked up a e2l body and tailcap but no head...

ideally i'd like a ssc4 or mc-e head, something with lots of power/great beam

if i get something like this, i'll get it bored for 18650.

any ideas guys? or premade options available?


----------



## manoloco

ptolemy said:


> i picked up a e2l body and tailcap but no head...
> 
> ideally i'd like a ssc4 or mc-e head, something with lots of power/great beam
> 
> if i get something like this, i'll get it bored for 18650.
> 
> any ideas guys? or premade options available?


 

i would recommend:

E2C adapter 
6P head
a nailbender MC-E or SST-50 drop in

i have a similar setup but with a malkoff M60 drop-in (the 6P head i bought from you was backup in case this one didnt arrive, remember?):













more about it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243783

**EDIT: just checked the sales thread on the dealers corner for the Vital Gear stuff and the E2C adapter is on sale for $23 and $4 for shipping, regularly its priced at $30+$4 shipping


----------



## ptolemy

makes perfect sense to use the adapter. i didnt realise that they are existed.

thanx


----------



## bigchelis

ptolemy said:


> makes perfect sense to use the adapter. i didnt realise that they are existed.
> 
> thanx


 

True, but now Malkoff sells the E-Series VME bezel. That means you don't need the added lenght and bulk of the 6P bezel. Just screw in the VME bezel and use your M60 and :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## manoloco

thats true, but i guess it depends on if you plan on more accesories down the road, the 6P head has many bezel options on the market, and the vme doesnt have a window which you will need if you want a drop-in different than the malkoff (a nailbender one for example). no glowring on the bezel also   looks like the head is wider or same alignment with the clip, this would make the light roll if left in an uneven surface.

But yeah for a shorter light a vme head and malkoff could be a better option, however looking more at it maybe its very little lenght difference after all the drop in has to make contact with the lip of the body. so the only lenght difference would be on the bezel side of the head?

aestethically i prefer the look of the 6P head and the adapter... but thats even more subjective.

just a question, do other drop ins fit and work well in with the vme head?


----------



## Boy SureFire

E-Series E1L knock off *

Tactical Flashlight CTL-114*


----------



## LethalWeapon

Just bought myself a Black E2E  Have to wait a couple of weeks for it to get here though :sigh:


----------



## Short and Round

So far I have:

E2l
E2d Led
E1e with Z68 tailcap.
E1b Backup Silver

Thats all for now!! More to Come


----------



## Boy SureFire

LethalWeapon said:


> Just bought myself a Black E2E  Have to wait a couple of weeks for it to get here though :sigh:



:welcome::welcome: :sigh: Waiting is the hardest part....Scratch that, paying your for flashlight bills, and still wanting another light. :buddies:


----------



## LethalWeapon

Boy SureFire said:


> :welcome::welcome: :sigh: Waiting is the hardest part....Scratch that, paying your for flashlight bills, and still wanting another light. :buddies:



I hear that haha. Hopefully I can pick myself up another surefire sometime soon when the currency conversion rate hits dollar for dollar, I'm kindda low on funds at the moment . Cheers for the welcome btw :thumbsup:


----------



## ptolemy

my e2l body arrives. that ******* is tiny 

like 1/2 the thickness of 6p. so 6p head is really gonna look sexy on it.

i also got z2, and it love it, the rubbert grip is cook!

c2 or m2 or go


----------



## Boy SureFire

ptolemy said:


> my e2l body arrives.


K now this is when you say "here are some uber-sexy shots of my new body."

uuuhhhh that came off sounding :sick2:, but you get the point right?

P.S. LethalWeapon I'm sure I'v seen Australia threads in the WTS section on CPFM.....


----------



## Schuey2002

I have a quick E-series question: I just switched the short pocket clip on my L4 body to a long clip that SF makes for these. The reason I switched was because I was hoping that the long clip would offer better retention in my pocket than the short one offers. The only problem is that it really doesn't feel like it's any more secure. Maybe this is because of how easily it slips in and out of the pocket? I don't know.

Is there any way of making it grip my jean pockets better? Anything short of dipping the long pocket clip in some of that rubbery pickup bed-liner?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Schuey2002,

Maybe try taking it off again and gently bending it more...careful not to break it.


----------



## Team Member

E-series LEGO :naughty:






From top to bottom..

E2DL, single stage
KL4 with E2D bezel and 17650 E2e body with long clip.
Kx2 on E2e body

The KL4 version is my most used config so far. With the long clip it sits perfect in my pocket.

..then there are a few more E-series lights too...


----------



## Solscud007

I really like the KL4 with E2D bezel. but my bezels wont come off.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Solscud007 said:


> but my bezels wont come off.


 


Yes they will....use heat:thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002

DaFABRICATA said:


> Schuey2002,
> 
> Maybe try taking it off again and gently bending it more...careful not to break it.


Thanks! But, it was such a pain getting it on there, that I don't know if I want to take it back off...


----------



## bestcounsel

schuey, 

i would not worry about your light and pocket clip (Long)...i carried and still carry and e2l with long clip in my left back pocket (weak side) for years with no problems...its the short clip that some people had trouble with lights coming out..

I am going to build a couple of more for work too!


----------



## Schuey2002

I'm sure it will be fine. I just wished it offered more resistance when you pull it out of your pocket..


----------



## LethalWeapon

Boy SureFire said:


> P.S. LethalWeapon I'm sure I'v seen Australia threads in the WTS section on CPFM.....



I'm one of those people that prefer brand spanking new, no offense intended towards any of you guys here though 

Good news, my E2E shipped today as well!


----------



## Boy SureFire

LethalWeapon said:


> I'm one of those people that prefer brand spanking new...


 Yeah I love a fresh out of the box E-Series, because they're so shiny and...... Ok I have to stop NOW, or my wallet's going to hate me in the morning:shakehead.

Nighty night:sleepy:zzzZZZZZ


----------



## paintballdad

I really like the E2E lights, I think Surefire got it right for 2 celled lights. I started to pick up some E2Es. I currently have an E2E-BK, E2W-BY and have an E2E-SG on the way. Also have an E2DL and an E1L though i still prefer the look of the incan heads.

I think a 6P collection is also in order. Maybe a 6P Patriot to start.


----------



## divine

I have a couple E-Series.

E1e BK, E1L Single mode, E1L Dual mode, E2E, E2L Single mode, E2L Dual mode, a couple 5mega 18mm bodies, a modded E2L with a 1000mA driver and Q3 3A, E2DL single mode, E1b that I'm in progress on taking the emitter out of.

I think what I'm missing is the dual mode E2DL, and I'm not very motivated to get it.


----------



## Blindasabat

Finally got my L1 Cree and KX2 heads open! The L1 was a real pain. The bottom came off first since the optic holder part (what I call the bezel) was glued on sooooooo hard. I got the center part LE out of the bezel by more heat and twisting so hard on the slot in the LE that I messed up the threads a little deforming the slot.
Still haven't gotten the bottom off the KX2, but don't want to, I like the drive levels and UI, so I'm just changing the emitter anyway. Can't decided Q2 5A, R2 WH, (which I have) or try a Rebel 100 Neutral which I have on the way from Luxeonstar. 

Now I have 4 opened L1's and 2 open KX's. Decisions, decisions.

<edit> received my Neutral Rebels and K2s today! Good timing.


----------



## manoloco

Blindasabat said:


> Finally got my L1 Cree and KX2 heads open! The L1 was a real pain. The bottom came off first since the optic holder part (what I call the bezel) was glued on sooooooo hard. I got the center part LE out of the bezel by more heat and twisting so hard on the slot in the LE that I messed up the threads a little deforming the slot.
> Still haven't gotten the bottom off the KX2, but don't want to, I like the drive levels and UI, so I'm just changing the emitter anyway. Can't decided Q2 5A, R2 WH, (which I have) or try a Rebel 100 Neutral which I have on the way from Luxeonstar.
> 
> Now I have 4 opened L1's and 2 open KX's. Decisions, decisions.



The L1 would be great with a 1 mode driver at 1-1.2A with an XP-G (R5 or wait for S2) , that way you keep the 2 modes UI and could probably use the head with any E2x and a 17670.

Maybe you could even leave the driver alone and use it with an RCR123 (IMR or AW black label), it would be plenty bright, there has been a thread about using the L1 with rechargeables, there seems to be no problems, but you can never be 100% sure about it.

i dont know if the L1 optics would work ok with the XP-G, but if it can keep 80% of the throw with a bigger hotspot and have a brighter spill it could be even more useful.


----------



## kelmo

paintballdad said:


> I really like the E2E lights, I think Surefire got it right for 2 celled lights...i still prefer the look of the incan heads...




I'm adding a new one to my collection. I got a E2DL body and tailcap coming in the mail any day now for a KX2C head I have. So my "Elitist Lights" are as follows;

E1e, E1x + Aussie Minitower (clipless), E2D, E2O, E2e w/MN02 LA, KX2+E2 body, KX2C+E2DL, and L4 (I bought it from Quickbeam!).


----------



## LethalWeapon

My E2E isn't here yet  it's taking too long!!


----------



## Howecollc

Beamhead said:


> OK I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one is stock and these are only the single cell units.


What type of tailcap are the HA ones with the thumb-screw? Anyone ever seen a plain HA Z68?


----------



## gswitter

Aleph standard tailcaps. See here.


----------



## Howecollc

gswitter said:


> Aleph standard tailcaps. See here.


Thanks. I looked at The Sandwich Shop and searched Google; any idea where I can get one other than B/S/T? I'm wanting to make my olive drab KL4 a TW4 with a SF tube and tailstanding switch; ideally a Z68, if only it came in OD. This Aleph Standard is the closest looking thing I have seen.


----------



## gswitter

Good luck. Standard Aleph tailcaps are not easy to come by.

What about the McTC? (It's the tailcap on the front-most light in beamhead's group pic.)


----------



## Hero

Just bought my first E series, an E2D LED. It will very likely not be my last!


----------



## Howecollc

gswitter said:


> Good luck. Standard Aleph tailcaps are not easy to come by.
> 
> What about the McTC? (It's the tailcap on the front-most light in beamhead's group pic.)


I never thought it looked very "Surefire", with the lack of knurling and the painted look.


----------



## gswitter

Howecollc said:


> I never thought it looked very "Surefire", with the lack of knurling and the painted look.


That never really bothered me since there's no knurling on the Surefire heads either. I've got McTC's with shiny finishes, and others with matte.

Personally, I really prefer the McClicky to the Surefire switches. An E2e/L4 has been one of my EDC's for about eight years now, and the McTC is easily my favorite E-series tailcap to use, either with a McClicky or a McE2S. It just feels right.


----------



## LethalWeapon

I finally got my E2E yesterday and I don't regret getting it at all. The one thing that surprised me is how freakin' little it is, I was like "woah" when I opened the package :laughing:

Overall it's a damn nice light :twothumbs


----------



## Howecollc

gswitter said:


> That never really bothered me since there's no knurling on the Surefire heads either. I've got McTC's with shiny finishes, and others with matte.
> 
> Personally, I really prefer the McClicky to the Surefire switches. An E2e/L4 has been one of my EDC's for about eight years now, and the McTC is easily my favorite E-series tailcap to use, either with a McClicky or a McE2S. It just feels right.


In what ways does the McClicky feel different; easier to press to activate, more or less definite click, etc?


----------



## gswitter

Howecollc said:


> In what ways does the McClicky feel different; easier to press to activate, more or less definite click, etc?


Compared to the switch on my E2DL, the McClicky has:


less travel before activation
less travel between activation and lock
a definite, noticeable click, but not quite so much (or audible) as the Surefire
Most of my McClicklies have stiffer boots than the E2DL, but McGizmo recently switched to a softer boot for his Aleph McClicky Paks, and this new boot is softer than that on the E2DL. I definitely prefer the stiffer boot, especially when combined with a multi-mode driver like the GDuP. All the boots I've bought a la carte from the Shoppe and Lighthound have been the stiffer ones (fortunately), but I haven't bought one in a while.

This latest Surefire switch feels a lot better than those in my older Z57's, but I think the travel is too long, especially in a shrouded tailcap. Maybe the extra travel is beneficial if you're wearing gloves or under stress, but for day-to-day use I really prefer the McClicky.


----------



## Howecollc

Find me a non-knurled single cell body and maybe you've sold me on the McTC.


----------



## Solscud007

Howecollc said:


> Find me a non-knurled single cell body and maybe you've sold me on the McTC.




Does the E1B body count?


----------



## labrat

Single cell body from Ganp.
Also shows you how many different colors the different parts can come in.
This one is more golden.


----------



## Howecollc

I'll rephrase:
Find me a non-knurled *natural HA* single cell body and maybe you've sold me on the McTC. 

I do like the look of the G&P body with the McTC, but only if it were to match the McTC in color. Is that an E-series head or C-series? Couldn't find the tube on their web-site. Is it no longer sold? I'm looking for something I can buy new and easily.


----------



## manoloco

C series with E2C adapter


----------



## bigchelis

I just got a Surefire M1.

It is a Milky Cyanator and think it will make a great night hiking light. Honestly; I got it mainly due to the cool look of the M1. 

Is the M1 Surefire E-Series compatible?????

My VME bezel won't screw in and my Surefire L1's are out for modding. 


Thanks,
bigC


----------



## Solscud007

I dont know. But i thought the M1 used a 6P type tailcap. or am I wrong?


----------



## bigchelis

Solscud007 said:


> I dont know. But i thought the M1 used a 6P type tailcap. or am I wrong?


 
Yes,

The tail cap is a 6P...


The head appears to be the same diameter as the E-series, but it just seems the threads are not the same. I guess I have to wait untill Milky finishes my L1 to try that bezel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002

Someone may have answered this question, but I can't find it.

Has anyone found any cheap lens covers that will fit the KX2/KL4 LED heads? Will any of Butler Creeks covers fit on there? 

Anyone have any ideas? I really don't want to spend $75 on the one SureFire sells...


----------



## Solscud007

Mag lite AA. At least my fiberoptic adapter from nite eyez fits perfectly


----------



## Gatsby

I've been sucked into the E series vortex - i was warned that the lego options in particular are very enticing and seductive.

Thus far:

E1L dual mode - my first plunge into the abyss and a great pocket light with nice runtime and for me usable modes.

L1 Cree - the jury is sort of out on this one. It does feel nice in the hand, the UI is interesting and different from any other light I own/use and the beam is a bit more diffuse than the E1L. But, my E1L is equally if not brighter on high. I think I have an overachieving E1L and a just makes spec L1. I have run it on RCR123s and it is a good bit brighter on those but... I've been pondering either an emitter swap, a driver swap and/or a resistor mod (wouldn't mind the low being a bit lower...)... or sell it. The problem is L1s are devaluing like crazy in anticipation of the LX1 so I'd lose a decent amount selling it now given it has a few nicks... decisions decisions.

E2L dual mode - got a good deal and the KX2 is nice on the E1L body with an RCR123 as well as on its own. A bit brighter than my KX1 head and a solid all around utility light.

Milky Creemator KX2 - McR20 reflector, Acorn 1.3 driver + Vital Gear F1B body. I'm going to get a firmware upgrade to get the full bells and whistles but the Creemator is the shizzle. Beautiful beam - super bright on high - great ultra low - and it works with my E2 body and primaries or either the FB1 with RCR123 (tiny size) or E1 with RCR123... it basically rocks. 

The FB1 body is interesting - excellent clip (and the std SF ones are the one flaw in the e series lights - that bezel up and sticking out doesn't work for me so I don't use them) - very very small, makes any of the heads roughly the size of my Novatac but thinner, but the switch takes some getting used to - the price for the size it seems but it is definitely a short throw with not much positive feel behind it - and a tiny bit dodgy (and this is a spring model).


----------



## Tempest UK

E1B:

...or is it? :thinking:







Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kelmo

Schuey2002 said:


> Someone may have answered this question, but I can't find it.
> 
> Has anyone found any cheap lens covers that will fit the KX2/KL4 LED heads? Will any of Butler Creeks covers fit on there?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I really don't want to spend $75 on the one SureFire sells...



I use the plastic caps that come on the propane cells (Coleman) used for camping equipment. They fit perfectly.


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest UK said:


> E1B:
> 
> ...or is it? :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest





you sneaky ******* haha. X400 head? with some KL4 or E2DL bezel adapter?


----------



## Tempest UK

Solscud007 said:


> you sneaky ******* haha. X400 head? with some KL4 or E2DL bezel adapter?



It's a CS95 Windproof Smock in British DPM. 

...oh, you meant the torch.

Hmm...

:thinking:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## greenLED

Tempest UK said:


> ...oh, you meant the torch.


Looks like an ICE bezel.


----------



## Tempest UK

greenLED said:


> Looks like an ICE bezel.



You would think so. 






And you would be correct 

I want an X2E...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## bigchelis

Tempest UK said:


> You would think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be correct
> 
> I want an X2E...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
What is an X2E?


----------



## Schuey2002

That would be awesome if it had a textured reflector instead of a TIR..


----------



## jhc37013

Had a E1L and E2L traded them, regretted it something on the lines of withdraw symptoms. So since then bought E1L, E1B, E2DL now I have LX2 on the way and about to get E2L again. I'm starting to feel better now  Not sure about the wife though.


----------



## Monocrom

jhc37013 said:


> Had a E1L and E2L traded them, regretted it something on the lines of withdraw symptoms. So since then bought E1L, E1B, E2DL now I have LX2 on the way and about to get E2L again. I'm starting to feel better now  Not sure about the wife though.


 
Have the packages shipped to your business address, and just don't tell her. She doesn't need to know. Why upset her? It's not as though you're buying crack.


----------



## jhc37013

I was partially joking I check the mail and she really can't tell when I get a new light because I have so many laying around anyway. Only way she can tell is if she catches me playing with it like MY PRECIOUS ohhh. It use to be I worried about getting caught playing with something else, kidding of course.

Really though the tough part we been together so long and I have owned so many new lights she can tell when I am courting a new light or just fooling around with an older one.


----------



## kelmo

jhc37013 said:


> ...she can tell when I am courting a new light or just fooling around with an older one.




You make it sound so dirty!!!


----------



## Tempest UK

bigchelis said:


> What is an X2E?



X200A head on a KL4 neck. More importantly, it's the property of Shelby Chan, and there ain't no more floating around for us common folk, so we make do with the "ICE" model instead.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

If I could get a X200A I could make one as my KL4 neck is loose.


----------



## zoe17

I have two E2D's. They are still in stock form.:shakehead I am new to modding, so I would like to upgrade my E2D's to LED, so all the info is a bit overwhelming. Can you guys recommend a drop in?

thanks


----------



## Solscud007

zoe17 said:


> I have two E2D's. They are still in stock form.:shakehead I am new to modding, so I would like to upgrade my E2D's to LED, so all the info is a bit overwhelming. Can you guys recommend a drop in?
> 
> thanks




I dont think there is a drop in for E2Ds. Only thing is to just buy a KL4, KX2C, or E2DL bezel.

Or you can go after market. Malkoff M60 with VME head.


----------



## TMedina

Another after-market option is the TNVC E2 head.

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom

zoe17 said:


> I have two E2D's. They are still in stock form.:shakehead I am new to modding, so I would like to upgrade my E2D's to LED, so all the info is a bit overwhelming. Can you guys recommend a drop in?
> 
> thanks


 
TMedina beat me to it. 

Those TLS heads work great. Surefire LED heads are another option, but can be expensive. I have two E-series lights wearing TLS heads. They work great. A good combination of both throw and spill.

Another option, although more expensive, is to send your E2D to Scott (MilkySpit) and have him convert it into a Room Sweeper. (About 600 lumens out the front). From the outside, your light will look stock. He can bore the body to accept a 17670 rechargeable cell. The only downside is that the light will be direct drive. If you want tons of flood, this is your best option.


----------



## chrisWELD

jhc37013 said:


> Only way she can tell is if she catches me playing with it like MY PRECIOUS ohhh.


----------



## jp2515

1 and 2 Collection (with some others sneaking in  )


----------



## brunt_sp

Great thread guys. Does anyone know where I can get 2 long pocket clips for my E2Ds ? I do not want the SF Backup type. Surefire can't help because I'm in the UK. Thanks.


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest UK said:


> X200A head on a KL4 neck. More importantly, it's the property of Shelby Chan, and there ain't no more floating around for us common folk, so we make do with the "ICE" model instead.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Do you got anymore info as to how that works? Cause I tried it and it doesnt work. See the pics below.











As you can see below the X200 LED battery contacts are side by side. Nothing like the KL4 or KX2C. So once the X200 head is screwed on, it doesnt work as the flashlight body doesnt touch the Negative contact and the CR123 doesnt hit the positive contact like it would for the KL4.






here is a pic without the KL4 adapter.


----------



## Solscud007

A new update on the DIY X2E homefront. 

I broke my KL4 trying to remove the LED/Pill module thingy. Broke the wires off the pill.

However I now have an empty KL4 bezel. I was able to keep the X200 pill and drop it straight in.









Once I get my KL4 pill repaired and possibly upgraded I can throw that into the X200 bezel for a DIY ICE.


----------



## Stillphoto

Guessing that Tempest meant that's what it looked like externally, but probably had a more kl4 like contact patch internally.


----------



## Tempest UK

I can't remember where I read about the X2E :thinking: Posted by Size15's though, I'm fairly sure.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

Just looked at what Shelby had to say about it over on USN and you basically nailed it. "X200 head on a black KL4 adapter on an unmarked E body."


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest UK said:


> I can't remember where I read about the X2E :thinking: Posted by Size15's though, I'm fairly sure.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

I took a look at the ICE bezel you have and I noticed a drastic difference to that and my X2E head. My KL4 neck has a larger OD than my X200 bezel. the ICE is all the same. So there is a smooth transition from the X200 style front to the KL4 neck in the back.


----------



## LMT16

I guess I am an E-Series addict on a small scale - E1E, E2o and a E1B.

Is there a vendor that sells the scalloped tailcap switch or would I have
to purchase an E2D ? 

The Surefire website only offers the Z68, non-scalloped switch.

Thanks


----------



## Solscud007

optics planet might carry it.


----------



## Monocrom

LMT16 said:


> Is there a vendor that sells the scalloped tailcap switch or would I have
> to purchase an E2D ?


 
I got my 2nd E2D tailcap off of the CPF MarketPlace. It was mint.

The MarketPlace is a seperate site. You need to create an account there, then just post a new topic in the proper Want to Buy (WTB) sub-forum for an E2D tailcap.


----------



## Awwbugman

Hi all, obviously I am new here. (some of you might know me from Lightfighter) I am familiar with how forums run and did the appropriate amount of searches (couple hours worth) and couldn't find much. I thought this would be the best place to post my question with out making a new thread. I apologize in advance as I realize this question probably has been asked and answered plenty of times.

Anyways I was simply wondering where best to source an E2D body. I am in dire need of one to finish my weapon light. I have seen a few sold in the F/S sections, but was wondering if there is somewhere else to get them. Or perhaps if there is an aftermarket alternative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigchelis

Awwbugman said:


> Hi all, obviously I am new here. (some of you might know me from Lightfighter) I am familiar with how forums run and did the appropriate amount of searches (couple hours worth) and couldn't find much. I thought this would be the best place to post my question with out making a new thread. I apologize in advance as I realize this question probably has been asked and answered plenty of times.
> 
> Anyways I was simply wondering where best to source an E2D body. I am in dire need of one to finish my weapon light. I have seen a few sold in the F/S sections, but was wondering if there is somewhere else to get them. Or perhaps if there is an aftermarket alternative. Thanks in advance.


 

Alll Aleph bodies are compatible with E-series
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=444

I also have these too
http://www3.sympatico.ca/d.speck/UBH-Infopage/ for 3 cell E-series type of builds.


Good luck,
bigC


----------



## Monocrom

bigchelis said:


> I also have these too
> http://www3.sympatico.ca/d.speck/UBH-Infopage/ for 3 cell E-series type of builds.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> bigC


 
Wait a minute! ... DSpeck??

Considering his current reputation, Oh Hell no! 
I believe he's gotten enough money from the members of this community, while failing to deliver on his promises.


----------



## bigchelis

Monocrom said:


> Wait a minute! ... DSpeck??
> 
> Considering his current reputation, Oh Hell no!
> I believe he's gotten enough money from the members of this community, while failing to deliver on his promises.


 

Well I feel lucky now. I just placed my order from him for a UBH E-series pack and got it 2 days later in the mail...

I guess I got reall lucky.


----------



## Monocrom

bigchelis said:


> I guess I got real lucky.


 
Honestly, you pulled off a small miracle.


----------



## Solscud007

Can anyone, more likely Size15, shed some info on the ICE? The head is a custom X200 bezel with custom KL4 style neck adapter. It isn't a KL4 neck cause the KL4 neck OD is larger than the X200 bezel. 

I'm curious as to what the body is? Just a custom body?


----------



## Doraemon

newb question here, can an E2D Defender be upgraded with an LED bulb?

Is it also true that the e2d isnt allowed by TSA?


----------



## bigchelis

Doraemon said:


> newb question here, can an E2D Defender be upgraded with an LED bulb?
> 
> Is it also true that the e2d isnt allowed by TSA?


 
There is 4 ways I know to upgrade your E2D to LED.


Put another E-series LED bezel on it like E2DL
Send to Milky or custom builder for direct drive MC-E or P7.
Get Malkoff VME bezel and then any Malkoff drop-in fits
Use an E to C adaptor = this is the one I dislike it looks funny.
SEE:







Here is my E1b with the E to C adaptor I was reffering to.





The Malkoff VME and Malkoff drop-in will look similar to this and my favorate.


----------



## Monocrom

Doraemon said:


> newb question here, can an E2D Defender be upgraded with an LED bulb?


 
Yup. But it's going to cost you. No one currently makes an LED upgrade that you can just pop into place. If you are willing to swap out the entire head, that would actually be easier and cheaper. TLS makes a replacement head. Or for quite a bit more money, you can get a Surefire KX2C. But with that head, you lose the scallops that are on the head of the E2D.

An even more expensive, but worthwhile option is to contact Scott (A.K.A. ~ MilkySpit) and have him turn your E2D into a Room Sweeper. Body gets bored out for an 17670 rechargeable, and an LED is installed. Light becomes direct drive, puts out at minimum 600 lumens out the front, and tosses out a wall of floody light that has to be seen to be believed.

Let me know if any of these options appeal to you, and I can give you some links.


----------



## bigchelis

I have an E1b bezel and I got the upper half off. Took out the lens, o-rings, and optic. Then I submerged it in kitchen drain for clogs. It came out looking like an E1b Silver and the 2 tone looks pretty good:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

wait the kitchen drain clog cleaner stripped the black annodizing? what brand drain cleaner?


----------



## bigchelis

Solscud007 said:


> wait the kitchen drain clog cleaner stripped the black annodizing? what brand drain cleaner?


 

Yup, thats it. I was expecting a crome like finish but instead it looked like an E1b Silver looking color:thumbsup: People do this to Mag tail caps to get contact and it has to be the cheap drain clog, the Drano and the ones with enzymes don't work.

I got a glass jar and submerged the bezel for about 5 minutes and re-submerged as needed. This stuff works fast and do wear eye and hand protection.


----------



## Armadew




----------



## Doraemon

Thanks you, guys for answering my queries, one more question,i recently bought a E1 outdoorsman, and soon ill be changing its head to e2d head,but i have no idea what kind of bulb i should be using with it. Is there a maximum lumen for an e1 body set up?


----------



## herbicide

LumensFactory do 40/50/90lm lamps.

Or you could get one of these socket/strion sets...


----------



## jhc37013

Even though I just bought a LX2 and E2DL I just ordered a E2L, with this thread and another thread running called "Falling In love with E2L all over again I could not stop myself. I once had the older 45lm single stage E2L but sadly traded it. I think I read the newer 60lm version runs like 6hrs regulated and I thought that would be good to carry in jacket pocket for backup to E2DL or LX2 if I need light for an extended time.

I have been carrying the E1B as backup but even though I love it I love the way the E2L feels in the hand so I think the E2L will take it's place, for now anyway.


----------



## herbicide

[I swear I'll get that KL1 open one day... (I have a neutral K2 TFFC waiting for it)]





[The E2E is currently running an LF EO-E1R and AW 17500 (and spacer) - the RCR123s only just arrived.]





[E1E back to basic.]


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Doraemon said:


> Thanks you, guys for answering my queries, one more question,i recently bought a E1 outdoorsman, and soon ill be changing its head to e2d head,but i have no idea what kind of bulb i should be using with it. Is there a maximum lumen for an e1 body set up?


The best "practical" bulb for the E1E is by far, the *HO-E1R* on a single IMR 16340 cell. The Strion lamp gets way too hot to be practical, not to mention the pathetic runtime.


----------



## curtispdx

These two are my current EDC favorites:


----------



## Doraemon

thats nice, where did you get the head for that e1?


----------



## curtispdx

Doraemon said:


> thats nice, where did you get the head for that e1?




I bought it here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/256251

I traded the E1L away but will look for another soon. That's a real nice package and SO tiny...


----------



## Doraemon

Here's my share.


----------



## Dioni

hell yeah... its beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Doraemon

Thanks, thats my first E-series


----------



## paintballdad

Here's my collection. I really like my 3 flats E2e's, looking forward to dropping in an IMR-E2 in one of these and having a real pocket rocket.






L to R: E1B Backup, E2w Winelight II, E2e-SG, E2e-BK, E2DL, E2L 45 lumen single mode, 3 flats E2e (smooth bezel) x2, E1L w/ E1B clip & McGizmo EN Clicky Mule


----------



## Kestrel

A little bored late this afternoon so I thought I'd post a couple more pics of my only E-series, an old E1 that's my EDC...






'Under the hood', it is a little out of the ordinary though...


----------



## angelofwar

Why did I trade my first E1E for a Z2 that was too nice to use? Well, they had them at the Military Clothing store the other day (NIP) for $63.95, so I bought one cause I missed my old one so much...tells ya how good they are, and officially makes me an "E-Series addict". Did I mention it's the best light to use with an F05?

FREE SF Plug: My MN01 lamp blew a few minutes after use (fresh battery??), but it's rather common and a known problem with the MN01. I mentioned the problem when I registered it, and just got an e-mail asking for my addy so they can send me a replacement...SF C.S. ROCKS!!!


----------



## knightrider

angelofwar said:


> Why did I trade my first E1E for a Z2 that was too nice to use? Well, they had them at the Military Clothing store the other day (NIP) for $63.95, so I bought one cause I missed my old one so much...tells ya how good they are, and officially makes me an "E-Series addict". Did I mention it's the best light to use with an F05?
> 
> FREE SF Plug: My MN01 lamp blew a few minutes after use (fresh battery??), but it's rather common and a known problem with the MN01. I mentioned the problem when I registered it, and just got an e-mail asking for my addy so they can send me a replacement...SF C.S. ROCKS!!!



That's awesome. I really like the E1E a lot. It's not top heavy like the E1L or E1B and lighter weight in general. And It's shorter than the other SF 1 cells (except Titans) which makes it ride in the pocket better. It's a great light.

And I agree with you on the filters being best on the E1E. They just work better for some reason.

Glad you picked up another one, enjoy!


----------



## jhc37013

Kestrel said:


> A little bored late this afternoon so I thought I'd post a couple more pics of my only E-series, an old E1 that's my EDC...
> 
> 'Under the hood', it is a little out of the ordinary though...



Thats a nice little light you got there what is that a MC-E?


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've just purchased my first E series, but I already know I'm going to be a big fan of these lights!


----------



## Emscherpirat

Last week I went fishing at German Ebay and all I got was this shiny little 
E1-GM. Sweet.
















Greeting
Jan René


----------



## Emscherpirat

Sorry I forgot to ask: does anybody know during what period this model was build? It has no Serialnumber on it.

Jan René


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Emscherpirat said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask: does anybody know during what period this model was build? It has no Serialnumber on it.
> 
> Jan René


 


That appears to be a very old model!
It doesn't have the teardrop milling in the head and also has the old Surefire logo with the crosshairs!
Nice Catch!!:wave:

Those ones are rare!


----------



## angelofwar

Emscherpirat said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask: does anybody know during what period this model was build? It has no Serialnumber on it.
> 
> Jan René


 
Very nice model indeed! Only seen two or three of these...:welcome:BTW!


----------



## WESBC

I know I've posted these on other threads, but what the heck


----------



## Kestrel

Emscherpirat said:


> Last week I went fishing at German Ebay and all I got was this shiny little E1-GM. Sweet.


Wow, that old E1 is very clean in appearance, very minimalist - looks very nice. I thought my teardrop/crosshairs E1 was retro. :thumbsup:

Which, unfortunately, sold earlier today on Custom/Modified, leaving me no remaining E-series'. So I'll have to voluntarily withdraw myself from the club. :sigh:


----------



## angelofwar

Tubig said:


> I know I've posted these on other threads, but what the heck


 
That's the spirit!!! LOL!


----------



## flashfan

I have one of those old E1 lights with the crosshairs logo and with_out_ the teardrops, although mine is in HA. I use the KL1 head though, as I prefer the LED output. My E-series collection is shown in post #61 of this thread.

Not sure when these lights were produced, but I would _guess_ around 2000 or so. Size 15s probably would know.


----------



## 325addict

I've got two E1Es, with Lumens Factory lamps in them (both the EO and the HO).
I use them very often... the best small incan EDC available :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

325addict said:


> I've got two E1Es, with Lumens Factory lamps in them (both the EO and the HO).
> I use them very often... the best small incan EDC available :thumbsup:
> 
> Timmo.


+1

HO-ER1 on a 16340 IMR is my favorite configuration. Great runtime, very white beam and flat discharge curve. It's like a Mini-A2 Aviator.


----------



## Thibaud.1.80

I have one E1L, and it's the perfect flashlight for me !!!
I like Surefire !!!

Tibo.


----------



## Mikey V

I was thinking, am I an E-Series addict? I think I might be. :thinking:

Just a little.


----------



## gswitter

Mikey V said:


> I was thinking, am I an E-Series addict? I think I might be. :thinking:
> 
> Just a little.


I'd say you qualify.


----------



## Monocrom

gswitter said:


> I'd say you qualify.


 
. . . Just a little.


----------



## curtispdx

Well, this is KINDA a E-series:







I was trying to put together something small. I tried mating the Mule to a Valiant Concepts body but that one was too short. This Vital Gear body works great!


----------



## kelmo

I just added another E2e to my collection. Its a preclicky model that has a witness mark on the body. It's beautiful!


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> I just added another E2e to my collection. Its a preclicky model that has a witness mark on the body. It's beautiful!


 
Nothing better than an E-series light with the older, momentary, switch.

I feel lucky to have two of those tailcaps . . . One is on my Satin Gunmetal E2E Milky Room Sweeper.


----------



## motorwerks

piecing together my first E (well its a scout but whatever) and I found this thread, figured I would bring it back from the dead. lovecpf


----------



## angelofwar

Mikey V said:


> I was thinking, am I an E-Series addict? I think I might be. :thinking:
> 
> Just a little.


 
Like the Satin E2e!!!!


----------



## angelofwar

motorwerks said:


> piecing together my first E (well its a scout but whatever) and I found this thread, figured I would bring it back from the dead. lovecpf


 
Those count...they are what breathed life back into the E-Series after all!


----------



## NE450No2

The only SF E Series I have is the E1e. [Well actually I have 2, one is locked up on Emergence standby, in case I loose the first...].

I have the LF Ho bulb in my "User" E1e. I call it "User" because I carry it in my pocket 100% of the time here at my Place, and when I leave the Place as well.

I use this E1e so much that I do burn out bulbs.

I prefer lights with incandescant bulbs for their color rendition.

My E1e and my A2 Aviator are my 2 most favorite, and most used handheld lights. They are both my EDC when I leave My Place.

My A2 has the LF HO A2 bulb in it as well. IF I could have only one handy Hand Held, it would be the A2.


----------



## woodasptim

It's my first e-series, but I'm definitely addicted. Here is a shot of my current EDC.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is a pic of my latest E-series. It is an old executive body. I put my KX2C head on it. Oh and I got a new weapon mount for my e-series lights . . . a Kriss Super V haha


----------



## Brigadier

Just got my first E-series light yesterday - E2E-HA. Running a LF HO-E2R powered by AW IMR16340's. 

WOW!! What a sweet light. Love the beam color, size of the hotspot, and the amazingly wide and bright spill. Good choice for my new EDC. :twothumbs


----------



## ampdude

I've mentioned it before, but although I like my other lights a lot, I often find myself wondering why I even own any lights other than E-series, since they do it all for me.


----------



## WESBC

Newest toy:

E1DL


----------



## divine

I just got rid of most of my E-Series lights, all of my incandescent ones... and an XP-G drop-in comes out for the E-Series.


----------



## WESBC

divine said:


> I just got rid of most of my E-Series lights, all of my incandescent ones... and an XP-G drop-in comes out for the E-Series.




link? I just did the same over the past few days.


----------



## BigBluefish

Tubig said:


> link? I just did the same over the past few days.


 
Ooooh. I've still got my E-series lights? Show me that drop-in!


----------



## gswitter

divine said:


> ...and an XP-G drop-in comes out for the E-Series.


I was pretty psyched to see that, too.

I'd say the surest sign that I'm an E-series addict was my initial reaction to seeing a picture of an XP-G: "Sweet, I think that will fit on one of Koala and yclo's Rebel towers!" Is there a five-step program for this?

_Edit: the sales thread is here, and after talking to kuku427, I think he underestimated the size of the market, so don't be shy about voicing your opinions.
_


----------



## WESBC

gswitter said:


> I was pretty psyched to see that, too.
> 
> I'd say the surest sign that I'm an E-series addict was my initial reaction to seeing a picture of an XP-G: "Sweet, I think that will fit on one of Koala and yclo's Rebel towers!" Is there a five-step program for this?
> 
> _Edit: the sales thread is here, and after talking to kuku427, I think he underestimated the size of the market, so don't be shy about voicing your opinions.
> _




Thanks for the link, I wished that I saw that before I sold my last extra body yesterday. I was waiting for the koala rebel towers for months until I decided to go with E2DL instead. Now the look of the E2DL has grown on me, so I don't think I could go back... at least my wallet is telling me not to


----------



## BigBluefish

gswitter said:


> I was pretty psyched to see that, too.
> 
> I'd say the surest sign that I'm an E-series addict was my initial reaction to seeing a picture of an XP-G: "Sweet, I think that will fit on one of Koala and yclo's Rebel towers!" Is there a five-step program for this?
> 
> _Edit: the sales thread is here, and after talking to kuku427, I think he underestimated the size of the market, so don't be shy about voicing your opinions._


 

Woo-hoo! Thanks. I'm on board for one of those!


----------



## JCD

Tubig said:


> Thanks for the link, I wished that I saw that before I sold my last extra body yesterday. I was waiting for the koala rebel towers for months until I decided to go with E2DL instead. Now the look of the E2DL has grown on me, so I don't think I could go back... at least my wallet is telling me not to



I'm kind of glad that I didn't see the link sooner. I've been looking for an LED drop-in for my E2D for a year, and finally gave up and got a Lumens Factory incan suitable for 2x 16340. I'm loving the hot wire, which I probably wouldn't have discovered if I had purchased an LED for it. (I instaflashed  the original MN03 lamp testing for compatibility with 2x 16340 LiFePO4 cells soon after I purchased the E2D.  )

Nonetheless, the LED drop-in looks like a very cool product!


----------



## Brigadier

After seeing the beamshots, I'll stick with the nice warm glow of my LF HO-E2R LA. :thumbsup: 

Besides, will a 17670 fit in an E2E?




gswitter said:


> I was pretty psyched to see that, too.
> 
> I'd say the surest sign that I'm an E-series addict was my initial reaction to seeing a picture of an XP-G: "Sweet, I think that will fit on one of Koala and yclo's Rebel towers!" Is there a five-step program for this?
> 
> _Edit: the sales thread is here, and after talking to kuku427, I think he underestimated the size of the market, so don't be shy about voicing your opinions._


----------



## gswitter

Brigadier said:


> After seeing the beamshots, I'll stick with the nice warm glow of my LF HO-E2R LA. :thumbsup:


 From the pics, the beam looks very similar to the koala/yclo Rebel module. It wouldn't be my first choice for EDC, but it has it's place. It's like a Mule or Zebralight flood, with just a touch of hot spot. I like it, anyway. It's a great indoor and/or close-up beam.



> Besides, will a 17670 fit in an E2E?


Some of them, yes. It doesn't seem to be specific to particular models or generations, but some have wide enough ID's and unobstructed tail ends, and some don't. Most of my older bodies will accept 17670's, but my recent E2L and E2DL will not.


----------



## divine

Sorry, I didn't think to post a link! I wasn't watching this thread all day. 

If you look down your body, there is a section that is thinner about a half inch from the tailcap end of the body. There is some information on here about how people remove some metal from it to make the body wide enough for a 17mm wide cell.

I think the reasoning about why, is that Surefire sells 16mm wide primaries and doesn't want people using rechargeable cells in their lights. The lights aren't designed to run on rechargeables, and it will hurt part of their business if people do. =\


----------



## kaichu dento

divine said:


> If you look down your body, there is a section that is thinner about a half inch from the tailcap end...


I was confused for a moment... oo:


----------



## Monocrom

divine said:


> I think the reasoning about why, is that Surefire sells 16mm wide primaries and doesn't want people using rechargeable cells in their lights. The lights aren't designed to run on rechargeables, and it will hurt part of their business if people do. =\


 
There's also the Safety/Lawsuit aspect that you're forgetting. There's a reason why 17670 and 18650 cells are not sold to the general public unless they're inside a laptop computer or similar electronic device. 

Being an American company, it would be far easier to get sued compared to many of its competitors. One way to put a stop to such potential lawsuits is to intentionally make the bodies too thin for 18650 or 17670 cells. 

Not a great solution because an unbored C-series body can still accept 17500 and 17670 cells.


----------



## motorwerks

so while waiting for the parts for my Scout to get here..... I couldn't help myself and dumped the money on an E2D. 

I wouldn't say I'm addicted but I'm getting there .


----------



## jhc37013

motorwerks said:


> so while waiting for the parts for my Scout to get here..... I couldn't help myself and dumped the money on an E2D.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm addicted but I'm getting there .



A E2DL or E2D? If your not hooked now you will be after you get the E2DL, that's my favorite that and the E1B. Holster carry a E2DL and pocket a E1B and it's a sweet EDC setup. :twothumbs


----------



## PinarelloOnly

This is one of my favorites....has a Osram Diamond Drgaon ultra white drop in from nailbender.


----------



## jhc37013

PinarelloOnly said:


> This is one of my favorites....has a Osram Diamond Drgaon ultra white drop in from nailbender



That light rocks just by looks alone, I bet the output is sweet to.


----------



## PinarelloOnly

jhc37013 said:


> That light rocks just by looks alone, I bet the output is sweet to.



Thanks, it is a very good thrower at 280 lumens!!!!


----------



## motorwerks

jhc37013 said:


> A E2DL or E2D? If your not hooked now you will be after you get the E2DL, that's my favorite that and the E1B. Holster carry a E2DL and pocket a E1B and it's a sweet EDC setup. :twothumbs



Funny...... I was looking at an E2DL just yesterday. :thumbsup:

I did just get my 2nd Scout body in the mail today though.


----------



## motorwerks

PinarelloOnly said:


> This is one of my favorites....has a Osram Diamond Drgaon ultra white drop in from nailbender.



what the heck bezel is that?


----------



## kaichu dento

Okay, I've got a question for all the E-series addicts. I just put the head from my Sundrop on my E1e and love the compact dimensions of it - what options do I have for other multi-mode heads that would have equally compact dimensions with a reflector head?


----------



## TMedina

That is a Zhongwin ST03 stainless steel strike bezel, found here.

-Trevor


----------



## gswitter

kaichu dento said:


> Okay, I've got a question for all the E-series addicts. I just put the head from my Sundrop on my E1e and love the compact dimensions of it - what options do I have for other multi-mode heads that would have equally compact dimensions with a reflector head?


Only options I know of are custom. I guess kuku427's new tower module in a incan bezel is close to that size. milkyspit has some builds based on the incan bezel as well. Excluding that bezel, if you want a reflector, you need to add some length to accommodate it.


----------



## kaichu dento

Maybe I'll talk to Milky and see what he can work up for me...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

The E-Series lights and compatible parts (Aleph) are probably my favorite modular style flashlight. I'm much more likely to stuff a bunch of heads and bodies in my backpack when I go out due to the small size, than say the C/P/M series..
I've always liked the size of the E1e's and used to carry one with a Lumens Factory 40lumen bulb in my backpack for a long time. 
With the addition of Kuku427's XP-G neutral mini-tower, I have a reason to carry it again! The other E1e was very beat up with a lot of wear marks and sports an E1B clip. 
This one has been part of my collection for a long time now and has been getting some use, but not abuse. It consists of an incan "deep bezel" head with an extra smooth, shiney reflector. The kuku427 XP-G tower fits pefectly and conducts the heat to the head/body very well! The body is a rare "Bare" no laser engraved body with an E1B clip. The Z52 has a McClicky installed.
3 levels of light with HUGE spill and a very usable hot-spot!oo::twothumbs
















Here's a few Aleph parts that fit the E-series. 
The Aleph III has 7 XP-G R5's with Optic (forgot which one)
The Pr-T has 4 XP-G R4's with McR10 reflectors....BY FAR my favorite WOW light...next to the Tri-V of course


----------



## motorwerks

TMedina said:


> That is a Zhongwin ST03 stainless steel strike bezel, found here.
> 
> -Trevor


Thank you!!! Now how the hell do I order form them???? There's no Buy Now button and I hesitate to try and call them.


----------



## TMedina

Disclaimer: I haven't dealt with the company, but here's a website for you to explore:

Ali Express - they have the strike bezel you're looking for.

-Trevor


----------



## kaichu dento

Here's my E1e with Sundrop head!


----------



## SuperTrouper

kaichu dento said:


> Here's my E1e with Sundrop head!



So nice and compact!!


----------



## copperfox

The e-series bug has bitten me hard lately. I have an E2E and I recently put together an E1E-BK. :twothumbs

On my wish list are: E2E-BK, E2D, E2DL, E1L, and E1B. 

Defabricata you have some great lights. So the Aleph heads are e-series compatible? How does the Aleph III head look on an E2E-BK / E2D body?


----------



## BigBluefish

I just wanted to say thanks to all who have responded to this thread! 

I've really got to break-out the camera tonight and takes ome pics of my few E-series SureFires, since I started the thread and all. 

Right now I'd just like to put in a brief plug/rave for SureFire's F04 BeamShaper for the Es. This thing is great. I tried it out on my E1L and it turned it into a whole different light. It's like having a mini-Mallkoff M60F...at much lower brightness levels, of course. Or and E1L with a beam, up close, that looks like a NovaTac's. Now, this is what you want for camping! It does some nice things for the E1E and E2E incan beams, too. I'm now really interested in getting an E1B or or KX2 head to go on an E2 body.


----------



## Sardaukar

I'm not quite an addict, but I do own one or two.









Also have an E2L own the way.


----------



## jhc37013

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread but have you E fans seen the toothless E2DL mod by M I K? The modified E2DL tailcap on the E1B is sweet and I won't carry it now without the mod. The modded tailcap really helps a lot with grip on the E1B you might even like it on your other E lights. 

M I K is is a nice guy he sent me the modded tailcap to try and when I was satisfied (which was instantly) I returned him my stock E2DL tailcap and $10.

I am still considering doing the E2DL bezel toothless.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221474


----------



## kelmo

jhc37013 said:


> I'm not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread but have you E fans seen the toothless E2DL mod by M I K? The modified E2DL tailcap on the E1B is sweet and I won't carry it now without the mod. The modded tailcap really helps a lot with grip on the E1B you might even like it on your other E lights.
> 
> M I K is is a nice guy he sent me the modded tailcap to try and when I was satisfied (which was instantly) I returned him my stock E2DL tailcap and $10.
> 
> I am still considering doing the E2DL bezel toothless.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221474



I put a KX2C on a E2DL tube and tail. Then I found the latest KL4 in black on this setup is close to perfection. A nice fat cone of light with plenty of spill. Perfect for the up close and personal work.


----------



## ninemm

Well, I sold my first Surefire, a black E2D and miss it so much. Then I traded my silver E1B. :shakehead I think I have learned my lesson. No more selling Surefires! I finally got back on the E-Series bandwagon with this little gem. 

Please forgive the lack of lighting and the background.  


















With his big brothers.


----------



## Mikeg23

DaFABRICATA said:


> These are all my E-series compatable lights.
> Most are Surefires, but there are a few Alephs, and customs. Not shown are the E-C adaptors and E-KT1/2 adaptor.
> 
> I also just realized there are about 10 more E-series lights in my modding box waiting for mods..


 
*DaFABRICATA are all the lights, in the first picture, that have larger heads LED?*



BSBG said:


> I rounded up most of the E-Series clan for a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E2L body, McE2s, E-C, C2 bezel and M60L


 
*BSBG who makes the E_C adaptor with the steps in it?*

*Does anyone know who makes the lowest profile E-C adaptor the stepped one that BSBG has looks better than the smooth one that I normally see... Does anyone have a pic of a LU60 a next to a E-C adaptor?*


----------



## gswitter

Mikeg23 said:


> *DaFABRICATA are all the lights, in the first picture, that have larger heads LED?*


 They're A3 heads from McGizmo's Aleph series.



> *BSBG who makes the E_C adaptor with the steps in it?*


TnC Custom Products


----------



## kelmo

ninemm said:


>



I bought the sister setup to the one ninemm bought, except it's an HAIII version. The thing came with a 10 year old SF battery! It just won't die. I love my E1e(s)!


----------



## ninemm

kelmo said:


> I bought the sister setup to the one ninemm bought, except it's an HAIII version. The thing came with a 10 year old SF battery! It just won't die. I love my E1e(s)!



Hey Kelmo!

I opted out of the KL1 though to save some $$. Love this light. Definitely going to pick up some more E series lights in the future. That ribbed KL1 you got was niiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeg23

gswitter said:


> TnC Custom Products



Haha I should have known it was something I couldn't get ahold of seems like most of the things I like are that way. Thanks!


----------



## Federal LG

Thibaud.1.80 said:


> I have one E1L, and it's the perfect flashlight for me !!!
> I like Surefire !!!
> 
> Tibo.



I love my *E1B* (specially the silver colored), but my *E1L* *Outdoorsman* is also the perfect flashlight for me!

:twothumbs


----------



## BigBluefish

ninemm said:


> Well, I sold my first Surefire, a black E2D and miss it so much. Then I traded my silver E1B. :shakehead I think I have learned my lesson. No more selling Surefires! I finally got back on the E-Series bandwagon with this little gem.
> 
> Please forgive the lack of lighting and the background.


 
Oh, my, that is sweeeeeeeet. Is that an E1 pre -e?


----------



## KuKu427

Not quite an addict yet.... Slighty too big to EDC.
Anyone figure out how to mod the new E2DLs into single mode yet?


----------



## jhc37013

KuKu427 said:


> Anyone figure out how to mod the new E2DLs into single mode yet?



The only thing I can think of is the KX2C head.


----------



## KuKu427

jhc37013 said:


> The only thing I can think of is the KX2C head.


$135?


----------



## jhc37013

$108 from spydertactical


----------



## kelmo

BigBluefish said:


> Oh, my, that is sweeeeeeeet. Is that an E1 pre -e?



Well put!


----------



## kelmo

KuKu427 said:


> $135?



Keep your eyes out on the BST forum, I got mine for a more reasonable $80. I remember when the KX1's and KX2's came out, SF was selling them for $66...


----------



## ninemm

BigBluefish said:


> Oh, my, that is sweeeeeeeet. Is that an E1 pre -e?



Hey BigBlue,

Thanks for the comment! It's not the oldest E1,but it's definitely not a newer version.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

A few of my prized Surefires.

A "United We Stand" E2 Elite Executive with an "SF" logo incan bezel and "USA" laser engraved on the clip.

Pretty sure this is the first time I've revealed this one to the public....
I was told this was called the "1st Digital"
It came with no electronics in the body and the head was empty with no window, reflector, or bezel ring.
Luckily a window from an 8NX (?) fit as well as the retaining ring....well kinda..it doesn't screw in all the way. 
The 8NX bulb was gutted for it's reflector that uses a Koala/Yclo Rebel LED tower. The reflector focus' it perfectly...much better than the E1e/E2e it was made for!
I also added a large green trit where the pocket clip was.


----------



## foxtrot824

P-series performance from the E-series .





The build can be seen here


----------



## ninemm

Oh god, you lucky son of a gun. I want a triple :mecry: Looks great man! :thumbsup:


----------



## KuKu427

Sweet! Love that E2DL but I hate that 2 mode switching UI.
foxtrot824, That triple is very nice!


----------



## Dioni

foxtrot824 said:


> P-series performance from the E-series .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build can be seen here


 
Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

I also love the E-series...

*My E1e*





*E1e w/ LU60A *





*Leef 2x18650 E Head C tail  *





Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## Mikeg23

DaFABRICATA said:


> Pretty sure this is the first time I've revealed this one to the public....
> I was told this was called the "1st Digital"
> It came with no electronics in the body and the head was empty with no window, reflector, or bezel ring.
> Luckily a window from an 8NX (?) fit as well as the retaining ring....well kinda..it doesn't screw in all the way.
> The 8NX bulb was gutted for it's reflector that uses a Koala/Yclo Rebel LED tower. The reflector focus' it perfectly...much better than the E1e/E2e it was made for!



So the threads at the head are the same as an E-series? What battery set up do you have in it? Does it fit three cr123s? What did you do with the tail cap?


----------



## Monocrom

I used my thrown-together-from-spare-parts, stock, E2E all night at work. Nice hotspot, but spill seemed very weak. I was using it outdoors. Then I got home, parked in the garage, grabbed it to check something on my car . . . and was blown away by how bright it was indoors. :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Mikeg23 said:


> So the threads at the head are the same as an E-series? What battery set up do you have in it? Does it fit three cr123s? What did you do with the tail cap?


 



The head thread are the same as E-series
The tailcap is a Z62? (I think)...that same tailcap as the L1/L2/A2
There is a metal section inside the body where the driver was that would need to be bored out to fit an extra battery.


----------



## foxtrot824

Dioni said:


> I also love the E-series...
> 
> 
> 
> *Leef 2x18650 E Head C tail  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dioni



I really like that Leef setup :twothumbs


----------



## Mikeg23

DaFABRICATA said:


> The head thread are the same as E-series
> The tailcap is a Z62? (I think)...that same tailcap as the L1/L2/A2
> There is a metal section inside the body where the driver was that would need to be bored out to fit an extra battery.



Good deal so the tail cap works as a momentary for you? I wasn't sure if there was anything in the tail cap, to facilitate the dual mode, that would need to be removed.


----------



## SuperTrouper

My new addition:


----------



## KuKu427

I was kinda wondering... Where are the trit pix? :candle:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Dioni said:


> I also love the E-series...
> 
> *My E1e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E1e w/ LU60A *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leef 2x18650 E Head C tail  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dioni


 
Now I finally know what that light is in your sig line.

The leef bodies are really nice.


----------



## ninemm

KuKu427 said:


> I was kinda wondering... Where are the trit pix? :candle:



Wow. That looks awesome Steve. Which trit holder is that on the lanyard?


----------



## Dioni

foxtrot824 said:


> I really like that Leef setup :twothumbs


It is more awsome with 2xIMR18650 and a LF IMR-E2 bulb. 



KuKu427 said:


> I was kinda wondering... Where are the trit pix? :candle:


+1 



Chauncey Gardner said:


> Now I finally know what that light is in your sig line.


 
and I agree on the Leef bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

hey Dioni do you know if there is a leef or other brand body for a 1x18650 E head but c tail?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Solscud007 said:


> hey Dioni do you know if there is a leef or other brand body for a 1x18650 E head but c tail?


 


Most of these are hrd to come by, but several people have made these:
FiveMega (FM)
Tranquility Base (TB)
Mirage Man
Leef


----------



## Solscud007

DaFABRICATA said:


> Most of these are hrd to come by, but several people have made these:
> FiveMega (FM)
> Tranquility Base (TB)
> Mirage Man
> Leef




any online retailers you could recommend that i can order from? I didnt see any on lighthound.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Solscud007 said:


> any online retailers you could recommend that i can order from? I didnt see any on lighthound.


 



I have no idea:shrug:...Maybe try posting a WTB in the Custom/B/S/T


----------



## Dioni

Solscud007 said:


> hey Dioni do you know if there is a leef or other brand body for a 1x18650 E head but c tail?


 
Leef really made these beauty but its too rare. Hard to find it nowadays.
It will be a great baton light.

Also there is the body made by Mirage Man as DaFABRICATA said, but I also have no idea where you can buy.  Try contact him.

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## McShawn

I have been collecting E series for quite some time. they are the only sufefire lights that i always have to buy when the come out. I do buy others but once i started collecting E series i limited myself to these as have to haves.
Shawn


----------



## Dioni

McShawn said:


> I have been collecting E series for quite some time. they are the only sufefire lights that i always have to buy when the come out. I do buy others but once i started collecting E series i limited myself to these as have to haves.
> Shawn


 
Nice! So please share your collection with us. We love pics of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## gt_mule

First post here, been lurking for a little while.

I have an E2e w/ a KX2.

Is the Z57 the current click tailcap? I see a lot of tail caps I don't recognize in this thread.

Also, what's the difference between the KX2 and KX2C heads?

Thanks


----------



## pilote

gt_mule said:


> First post here, been lurking for a little while.
> 
> I have an E2e w/ a KX2.
> 
> Is the Z57 the current click tailcap? I see a lot of tail caps I don't recognize in this thread.
> 
> Also, what's the difference between the KX2 and KX2C heads?
> 
> Thanks



i did the same change on a e2e...

the kx2c is a single stage 200+ lumen head.


----------



## Mikeg23

More of a Surefire addict than a E-series addict but I love my E2E!

Heres a shot of my brand new E2C adapter... the 6P and E2E both have strion bulbs... hoping to put a TL3 bulb in the E2C

(ETA: I'll change the pics out when I can get a shot in the day light my phone takes great pics but only if the lighting is good.)


----------



## gallagho

I have just ordered my first E series, a Surefire E1E (& Lumens Factory EO-E1R) so I guess I'll be addicted soon


----------



## bigchelis

Just a old Milky L1 Extreme with R2 and pumping out 390 OTF real lumens


----------



## bigchelis

2 more E-lights fitted with AW cells and IMR 350 lamps by Lumens Factory. 

I am waiting for KuKu to finish the new batch of E-series drop-ins for these!


----------



## Dioni

bigchelis said:


> 2 more E-lights fitted with AW cells and IMR 350 lamps by Lumens Factory.
> 
> I am waiting for KuKu to finish the new batch of E-series drop-ins for these!


 
+1 Also waiting for it. :naughty:



bigchelis said:


>


 
What body is this? I don't know any Leef E head E tail body.


----------



## bigchelis

Dioni said:


> +1 Also waiting for it. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> What body is this? I don't know any Leef E head E tail body.


 

The body fits 2 AW 17500 cells and is called the UBH universal sold by Dspeck.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bigchelis said:


> I am waiting for KuKu to finish the new batch of E-series drop-ins for these!



Do you have a link to KuKu's work re E series drop-in's?

Bill


----------



## gt_mule

3 days here and I see I have a lot to read up on.

Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## bigchelis

Bullzeyebill said:


> Do you have a link to KuKu's work re E series drop-in's?
> 
> Bill


 

They are going to be ready any day now:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=223906&page=9


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bigchelis said:


> They are going to be ready any day now:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=223906&page=9



Thanks. Sort of like the Koala project, only his fit better right off. Lots of spill with any E head, using any LED.

Bill


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Old pics from this thread  but here is a couple of shots ( I'm no photographer  ) of My E2D with Balrog body and 10A switch running a Fivemega 1794 lamp...I think these lamps are rated at about ~1000 lumens...and its my brightest e series light I have at the moment...and despite it being the most beat, up its still one of my favorite.


----------



## bigchelis

That E-series hotwire is really bright:thumbsup:


What type of current are you getting at the tail?

Wouldn't a stock old school Surefire Twistie work too?

great build by the way.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Raoul_Duke, how did you set up that 10amp switch in the SF tail?

Bill


----------



## herbicide

See that 'this thread' link above the pics? Click it.

...Though I am wondering how he managed to fit a 1499 in an e-series head, myself.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

herbicide said:


> See that 'this thread' link above the pics? Click it.
> 
> ...Though I am wondering how he managed to fit a 1499 in an e-series head, myself.



Right you are!!!! click on the link...

The H-1499 was quite short to start with so I just filed of the bits I didn't need till it fit. Oh and the head doesnt fully screw on.



bigchelis said:


> That E-series hotwire is really bright:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What type of current are you getting at the tail?.



From memory about ~3.3A...but thats with long leads...and I only charge the IMR's to 4.1V



bigchelis said:


> Wouldn't a stock old school Surefire Twistie work too?.



Yes it would...as did the stock clicky untill it pooped out, I always wondered if clicking the switch on when turned back/ locked out, and then tightening down to switch on would be kinder on the switch...but I think its the springs that deform over the switch contacts damage due to arcing.




bigchelis said:


> great build by the way.



Its quite rough and ready actually, it could do with further tinkering, but it was fun...send me your addy and I'll send it to you to play with in that fantastic sphere of yours...I'd be interested to see how the lumens drop off as its DD.


----------



## Solscud007

Wow I have no idea what you are talking about But that sounds like a seriously bright light.

Anyone shed some light on my old E2E teardrop? it has a blue bulb not black or white like my other E series.


----------



## Mikeg23

Solscud007 said:


> Wow I have no idea what you are talking about But that sounds like a seriously bright light.
> 
> Anyone shed some light on my old E2E teardrop? it has a blue bulb not black or white like my other E series.



Blue is MN02 rated at 25 lumens for 2.5 hours rather than the white MN03 which is rated 60 lumens for 75 min


----------



## Sgt. LED

Got this KL4 head with a new custom heatsink and a warm MC-E that's had the edges acid etched. Sitting in that Surefire reflector the beam profile is near perfection. Floody but with a real good punch and zero artifacts.
I stuck it on an old round e body and hooked up an old twisty switch retrofitted to a 2 stage job. 

Yeah it'd make anyone an E addict for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## kelmo

I went to a party last Saturday night with the family. I put an E2e in my jacket pocket and it was great fun annoying my friends with sudden blasts of light!


----------



## bigchelis

Here is AaronM's SST-90 KL4 type bezel...


----------



## sjmack

Well, my first E series just came in and I have been playing with it all day - an E2DL.

I will probably be picking up an E1E soon. I hate the output, but I love the form.


----------



## DimeRazorback

The output of the E1e is actually really good I find.

Especially late at night (when a flashlight should really be used).


----------



## 750.356

DimeRazorback said:


> The output of the E1e is actually really good I find.
> 
> Especially late at night (when a flashlight should really be used).


 
I agree. My old, beat up E1E might actually be my most used light. It sports nothing more than a Lumens Factory HO-E1A. The 15 lumen rating turns people off unnecessarily, I think. It's really surprising when you use one... the throw is surprisingly good, believe it or not (especially with a LF lamp, which seem to be a little more focused).

When you're actually in the DARK, I find the E1E's output and beam profile are sufficient for 95% of general tasks. The way I see a lot of CPFers talking about needing huge amounts light, I can't help but think a lot of them are rarely in the dark (as in.... actual dark). It must be people in cities with lots of light pollution, 'cause I'm never disappointed touching off my little E1E when I need to see something.


----------



## sjmack

See, I do live in the city, so any really low output lighting is only useful late at night in my own house.

Most of my light use comes at work, doing inspections and stuff like that, so I need a lot of output to overcome ambient lighting when I am in the turbine housings and stuff.


----------



## curtispdx

sjmack said:


> Well, my first E series just came in and I have been playing with it all day - an E2DL.
> 
> I will probably be picking up an E1E soon. I hate the output, but I love the form.





I mated the head from an LX2 to my E1E and am running it with a RCR. I LOVE IT.


----------



## DimeRazorback

750.356 said:


> When you're actually in the DARK, I find the E1E's output and beam profile are sufficient for 95% of general tasks. The way I see a lot of CPFers talking about needing huge amounts light, I can't help but think a lot of them are rarely in the dark (as in.... actual dark). It must be people in cities with lots of light pollution, 'cause I'm never disappointed touching off my little E1E when I need to see something.



I believe you have hit the nail on the head. I don't personally suffer from much light pollution so I find less is more most nights. There are of cause exceptions!




sjmack said:


> See, I do live in the city, so any really low output lighting is only useful late at night in my own house.
> 
> Most of my light use comes at work, doing inspections and stuff like that, so I need a lot of output to overcome ambient lighting when I am in the turbine housings and stuff.



I can completely understand why you may not find it sufficient. Urban areas are a killer when using a flashlight.

On a similar topic, I had a good laugh when comparing my 4D Mag the other night to my E1e... the size is no where near proportional to the output :laughing:


----------



## Sgt. LED

curtispdx said:


> I mated the head from an LX2 to my E1E and am running it with a RCR. I LOVE IT.


If you ever want to let go of that body and tail just let me know!
$$$ :thumbsup: I have a project.


----------



## bigchelis

curtispdx said:


> I mated the head from an LX2 to my E1E and am running it with a RCR. I LOVE IT.


 


I just recently got a LX2 sample to test. It does nearly 100% identical 250 OTF lumens with both primaries and 2 IMR 16340's. With the 2 CR123 Primaries the current was higher, then the rechargeable cells the current went down. It is or appears to be fully regulated all the way up to 8.4v input.


bigc


----------



## SuperTrouper

bigchelis said:


> I just recently got a LX2 sample to test. It does nearly 100% identical 250 OTF lumens with both primaries and 2 IMR 16340's. With the 2 CR123 Primaries the current was higher, then the rechargeable cells the current went down. It is or appears to be fully regulated all the way up to 8.4v input.
> 
> 
> bigc



Wow, any idea if any of the other E-Series can handle RCRs?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Good info.
I sure would not of tried it with my light to find out!


----------



## bigchelis

Sgt. LED said:


> Good info.
> I sure would not of tried it with my light to find out!


 
I asked the owner 1st because someone else reported they use their LX2 that way. 

I was shocked that Surefire finally made their E-series regulated with rechargeables, but it was more shocking to discover the high lumens with an R2 and low current.


----------



## mudman cj

Wow! That shows better efficiency with rechargeables than with primaries! :naughty:


----------



## Raoul_Duke

bigchelis said:


> I asked the owner 1st because someone else reported they use their LX2 that way.
> 
> I was shocked that Surefire finally made their E-series regulated with rechargeables, but it was more shocking to discover the high lumens with an R2 and low current.



How do you know when to stop to protect the IMR cells. ( Drop in output :thinking:

Nice chart!


----------



## bigchelis

Raoul_Duke said:


> How do you know when to stop to protect the IMR cells. ( Drop in output :thinking:
> 
> Nice chart!


 

I guess I wouldn't...I keep just IMR 16340's for testing, but if I had to use it for everyday use I would definitely go with AW CR123 cells. My EDC lights are 17670 or 17500 and those stick to protected AW cells


----------



## curtispdx

bigchelis said:


> I just recently got a LX2 sample to test. It does nearly 100% identical 250 OTF lumens with both primaries and 2 IMR 16340's. With the 2 CR123 Primaries the current was higher, then the rechargeable cells the current went down. It is or appears to be fully regulated all the way up to 8.4v input.
> 
> 
> bigc





I'm powering the LX2 head with a single (AW) RCR123 and in a *very* informal comparison with my E2DL (200 lumen) they sure looked to be very close in output.


----------



## BigBluefish

750.356 said:


> I agree. My old, beat up E1E might actually be my most used light. It sports nothing more than a Lumens Factory HO-E1A. The 15 lumen rating turns people off unnecessarily, I think. It's really surprising when you use one... the throw is surprisingly good, believe it or not (especially with a LF lamp, which seem to be a little more focused).
> 
> When you're actually in the DARK, I find the E1E's output and beam profile are sufficient for 95% of general tasks. The way I see a lot of CPFers talking about needing huge amounts light, I can't help but think a lot of them are rarely in the dark (as in.... actual dark). It must be people in cities with lots of light pollution, 'cause I'm never disappointed touching off my little E1E when I need to see something.


 
Agreed. I have a couple of E1es now, and MN01, LF HO-E1A, HO-E1R, and E0-E1R. 

I generally use the the HO-E1A. For indoor use at night, or for use outdoors where there is no light pollution, it is more than enough light. For outdoor use at night, the MN01 actually works a little better, with it's slightly lower output. 

I've just started using the HO-E1R and EO-E1R, and the diference between the two isn't as dramatic as you would think; though the E0 does have a bit more throw. WIth the F04, the HO-E1R makes a very nice floody light for short distances, if you need more output than the stock E1e. 

A very underrated light, IMHO.


----------



## kelmo

750.356 said:


> ...When you're actually in the DARK, I find the E1E's output and beam profile are sufficient for 95% of general tasks...



Under that circumstance I prefer a E2 platform with an MN02 LA.


----------



## copperfox

BigBluefish said:


> Agreed. I have a couple of E1es now, and MN01, LF HO-E1A, HO-E1R, and E0-E1R.
> 
> I generally use the the HO-E1A. For indoor use at night, or for use outdoors where there is no light pollution, it is more than enough light. For outdoor use at night, the MN01 actually works a little better, with it's slightly lower output.
> 
> I've just started using the HO-E1R and EO-E1R, and the diference between the two isn't as dramatic as you would think; though the E0 does have a bit more throw. WIth the F04, the HO-E1R makes a very nice floody light for short distances, if you need more output than the stock E1e.
> 
> A very underrated light, IMHO.



Well I just ordered the HO-E1R and the EO-E1R last night. I hope one (or both) have a perfectly round hotspot just like my stock MN03 lamp. What are your observations about the beam shape on these two modules bigbluefish?


----------



## sjmack

Are there any bulb upgrades for the E1E that will give it a little more 'oomph'?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Perhaps LumensFactory has something.


----------



## BSBG

sjmack said:


> Are there any bulb upgrades for the E1E that will give it a little more 'oomph'?



The Fivemega Strion socket and an IMR work pretty well in that department :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Sgt. LED said:


> Perhaps LumensFactory has something.


 
Yup, there's a bulb specifically made for the E1E that increases output; but you have to run it on an RCR123 cell. Lighthound.com should have it in stock.


----------



## zs&tas

Monocrom said:


> Yup, there's a bulb specifically made for the E1E that increases output; but you have to run it on an RCR123 cell. Lighthound.com should have it in stock.



i have the lumens factory HO E1A, 40 lumen primary run bulb in my edc e1e, its great for most uses.
recomended


----------



## Solscud007

My latest e-series lego. KM2


----------



## mleaky

Is it possible to mod an e1 to LED using the factory head?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Go to the marketplace under dealers and look for kuku's e series tower thread #2. he is taking custom orders now.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229715


----------



## ninemm

mleaky said:


> Is it possible to mod an e1 to LED using the factory head?





Sgt. LED said:


> Go to the marketplace under dealers and look for kuku's e series tower thread #2. he is taking custom orders now.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229715



With kuku's tower you'll have to run a rechargeable RCR123 though. Can't wait to get mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

I am pretty sure if you only want to run 1 primary cell he can make you one just for that. Just be sure to let him know what you are after.


----------



## mleaky

ninemm said:


> With kuku's tower you'll have to run a rechargeable RCR123 though. Can't wait to get mine. :thumbsup:



Thanks! Here are my SF E's...and an A2.


----------



## ninemm

Really love the HA Gray E1 on the right. Let me know if you'd ever want to part with it.


----------



## l2icel3all

Solscud007 said:


> My latest e-series lego. KM2



Any beamshots from that KM2? I was wondering how bright it was compared to an LX2 or E2DL. I've been considering purchasing the KM2 as an accessory just to see the brightness and could careless for the IR but figured someone might have beamshots of this badboy. If you have beamshots or a review please do share.


----------



## Solscud007

l2icel3all said:


> Any beamshots from that KM2? I was wondering how bright it was compared to an LX2 or E2DL. I've been considering purchasing the KM2 as an accessory just to see the brightness and could careless for the IR but figured someone might have beamshots of this badboy. If you have beamshots or a review please do share.




I dont have a E2DL since I traded it for my first gen U2. 

I do have my KX2C scoutlight that i can compare it to. 

here is a small write up i did earlier.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280198&highlight=M620V

I have yet to do the beamshots. i will try tonight.


----------



## sjmack

Yeah, so I broke down and ordered the E1E HA. It should be here tomorrow so I can play with it over the weekend. I also have a pelican case and some foam on its way to make an E series case for the E1E and E2DL...


----------



## ninemm

sjmack said:


> Yeah, so I broke down and ordered the E1E HA. It should be here tomorrow so I can play with it over the weekend. I also have a pelican case and some foam on its way to make an E series case for the E1E and E2DL...



Sweet! Love my E1e-BK. Brought it to work tonight and clicked it on...but the battery was dead.  Total fail.


----------



## sjmack

ninemm said:


> Sweet! Love my E1e-BK. Brought it to work tonight and clicked it on...but the battery was dead.  Total fail.




...So you then went to your EDC bag, grabbed your pelican case of CR123s and popped in a fresh one?


----------



## ninemm

sjmack said:


> ...So you then went to your EDC bag, grabbed your pelican case of CR123s and popped in a fresh one?



You know just what to say to cut a man down. :mecry: No, unfortunately I left my spares at home. I did have my edc bag with me though....:sigh:


----------



## l2icel3all

Solscud007 said:


> I dont have a E2DL since I traded it for my first gen U2.
> 
> I do have my KX2C scoutlight that i can compare it to.
> 
> here is a small write up i did earlier.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280198&highlight=M620V
> 
> I have yet to do the beamshots. i will try tonight.



Thanks Man, I really appreciate it. Believe it or not your post made my day.


----------



## sjmack

ninemm said:


> You know just what to say to cut a man down. :mecry: No, unfortunately I left my spares at home. I did have my edc bag with me though....:sigh:



Don't worry, it only happens once. Next time you'll have enough batteries to last you for a month of use


----------



## ninemm

Yup. Won't make that mistake twice.


----------



## sjmack

ninemm said:


> Yup. Won't make that mistake twice.



I usually have at least 12 CR123's sitting in my EDC bag. The battery junction deal for the pelican cases and pre cut foam is awesome.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Which one is Is on the way? For a little E series case I like the Pelican 1030. 2 lights or a 1 light LEGO kit with several heads to chose from and a back-up twisty switch.


----------



## ninemm

Ive been wanting to get a pelican. Thanks for the tip Sgt LED. I'll check the 1030 out.


----------



## PeaceOfMind

Just got my first E-Series: The E2L. Here's a quick photo.

I swapped the clip with my LX2, which I feel has several benefits:

-E2L's long clip on the LX2 does not rub the LX2's twisty tailcap

-LX2's clip allows for the E2L to be deeper in my pocket, as well as leaving less clip showing, which I hope will reduce snags while out in any bush or forest (which is my intended use of the E2L)







(Also pictured: Spyderco Delica 4 FFG)


----------



## Sgt. LED

That's funny, I did exactly the same thing! Works great too.


----------



## kelmo

Finding an E2e you stashed in your jacket pocket and forgot about is like finding a $20!


----------



## blkdawg

Sorry this is a newbie question.
Which LED head is compatible with E1e? I just got a E1e and try it with my E2DL head and it doesn't work.


----------



## ninemm

I know that the KL1 is compatible, among quite a few others. Someone will chime in with the complete list soon I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

The head from my E1L works on my E1e.


----------



## blkdawg

I also tested it with E2d head and the output is disappointing. it's worst that a AA maglite  

but it does look cool


----------



## ninemm

blkdawg said:


> I also tested it with E2d head and the output is disappointing. it's worst that a AA maglite
> 
> but it does look cool


 
The bulb/leds in the heads you've tried require more voltage. They might run better/brighter with a RCR123. I'm not an expert though. :tinfoil:


----------



## blkdawg

How do you do this? :thinking:



Tubig said:


> Newest toy:
> 
> E1DL


----------



## sjmack

E1E is freaking awesome. E1DL looks reaaaal badass in person.

And I ordered a 1060 to hold an E2DL, E1E, and a few batteries. The picknpluck foam was backordered though


----------



## Solscud007

using 1xcell e-series requires some specific combinations.

Im more familiar with LED heads than incandescent heads.

Basically it is simple, any 2xcell e-series LED head can run on a E1 body if you just use a simple rechargeable CR123. The normaly RCR123 run a little higher than a normal primary CR123/SF123. SF123 run only 3v but a RCR123 actually runs at 4.2V right off the charger and settle down to 3.7v

with that said, you can run any of these heads:

KX2C (Scoutlight LED head)
E2DL head 
E2L head
KL4

they will be a smidge dimmer running off of one cell but it is still pretty bright.

I just legoed my E1B body onto my KM2 head. Once cell SF123 wont fire it up, but with a RCR123 no problems.

There are a lot of LED heads out there. I even ran a Malkoff M60 with a RCR123.

Now there are single cell heads that you can get but requires buying the entire light.

E1B and M300 come to mind. the M300 is a single cell scoutlight that has a head called KX1A.


----------



## blkdawg

Solscud007,
Thanks!!! I have a Li-ion 16340 3.7v 1000mah. I just try it and it works! but i'm not about to take off my e2dl for this. Which head has similar output as e2dl (200lum ones)? 

Is there anyway i can get this KX1A? 
Home made m300 is what i'm going for. This will be mounted on a rifle full-time and i prefer primaries. 

one more question, can i ran rechargeable on the e2d head (incandescent)?


----------



## Solscud007

Yes and no. You can run a RCR123 on a EIE but you need a different bulb. look into Lumens Factory I believe they make a brighter bulb for the E1E that is safe to use with a RCR123.

You can scour the marketplace for someone parting out a E1B head. it runs 110 lumens and has a dual output low at 5 lumens.

Then go buy a UE07 and tape switch if you need remote activation.

You can also get the VME head and a Malkoff dropin to work with the E1E body. Something like a M30 would work. dont know it well enough if primaries work. Just do the research. 

But 200 Lumens in one cell is tough. I dont know of any that run that high on one cell.


----------



## mudman cj

There are lights that run over 200 lumens on one cell, but as far as I know they are all customs. Milkyspit builds some of them, and I happen to have one. It runs the XR-E at 1.3 Amps from one cell, which makes a great beam in combination with the TIR optic! It puts out just shy of 300 lumens on high.


----------



## blkdawg

Solscud007 said:


> Yes and no. You can run a RCR123 on a EIE but you need a different bulb. look into Lumens Factory I believe they make a brighter bulb for the E1E that is safe to use with a RCR123.
> 
> You can scour the marketplace for someone parting out a E1B head. it runs 110 lumens and has a dual output low at 5 lumens.
> 
> Then go buy a UE07 and tape switch if you need remote activation.
> 
> You can also get the VME head and a Malkoff dropin to work with the E1E body. Something like a M30 would work. dont know it well enough if primaries work. Just do the research.
> 
> But 200 Lumens in one cell is tough. I dont know of any that run that high on one cell.



E2D with Larue mount






E1-D 





E1-DL





Now, i just need to find a right head for it. Something that will run CR123 primaries - single mode - and LED.


----------



## Monocrom

blkdawg said:


> Now, i just need to find a right head for it. Something that will run CR123 primaries - single mode - and LED.


 
Surefire KX2C.


----------



## sjmack

After playing around and putting the E1 head and tailcap on the E2 body, I think an E2L would be my perfect EDC light (size wise anyway). The E2DL crenellations make pocket carry a bit tough, but I'm thinking the E2L would be perfect...


----------



## ninemm

Hey so um.....guys. How do I change the lamp in an E1e? :thinking: 

I tried, but there was no immediately obvious way to remove the bulb/lamp assembly from the head.


----------



## sjmack

ninemm said:


> Hey so um.....guys. How do I change the lamp in an E1e? :thinking:
> 
> I tried, but there was no immediately obvious way to remove the bulb/lamp assembly from the head.




Mine just falls right out...


----------



## ninemm

sjmack said:


> Mine just falls right out...



Shhh. Let's act like this never happened and maybe no one else will notice.  

It was kind of stuck in there. Took some love taps on the desk to get it out. The bulb filament still looks intact. Wonder why it won't light....:thinking:


----------



## blkdawg

Monocrom said:


> Surefire KX2C.



KX2C can run on 1 CR123?


----------



## Monocrom

blkdawg said:


> KX2C can run on 1 CR123?


 
Sorry.

Misunderstood your previous post where you mentioned "primaries" instead of "primary."


----------



## blkdawg

I would like to take off the belt clip but o-ring would get out of shape without the belt clip in place. Is there a special way to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## sjmack

ninemm said:


> Shhh. Let's act like this never happened and maybe no one else will notice.
> 
> It was kind of stuck in there. Took some love taps on the desk to get it out. The bulb filament still looks intact. Wonder why it won't light....:thinking:





Clean the contacts and all that good stuff I assume? Make sure everything is screwed down tight, cleaned up, then do the ol' paper clip continuity test to make sure there isnt an issue with the tailcap. 

(Psst, fresh battery.)


----------



## ninemm

sjmack said:


> Clean the contacts and all that good stuff I assume? Make sure everything is screwed down tight, cleaned up, then do the ol' paper clip continuity test to make sure there isnt an issue with the tailcap.
> 
> (Psst, fresh battery.)



Lol. It was the bulb. I tried it in my other E1 and it wouldn't work either. The fresh LumensFactory EO-E1R and HO-E1R work great in the light. So all is good now. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTrouper




----------



## KuKu427

Not sure what to call this. E2E head with XP-G drop in with Ti 1xCR123 tube.


----------



## Stillphoto

KuKu427 said:


> Not sure what to call this. E2E head with XP-G drop in with Ti 1xCR123 tube.



Syringe / Lethal injection haha.


----------



## jp2515

KuKu427 said:


> Not sure what to call this. E2E head with XP-G drop in with Ti 1xCR123 tube.



Now where can we line up to buy one? LOL


----------



## KuKu427

:naughty: Not for sale. I snagged a set of these things from a friend of mine and swapped out the Ti head. Can't decide which tube to EDC... the RCR, 17500, or the 18650...


----------



## Solscud007

SuperTrouper said:


>





Wow that is a cool lego!!!


----------



## WESBC

blkdawg said:


> How do you do this? :thinking:



Sorry for the late reply. I had milky put together the head for me so I'm not totally sure what he did. AFAIK, he took the teeth/lens/optic off an E2DL and put it on the an E1B head.

It basically is just a E1B in a different shape.


----------



## KuKu427

KuKu427 said:


> I was kinda wondering... Where are the trit pix? :candle:


I'm still wondering... where are the trit pix?


----------



## ninemm

Make me a tailcap with trit slots and you'll get some pics. :nana:


----------



## jp2515




----------



## blkdawg

guys,
how do i take off the bezel the E1e or E2d head? I would like to swap reflectors and i need it off! 

thanks


----------



## Sgt. LED

Heat
pliers
4 pages of paper to wrap around base and prevent HA loss
F04 beamshaper to twist top off
more heat as needed


----------



## Mikeg23

However after you get the bezel apart you'll find that the reflector is not removable. You would have to grind it out and then find something to fit in there.


----------



## blkdawg

Mikeg23 said:


> However after you get the bezel apart you'll find that the reflector is not removable. You would have to grind it out and then find something to fit in there.



ok so it can't be removed. 
I was think to swap the smooth reflector from e2d to e1e and do a custom paint job to it.


----------



## Mikeg23

The top of the bezel comes off the way Sgt. LED outlined however the reflector is not removable. I suppose you could stick an e2e top on the e2d bottom. But I have never taken one apart I have just seen where lot of others on this forum have.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Yeah that's what I Thought he meant by swap reflectors LOL.
Oops Those reflectors are made right on the Al of the heads base so it's there for good.


----------



## blkdawg

Thanks for the help.
I was thinking to do a FDE e1e with plain bezel smooth reflector. I can do a e2d head but still can't duracoat it since it's gotta be oven cured.


----------



## kelmo

I just picked up a KL4 modded with an MC-E emitter made by mudman_CJ for one of my E2e's. Dam that sucker is bright! An instant favorite.


----------



## blkdawg

kelmo said:


> I just picked up a KL4 modded with an MC-E emitter made by mudman_CJ for one of my E2e's. Dam that sucker is bright! An instant favorite.



how bright is it? does it have good throw or more flood? could you take some pictures? 

thanks!


----------



## Dioni

ninemm said:


> Make me a tailcap with trit slots and you'll get some pics. :nana:


 
BIG +1 
Yeah!!!


----------



## ninemm

blkdawg said:


> how bright is it? does it have good throw or more flood? could you take some pictures?
> 
> thanks!


 
Here's the thread that kelmo bought that head from: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3445537


----------



## blkdawg

ninemm said:


> Here's the thread that kelmo bought that head from: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3445537



Thanks!
Looks like it's more for flood. 
Can anybody build me one for throw to use on a E1e?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Oh use an XP-E and make the tower a bit taller and maybe it would throw more.
Interesting.


----------



## mudman cj

For throw you need to use a KX series head and stick with the stock optic in combination with an XR-E. I have one with a Q4 5B LED driven with one rechargeable cell to 1.3A by a custom milkyspit driver and it knocks the socks off of anything else in its size class while being a gorgeous neutral tint.


----------



## jog31

finally decided to take some pictures of my lights.


----------



## kelmo

Hey Neighbor!

It looks like you got one of those non-lockout twisty tailcaps.

Sweet!


----------



## jog31

Hey neighbor right back at you. 

Are the non-lockout twisty tailcaps a good thing ? 

I never really was all that into it. I got the z57 soon after the light due to the clicky.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

jog31 said:


> Hey neighbor right back at you.
> 
> Are the non-lockout twisty tailcaps a good thing ?
> 
> I never really was all that into it. I got the z57 soon after the light due to the clicky.



They are good if you wish to flow high current though the tail...Not important at all for standard surefire heads, but if you run a modded head that made to be much more power hungry then it will handle the power increase better than a clicky, and you will get a few extra lumens out of it.

Put it this way...you wont have a problem selling it on if you arn't into it, an I would be up front, or close to the front of the sale queue :naughty:


----------



## kelmo

jog31 said:


> Hey neighbor right back at you.
> 
> Are the non-lockout twisty tailcaps a good thing ?
> 
> I never really was all that into it. I got the z57 soon after the light due to the clicky.



Yes, they are by far the smallest of the SF twistys. The only potential problem is with accidental activation when transporting them.

BTW, Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Sardaukar

New(ish) light and picture.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Sardaukar said:


> New(ish) light and picture.



I hope for your sake you turned down the temperature of the picture and your output isn't really that blue!


----------



## MrSneakyMan

I just picked up a E1E after eyeing on up for some time and ordered a Lumens Factory HO-E1A 40 lumen lamp to try out. 

I own surefire M3, M3T, G2 & G2Z but I have to say this e1e is fast becoming my favourite. The amount of juice this flashlight puts out in such compact package is perfect for a practical carry flashlight.

I can see this "flashlight > surefire > E series" addiction developing in a very expensive way lol


----------



## NE450No2

MrSneakyMan said:


> I just picked up a E1E after eyeing on up for some time and ordered a Lumens Factory HO-E1A 40 lumen lamp to try out.
> 
> I own surefire M3, M3T, G2 & G2Z but I have to say this e1e is fast becoming my favourite. The amount of juice this flashlight puts out in such compact package is perfect for a practical carry flashlight.
> 
> I can see this "flashlight > surefire > E series" addiction developing in a very expensive way lol


 

My E1e with the LF bulb is my EDC carry 100% of the time.

[When I leave ther house I do also carry an A2 Aviator, with white LED's.]

I am amazed at how may times durring the DAY I use my E1e...


----------



## Solscud007

Just got this back from Milkyspit. it puts out a modest 300 lumens.

This is my DIY ICE light


----------



## SuperTrouper

That looks awesome! What's the beam pattern like?


----------



## kelmo

I just swapped a clipless E2x into my backpack for a stock 6P!


----------



## Solscud007

SuperTrouper said:


> That looks awesome! What's the beam pattern like?



Not bad. Not as nice as my malkoff but I was very particular to keep the stock TIR cause it is so cool looking. 

So at distance of like 10+ feet it is very usable. The hotspot is a big square with a fading corona around it. Outside the corona are the rings of Saturn.


----------



## Solscud007

kelmo said:


> I just swapped a clipless E2x into my backpack for a stock 6P!




So are you telling us you have kicked the habit? You are no longer an Eseries addict?


----------



## kelmo

No, no, no...

I should have proof read my post before posting! The E2x is in my backpack.


----------



## Sardaukar

SuperTrouper said:


> I hope for your sake you turned down the temperature of the picture and your output isn't really that blue!



The beam is a very nice white. I have my camera WB for the lighting I'm using. Flashlight beams always appear blue in my pictures.


----------



## yeti_cx

New to CPF so sorry if this is a dumb question, but I see these E-models in factory black HA but I dont see any for sale anywhere. What SF models come in factory black HA, and have they been discontinued or what?


----------



## computernut

yeti_cx said:


> New to CPF so sorry if this is a dumb question, but I see these E-models in factory black HA but I dont see any for sale anywhere. What SF models come in factory black HA, and have they been discontinued or what?


 
Apparently Surefire does runs from time to time of the E2E/E1E-BK (HA) but they don't advertise them on their site. Some dealers carry them or might treat them as special order. They are harder to find but not impossible.


----------



## Solscud007

yeti_cx said:


> New to CPF so sorry if this is a dumb question, but I see these E-models in factory black HA but I dont see any for sale anywhere. What SF models come in factory black HA, and have they been discontinued or what?



at the moment only the E1B and E2DL come in black HA. The AZ2 comes in black HA and has a e-series compatible head.

All the other ones are older like I have a E1E in black HA.


----------



## yeti_cx

I knew it was something like that. Thanks.


----------



## WESBC

Finally got a hold of some LX2 and E1B clips for my twins


----------



## lewong

I just got my first E-series, an E2E-HA with a Z57 tailcap. I was very surprised at how small it is – much smaller than my C2s and 6Ps. It isn't much larger than my JET-I Pro.

I had to do some sanding to get a 17670 battery to fit and I also ordered a Veleno Designs E-Series Tower Drop-in.

The last thing I would like for my E2E is a lanyard ring similar to the one on the A2 Aviator. I don’t want to use a pocket clip and I don’t like the lanyard attachment point on the Surefire clip.

This is how I have Wilson Tactical Lanyards on my C2s and 6Ps so I can carry them in my pocket and have the lanyard sticking out of my pocket to be able to pull the flashlight out:







I found wvaltakis2’s E-series/Aleph Titanium bezel down pocket clipswith a lanyard attachment loop, but I don’t need the clip part, so it would be a shame to buy a $30 clip and to cut off the clip.

Last July, Moddoo mentioned he’d have Ti tailstand rings with lanyard holes for the E-series available soon but I have not seen these.

The McTC Tailcap looks like a solution but a lanyard ring would be simpler. The Z68 tailcap only comes in black, doesn't it?

I’ve searched and found mentions as far back as 2003 but no real solutions. Is there something I missed?

Thanks.


----------



## BigBluefish

500 Posts! 



I've created a monster!


----------



## kelmo

My flashlight OCD strikes again!

I assembled an E2e with my best parts and holster and put it in storage. I then assembled a beater E2e with all of my scuffed parts with an MN02 for my backpack.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I'm putting together an E2e Body, Z57 Tail-cap, Malkoff M61W. in a VME.Head; This is my second E series 'light, so I hardly qualify for 'Addict' status, but looking at some of beautiful lights of CPF members, it could be a concern. :devil:


----------



## midget

hey guys, i'm having a little trouble finding this information and it is E-series related...


does anyone know what the lens diameter is for the E-series lights? I have an E2D head...

thanks!


----------



## midget

hmm i think i answered my own question...

just managed to get the lens off of a surefire KL4 head.. looks like 23mm??


----------



## Z-Tab

I'm looking for a good 2xAA option that will work with an E-Series head and wondering if there are any out there that I don't know of yet. As far as I can tell, there are only two options and both of them are quite expensive.

Ti 2xAA McClickie Pak - $210
Surefire E2L-AA - $165

Besides those, there's the Valiant 2xAA Twisty, at $25, but it seems that only works with the VME head, and I'm looking for a body with a clicky switch anyway, as I'm not a huge fan of twisties. I am assuming that an E1B or an L1 head would work on 2.4v instead of 3v, but would also use it with an M31.

I guess that I could also get a 3x123 E-Series body, like the one that Vital Gear makes, and make a tube to keep the batteries from rattling, but I want a body that is actually made for AAs.

Are there any options that I'm overlooking here? Are there really no E-Series AA clicky bodies that can be had for less than $100?


----------



## Raoul_Duke

3 x CR123 'e' bodies:

Vital Gear FB3
Five Mega 2 x 18500 body ( there were 2 different revisions)
Balrog E3B bodies.

You could also buy a Valient E extender that screws on the end of the e head threads to increase the length

I think Mike jordan made some E3e's, and there were some proto E3e bodies buy surefire out there...but they will be $£$£$£

Wrap the AA's in paper and glue/ tape up the tube/ if you cant find/ make a tube, and write your addy and phone no on it, incase you drop it,...you may get lucky;

I'm sure there are more...but I cant think of any ATM


----------



## Z-Tab

Thanks Raoul! Forgot that FiveMega made E-series bodies and hadn't heard of the Balrogs. I'm surprised FiveMega hasn't made an AA-sized body, there must be a bigger market for those than just me. Here's hoping that someone out there fills the gap!


----------



## Monocrom

Z-Tab said:


> Thanks Raoul! Forgot that FiveMega made E-series bodies and hadn't heard of the Balrogs. I'm surprised FiveMega hasn't made an AA-sized body . . .


 
Actually, he has. But they're designed to work with C-series SureFire bezels.


----------



## PCC

How about the Valiant Concepts 2 AA bodies for the E-series heads?


----------



## FaithinGod

While on the subject of E2L AA, do any of you know of any independent lux, candlepower, or lumen readings for the E2L AA on low?

Lightreviews.com has lux readings, but that is for the E2L which is unclear if it is directly comparable to the E2L AA.

The search function hasn't yielded any results for me on this question thus far.

Thanks for any help you can offer!

FaithinGod.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

blkdawg said:


> Sorry this is a newbie question.
> Which LED head is compatible with E1e? I just got a E1e and try it with my E2DL head and it doesn't work.


Malkoff's VME Head on my E1E HA not only looks 'Killer' but has a beautiful beam in a selection of outputs and tints and if you especially need to go stealthy the light can be used as a Twisty by rotating the front section of the VME head as it was intended to be used in Malkoff's VME Light - Simply click on and then twist on or off, as required. Love it! 

Mine is currently E2E old body #A210334 which will take an AW17670 nicely (no sanding), VME Head, Malkoff M61W. Z57 Tail. Like I said I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Z-Tab

So I ended up getting an E2D Body and Tailcap and a Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, giving me a 3x123/2xAA Body. It's a little funny looking, as the extender is the same diameter as the head, not the body, but it was relatively cheap and it runs like a champ. The E1B Head works perfectly on 2xAA, as the voltage would suggest.

I'll still be on the lookout for any future 2xAA E-Series bodies, but what I've got works for now.


----------



## Monocrom

Z-Tab said:


> So I ended up getting an E2D Body and Tailcap and a Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, giving me a 3x123/2xAA Body. It's a little funny looking, as the extender is the same diameter as the head, not the body, but it was relatively cheap and it runs like a champ. The E1B Head works perfectly on 2xAA, as the voltage would suggest.
> 
> I'll still be on the lookout for any future 2xAA E-Series bodies, but what I've got works for now.


 
Could you post a pic of that, please?


----------



## Z-Tab

Here it is. Sorry the photo is so blurry, but I figure that it'll do. 

Putting the E1B Tailcap on it makes it slightly less ugly, since at least the whole thing is sort of sleek now. It's a funny looking Frankenstein Monster, but it works.






Parts: E1B Tailcap, E2D Body, Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, E1B Head. Running 2xAA.


----------



## samuraishot

Z-Tab said:


> Here it is. Sorry the photo is so blurry, but I figure that it'll do.
> 
> Putting the E1B Tailcap on it makes it slightly less ugly, since at least the whole thing is sort of sleek now. It's a funny looking Frankenstein Monster, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts: E1B Tailcap, E2D Body, Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, E1B Head. Running 2xAA.


 
Hi Z-tab, this may be a long shot, but do you have a 17670 li-ion to see if the e-series extender's inside diameter is large enough to fit it?


----------



## angelofwar

Z-Tab said:


> Here it is. Sorry the photo is so blurry, but I figure that it'll do.
> 
> Putting the E1B Tailcap on it makes it slightly less ugly, since at least the whole thing is sort of sleek now. It's a funny looking Frankenstein Monster, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts: E1B Tailcap, E2D Body, Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, E1B Head. Running 2xAA.


 
My E1B silver should be arriving today...I'm looking foward to putting the head on my E2L-AA and seeing how it run's off two duraloops. Wonder if I'll get the full 110 and what kinda runtime...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I do love my E-series lights... but not as much as C/Z/P/G series lights... They are nice and slim though...


----------



## Z-Tab

samuraishot said:


> Hi Z-tab, this may be a long shot, but do you have a 17670 li-ion to see if the e-series extender's inside diameter is large enough to fit it?


 
I don't have any rechargeables, so I can't say. The extender seems to be exactly the same diameter as the body, if that helps.


----------



## samuraishot

Z-Tab said:


> I don't have any rechargeables, so I can't say. The extender seems to be exactly the same diameter as the body, if that helps.


 
No problem, thanks! I'm thinking of just getting one anyway and try my luck on an E1B body I have. Thanks for the pics, by the way, I've always wondered what the e-series extender looked like in actual use!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@Sureaddicted,

What is the best tailcap for a HA gray E2E - The Z57 it came with is broken (second replacement); and can you tell all I need to know about McClicky 2 stage tailcap for 'E' Series, please.

Edit:  May 11th. Picked up a Z52 HA. which is a close (but not perfect) match. There should not be too much go wrong with this Twisty; it looks well made and it is tiny!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Also a Z68 tailcap which makes a good looking Lego. Thanks Capt. Spalding.


----------



## angelofwar

Z-Tab said:


> Here it is. Sorry the photo is so blurry, but I figure that it'll do.
> 
> Putting the E1B Tailcap on it makes it slightly less ugly, since at least the whole thing is sort of sleek now. It's a funny looking Frankenstein Monster, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts: E1B Tailcap, E2D Body, Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, E1B Head. Running 2xAA.


 
Bet yer glad you don't have to mess with that thing anymore, Z-Tab! LOL!


----------



## lchurch

I have only three:
- e1 with a KL1 head
- e2L
- L4 with a KL4 head

larry


----------



## Sparky's Magic

lchurch said:


> I have only three:
> - e1 with a KL1 head
> - e2L
> - L4 with a KL4 head
> 
> larry



Great start! :welcome:

Cheers and Good Luck.


----------



## kelmo

Heading to Portland OR today for a week. My hand held of choice is a black KL4+black E2e body+black Z68. This is currently my favorite "one speed." The latest KL4 really lights up whats in front of you!


----------



## angelofwar

And for a KISS light, a KL4 set-up is hard to beat. Mine doesn't see a lot of use, as it pulls stand-by duty...but when you need alot of light, and you need it now (emergency/accident/etc.), the KL4 delivers!


----------



## Draz

Parts: E1B Tailcap, E2D Body, Valiant Concepts E-Series Extender, E1B Head. Running 2xAA.[/QUOTE]




that may be the ugliest light I have ever seen:shakehead but it's inner beauty only us CPFers can understand:naughty:


----------



## Z-Tab

Yeah... I was just looking for the cheapest way to get an E-Series 2xAA body. (I do think that I did some service by providing a photo of an E-Series extender in action, though.)

Now that I've got an E2L-AA, my suffering is over.


----------



## foxtrot824

XM-L e-series anyone?


----------



## Cypher_Aod

now that's really impressive! good work there!


----------



## foxtrot824

Cypher_Aod said:


> now that's really impressive! good work there!


 
Thank you, it took a lot longer to make than I expected for some reason ;-)


----------



## Solscud007

Great. Now make me one haha


----------



## bigchelis

Well, to BUMP this thread I have some eye candy. The bezel is E-series VME and the body and tail are from KuKu.

E-18650 Ti body, no split ring, super thin and nice and shiny. The tailcap is McClicky type and is a Surefire Z68 Replica


----------



## bigchelis

Now for my pride and joy.

SST-90 in progress build. Heatsink is pure copper slug with copper plug for LED to Copper bonding. 

This will be the most copper ever used in a Surefire L1 bezel. In fact; only aluminum there is the shell Surefire L1 exterior pieces. Thanks to PCC for the copper slug and Lamda for doing the copper plug and SST-90 build via his LED to copper method.


NOTE: for actual OTF lumen test and daily use the L1 bezel will be on E-18650 hosts due to cell sag and current.


----------



## kyhunter1

Awesome Big C!

Here are my E setups.

SF E1B with Modoo Ti tailguard. 
Aleph body & tail/VME head and M60 with lens. 








Insanely ugly.... but works. E1B with JSBurlys extenders setup for 2xAA use.


----------



## Schuey2002

Nevermind ....


----------



## Brasso

Just to see if it works, I have run my E2L-AA head on an E2E body with a 17670. It seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Roger999

My "E1DL" sporting a Veleno Designs Neutral 2 Mode XPG drop in, and I filled the 4 holes with V10 GITD paint.


----------



## jh333233

i am addicted to E-series too,
just got an e2e from the last batch


----------



## ebow86

jh333233 said:


> i am addicted to E-series too,
> just got an e2e from the last batch



Yeah I think I know where you got it too, on closeout right? I almost bought one but I spent my funds on an 8AX commander and KT5 turbohead instead. Try and get your hands on an MN02 for your E2e, 2.5 hrs of light from a 2 cell incan? What's not to love?


----------



## jh333233

Nope...from the supply agency of construction site
they have stocks of surefire as the workers use em.
that agency is not popular, even i know it only from my friend
and thats why i can get that little e2e


----------



## Schuey2002

*bump*

I didn't know where to put this, and since recent posts on this thread date back only one month ago, I thought that I would add it here..

.

I messing around with my older KX2 last night and finally got around to cracking it up open. Wow! What a pain-in-the-butt that was! 

Anyhoo, I happened to have an Icon Rogue 1 sitting on my desk that was barely being used, and got to thinking how cool it would be if its stock textured worked in a KX2 head. And what do you know? It does! 






Not only does it work, but it drops right in. There is no shaving, sanding, or drilling of the reflector required. But, it is a little bit shorter in overall length as compared with the stock TIR. So, I had to place an o-ring between the lens and the reflector to make up that space. But that's all you need to do..

Why I didn't think of this before, I'll never know? :shakehead


----------



## jh333233

Obviously you had a hard time with it, as seen on the bezel
Nice work o7


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^

Those scars on the bezel are from years of daily use/abuse... lol


----------



## Schuey2002

I just picked up a new E-Series light this week. This one has 3-Flats on it instead of the 2-Flats on older L4 body. Yet the checkering feels rougher and more course to the touch. The color of the anodizing is also completely uniform from head to tail, unlike my older L4 which is three different shades of grey. I think I actually like the mish-mash of colors better for some strange reason. This new light has no character.. lol 

Also, when did they update the Z57? The guts on this one look completely different. Not to mention that it requires more pressure to activate it, as compare with my other (older) Z57's. 

Another thing that I noticed is that there appears to be purple-colored tint on the stock glass lens? Is this some sort of AR coating? :candle:


----------



## jh333233

Whats the colour of the "tower" in the TC
White = older one with problem
Black = newer one w/ larger pressure


----------



## Schuey2002

In the tailcap? It looks black. But it has what looks like a little sleeve around it, so you really can't get a good look at its guts like my older Z57's..


----------



## Schuey2002

SuperTrouper said:


>


What LED Head is that on the bottom light? It looks like the one off a LX2, but then again, it doesn't..


----------



## DimeRazorback

It is the head of the AZ2.

The E2L head is on the AZ2's body and vice versa. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002

DimeRazorback said:


> It is the head of the AZ2.
> 
> The E2L head is on the AZ2's body and vice versa. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I didn't even notice the AZ2 body.. Doh!


----------



## lovetohunt93

I dont have any pictures of it, but my one and only Surefire (not for long though :devil is an E1L.


----------



## JWRitchie76

My only Surefire. It's a lego M31W powered. I also added a E1b 2 way clip. Love this light!


----------



## Brasso

I think I've figured out the perfect light for me. And E1L with an E2L-AA head, two way clip, and a mclt tail cap. This way I get 80 lumens on high, 3 low, and it runs off a primary. Plus, I can put the E1L head on the E2L-AA body and get outrageous runtime.


----------



## Schuey2002

Does anyone know of any rubber boots that will actually work with both the older and newer SF E-Series (Z57/Z61) clickie tailcaps?

I ordered a *McGizmo McClicky Pak Switch Silicone Boot* from Lighthound recently, only to find out that it is too short for this application. Sure, it fits over the switch, but it doesn't allow the switch to fully pop up all the way. The same can be said of the *14mm Silicone Tailcaps* from DX Extreme, which don't work either. Why? They are too short, as well.

PS - I have already tried to get just a boot from SF, no dice. They won't sell them. 

Anyone know of any of other sources that might have the _correct_ rubber boot?


----------



## Brasso

Just get the whole McClicky. It's better anyway. 

Anyone know why Surefire is so stingy with their parts?


----------



## Schuey2002

They probably don't want people taking their stuff apart and working on it. You know, that whole warranty issue..

.

As to why I don't just go out and buy a completely new McClicky, I want to keep using this Z57. Even though it's six years old, it still works great. All it needs is a new rubber boot, and it'll be good as new.


----------



## foxtrot824




----------



## kelmo

Schuey2002 said:


> Does anyone know of any rubber boots that will actually work with both the older and newer SF E-Series (Z57/Z61) clickie tailcaps?...Anyone know of any of other sources that might have the _correct_ rubber boot?


 
Hey Schuey,

I have a number of bad tailcaps from back in the day when SF didn't want them returned. PM me with a mailing address and I'll send you a couple. They basically failed from the git-go and if you swap out the guts you will have a pristine tailcap not to mention "new boots!"

kelmo


----------



## Swedpat

I am sure I wrote a post earlier in this thread, but now it isn't more. I guess it got lost in the crash earlier this year. 

At first I bought E1L and E2L AA Outdoorsmans. My satisfaction with them made me getting also E2DL Defender. I love the TIR-optics, really the best for outdoors use. Yes, these lights have some drawbacks. The clips are wrong way, and with E1L the clip is mostly useless, because the point of weight makes the light want to turn the other way. 
The E2DL could have the long clip like E2L AA, don't understand why Surefire chosed the short clip to it. The sharp crenelated bezel of E2DL looks cool, but will soon damage a pocket so I plan to grind the "teeth" away.
Apart from these issues I love these lights, and they belong to the lights I would keep if I was allowed to only have a few lights! The design and quality feeling is just great.


----------



## kelmo

Swedpat said:


> ...will soon damage a pocket so I plan to grind the "teeth" away...



You could get a KX2C. It is only a one speed though. I have this setup with a Z68. It is a very cool looking light.


----------



## Swedpat

kelmo said:


> You could get a KX2C. It is only a one speed though. I have this setup with a Z68. It is a very cool looking light.


 
Thanks for the tip!

I was not aware of this option. The head will be like the Outdoorsmans, nice! And I usually never carry only one light(when I do it will be for example E1L or E2L AA) and can use another light for lower brightness purposes.


----------



## Schuey2002

kelmo said:


> Hey Schuey,
> 
> I have a number of bad tailcaps from back in the day when SF didn't want them returned. PM me with a mailing address and I'll send you a couple. They basically failed from the git-go and if you swap out the guts you will have a pristine tailcap not to mention "new boots!"
> 
> kelmo


Wow! That is very generous of you, Kelmo!

PM on the way..


----------



## mattevt

I recently acquired an E1e in a two-light deal on craigslist. I was all about finding a drop-in for it, but recently it has become my go to "around the house at night" light, and I really can't think of changing it.


----------



## adbowell

So...I've got an E1B that I carry in my pocket at ALL times, and I love it. I won't bother posting pics, 'cause it isn't anything special to look at...especially with all the great pics on this thread. I did end up putting a Z68 tailcap on it, which I've liked a lot.

That being said...I'm on a quest to replace my E1B with an "E1DL" mod. Anyone out there interested in selling theirs, or know where I might be able to acquire one? Additionally, I'm wanting an E2D-LED as well, which is easy enough to find, but I thought if anyone out there is needing to unload some lights, that I could help them out by sending some cash their way.

I am tentatively planning on building my own, in the event that I can't find anyone who wants to part with theirs. Anyone know of anyone wanting to unload either an "E1E" body, and an E2D-LED head and tailcap?


----------



## ddac

Newbie here. I've had this light for about 3 years now. Can you guys tell me what I have?!

I think I purchased the head separately to replace a non LED head. How about the tail? Is it an OEM for the E2D Executive Defender?

I carry this light with me everywhere. I don't think I use it enough though. I'm on my 4th set of batteries.


----------



## ddac

Here are two more pictures of the flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom

You have a stock SureFire E2D with a SureFire KX2 conversion LED head. 

Head itself is $150 brand new. High mode would be 60 lumens, with low mode at 3 lumens.


----------



## ddac

Thanks for the reply.

I actually don't think I paid $150 for that head. I would've never done that. I think I paid somewhere around $60 or $70 at most for that head. Why would anyone spend $150 just for the head when they can get the entire flashlight for a few dollars more? This was back in 2008 I think. I remember back then, they had regular (non LED) versions of all their flashlights available for sale.

How about the original head that came with my flashlight. It's a non LED bulb. It had those spikes on the head. I think I still have it somewhere. How much would I be able to sell it for? It's pretty much brand new.


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to help.

Nowadays a fair price for the E2D incandescent flashlight in stock form would be about $100

The head itself isn't nearly as desirable as the entire E2D flashlight.


----------



## jamesmtl514

My little contribution. If you are looking to sell a tear drop, please let me know.


----------



## mikesantor

E addicts, Ive recently gotten the bug. If anyone has any parts they want to sell, shoot me a pm.


----------



## gsr

I've noticed alot of retailers have been discounting E series incans, and other discontinued Surefire lights, lately. I snagged an E1e for less than $45 out the door from Cabela's Bargin Cave last night. I've seen some great deals at small, local shops as well. If I only had more money.


----------



## mikesantor

Lucky!!! Wouldn't happen to be the cabelas in the chicagoland area, would it??


----------



## sgt253

gsr, 
Screaming deal! Just checked their website, no dice. Was it in a brick and mortar store? It does not appear on their Bargain Cave on their website. Good haul.

Regards.


----------



## gsr

I got my E1e at the Cabela's retail location in Lehi, Utah. I wasn't new in the box, but it works for me. The Cabela's Bargin Cave at each location will have stuff unique to that particular store. What is in there varies from day to day, so if you find just what you're looking for at a good price, you'd better go for it. As a heads up, items in the Bargin Cave will have a small mark etched into it. This is so the Returns department can tell it came from the Bargin Cave, and not the regular retail floor.


----------



## ddac

I see the term "HA" being thrown around. What does it stand for and how does it involve our flashlights?


----------



## mikesantor

HA in the industrial context stands for " hard anadizing" there are 3 levels of HA. I, II and III. III being the hardest and most durrable. Apparently SF uses HA II for the black and HA III for the natural/ grey. This has caused everyone to associate HA with color. People call HAII black and HAIII natural.


----------



## Monocrom

mikesantor said:


> HA in the industrial context stands for " hard anadizing" there are 3 levels of HA. I, II and III. III being the hardest and most durrable. Apparently SF uses HA II for the black and HA III for the natural/ grey. This has caused everyone to associate HA with color. People call HAII black and HAIII natural.



There's no such thing as HA I or HA II. There's Type II and there's HA (AKA ~ Type 3). Sometimes called HA III.


----------



## mikesantor

Im not saying you are wrong because im just regurgitating what I have read online but I read a whole website about a year ago from an anodizing company explaining what I said above. Maybe it was a marketing ploy?


----------



## Monocrom

mikesantor said:


> Im not saying you are wrong because im just regurgitating what I have read online but I read a whole website about a year ago from an anodizing company explaining what I said above. Maybe it was a marketing ploy?



Sadly, I believe so. HA is far more desirable than Type II. One of my long-time EDC lights uses Type II, and it's decent but nothing impressive. Not sure what HA I would be. Type I? Considering what one can realistically expect out of Type II, Type I would likely be about as good as spray painting a bare metal flashlight.


----------



## Kestrel

Hey, is there a way to resign from this group? I posted in this thread way back in June 2009 regarding my E1, but it was sold long ago and I haven't looked back. Cured!


----------



## Monocrom

PM me your mailing address, and I'll send you an E-series SureFire. 

First taste is free. Stick around a little longer. 

Just think of me as the happy guy in the red suit . . . The other guy in the red suit. :devil:


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> PM me your mailing address, and I'll send you an E-series SureFire.


LOL, only if it's a -CJ model.


----------



## kaichu dento

Kestrel said:


> LOL, only if it's a -CJ model.


I've got one on the way and there was another in the MP just recently. I don't think I'll be getting rid of my plain finish E2E, but the CJ finish drew me right in!


----------



## Kestrel

Yeah, but it sounds like it's free if it's from Monocrom, lol. 



Kestrel said:


> Hey, is there a way to resign from this group? I posted in this thread way back in June 2009 regarding my E1, but it was sold long ago and I haven't looked back. Cured!


Maybe if I close this thread (since it's getting a little long); A 'Part II' E-series thread wouldn't contain any posts from me & I'd be an E-series retiree ... :devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...


----------



## ganymede

I missed the previous E1E closeout sales, anyone knows where I can get one or two? Thanks!


----------



## NOREAT

I recently bought an E2E, and like it, but it sure does eat batteries!


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> Yeah, but it sounds like it's free if it's from Monocrom, lol.
> 
> 
> Maybe if I close this thread (since it's getting a little long); A 'Part II' E-series thread wouldn't contain any posts from me & I'd be an E-series retiree ... :devil:



If I ever get a CJ, it's your's.

Retiree? So you're going to play golf all day while wearing a funny hat?


----------



## ddac

Anyone know where I can find a clip that's reversible? I prefer to have the option of carrying with the head down and up. 

PS - what's the reason to carry with the head up?


----------



## Monocrom

ddac said:


> PS - what's the reason to carry with the head up?



If you keep other items in the same pocket, they won't horrible scratch up the lens. Generally makes for a faster and more secure draw since you don't have to use a pinch grip to pull the light out. And, police officers in some of the more backwards parts of the world won't mistake your clip-carried flashlight for a clip-carried knife. Thus, they won't hassle you.


----------



## mtwarden

I recently acquired a E1B, is possible to replace the boot (w/ a colored one)- I can't figure out how to disassemble the tailcap- looks different from the earlier e-series 

tia


----------



## jamesmtl514

yup doable, I did it myself.
you open it up by turning the ring on the outside *where the boot is*


----------



## mtwarden

jamesmtl514 said:


> yup doable, I did it myself.



hints?


----------



## jamesmtl514

i didnt edit fast enough. 

you open it up by turning the retaining ring on the outside *where the boot is*
I have a special tool. its pliers with replaceable needle nose attachments.
http://www.channellock.com/Category.aspx?zcid=123


----------



## mtwarden

perfect- much thanks! does it take the same boot as the Z41? http://www.lighthound.com/Oveready-...SureFire-z41-tailcap-Orange-Color_p_3410.html


----------



## mtwarden

good info thanks; looks like a piece of cake if I'm just replacing the boot


----------



## iwolf81

I have an E1E with a single-mode KX1 head and twisty tailcap, and an E1L with a dual-mode KX1 head and clicky tailcap. The E1E was in my pocket every day until I got the E1L a couple of years ago. The clicky tailcap on my E1L recently fell apart, but SF customer service is sending me a new one at no charge. I would like to put a clicky tailcap on the E1E and I'm wondering if there's a clicky kit I could install into the busted E1L's tailcap? I'm also looking at the Z68 tailcap, but am open to other clicky suggestions. Thanks! Ira


----------



## Blindasabat

mtwarden said:


> good info thanks; looks like a piece of cake if I'm just replacing the boot


That's right. All you need is a pair of needle nose pliers to remove the plastic ring around the boot. Longer (about a 6" / 150mm pair) pliers work best. None of mine were glued in. None of the boots were glued in either, but some of them acted like they were. Just grab a pinch of the boot and pull.


----------



## mtwarden

great- now I have to see if the colored Z41 boots are compatible w/ the E-series boots


----------



## precisionworks

My E2L gets carried & used for an hour each morning. As others have mentioned the clip is not useful so mine has a lanyard attached to an O-ring near the head:







I would buy a titanium clip in a minute if someone would make a clip to fit the E-series. 

Surefire rates the KX2 head at 3 lumens on low & 60 lumens on high but mine tests much higher in my shop built sphere. The output is nearly identical no matter what the power source which would indicate a buck-boost converter is used:

_E2L two stage KX2 head = 11/118 lumens (2xCR123)_
_
E2L two stage KX2 head = 12/119 lumens (1x17500) 

E2L two stage KX2 head = 11/113 lumens (1x18650) _ 

Mine is bored for 18650 and goes a long time between charges.


----------



## Monocrom

Clip on the E2L not useful?? That usually gets said about the clips on the E1E and E1L due to the short, single-cell, bodies.

Body on the E2L is long enough for the clip to be useful when clipped to a pants pocket.


----------



## Blindasabat

Precisionworks, I've always seen the short clip as mostly useless, but the long one, like in your picture, is one I find useful (not perfect, but useful) because its clip force is far more reasonable and it grips lower in the pocket to prevent the light from rotating and therefore resists working loose. It feels secure enough, but easy to use. 

Comparing my KX2 with other known sources like the HDS 60, I have long been convinced it was higher than 60 Lumens, but I figured the beam was so useful that it just seemed to make more use of the Lumens it has. I figured it was something like 80-100 Lumens. Maybe yours is a higher binned than average too, though.


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> Clip on the E2L not useful?? That usually gets said about the clips on the E1E and E1L due to the short, single-cell, bodies.
> 
> Body on the E2L is long enough for the clip to be useful when clipped to a pants pocket.





Blindasabat said:


> Precisionworks, I've always seen the short clip as mostly useless, but the long one, like in your picture, is one I find useful (not perfect, but useful) because its clip force is far more reasonable and it grips lower in the pocket to prevent the light from rotating and therefore resists working loose. It feels secure enough, but easy to use.


Same here, the one-cell E-series clips are pretty useless for most of us, with the sole exception of the excellent E1b clip. For the two-cell lights I love the longer A2 style clip shown in the picture in PrecisionWorks post.


----------



## precisionworks

The first "real flashlight" that I bought was a single stage E2L & it rode in my right jeans pocket until the clip caused enough wear to the top of the pocket that a holster was purchased. The McGizmo-syle clip is the best on the market IMO & causes zero pocket wear even after years of carry plus a lanyard can be threaded through the slots, but the only place that has enough thickness for a pair of screws is the clip boss. I should probably try to drill & tap my E2L for a McG clip & see if that works.



> the beam was so useful that it just seemed to make more use of the Lumens it has.


+1

The low is really useful & the high has great throw for a small light. Hard to beat for spotting animal eyes from a distance ... which is important if those eyes belong to a skunk 

This discussion started me thinking more about the clip so it was removed & the slot filled:


----------



## Blindasabat

If I recall correctly, a McClicky from the Sandwich Shoppe (theledguy.chainreactionweb.com) should screw right in to replace the busted clicky guts


iwolf81 said:


> ... I would like to put a clicky tailcap on the E1E and I'm wondering if there's a clicky kit I could install into the busted E1L's tailcap?


----------



## Monocrom

kaichu dento said:


> Same here, the one-cell E-series clips are pretty useless for most of us, with the sole exception of the excellent E1b clip. For the two-cell lights I love the longer A2 style clip shown in the picture in PrecisionWorks post.



I've actually had excellent results with the short SF clip as well. (But only on the longer 2xCR123 bodies.)


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> Clip on the E2L not useful?? That usually gets said about the clips on the E1E and E1L due to the short, single-cell, bodies.





kaichu dento said:


> Same here, the one-cell E-series clips are pretty useless for most of us, with the sole exception of the excellent E1b clip. For the two-cell lights I love the longer A2 style clip shown in the picture in PrecisionWorks post.





Monocrom said:


> I've actually had excellent results with the short SF clip as well. (But only on the longer 2xCR123 bodies.)


As you said in your first post, and I concurred in mine, most often said about the short clip, but it does work with the longer lights like my E2E.


----------



## Monocrom

kaichu dento said:


> As you said in your first post, and I concurred in mine, most often said about the short clip, but it does work with the longer lights like my E2E.



Oops! I mis-read your post. I thought you meant that the short SF clips themselves are useless. My mistake. And apologizes for the confusion.


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> Oops! I mis-read your post. I thought you meant that the short SF clips themselves are useless. My mistake. And apologizes for the confusion.


I kind of said that, but tried to infer that it wasn't necessarily across the board, as I like the short clip on my E2E well enough, although I do much prefer the longer one or the E1B clips!


----------



## precisionworks

My plan (after the trits were installed in the clip slot) is to install a Ti McGizmo clip located 180° from the factory clip location. There is plenty of thickness to drill & tap for the 4-40 screws. Other than that spot there aren't any other places that I can find which have enough thickness for the screws.


----------



## iwolf81

Great recollection! $7.50 for a replacement McClicky2. I'm ordering one now!

Thanks!
Ira



Blindasabat said:


> If I recall correctly, a McClicky from the Sandwich Shoppe (theledguy.chainreactionweb.com) should screw right in to replace the busted clicky guts


----------



## Glock 22

The E-series from Surefire is what got me started in Leds. My first one was an E1B, then I got an E2DL. Out of these two my favorite is the E2DL 200 lumens slim design, I just sent it to M I K to have the strike bezel worked down to keep from cutting my pocket up, also got Surefire to send me a pocket clip from the LX2 so I can carry it bezel down in my pocket. Also just got a new Fury but in my book the E-series are just hard to beat!


----------



## mtwarden

^^^ tritium looks nice 

got an email back from lighthound- they recommended the boot for the Fenix lights as it's taller than the one for the Z41, I'll order one and see how it works


----------



## Blindasabat

kaichu dento said:


> Same here, the one-cell E-series clips are pretty useless for most of us, with the sole exception of the excellent E1b clip. For the two-cell lights I love the longer A2 style clip shown in the picture in PrecisionWorks post.


I agree. All my L1s came with a short clip, but I have replaced one with a long clip and one with an E1B clip (as well as having an E1B clip on an E1 body and an LX2 clip on an E2 body). Both clips work well for me, but I don't use any of them clipped to my pocket long enough to do the kind of wear Precisionworks saw. Looking at the clip mounting point, there are sharp parts of the light body right there that would wear fabric away if used all day.


----------



## Monocrom

The nice thing about the L1 is that the body is just long enough that the clip actually is useful for clipping the light to the top of a pants pocket. 

Been EDCing my SureFire L1 for a few days now. Hasn't fallen out of the pocket, or even come close to doing so.


----------



## skwei

my latest edition of E1e...

with stainless steel bezel ....










E1e-HA housing the s1ngle module & E1e-BK housing the tripl3 module....


----------



## Quiksilver

E1B addict here ...


----------



## Glock 22

Sweet I like the stainless steel bezel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glock 22

I agree. The E1B is one of my favs. It's what got me into leds and haven't looked back since. Awsome light!


----------



## ganymede

Niceeeee! :thumbsup:



skwei said:


> my latest edition of E1e...
> 
> with stainless steel bezel ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1e-HA housing the s1ngle module & E1e-BK housing the tripl3 module....


----------



## ddac

precisionworks said:


>


I have the same head. Is it me or is this head pretty efficient on batteries? :twothumbs


----------



## precisionworks

> Is it me or is this head pretty efficient on batteries?


I can't say for sure as mine runs on a 2900 mAh 18650. On that battery it runs for a long time between charges.


----------



## mtwarden

Schuey2002 said:


> Does anyone know of any rubber boots that will actually work with both the older and newer SF E-Series (Z57/Z61) clickie tailcaps?
> 
> I ordered a *McGizmo McClicky Pak Switch Silicone Boot* from Lighthound recently, only to find out that it is too short for this application. Sure, it fits over the switch, but it doesn't allow the switch to fully pop up all the way. The same can be said of the *14mm Silicone Tailcaps* from DX Extreme, which don't work either. Why? They are too short, as well.
> 
> PS - I have already tried to get just a boot from SF, no dice. They won't sell them.
> 
> Anyone know of any of other sources that might have the _correct_ rubber boot?





mtwarden said:


> got an email back from lighthound- they recommended the boot for the Fenix lights as it's taller than the one for the Z41, I'll order one and see how it works



OK- the Fenix boots don't work either- they are tall enough (unlike the Z41's) but aren't quite wide enough to form a good seal 

any thoughts if there are there enough E-series folks (and demand) to get someone to make a colored or GITD replacement boot?


----------



## Glock 22

Here's a mod that M I K done to my E2DL.:thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1

I plan to have my E2DL done the same way.


----------



## Glock 22

I just hated the raised strike bezel, he can do it black instead of the polished look as well, some many not like the polished look. Hope to post some pics of the complete E2DL, I'm waiting on a pocket clip. He didn't charge me much to fix it. If anyone else is a E2DL fan and not a fan of the raised strike bezel then M I K is the man that can fix the problem. Here's another pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Glock 22

Here's what the E2DL would look like done in black.


----------



## kyhunter1

Here are some E-setups Ive used. Some glamorous and some not. 



SF E1B and a Aleph/VME/McClicky Malkoff module combo. 









VME 2x123 twisty Malkoff module setup:








Comparison to the E1B:








Now for the less than Glamorous........

My E1B with 2 valiant concepts E series extenders to run 2xAA cells:
BTW: My E1B ran just fine on both hi and lo modes with the nimh aa cells.


----------



## Swedpat

GLOCK 22 said:


> I just hated the raised strike bezel, he can do it black instead of the polished look as well, some many not like the polished look. Hope to post some pics of the complete E2DL, I'm waiting on a pocket clip. He didn't charge me much to fix it. If anyone else is a E2DL fan and not a fan of the raised strike bezel then M I K is the man that can fix the problem. Here's another pic:thumbsup:



The same with me. I want to carry a flashlight in a jacket pocket without getting the pocket damaged. I will remove most of the teeth of my E2DL.


----------



## Glock 22

Swedpat said:


> The same with me. I want to carry a flashlight in a jacket pocket without getting the pocket damaged. I will remove most of the teeth of my E2DL.


You could send M I K a pm that's who done mine I'm sure he would do it for you, if that's the route you would want to.


----------



## Glock 22

Nice


kyhunter1 said:


> Here are some E-setups Ive used. Some glamorous and some not.
> 
> 
> 
> SF E1B and a Aleph/VME/McClicky Malkoff module combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VME 2x123 twisty Malkoff module setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to the E1B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the less than Glamorous........
> 
> My E1B with 2 valiant concepts E series extenders to run 2xAA cells:
> BTW: My E1B ran just fine on both hi and lo modes with the nimh aa cells.


----------



## Swedpat

GLOCK 22 said:


> You could send M I K a pm that's who done mine I'm sure he would do it for you, if that's the route you would want to.



Thanks for the tip. But I live in Sweden, so I think it would be quite far away to send it.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Agile54

skwei said:


> my latest edition of E1e...
> 
> with stainless steel bezel ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1e-HA housing the s1ngle module & E1e-BK housing the tripl3 module....



Skewi who did the mods. for both E1e engines & any other feedback on the work?


----------



## Glock 22

Here's pic of my E2DL after I got it back after M I K made mod to strike bezel.


----------



## Quiksilver

How do I keep the E1B pocket clip tight? I've had mine since Dec. 15 and there's about 2mm of space between the 'clamp' of the pocket clip. I'd like both sides to be touching it doesn't just bounce off of where I carry it if I have to run.


----------



## iwolf81

I received the McClicky2 switch but it would not work in the gutted Z57 clicky tailcap. I did, however, install it in the stock twisty tailcap, though I'm not overly thrilled with it. To get the switch to function reliably, it isn't screwed down too tight against the boot, and it's waterproofness seems questionable. I'll probably reinstall the twisty guts, which can be screwed back in place firmly against the boot.

Regards,
Ira





iwolf81 said:


> Great recollection! $7.50 for a replacement McClicky2. I'm ordering one now!
> 
> Thanks!
> Ira


----------



## SuperTrouper

Quiksilver said:


> How do I keep the E1B pocket clip tight? I've had mine since Dec. 15 and there's about 2mm of space between the 'clamp' of the pocket clip. I'd like both sides to be touching it doesn't just bounce off of where I carry it if I have to run.



I used a tongue and groove/multi-grip pliers to squeeze the fold of the clip to narrow the gap at the other end. It worked perfectly for my E1B and LX2 clips which had been snagged on things and bent more open.


----------



## Norcimbus

I'm a recent E-series junkie, but now my E1E is the light I'm most likely to be carrying on a typical workday. Mine isn't stock though: I ended up making an led drop-in with a neutral xpg and 3-mode driver and the E1 went from a great form factor with modest output to a great all-around EDC light (in my opinion). Below are some pictures of the the drop-ins I make (and now sell, shameless plug I know). 

In the course of making these drop-ins I have ended up making a single mode version, which was surprisingly nice to use in an E2E host with a tactical tailcap. Although the E1 is my favorite size, the E2 really impressed me as it was still very compact and more comfortable to hold. I may have to pick one up and drop in a single-mode or two-mode xpg. 

It would be nice to shoehorn an xml for efficiency (retaining the 1.4 amp driver to keep heat under control) but the opening in the reflector is to small to fit an XML emitter. I may try trimming the corners off to see if I can make it happen, as the increase in efficiency would be great.


----------



## ganymede

Agile54 said:


> Skewi who did the mods. for both E1e engines & any other feedback on the work?



Google "s1mpl3 - s1ngle & tripl3" :wave:


----------



## precisionworks

I am thrilled to see development work on anything E-series, like the new drop-in from Norcimbus. There's been a long dry spell for E-series owners who've been asking for these. Towers aren't the easiest product to make - I started work on both an E-series tower & a M-series tower but the challenges of combining a good physical design with the optimum driver were too much for me.

Thanks for putting a lot of time & effort into an excellent product, Norcimbus 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-3-mode-driver-and-copper-heatsink&highlight=


----------



## seahunt

On the results of my previous three E-series modules from above,
I ordered two more. Good to see a niche opening-up for showing initiative.
Regards, Chuck


----------



## Blindasabat

Sorry to hear that didn't work well for you. I had never done it myself. See if you can find an o-ring of the right size to put between the McClicky and the boot to restore the waterproofness. PM me if you don't have one, I have a decent selection and can probably find one for you.


iwolf81 said:


> I received the McClicky2 switch but it would not work in the gutted Z57 clicky tailcap. I did, however, install it in the stock twisty tailcap, though I'm not overly thrilled with it. To get the switch to function reliably, it isn't screwed down too tight against the boot, and it's waterproofness seems questionable. I'll probably reinstall the twisty guts, which can be screwed back in place firmly against the boot.
> 
> Regards,
> Ira


----------



## jh333233

precisionworks said:


> I am thrilled to see development work on anything E-series, like the new drop-in from Norcimbus. There's been a long dry spell for E-series owners who've been asking for these. Towers aren't the easiest product to make - I started work on both an E-series tower & a M-series tower but the challenges of combining a good physical design with the optimum driver were too much for me.
> 
> Thanks for putting a lot of time & effort into an excellent product, Norcimbus
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-3-mode-driver-and-copper-heatsink&highlight=


Hi,Ive been wondering why most E series drop in doesnt eat 8.4V aka 2*16340, may i ask few questions?
The drop in is too small for the inductor of buck driver?
Or the 6V driver uses linear regulator which will burn too much electricity to heat when used in 8.4V?
Thanks


----------



## Norcimbus

My understanding is that it probably won't damage the driver if you run it on 8.4 volts, but like you said it will convert the ~5 excess volts into heat. I'm not an expert however and I may be wrong, but my understanding of the 7135 chips on these drivers is that they act like variable resistors, which do convert excess voltage to heat. About fitting inductors, space is quite tight so a driver with an inductor may or may not fit. There is a little extra room, but I prefer to keep as much mass as possible in the heatsink.


----------



## Norcimbus

Thanks for the support PW and seahunt. By the way precisionworks, if you're offer still stands to test the output vs. runtime of one of my drop-ins I will send one to you, just PM me with a shipping address. I would love to see how they perform.


----------



## precisionworks

> if you're offer still stands to test the output vs. run time of one of my drop-ins I will send one to you, just PM me with a shipping address.


That sounds like fun & something that can be done while working on other jobs in the shop. My PM's are disabled so please click on my website address below for shipping info.


----------



## Norcimbus

Got it thanks it will be on its way to you within the next couple weeks. 

-Jon


----------



## jabe1

Another thread I shouldn't be reading.

I'm now on the lookout for a good E2E HA. LAPG must have just sold out.

I seem to be moving away from the "gadget" lights and into the Surefires and Peaks.

I need more overtime at work, LOL.


----------



## jh333233

jabe1 said:


> Another thread I shouldn't be reading.
> 
> I'm now on the lookout for a good E2E HA. LAPG must have just sold out.
> 
> I seem to be moving away from the "gadget" lights and into the Surefires and Peaks.
> 
> I need more overtime at work, LOL.



Unless having a LED drop in or a led head
E2e is gonna be a shelf queen, most of the time


----------



## mtwarden

my modest E collection, I bought the E1E for the body for my E1B, but am liking it's overall small size- thinking about dropping in a 40 lumen incan lamp to get some use out of it


----------



## Monocrom

jh333233 said:


> Unless having a LED drop in or a led head
> E2e is gonna be a shelf queen, most of the time



Some prefer an inca. flashlight. Thankfully, Lumens Factory replacement bulbs are still available. (Even though SureFire itself has given up on their own excellent incandescent models.)


----------



## jabe1

It sounds to me like you'll be missing out then!





jh333233 said:


> Unless having a LED drop in or a led head
> E2e is gonna be a shelf queen, most of the time


----------



## jh333233

My E2e is staying on the shelf for 2 reasons
1. A2 is pretty awesome by the regulation
2. No credit card to order any bulb from internet, neither LED drop in nor LF's incan, well im getting to 18 so it would be close lol
Ive been wanted to use my E2e with LED, ive even got the measurement of how should the brass pill be machined
But none 17670 fills into my E2e so the big problem is how to choose a driver, inductor is somehow too high/lengthy to be put inside, 7mm is tough for a tight compartment
Linear regulator was a good choice to go with low output drop in, since the low If allows a long time of regulated output at the cost of brightness
So, still gonna work on it before im unsealing it from the box


----------



## Lolaralph

Does anyone know if the stainless bezels like skwei has in his post are available, I love how they look


----------



## BillSWPA

I have an E2E and an original E1 for which I might seriously consider getting an LED conversion once the current bulbs die. How well do these conversions work with reflectors designed for incandescent bulbs?


----------



## jh333233

BillSWPA said:


> I have an E2E and an original E1 for which I might seriously consider getting an LED conversion once the current bulbs die. How well do these conversions work with reflectors designed for incandescent bulbs?


Beamshot available by dealer who sell their own drop in, meant by the one u see in #640, no head mod needed


----------



## ganymede

Lolaralph said:


> Does anyone know if the stainless bezels like skwei has in his post are available, I love how they look



Google "s1mpl3 - s1ngle & tripl3" :wave:


----------



## xian13

Just got my first Surefire in the mail today- an E1B Backup. After using it for some property checks at my work tonight, I must say I am impressed. I think it has kicked my Fenix PD32 out of my pocket for good. I still can't believe it's only rated at 110 lumens- it's a pretty good thrower.:devil:


----------



## Glock 22

xian13 said:


> Just got my first Surefire in the mail today- an E1B Backup. After using it for some property checks at my work tonight, I must say I am impressed. I think it has kicked my Fenix PD32 out of my pocket for good. I still can't believe it's only rated at 110 lumens- it's a pretty good thrower.:devil:


You purchased one of the best lights surefire has ever made. The E1B is what got me started. Also a nice upgrade for the E1B is the surefire Z68 tailcap it lets you be able to tail stand it and it also want let it slip out of your hand, I like the Z68 on my E1B.


----------



## xian13

GLOCK 22 said:


> You purchased one of the best lights surefire has ever made. The E1B is what got me started. Also a nice upgrade for the E1B is the surefire Z68 tailcap it lets you be able to tail stand it and it also want let it slip out of your hand, I like the Z68 on my E1B.






i already ordered one to go with my light- nice little upgraded tailcap. The design keeps my cellphone holster from accidently turning my light on in my pocket.


----------



## Glock 22

xian13 said:


> i already ordered one to go with my light- nice little upgraded tailcap. The design keeps my cellphone holster from accidently turning my light on in my pocket.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jabe1

Question for one of us non-E series (yet) people.

Will the stock E2E take an AW 17650 cell?



Never mind.... I found the answer. It looks like a luck-of-the-draw thing, or s home brew boring (and honing) job will be in order.


----------



## CarpentryHero

My E2E on the right, I got modded  
Triple XPG awesomeness


----------



## KuKu427

jabe1 said:


> Never mind.... I found the answer. It looks like a luck-of-the-draw thing, or s home brew boring (and honing) job will be in order.


All my teardrop style tubes take 17670 without modding.
All my new anti roll versions needed to sanded down with a small drum sander attachment on a dremel.


----------



## precisionworks

> Will the stock E2E take an AW 17650 cell?


Every now & then you'll find a maximum (inside diameter) SureFire E-series that will accept a minimum outside diameter 17mm cell, but not very often. E-Series tubes can be bored to accept all 17mm cells & they can also be bored to accept small 18mm cells like the AW18650 (either 2900 or 3100 mAh).

The newer E-series run about 0.675" inside diameter & will not accept a 17mm cell:






Some older E-series tubes run much larger on the inside diameter:


----------



## davidwestonh

jh333233 said:


> My E2e is staying on the shelf for 2 reasons
> 1.
> 2. No credit card to order any bulb from internet, neither LED drop in nor LF's incan, well im getting to 18 so it would be close lol
> Ive been wanted to use my E2e with LED,
> So, still gonna work on it before im unsealing it from the box



Lumens Factory is in Hong Kong. Can you give them a call and see if you can walk in?


----------



## jh333233

davidwestonh said:


> Lumens Factory is in Hong Kong. Can you give them a call and see if you can walk in?


Lumens Factory does not provide walk-in service, ive asked in the local forum before
Few may be available at Shum Shui Po the HK's silicon valley but not recommended by the people on local forum due to bad attitude of service


----------



## LightJunk

A few classics.


----------



## Dingle1911

I like the looks of the classics, I have never seen one in person.


----------



## angelofwar

That E2 HA sure is sexy, Light Junk! I like the 40's "machinery" look of the older SF's.


----------



## Tana

Well, I'm not sure if anyone mentioned already but Lumens Factory has BLACK E-Bezel for their E-series small dropins (finally) and they state to be HAIII - matte black... One is already on order so hopefully it will match E1E body with E2D tailcap... now only to replace this cool XPG module with HI-CRI from their offer and I might have a perfect backup... not that this one now is bad...


----------



## Darvis

Glad to see this thread still going strong. Recently got an E1L and E1B out for a little battle against an L1 running an RCR123 and two of my favorite Zebralights, the 51 and the 60. No denying the lumens and flood of the zebralights, but the throw of the e series lights!!! I had forgotten how impressive they are in total darkness, so much so that I'm back to carrying the E1B and L1 and EDC lights. On primaries, the E1B and L1 are essentiallythe same in output, dropping an RCR into the L1 definitely puts it over the top. 

While camping, away from any ambient light, the E1L proved to be incredibly bright and still maintained a cone of throw that was better than all but the brightest of my larger P60 lights. Given its runtime, it really does set the bar as a general hiking/camping light. Slip on the F04 when needed, and it's just great.


----------



## Lolaralph

To everyone running triples in e-series, are you using the stock switch, I was under the impression they will not handle over two amps, I'm curious as I am putting a triple together right now, thanks


----------



## jh333233

Lolaralph said:


> To everyone running triples in e-series, are you using the stock switch, I was under the impression they will not handle over two amps, I'm curious as I am putting a triple together right now, thanks


You can do some simple calculation


Triple XP-G goes 800lm(assumption), around 266lm/die
Around 700ma per die, 3.2V
Power per die = 2.24W
Total power = 6.72W
As theres 2 cell in series, so by P=VI, V is assumed by 4.0V
Current passing through tailcap is 0.84A

As the lumen is not provided, i can only do the estimation, but the method is same


----------



## jh333233

Another calculation to calculate max brightness allowed
Assume you use IMRs
Max power = 2 * 2A * 4V = 16W
5W per die(conservative calculation since driver and other thing eats power too)
5W = 1.4A * 3.5V
Around 450lm/die (Conservative again)
So max brightness would be 1200lm~ (150lm removed, conservative)
So module below 1200lm should do fine *IF *the tailcap is really rated @ 2A safe
Some people also suggests use the clicky as twisty by click it down and just treat it as a twist-only tailcap


----------



## nitehead

Recently purchased an e1b as my first LED flashlight and fitted it with the well-worn crenellated tailcap of my 2004 incandescent e2d defender. Tiny & tactical 

I somewhat regretted the purchase when reading about the new eb1 with 200 lumens here on cpf. On the other hand, when comparing it to other currently available 1xcr123 lights, it is still the best choice for me.


----------



## Glock 22

nitehead said:


> Recently purchased an e1b as my first LED flashlight and fitted it with the well-worn crenellated tailcap of my 2004 incandescent e2d defender. Tiny & tactical
> 
> I somewhat regretted the purchase when reading about the new eb1 with 200 lumens here on cpf. On the other hand, when comparing it to other currently available 1xcr123 lights, it is still the best choice for me.


Great choice for your first LED. :welcome:


----------



## precisionworks

Currently working on a top secret project ... E-series tube machined from titanium 6-4 solid bar, bored for 18650. Should have the necessary drills & other special tooling within a week & hope to have a prototype or two by mid to late February. I think there will be some interest in this


----------



## Norcimbus

Sounds good to me! I've also noticed some interest in a 6al4v E-series head that will take either an xpg-triple or an XML with aftermarket reflector. I already have too many irons in the fire but maybe you'd be interested in making one to go with your body. Personally I think a Ti E-series with a stock Surefire tail would be the cat's pajamas.


----------



## nitehead

GLOCK 22 said:


> Great choice for your first LED. :welcome:



Thanks for the welcome, GLOCK 22! 

Already benefited from cpf & your posts & signature that led me to M I K and his work on the sf crenellated bezels- great forum with great members!

regards
nitehead


----------



## jh333233

precisionworks said:


> Currently working on a top secret project ... E-series tube machined from titanium 6-4 solid bar, bored for 18650. Should have the necessary drills & other special tooling within a week & hope to have a prototype or two by mid to late February. I think there will be some interest in this


Hi!
Ive been wondering in how the thread inside was machined, like the thread in bezel


----------



## precisionworks

Norcimbus said:


> Sounds good to me! I've also noticed some interest in a 6al4v E-series head that will take either an xpg-triple or an XML with aftermarket reflector. I already have too many irons in the fire but maybe you'd be interested in making one to go with your body. Personally I think a Ti E-series with a stock Surefire tail would be the cat's pajamas.



I have a feeling that there will be some people who'll want a Ti tail with McClicky & others who want a Ti head ... or a complete light. The reason I'm starting with the body is that the machining is pretty straightforward - thread each end, O-ring groove each end, drill & bore the body, detail the outside of the tube. Making the head would probably take almost as much machine time as making the body ... and that doesn't count designing/dimensioning/drawing up the head or head/bezel assembly.

However, if you want to look at a combined effort we may be able to work something out. Your designs rock & I'm certain that you'd come up with a killer head.



> how the thread inside was machined, like the thread in bezel


Both external threads & internal threads are made with a tool having a 60° thread profile. The external tool looks like this:







And the internal tool is similar:






The work rotates in the lathe chuck & the tool is fed forward into the work.


----------



## Glock 22

Hey precisionworks on post #603 that Surefire E1B has that TI Tailcap stand, wonder if you could fix some of those up. I would for sure buy one and more than likely they would be a hot seller. I'm dying for one like that!!!!!


----------



## precisionworks

GLOCK 22 said:


> Hey precisionworks on post #603 that Surefire E1B has that TI Tailcap stand, wonder if you could fix some of those up. I would for sure buy one and more than likely they would be a hot seller. I'm dying for one like that!!!!!


I looked for that photo but couldn't find it - would you copy it & repost it here?

A Ti tailcap is certainly doable but again I need a design with dimensions, preferably a clear 2D drawing of all the features that the part has. Out of respect for the people who've already done this I refuse to copy an existing design - to me that's simply theft of someone's intellectual property & there's too much of that in the world already. 

I'm sure you are right, a Ti tail of clean design that would take a McClicky or FETtie switch would be desirable.


----------



## Glock 22

precisionworks said:


> I looked for that photo but couldn't find it - would you copy it & repost it here?
> 
> A Ti tailcap is certainly doable but again I need a design with dimensions, preferably a clear 2D drawing of all the features that the part has. Out of respect for the people who've already done this I refuse to copy an existing design - to me that's simply theft of someone's intellectual property & there's too much of that in the world already.
> 
> I'm sure you are right, a Ti tail of clean design that would take a McClicky or FETtie switch would be desirable.


Something like this maybe a little different design of somewhat. What about one the size of the surefire z68 tailcap?


----------



## precisionworks

I like the shrouded Z68 tail design. I would certainly leave the outside diameter (at the rear) larger so the wall was thick enough to drill & tap for a McGizmo pocket clip. 

Then a nice look has to be worked up for the tail ...


----------



## CarpentryHero

Lolaralph said:


> To everyone running triples in e-series, are you using the stock switch, I was under the impression they will not handle over two amps, I'm curious as I am putting a triple together right now, thanks




Mines a single mode triple, 500 lumens using two rcr123 so it won't get two hot. 
As for the switch, the stock one seems to handle it fine. It's Surefire I'm sure it's overbuilt


----------



## Glock 22

precisionworks said:


> I like the shrouded Z68 tail design. I would certainly leave the outside diameter (at the rear) larger so the wall was thick enough to drill & tap for a McGizmo pocket clip.
> 
> Then a nice look has to be worked up for the tail ...


Sounds good let me know if you come up with something.


----------



## precisionworks

The Ti tube is project #1 & the plan is to turn out three or four & see how they sell (price to be determined but guessing around $150 for the "base" model). If that goes well the tail would be next & then the head.

I knew the challenge on the tube would be drilling a hole that would accept a boring bar for final sizing. Solid carbide drills & inserted carbide drills each run about $450  Looking at a drill that costs about half that & will order one on a trial basis - I buy it if it works & send it back if it doesn't. There are lots of reasons that not everyone wants to machine titanium & tooling costs are certainly an issue.


----------



## Norcimbus

Hi PW,

I should chime in here about tooling for drilling Ti: I too balk at the idea of having to buy something like a CoroDrill 880 from Sandvik, which go for $350+ used online. Instead, after some reading on PM, I decided to try a cobalt jobber drill from PrecisionTwistDrill. I use a 3/8" split-point cobalt jobber to make the starting hole for the bodies of my titanium customs, and they work beautifully. They also get extremely hot so lots of coolant and lots of pecking is the order of the day (I don't have flood coolant so I peck and retract, squirt some coolant in the hole, then repeat). So far I've drilled about 12 inches in 6al4v with the same drill and it's still going strong. I do have two backups just in case, at ~$18 apiece I'm still way under the cost of an insert drill (which I still want). I have to say aside from the fear of binding in the hole Ti has been easier to drill than 304 stainless by far. I mangled the point of one of another 3/8" PTD cobalt drill in 304 using basically the same process within 2 inches of drilling. Go figure. One more thing, I would estimate my sfm to be something like 30-45 sfm, pretty slow. Just what works for me on a little old 9" South Bend with 1hp YMMV. 

-Jon


----------



## precisionworks

Jon,

So that we don't hijack this thread would you email me through my website? I'm about to test a drill that may interest you but the technical details are guaranteed to put most people to sleep


----------



## Norcimbus

Will do. Sorry to everyone about going off an a tangent.


----------



## jh333233

Norcimbus said:


> Will do. Sorry to everyone about going off an a tangent.


Dont worry, keep going off a tangent will eventually meet the normal:sick2:
(Tangent perpendicular to normal)


----------



## mikesantor

I have a picture request. 

Anyone have an e2e with tnc e2c finned and cros cooling bezel?


----------



## S1LVA

Ask and you shall receive. Give me a few mins!

S1LVA

I just put this together for a quick shot. The e2c is darkened brass!





I hope this helps!


----------



## mikesantor

Thats perfect!!!

I have made up my mind on the host for my new rifle!

Thanks so much silva


----------



## TadpolePilot

_*[Trolling post deleted. - DM51]*_


----------



## mikesantor

I have personally seen (2) streamlight TLR-1s that were less than a year old stop working. One of which was in the middle of an IDPA match...


----------



## precisionworks

TadpolePilot said:


> Those lights are way overpriced.
> I use and have used Streamlight in + 20 years as an LEO and Never had a problem.



And the whole time I thought this thread was for owners & users who liked the E-Series :nana:


----------



## kaichu dento

TadpolePilot said:


> Those lights are way overpriced.
> I use and have used Streamlight in + 20 years as an LEO and Never had a problem.


Another party-crashing troll posting. This thread is for fans of E-series lights and it would be nice if you could do what most of the rest of us do when we come to a thread we have no interest in - just keep going a refrain from throwing useless comments into the fray in hopes of igniting a firestorm.

There actually are some Streamlight threads where you can go an contribute and I would expect more from an LEO than to act as an inciter.


----------



## JNewell

TadpolePilot said:


> Those lights are way overpriced.
> I use and have used Streamlight in + 20 years as an LEO and Never had a problem.



Had two, both croaked within 18 months. Father had one, didn't make two years. Thumbs down.


----------



## mtwarden

I'm also an LEO and early in my career we carried Streamlights; was not overly impressed at all w/ their rechargables, their CR123 Stingers weren't too bad of an incan. When I got into a supervisory position, I made the switch to Surefire and we haven't looked back since.


----------



## SouthernNights

Would a $60 plus $10 shipping be a decent price to pay for a NIB E2e HA?


----------



## Monocrom

SouthernNights said:


> Would a $60 plus $10 shipping be a decent price to pay for a NIB E2e HA?



Actually, yes; that's a decent price for one.

Honestly though, you might have better luck getting an excellent condition, used one off of the CPF MarketPlace; for a lower price. Although related, it's a seperate forum from CPF. So, you'd have to register there as well. Otherwise though, it can be a gold mine for excellent deals.


----------



## jh333233

TadpolePilot said:


> Those lights are way overpriced.
> I use and have used Streamlight in + 20 years as an LEO and Never had a problem.


Stay away from Surefire(and this thread) if you cannot afford it:thumbsup:
Perhaps theres a Streamlight addict thread somewhere


----------



## Monocrom

jh333233 said:


> Perhaps theres a Streamlight addict thread somewhere.



Ironically, no not really. 

I'm still surprised to this day how incredibly few topics exist about SL models.


----------



## precisionworks

Some of the black rifle shooters like streamlight. That brand is mentioned often on AR15.COM


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, no not really.



Thanks for making my day, Mono!


----------



## mau91

I have a Veleno Designs 2 mode drop-in, and I really like it. However, my first one started acting up within a couple of weeks and my replacement seems to have a more noticeable donut hole than the last. I have to be much further away from what I'm shining my light at for it to disappear. Is there a "normal" distance for the hotspot to become "donut hole free"?


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Thanks for making my day, Mono!



Happy to help.

Sometimes the truth is funny.


----------



## jh333233

mau91 said:


> I have a Veleno Designs 2 mode drop-in, and I really like it. However, my first one started acting up within a couple of weeks and my replacement seems to have a more noticeable donut hole than the last. I have to be much further away from what I'm shining my light at for it to disappear. Is there a "normal" distance for the hotspot to become "donut hole free"?


Most donut hole will disappear within 20cm to wall unless it is not well designed


----------



## kelmo

I going to the mountains this weekend to do winter stuff with friends. In honor of we E-Series Fanatics I will take a E2O w/MN03 LA and a twisty switch as my handheld light.!

Perhaps an E1e will ride shotgun in my luggage...


----------



## LGT

Compared to some, feel like a newborn pup. Only have the E1E and E2E executive elite, along with an E1B backup. My favorite is the E2E. Uses it's 60 lumens quite well.


----------



## JerryM

My son was home over Christmas, and when he left he went through my lights. Guess one that he wanted, and of course got? My E1e. Now I am without, and don't want to pay the price for one that I might find available. Saw one on ebay for $60+ plus shipping.
Jerry


----------



## marinemaster

Hi what is the lowest voltage the E1L two stage 3/45 lumens will turn on from 123 primaries ? Appreciated.


----------



## jh333233

JerryM said:


> My son was home over Christmas, and when he left he went through my lights. Guess one that he wanted, and of course got? My E1e. Now I am without, and don't want to pay the price for one that I might find available. Saw one on ebay for $60+ plus shipping.
> Jerry


You should buy him a second-hand one instead of giving your own


----------



## angelofwar

kelmo said:


> I going to the mountains this weekend to do winter stuff with friends. In honor of we E-Series Fanatics I will take a E2O w/MN03 LA and a twisty switch as my handheld light.!
> 
> Perhaps an E1e will ride shotgun in my luggage...



Kelmo...fer-shame, fer-shame...the E2O "only" uses the MN02....hence the "O" for outdoorsman, for "long runtime". Putting an MN03 in an E2O is blaphemous, to say the least!!!


----------



## angelofwar

marinemaster said:


> Hi what is the lowest voltage the E1L two stage 3/45 lumens will turn on from 123 primaries ? Appreciated.



Are you aiming for long runtime??? A battery vampire? The E1L, while having decent runtimes, isn't good at getting the most from a battery, thanks to the regulation. If you want something that will get the most out f yer batteries in the same form, go for a 4th/5th gen L1


----------



## angelofwar

LGT said:


> Compared to some, feel like a newborn pup. Only have the E1E and E2E executive elite, along with an E1B backup. My favorite is the E2E. Uses it's 60 lumens quite well.



Well...what you listed is most of the E-Series...so, yer off to a good start....


----------



## jh333233

angelofwar said:


> Kelmo...fer-shame, fer-shame...the E2O "only" uses the MN02....hence the "O" for outdoorsman, for "long runtime". Putting an MN03 in an E2O is blaphemous, to say the least!!!


An extra-low output H-CRI LED pill would be nice too, if you can machine the brass base and DIY it


----------



## JerryM

jh333233 said:


> You should buy him a second-hand one instead of giving your own



Are you kidding? That is not my style or his.
Regards,
Jerry


----------



## jamesmtl514

JerryM said:


> Are you kidding? That is not my style or his.
> Regards,
> Jerry


Thank you. (for pointing out the obvious,[no sarcasm])


----------



## CLBME

I have a few 6p's that I really like for size, operation, drop-in availability, etc. Given my like for the 6p's I picked up a used E2E out of curiosity partly generated from this thread. I really like it. Great size and fine light. Thanks.


----------



## S1LVA

Just stopping by this thread to show some love...

I received an E1E-BK (new logo) in the mail yesterday. I put a scout tailcap on it and called it a day  I carried it to work today....it was AWESOME! I service copy machines and I need a good light source for looking into the machines and checking parts especially when the customer's environment has poor lighting.

I really enjoyed having an incandescent light. It made me feel...WARM :wave:

I will carry it tomorrow too!

S1LVA


----------



## kelmo

I have the same setup.

NICE!


----------



## JNewell

I've done that to some E2E-BK and E1E-BK lights, too - great addition!



S1LVA said:


> Just stopping by this thread to show some love...
> 
> I received an E1E-BK (new logo) in the mail yesterday. I put a scout tailcap on it and called it a day  I carried it to work today....it was AWESOME! I service copy machines and I need a good light source for looking into the machines and checking parts especially when the customer's environment has poor lighting.
> 
> I really enjoyed having an incandescent light. It made me feel...WARM :wave:
> 
> I will carry it tomorrow too!
> 
> S1LVA


----------



## John_Galt

Just got a MilkySpit EXpurgator modded E2L back from Scott, and have an E1E on the way. Going ot have to post up pics as soon I can.


----------



## tacticaltony

Proud owner of the surefire e2dL, I recieved my v20 holster today and realized my light is too big, the holster is meant for the executive not the led version. I need the v90 I think is the name for the e2dL, but it's a quick detach and not a fixed loop like I prefer. does the Velcro wear out over time? I don't want the light to sag or have a chance of falling off my belt. I wana buy more lights, but first I gotta get everything needed to keep this one in good condition...next I need nyogel lube but i dont onow which variant. and I'm considering a lid cover because I use it for work in construction and it gets very dirty, it would be nice to keep the lense clean, too bad everything is so dang expensive


----------



## kelmo

tacticaltony said:


> ...I need the v90 I think is the name for the e2dL, but it's a quick detach and not a fixed loop like I prefer...



Check out the Maxpedition 5" holster. That is what I use for my E2DL. And you can holster it bezel down.

kelmo


----------



## tacticaltony

I like the fact that I can carry it bezel down, thanks alot


----------



## Lolaralph

Does anyone know where I can get tailcap shrouds for the e series anymore, havn't seen any for sale for awhile, would prefer SS or Ti, but delrin would work.


----------



## tacticaltony

What's a shroud? Dumb question. But I'm a newb. an if u own an e series light, like I do, then I might need one too so I'll do some research tryna find it


----------



## Lolaralph

Hey tacticaltony,
The shroud replaces the small ring that surrounds the rubber tailcap cover, it extends beyond the actual switch and allows tail standing and prevents accidental activation, they can be a nice accessory.


----------



## BillSWPA

tacticaltony said:


> Proud owner of the surefire e2dL, I recieved my v20 holster today and realized my light is too big, the holster is meant for the executive not the led version. I need the v90 I think is the name for the e2dL, but it's a quick detach and not a fixed loop like I prefer. does the Velcro wear out over time? I don't want the light to sag or have a chance of falling off my belt. I wana buy more lights, but first I gotta get everything needed to keep this one in good condition...next I need nyogel lube but i dont onow which variant. and I'm considering a lid cover because I use it for work in construction and it gets very dirty, it would be nice to keep the lense clean, too bad everything is so dang expensive



I use a Blade Tech flashlight holder to carry my E2DL. The one I have uses a belt clip, but the clip is quite secure. The tension is easily adjusted for a good combination of retention and easy access. It carries the light bezel down.


----------



## tacticaltony

Oh ok, my light can Tail stand so I don't need a shroud, but I was looking on google on places to buy them, it's not as easy as I thought it would be to find. And I looked at that blade tech and I really like what I see. I might get one


----------



## tacticaltony

E2DL owner just received surefire v20 holster (too bad it's meant for the 6p and executive which are shorter in length) holster priced at $15...$6.95 freight-$21) I need to order the v91 which comes out to $23 total. If I return the v20 I have to pay $7 shipping then I get $15 refund. Do I keep the v20? The only problem is that the Velcro flap down not lose fully. I already ordered the v91 because I want what is meant for the light. Someone talk some sense into me, what do I do


----------



## makuyo

thanks to my country's local flashaholic...
i just had to get the e-series for the custom modules and the custom stainless steel bezel...


----------



## [email protected]

Well now you've done it makuyo. For the longest time I had no idea that the L4 was the same size as my favorite light, the E2e, and thus had very little interest in acquiring a L4. Now I have to save up to add that to my collection.  Nice collection and well done.


----------



## makuyo

Ohh.. I forgot to add..
That L4 body is coupled with an E2e head..
I used the L4 body since it fits an AW17670..


----------



## tsl

makuyo said:


>


What is the L4 LED arrangement?


----------



## makuyo

tsl said:


> What is the L4 LED arrangement?



You mean the wiring??
They are in series driving almost 3amps...
So almost around 1amp for each LED.. 
Its a high CRI xpg Q2..


----------



## Brasso

Does anyone know where I can get tailcap shrouds for the e series anymore, havn't seen any for sale for awhile, would prefer SS or Ti, but delrin would work. 

JS Burleys


----------



## Darvis

makuyo said:


> thanks to my country's local flashaholic...
> i just had to get the e-series for the custom modules and the custom stainless steel bezel...




Grogeous!


----------



## JNewell

Either JS Burley or OpticsPlanet used to sell (hopefully still does) delrin shrouds that were similar to the L/A-series shrouds that OregonShooter (am I remembering his screen name correctly?) used to make. I have quite a few of them and they work very nicely.



Brasso said:


> Does anyone know where I can get tailcap shrouds for the e series anymore, havn't seen any for sale for awhile, would prefer SS or Ti, but delrin would work.
> 
> JS Burleys


----------



## CLBME

Unique Titanium sells them although they are on back order "put me the waiting list" right now..........



Brasso said:


> Does anyone know where I can get tailcap shrouds for the e series anymore, havn't seen any for sale for awhile, would prefer SS or Ti, but delrin would work.
> 
> JS Burleys


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I want my post to be on the last page!!! 

:mecry: :mecry: :mecry:
​How did it get to the first page?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dicts-Unite!&p=3897715&viewfull=1#post3897715


----------



## ganymede

Captain Spaulding said:


> I want my post to be on the last page!!!
> 
> :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:
> ​
> How did it get to the first page?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!&p=3897715&viewfull=1#post3897715



Oh gosh!


----------



## RI Chevy

Captain Spaulding said:


> I want my post to be on the last page!!!
> 
> :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:
> ​
> How did it get to the first page?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!&p=3897715&viewfull=1#post3897715



Did you "edit" your first post maybe?


----------



## Monocrom

More pics, please!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

RI Chevy said:


> Did you "edit" your first post maybe?



Lol, no I did not edit my first post. This aint my first time posting on this board... Ive been around for a bit. :thumbsup:

SOme kind of glitch... if you look at the dates of the "now" first two posts (mine say 3/12 which WAS yesterday, just wrong year), they are from 2008 when the thread wasnt even started until* 06-17-2009 by big blue fish.



*


----------



## RI Chevy

No problem. Just thinking out loud to try and figure out what happened. I know you been around a bit, and have the T-shirt to go with it.


----------



## kelmo

I've been using my black E2e for work and after hours pocket carry lately.


----------



## tacticaltony

I have the e2dl which is similar in size to the e2e I believe u said u use it for pocket carry. I tried I with my light, but It takes up my whole pocket. I bought a holster from surefire, bu it makes it too obvious that I'm carrying it. I don't have money to spare for a new light, too ba their t1a Titan cost $250.


----------



## tobrien

so what are the "must have" or must-do mods for an E2DL? I know about getting MIK to do a toothless head, but what else?


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> so what are the "must have" or must-do mods for an E2DL? I know about getting MIK to do a toothless head, but what else?



Actually, the E2DL is one of the SureFire models that works great in stock form.


----------



## WESBC

So I had my E1DL modified with an XML earlier this year from a fellow CPF member. It uses the stock driver so I get a higher output with stock runtimes running on a single CR123. It provides a floody beam using the stock TIR optic.


----------



## Ctechlite

Took some pics with some time I had today.

Backup body and switch on an executive head with a Veleno 3 mode single cell NW drop-in












PRT head on an E2D body and switch. Downboy 917 and a recently upgraded xpg emitter.












And finally, thought I'd show of an E-series tailcap I drew up.


----------



## tsl

Tubig said:


> So I had my E1DL modified with an XML earlier this year from a fellow CPF member. It uses the stock driver so I get a higher output with stock runtimes running on a single CR123. It provides a floody beam using the stock TIR optic.



Do you have any beamshots?


----------



## ico

Is there a list of all the led head that surefire released for or fits the E1E? 
Like the: KL1, KX2, E1L, E1B... Etc
That also includes the specific infos for each head module


----------



## kaichu dento

ico said:


> Is there a list of all the led head that surefire released for or fits the E1E? Like the: KL1, KX2, E1L, E1B... Etc That also includes the specific infos for each head module


I don't know if the chart you're looking for exists but all of the E-series heads will work with the E1e body as far as I know. The possible exceptions might be heads designated for 2-cell models, but I have had all the heads you mentioned and they interchange with no problem.


----------



## ico

What I want to know is more about the specs of each head module since when surefire updates a new head module, the old one goes a way.
Like the KL1, I can't seem to find any site that will provide info for that specific head module


----------



## CLBME

Hi Ico- I just picked up a KL1 on the MP and I really like it for both my E2E and E1E. This is the information that I could find in the form of a review off site:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_kl1gen2.htm

Hopefully that helps.



ico said:


> What I want to know is more about the specs of each head module since when surefire updates a new head module, the old one goes a way.
> Like the KL1, I can't seem to find any site that will provide info for that specific head module


----------



## JNewell

That was a great site. I have one of those in HA black, still marking time on an old HA BK E1e body.



CLBME said:


> Hi Ico- I just picked up a KL1 on the MP and I really like it for both my E2E and E1E. This is the information that I could find in the form of a review off site:
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_kl1gen2.htm
> 
> Hopefully that helps.


----------



## neby98

I've had a e1e for a few years and used it tons then I got the KL1 head on sale for a steal, and I just ordered a E2D off of ebay. 

I'm planning on using one or the other as a weapon light to mount to an AR, honestly I'm thinking e1 modified - or with a drop in to get 100lumens would be nice.... or use the E2D and get some crazy output with the idea in mind of using it outside. 

Anyhow, I love the e series and I wanted to share!


----------



## CLBME

Hi Neby98- I've been considering changing out the light on my AR- I've got a PolyTac on there now. Good price........ However for small form factor an E1 as you noted with an adapter/Z44 and a M31 would be nice or the VME head with the M31?



neby98 said:


> I've had a e1e for a few years and used it tons then I got the KL1 head on sale for a steal, and I just ordered a E2D off of ebay.
> 
> I'm planning on using one or the other as a weapon light to mount to an AR, honestly I'm thinking e1 modified - or with a drop in to get 100lumens would be nice.... or use the E2D and get some crazy output with the idea in mind of using it outside.
> 
> Anyhow, I love the e series and I wanted to share!


----------



## krevo

Just picked up an E1E HA and ordered a Veleno 3 mode warm tint tower at the same time. Unfortunately for my wallet, reading this thread was pretty much all it took lol.


----------



## neby98

CLBME said:


> Hi Neby98- I've been considering changing out the light on my AR- I've got a PolyTac on there now. Good price........ However for small form factor an E1 as you noted with an adapter/Z44 and a M31 would be nice or the VME head with the M31?



Yup that's what I'm looking at. Or TNVC makes a crazy bright head but it's like 140 and Idk if I wanna spend that much to make my e2d my weapon light.


----------



## neby98

krevo said:


> Just picked up an E1E HA and ordered a Veleno 3 mode warm tint tower at the same time. Unfortunately for my wallet, reading this thread was pretty much all it took lol.




Please report back on how it functions. I'm very tempted by the veleno stuff but I'm worried about how it will throw.... Please let me know how it goes!!


----------



## CLBME

I know just what you mean. I've settled on the realization it's $100 no matter which way I go. I may just go with a beaten up 6p/defender bezel for anchoring the gun on a barricade if need be and a Malkoff but that's still $100+ too. I like the slimmer E2 form but I only have one and I don't want to put it on my AR. Until I save up some more dough it's why my PolyTac is still there.................



neby98 said:


> Yup that's what I'm looking at. Or TNVC makes a crazy bright head but it's like 140 and Idk if I wanna spend that much to make my e2d my weapon light.


----------



## TMedina

The Veleno is a great module, but the shorter bezel means it doesn't have great throw. Wild spill and a definite hotspot, but not a lot of throw. It will, however, light up a room like nobody's business.

I have a single mode for a E2E.

-Trevor


----------



## YayILikePie

I'm about to receive my first Surefire E-series light, and while I'm sure the stock incan bulb will work nicely, I'm curious what simple mods I can do to get this thing working again once the stock bulb burns out. Suggestions? I've got an E2C adapter coming soon, so that opens up a world of opportunities there.


----------



## krevo

Just got my Surefire E1E-BK and Veleno 3 mode HCRI drop-in. I had some contact issues with the module. Whenever the light would move around in my pocket, it would stop working and I've have to unscrew and reseat it. They used to ship with a small piece of copper or brass tape (or so I've read) I picked some up and wrapped a thin layer around the bottom part of the module and now it sits very snug now. Works awesome on a single RCR123 cell. Has a really nice low setting. For what it's worth, Steve (or whoever the contact at Veleno was this morning, was extremely helpful)


----------



## TMedina

YayILikePie said:


> I'm about to receive my first Surefire E-series light, and while I'm sure the stock incan bulb will work nicely, I'm curious what simple mods I can do to get this thing working again once the stock bulb burns out. Suggestions? I've got an E2C adapter coming soon, so that opens up a world of opportunities there.



Without the adapter, Veleno Designs does a LED module upgrade. With the adapter, Malkoff is very popular. A custom job from Nailbender gets good reviews. After that, you can find all sorts of P60/d26 compatible drop-ins.

-Trevor


----------



## jh333233

E-series handheld isnt quite suitable for weaponlight IMO
Most adapter accepts P-sized light
You gotta remove the pocket clip(Slightly ugly to have the clip trench)
Head-in battery filling only and the drop in might fallout by accident

If you really want a E-sized weaponlight, try scoutlight


----------



## jamesmtl514

The backup makes for a good weaponlight. 





using the UE07 and M78

Also depending on the style of your firearm, the 3p can look very nice and will be very useful with a M31W installed.


----------



## krevo

The 300A scoutlight from Surefire looks exactly like the E1B shown above. What's the difference?


----------



## BIG45-70

Just ordered a E2L AA on sale for 150 Canadian. It'll sit on my nightstand next to my Preon 0. 

This will be my second E series the first being an E2E bored for 17670's running a 3.7v 50 lumens LF lamp. I love my E2E and I use it mainly when I'm BBQing at night or cooking on a campfire.

Can't wait for the E2L AA!


----------



## kelmo

I've put a black KL4 on a black E2e tube. It is the latest variant. It is a very practical pocketable light.


----------



## jh333233

Wow, first time i see a E-series mount


----------



## TMedina

Viking Tactics has two Surefire e-series lights, single mode, expressly for weapon mounts.

-Trevor


----------



## SparkLite

My L4 and E2e are both still factory spec and both fit a 17670 with room to spare... 

Just lucky I s'pose...?


I'll get a photo of them and their extended family this weekend...


----------



## Tana

Well... I bought VitalGear FB3-HA body and few days used it with E1B head, just for fun... E2L-AA clone with the sleeve... nice setup...


----------



## CarpentryHero

What after market bodies are there for the E1B? Vitalgear looks good but there's no open sales thread in the marketplace. 
What else is there?


----------



## Tana

CarpentryHero said:


> What after market bodies are there for the E1B? Vitalgear looks good but there's no open sales thread in the marketplace.
> What else is there?



None that I know of that is still in offer... FM might have had 2xAA body for E series heads in the past but can't be certain...

Lightknot said the next run will be in May, so maybe 2-3 weeks from now... worth the wait... I want to grab FB2-BK body but also another FB3-HA... Even with E2DL head on FB3 it gives very nice runtime with 2xP17500 in a nice package...


----------



## CarpentryHero

Alright, I'll wait. Thanks for the Heads up


----------



## archimedes

CarpentryHero said:


> What after market bodies are there for the E1B? Vitalgear looks good but there's no open sales thread in the marketplace.
> What else is there?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202079-2nd-Wave-Ti-McClickie-Pak-(1x123)

I think the top photo there shows an E1B on an aftermarket body ... :devil:


----------



## brucejiang

I always ask myself, why selling the E2e!!!!!


----------



## PCC

(it's the one on the right )


----------



## jh333233

SparkLite said:


> My L4 and E2e are both still factory spec and both fit a 17670 with room to spare...
> 
> Just lucky I s'pose...?
> 
> 
> I'll get a photo of them and their extended family this weekend...



Unprot 17670 should do fine, especially those strictly manufactured to its size
Prot 17670 usually wont fit


----------



## CarpentryHero

archimedes said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202079-2nd-Wave-Ti-McClickie-Pak-(1x123)
> 
> I think the top photo there shows an E1B on an aftermarket body ... :devil:



I found a Vitalgear body in the marketplace, if I had more money I'd own more McGismo's  just got the one 
Second hand mule, and love it


----------



## SparkLite

jh333233 said:


> Unprot 17670 should do fine, especially those strictly manufactured to its size
> Prot 17670 usually wont fit



All my L-ion cells are protected...


----------



## Harry999

The older versions of the E2E and L4 body fit protected 17670 cells. I should know - I had an older L4 and tracked down one of the older E2E bodies on the Marketplace to use specifically for that property.


----------



## BIG45-70

I love my E2L-AA. My only complaint is my beam is fairly ringy, enough where its noticeable with use but obviously does not hinder functionality. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## T45

PCC said:


> (it's the one on the right )




OK PCC...give up the details on that silver piece. Who made it? Are they making any more? Is this correct: the head is E-series but the tail is C-series? 

The one thing about this site that drives me crazy



is when I see a custom item that I really like only to find out it's not being made anymore. Big LEEF....wish he was still doing work.


----------



## Swedpat

BIG45-70 said:


> I love my E2L-AA. My only complaint is my beam is fairly ringy, enough where its noticeable with use but obviously does not hinder functionality. Anyone else have the same problem?



I also love my E2L AA. Yes, the beam is ringy(it's the same with my E1L). This is not nice against a white wall, but is no issue out in the field, in my opinion. I find TIR-optics very nice for outdoors use.

This will be my last post for pretty long time. I leave CPF for this season and will come back to autumn.

Regards, Patric

Post 1600


----------



## PCC

T45 said:


> OK PCC...give up the details on that silver piece. Who made it? Are they making any more? Is this correct: the head is E-series but the tail is C-series?
> 
> The one thing about this site that drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> is when I see a custom item that I really like only to find out it's not being made anymore. Big LEEF....wish he was still doing work.



Yes, E-head, C-tail. Who made it? Me! Will I make another one? Nope. Too much work. It was a royal PITA to do and I did it as a proof of concept. I'm going to make two more for a member to fit 18350s and then I'm done making this type of body. I don't like how thin it is at the transition from the E threads to the larger body section. I have an idea for a similar body that will be a lot stronger than this one that will work with KL heads.


----------



## PCC

So, here's another one-off E head (sorta) ans C tail. The body is one-piece and it eliminates the extra mounting ring as well as making the junction between the head and the body stronger.


----------



## John_Galt

archimedes said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202079-2nd-Wave-Ti-McClickie-Pak-(1x123)
> 
> I think the top photo there shows an E1B on an aftermarket body ... :devil:





In the second pic down, what is the head on the mcclicky pac at the bottom of the photo?


----------



## archimedes

John_Galt said:


> In the second pic down, what is the head on the mcclicky pac at the bottom of the photo?



Aleph 1 ???


----------



## SparkLite

Finally got my torches together for a family pic...

The black E2e and grey E1E have a Veleno 2-mode and Norcimbus 3-mode drop-in respectively. I was going to put the 3-mode in the old silver E1E but the switch seems to drain the battery when it's turned off...
The weird looking franken models are bits and peices from lumens factory and JS Burley's... 










<BR><BR><BR>


----------



## BLUE LED

SolarMan said:


> I call this one the "Black Widow"



That's a great name for your Surefire. I wish I had one.


----------



## Norcimbus

XML E-series drop-in for a fellow CPF member who was brave enough to drill out his incan E-series head to 9/32" allowing me to make a heatsink that would fit the XML. Output is pretty impressive at 2.8amps. An 8x7135 driver is shoehorned in there with custom programming to give 4 modes: the 3 stock modes plus moonlight. Host was bored by Barry for 18mm cells, which allows an IMR 18350 to be used, which can handle the 2.8amp max mode much better than an RCR123. Beam is nice with no donut, similar to xpg. Not sure about throw yet, basically a floody beam.


----------



## Tana

THAT is beautiful... I have to try that mod as well, once I get out of this desert... I'm planning doing Triple XPE upgrade to the head but that looks great as well...

Too many cool things on this forum...

Now we need Oveready or FM quality E-series 18650/18500/18350 bodies that can use regular bezels and tailcaps for all these XML and Triple-XPG mods to incan bezels...


----------



## sarahze

Good picture and thx for sharing


----------



## LGT

If anybody is interested in buying a new e2e incan. Cabela's has them for $50 bucks. Just bought one to keep in rcr form with a LF lamp.While my other will be kept as an original surefire.


----------



## Norcimbus

Thanks for the heads up that's a great deal on an E2E, best since LAPG ran out I think.


----------



## Tana

Argh... they don't ship to APO...


----------



## Lolaralph

LGT said:


> If anybody is interested in buying a new e2e incan. Cabela's has them for $50 bucks. Just bought one to keep in rcr form with a LF lamp.While my other will be kept as an original surefire.



I looked at their website, couldn't find any, where did you see them?


----------



## LGT

They were in the Camping section under flashlights, but they're now listed as sold out.


----------



## tobrien

so I was just fortunate enough to be given an e1e incandescent... but it doesn't have the lamp, it does still have the reflector though.

it's got a clicky tailcap, which model was that tail cap? Z57 or Z61 by chance?

my question is: what are my options? 

i'd like to use a drop in or conversion head (like a Veleno designs head or whatever)

any other mod/upgrade options?

edit: an AW 3.7v 16340 fits in it fine, so higher-voltage options or suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Mikeg23

There is the valeno designs drop in or you could go with VME head and Malkoff dropin.
Also lumens factory has an E series head.


----------



## tobrien

Mikeg23 said:


> There is the valeno designs drop in or you could go with VME head and Malkoff dropin.
> Also lumens factory has an E series head.


thanks! looks like i'll just have to wait it out for Veleno e-series heads to get back into production. apparently there have been delays, so i don't know when they'll be back. I wanna grab a single-mode 1000 mA neutral XP-G head for my E1E


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> thanks! looks like i'll just have to wait it out for Veleno e-series heads to get back into production. apparently there have been delays, so i don't know when they'll be back. I wanna grab a single-mode 1000 mA neutral XP-G head for my E1E



Shows as "in stock" at Lighthound right now ....

EDIT - sorry, that's for the drop-in alone, not the complete E2S


----------



## tobrien

archimedes said:


> Shows as "in stock" at Lighthound right now ....



I want a head with tir though haha


----------



## Bogie

Ok I need a Drop in /Complete Head suggestions for you E-Series guys I have a few complete E's but I bought a 2AA body that also takes 3 CR123's so I'm now looking for both a 3V setup for AA use and a 9V unit for Cr123 use I'm thinking that 2 separate unite would be the best solution for run time and output. What would you guys use the AA head can also be put on a single cell body I hope to add soon as well.


----------



## BIG45-70

My lights, and E2L-AA, bored LX2 body with KL1 head (works with low/high switch) MilkySplit LX2 E-adapable head on E2E body and a Surefire E1E with a lumens factory lamp (Veleno drop-in on the way)


----------



## Solscud007

A new game changer for you E-series fans. Firekylin makes a E1B-AA. Here is my review. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ire-Kylin-NL1-AA-aka-E1B-AA-(Yes-E-Series-AA)


----------



## kyhunter1

The rubber boot on my stock E1B switch is starting to wear thin. Where could a new one be bought, or a compatible boot?


----------



## Creezy

I have an E2E that I haven't been using for a couple of years now after the bulb burnt out, got sick of replacing bulbs. What is the cheapest way to upgrade it to LED. I have found the kx4d head for around $50 and a Veleno drop in for $56. Are there any better/cheaper options out there? Thanks


----------



## mtwarden

my guess is Surefire- I tried several different boots (hoping to get an orange one) and none worked- if you find something other than SF please post what it is


----------



## kyhunter1

There is a member in the customs and modified forums that makes triple's for the E series heads. Will cost alot more than $50. The Veleno is as good as it get's for the money. Another option is the lumens factory E heads. 



Creezy said:


> I have an E2E that I haven't been using for a couple of years now after the bulb burnt out, got sick of replacing bulbs. What is the cheapest way to upgrade it to LED. I have found the kx4d head for around $50 and a Veleno drop in for $56. Are there any better/cheaper options out there? Thanks



Will do. 



mtwarden said:


> my guess is Surefire- I tried several different boots (hoping to get an orange one) and none worked- if you find something other than SF please post what it is


----------



## Monocrom

Creezy said:


> I have an E2E that I haven't been using for a couple of years now after the bulb burnt out, got sick of replacing bulbs. What is the cheapest way to upgrade it to LED. I have found the kx4d head for around $50 and a Veleno drop in for $56. Are there any better/cheaper options out there? Thanks



Honestly? No.

Best bet would be the Veleno drop-in. Just be sure you're getting the right one. There are two different ones. One for older E-series models, and one for the current version. Plus, there's a dual-output model as well as single output models.


----------



## kelmo

At Creezy - welcome to CPF!

Good gear will cost you. LA Police Gear sells KX1 and KX2s for $105 and with the CPF8 coupon it drops the price down to $96.60. The same modules on the SF website will set you back $150! I just ordered a KX2.

Every once in a while a KL4 or KX2C will pop up on the Marketplace for under $100.

kelmo


----------



## Creezy

Is there a used market for this light? I mean would someone be interested in purchasing my light? If so how much should I ask and where do I post? It is in great condition, I have the original box and manual, but the bulb is toast. Thanks for any help


----------



## tsl

Creezy said:


> Is there a used market for this light? I mean would someone be interested in purchasing my light? If so how much should I ask and where do I post? It is in great condition, I have the original box and manual, but the bulb is toast. Thanks for any help



You could try on CPF Marketplace in the "WTS: Flashlights & Parts." You need to register separately.

If you do a Google search in the Marketplace for E2E, you can get an idea of what this light has been selling for.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?123-WTS-Flashlights-amp-Parts


----------



## Monocrom

Be sure to mention that the bulb is burned out. Still, a Veleno drop-in would be a worthwhile investment if more output and not wanting to replace burned out bulbs are the only reasons you're considering selling the E2E. Of all the lights I own (WAY too many to even count) the most pragmatic to carry around, in terms of form factor, are the E-series SureFires. Generally, it's some sort of E-series model that I tote around as my primary light on a regular basis.


----------



## LGT

Creezy said:


> Is there a used market for this light? I mean would someone be interested in purchasing my light? If so how much should I ask and where do I post? It is in great condition, I have the original box and manual, but the bulb is toast. Thanks for any help


Seeing how it's discontinued, I think it will sell in a heartbeat. If I were you, I'd buy replacement bulbs from Lumensfactory. They can be used with rcr batteries. I don't think their run time is any longer then an original SF bulb. But at least you won't use 123's for a twenty minute runtime. The E2E is one of my favorite lights. It falls into a very select catagory of lights that I will never sell, my RA 140 twisty is the other. But if you must sell, ask for $60.


----------



## Creezy

tsl said:


> You could try on CPF Marketplace in the "WTS: Flashlights & Parts." You need to register separately.
> 
> If you do a Google search in the Marketplace for E2E, you can get an idea of what this light has been selling for.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?123-WTS-Flashlights-amp-Parts



O.K. Thanks for all your help guys!!!


----------



## Creezy

LGT said:


> Seeing how it's discontinued, I think it will sell in a heartbeat. If I were you, I'd buy replacement bulbs from Lumensfactory. They can be used with rcr batteries. I don't think their run time is any longer then an original SF bulb. But at least you won't use 123's for a twenty minute runtime. The E2E is one of my favorite lights. It falls into a very select catagory of lights that I will never sell, my RA 140 twisty is the other. But if you must sell, ask for $60.



Went to Lumensfactory and saw the E Series LED Head, would this be better than the Veleno drop-in?


----------



## greatscoot

I have the Lumens Factory head. I run it on several "E" style bodies. I would get the head seperatley from the drop in and go with warm white module. I have the three mode for 1x123 and the PWM is somewhat noticable on low. I couldn't tell you if this is better than the Veleno drop in.


----------



## kelmo

I just lego'd a KL4+E2DL tube+clickie tailcap. All black.

Tomorrow I get a black KX2 which I will mate with a E2e tube and Z68.

Oh-yeah its good to E, series that is...


----------



## euroken

A handful of E-series or E-series compatible lights...Got to love the E's


----------



## greatscoot

Ken,
What is the second from left in the bottom row?


----------



## euroken

greatscoot said:


> Ken,
> What is the second from left in the bottom row?



It's VME head E1b Tailcap with Maxlite AA tube. It's a nice AA combination running on M30. 

There was a recent sale that I missed out on for these Maxlite lights...great custom lights that are no longer made.


----------



## kelmo

The KX2 upgrade rocks. I know I'm late to this party but the combination of output, runtime, and TIR optic makes this a very useful light. I've got brighter lights but not many more useful lights. 

Yeah, its good to E!


----------



## Brand X

I have about 5 1x123 "E" sized lights that I have been EDCing for several months now. Recently I built a 3P thinking "hey, nice small light". The first day I go to carry it it feels huge and has been relegated to my dog walking light. E-series are the best. Looking for my first 2x123 "E".


----------



## It01Firefox

I wouldn't call myself an addict, I'm sure I could stop at any time! 

Here are two recent photos of my E-Series and compatible lights (at least the ones I could find at the time)

Incan:






LED:


----------



## Rat

All you E-series heads 
Educate me please why isa E1E selling for $400.00+ ?
Is it the coating?

thx


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> All you E-series heads
> Educate me please why is this E1E selling for $400.00+ ?
> Is it the coating ?
> ....
> thx



Here's the discussion thread ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/339632


----------



## Nutro

I have a silly question guys. I'm looking for an E2E-SG (the silver dull chrome looking finish) and realized they were discontinued. Does anyone know if there is something with a similar finish out there?


----------



## archimedes

Nutro said:


> I have a silly question guys. I'm looking for an E2E-SG (the silver dull chrome looking finish) and realized they were discontinued. Does anyone know if there is something with a similar finish out there?



The "GM" (Gun Metal) finish was similar, but also discontinued, I believe....


----------



## PCC

Anyone interested in an 18650 E-series body?


----------



## archimedes

PCC said:


> Anyone interested in an 18650 E-series body?



Sure ...


----------



## Nutro

archimedes said:


> The "GM" (Gun Metal) finish was similar, but also discontinued, I believe....



Yeah I've found a couple but they are new prices. My search continues.


----------



## gripnSUREFIRE

I too share your love of the E-Series!! 
Got a triple XPG that I LOVE, but only HIGH. 

*Veleno 3 mode "cool white" found, cant wait to check it out. Next I may try one of the LumensFactory heads too..


----------



## gsr

You are looking for the same thing I am, which is a Veleno Designs E-series drop in LED. There are single, two mode, and three mode models for both single and two cell E-series. Availability seems to be spotty, but we can both keep looking. If anyone else has suggestions, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## cland72

I posted a WTB ad in the MP for a Veleno drop in and it took me 3 weeks before someone responded. Lighthound does have some in stock, but unfortunately it's only the cool white, single cell, single mode unit. I emailed both LightHound and Illumination Supply and both were unsure when/if they'd get any more VD drop ins.

http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=veleno


----------



## makuyo

Guys, check out the marketplace, search for S1mpl3 module..
Craig might have a few in stock for the triple and single e series module..
They are custom made by my local Malaysian flashaholic friends..


I have both S1mpl3 modules, and they are just simply awesome!!


----------



## BenChiew

Will a KL4 head from a L4 take a AW RCR123 3.7v? 
How can you differentiate the old and current KL4 head?
Thanks


----------



## kelmo

The Lux V emitter looks hexagonal and is all flood, the SSC emitter looks square and the beam has a hotspot.


----------



## BenChiew

Guess mine is the later SSC. 
I ran the head with a RCR123 and within 5 minutes, the head really heats up. Is this normal?


----------



## kelmo

Benchiew said:


> ...I ran the head with a RCR123 and within 5 minutes, the head really heats up. Is this normal?




Yes


----------



## ChrisAg

I'm not as addicted as you, but i do have an affinity toward the E series. My first "real" light was an E1L and i still have it strapped to my work bag every day. I have a diffuser on the end to help spread the light out when i'm trying to light up a closet or a dark cabinet. It is a great little light.

Great collection btw.


----------



## Bogie

I posted these in the E2L-AA thread but they fit in here as well this is a E3 body (2xAA or 3x123) by member Cubebike


----------



## BenChiew

What head is in the 3XCr123 tube?


----------



## Bogie

Top pic is a KL-4 bottom is a FM E2C with a P90.


----------



## novice

I can only hope that Cubebike can some day continue making some bodies. I have 2 of Fivemega's 3xAA E2C bodies, but it would be a kick to have both a 2xAA and 3xAA E-series body, without having to buy a SF E2LAA. I am currently running an E2DL head on a FM 2x18650 body, and it is the shizzle.


----------



## Bogie

I wanted a E2L-AA which led me in search of bodies as I have a bunch of E series parts, the 3x123 body from Cubebike with a Oveready delrin AA battery sleeve for no rattles is a great combo. I like the no pocket clip which keeps the body clean, I just hope he can get single cell bodies made in the future


----------



## BenChiew

Bogie said:


> Top pic is a KL-4 bottom is a FM E2C with a P90.



Thanks. The ssc KL4 is a real battery guzzler, running at 1.8amps on 2 primary.


----------



## BenChiew

novice said:


> I can only hope that Cubebike can some day continue making some bodies. I have 2 of Fivemega's 3xAA E2C bodies, but it would be a kick to have both a 2xAA and 3xAA E-series body, without having to buy a SF E2LAA. I am currently running an E2DL head on a FM 2x18650 body, and it is the shizzle.



Can the E2DL head take 2x18650. That would be like 8.4volts right?


----------



## novice

After the batteries' voltage drop-down under initial start-up, more like 7.4 volts, I think. The first time I saw that mentioned in a CPF thread, I did a double-take, too. Here is where I first saw it:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316788-E2DL-Battery-options Take note of post#s 10-13

Fivemega mentions that the bezel can get rather warm, so it's something to watch out for. I have only run my 2x18650 set-up (with the 'older' 120 lumens bezel) for brief bursts in the park when walking the dog, so I have not experienced heat issues yet, but I'm curious what the total runtime on high would be, bearing in mind that this is probably *not* a configuration to turn on, set down, walk away from, and check in on occasionally.


----------



## m.nadz

This thread makes me miss my E1E. It grew legs and walked off one day about 6 years ago. Guess it's time for a WTB thread.


----------



## BenChiew

Anyone seen E1e with this lettering orientation?


----------



## dbleznak

Benchiew said:


> Anyone seen E1e with this lettering orientation?



No, ...that looks intriguing , what's the background story behind it? Is it incandescent ?


----------



## BenChiew

That is from a new incan E1e in HA 3flats early model old surefire logo. The serial is A09xxx. i pulled it out from storage today and just couldn't figure what was different.


----------



## Swedpat

I really love the E-series. And that so much I recently added a E2L to my present collection. Because my E1L(stated at 45lm) has exactly the same brightness as E2L AA that would mean E2L would be dimmer than E1L. Which sounds strange. Earlier I thought E2L would be superfluous when I already have E1L, E2L AA and E2DL. *I was wrong*. 
The very first impression with E2L was that it actually was brighter than E1L and E2L AA. My lightmeter confirmed that's correct. My E2L is 30+% brighter than E1L and E2L AA(and almost half as bright as E2DL). The difference of hotspot intensity is even bigger; I measured 60+% brighter. While the total output is perceived as just a tad higher the hotpot is perceived as significantly more punchy. 
I am very pleased that the E2L came with the long clip because E2DL(why in the world?) came with the short clip. However, I changed out the clips between my C2 and E2DL so now the E2DL has a long clip.

I have earlier done tests of the regulated runtime with all of my E-series lights, and yesterday I did it with E2L as well. If it would be of interest I share my results here:

*E1L:* 90% of initial at 3 hours 30 minutes, 75% at 4 hours, after that the true decline. 
*E2L AA:* 9h 30m(L91), 3+ hours with alkalines and 5+ hours with NiMh(much depending of battery brand and model).
*E2L:* 5h 40m (Titanium Innovation)
*E2DL:* 1h 20m (Titanium Innovation)

Because I don't like the teeth of E2DL head I replaced it with a KX2C head. Consider to sell the stock E2DL head, when I will not use it any more.

*Here is my present E-Series collection:*







*While all the other of my E-lights have the new Surefire logotype the latest addition has the old:*







*Surefire brightness statements can be a bit confusing. The specs states 60lm, the package 45lm, while the true brightness is closer to 100lm.*


----------



## grayhighh

Two new drop-ins for my E2e


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## cland72

grayhighh said:


> Two new drop-ins for my E2e
> 
> http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/flashlight parts/_JWK3858_zpsbf7b6f3f.jpg



And where did you happen to score those?


----------



## justlooking

Yeah...what emitter is that?

I have a couple of Velenos, but don't remember the emitter sitting that high on the 'pedestal'.

Also, has anyone had their Veleno upgraded to an XP-G2 yet? Just wondering how much it changes things


----------



## tobrien

totally forgot we had this thread, I need an E


----------



## warubozu

Can someone tell me where I can find a LED drop-in for the E1E?


----------



## phxccw

me too...


warubozu said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find a LED drop-in for the E1E?


----------



## grayhighh

I got the drop-in from CPFMP. The LED is XP-G HCRI 3000k. Still waiting for my E2e to arrive. Sold my E1e and Veleno drop-in and i really regret it. 

I'll post a beamshot if anyone would like to see


----------



## yearnslow

I'm hoping to become addicted soon, possibly starting with a E2D LED....


----------



## thejrod

grayhighh said:


> I got the drop-in from CPFMP. The LED is XP-G HCRI 3000k. Still waiting for my E2e to arrive. Sold my E1e and Veleno drop-in and i really regret it.
> 
> I'll post a beamshot if anyone would like to see


Is someone manufacturing them now, or are they old units?

Also - CPFMP - why is there a separate forum, requiring a separate registration (and an additional 3 junk posts)? Maybe there's some history I'm missing...


----------



## aspirina750

The E series I have with me right now:







Vitalgear FB1 + E1B Head
SF E2D Runing a LF IMR-E2
SF E1L + Kuku XP-G tower
SF E2L KL1 Head ready to be moded
SF E1B + Custom 3 x XP-E

Back at Home:
FM 18350
Nitecore Extreme
Vitalgear FB2

On its way:
SF E2DL
Custom Triple 15W High CRI
LF Head with Warm Dropin
LF EO-E2R
Some assorted tailcaps and bezels...


----------



## justlooking

aspirina750:

When you receive your LF EO-E2R, I would be interested in hearing your opinion of it vs. the LF IMR-E2. I have an EO-E2R in an E2E currently, and like the 'recharge-ability' factor, but don't see a huge increase in output compared to the MN03. That said, I do find myself reaching for this light more frequently than some others. Hard to beat the incan color rendition, especially in the house.

Also, would you share your opinion of the LF Head with Warm Dropin?

Nice group, BTW. Wish I could find a black, three-flats body like that second-from-left (if I am seeing it correctly.) I'm guessing it accepts a 17670 with no modification?


----------



## aspirina750

justlooking said:


> aspirina750:
> 
> When you receive your LF EO-E2R, I would be interested in hearing your opinion of it vs. the LF IMR-E2. I have an EO-E2R in an E2E currently, and like the 'recharge-ability' factor, but don't see a huge increase in output compared to the MN03. That said, I do find myself reaching for this light more frequently than some others. Hard to beat the incan color rendition, especially in the house.
> 
> Also, would you share your opinion of the LF Head with Warm Dropin?
> 
> Nice group, BTW. Wish I could find a black, three-flats body like that second-from-left (if I am seeing it correctly.) I'm guessing it accepts a 17670 with no modification?



Should be any day now. I'll keep you posted. 
Yup, the E2D is the 3 flats one, both e2d and e2l accept 17670's. I know a dealer in Spain who has some new ones left, but they are expensive. If you need their address pm'me. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenChiew

warubozu said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find a LED drop-in for the E1E?



+1


----------



## aspirina750

I just received the LF package:

LF Black Bezel with the 3 Mode XP-G Warm White 90 CRI Dropin
EO-E2R

So far I just had a few minutes to play with them but my first impresions are mixed. The bezel uses 2 round orings for the lens and the lens is a tad small, so if you're not careful when you tighten the head the oring that contacts with the refector moves and goes into the reflector I might have to find some better orings. The finish is not bad and the color is ok.
The dropin is the Warm white one, but it's fairly weird I find it really warm even warmer than the IMR-E2 and warmer than the MN03.

The EO-E2R is very nice i't definetly brighther than the MN03.

I'll do some beam shots once the Triple XPG. 3200K 93 CRI gets here to compare them all.

Cheers


----------



## kelmo

I've been using a black E1e w/Z68 as my tooling around the house at night light.


----------



## aspirina750

Ok the family is here!






Vitalgear FB2 + LF EO-E2R
SF E1B Body + E2DL Tailcap + E2DL Head
SF E2DL Body + Custom Triple XP-G 3200K High CRI
SF E2D Body + Custom Triple XP-E
FM 18650 + LF E Series Head and 3 Mode Warm White High CRI Dropin
Vitalgear FB1 + E1B Head
SF E1L Body + Kuku XP-G Tower

Just missing the FM 18350, SF E2L and Nitecore Extreme R2 back at home

Now I just need a black E1E body and a Ha E1E Bezel...


----------



## justlooking

That LF head on the E1B is very clean looking. Other than the weird color, how is the output? Is the throw any better?


----------



## aspirina750

Brighter, nice tint and the throw might be a bit worst but much more spill. I like it, but I'm saving the E1B body for the E2DL head with a E2DL tailcap until I can find a E1E black body.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Hello Addicts!

Here is my little Collection:








on the left:

E2E with TLS Head
E2E with KX2C Head 200 Lumens
VTAC Defender
Vital Gear FB 2 with KX2C Head 120 Lumens
L4 Lumamax
E2E satin gray

on the right:

EB1 Backup
E1B Backup
E1L with TLS Kopf
E1E
Vital Gear FB1 with Teardrop LMF Head
Vital Gear FB1 mit E2D Head

Greetings from Germany
Gunter


----------



## Monocrom

Mr.Freeze said:


> Hello Addicts!
> 
> Here is my little Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the left:
> 
> E2E with TLS Head
> E2E with KX2C Head 200 Lumens
> VTAC Defender
> Vital Gear FB 2 with KX2C Head 120 Lumens
> L4 Lumamax
> E2E satin gray
> 
> on the right:
> 
> EB1 Backup
> E1B Backup
> E1L with TLS Kopf
> E1E
> Vital Gear FB1 with Teardrop LMF Head
> Vital Gear FB1 mit E2D Head
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Gunter



:welcome:

Ironically, I too have a couple of SureFire E2E models with TLS heads on them. 

Those LED TLS heads are rather underrated.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice collection.


----------



## Yourfun2

I guess I'm becoming an E addict. Yesterday I bought a new low numbered E1E for twice what I think it is worth. Not sure yet why I did that. I also have E2D 3 flat defender with VME head with nichia219. I put the defender head on a E1B along with another defender tailcap. My favorite combination so far.

I noticed going through the pics, some bodies have the word Surefire starting from the head. Seems most start from the tail. Anyone know the reason fo this?

Sure would like to know what to do with the new E1E. Hoping for some new head options.


----------



## neutralwhite

hi is there anywhere still to get a SF e2e flashlight?. maybe even bored out to fit an 18650?.

thanks.


----------



## aspirina750

It's getting harder and harder, it's easier and cheaper to buy an e2l (4th gen KL1) than a e2e, that's why I ended ordering 2 more e2ls and 2 bezels. Now if I can find my black e1e body... 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesmtl514

Yourfun2 said:


> I noticed going through the pics, some bodies have the word Surefire starting from the head. Seems most start from the tail. Anyone know the reason fo this?



All my E2D lights are read from tail to head.
E2D flat with curved lens, E2D Executive Defender and E2D LED Defender.


----------



## Monocrom

neutralwhite said:


> hi is there anywhere still to get a SF e2e flashlight?. maybe even bored out to fit an 18650?.
> 
> thanks.



Body of an E2E is too narrow to bore out for an 18650.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Body of an E2E is too narrow to bore out for an 18650.



But there were custom two piece 18650 bodies for E2E weren't there?


----------



## aspirina750

Monocrom said:


> Body of an E2E is too narrow to bore out for an 18650.



Oveready triple Es are bored for 18650 or 18350x2 no?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectronGuru

I've got bored E2 bodies sitting on a shelf but 1) SF isn't making any more, 2) these are all reserved for full triple setups, and 3) Tom isn't boring any more as a service.

Your best option is finding a stock body somewhere and asking precision works to finish it out.


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> But there were custom two piece 18650 bodies for E2E weren't there?



I've never heard of those. But tend not to judge the world by my own crappy standards.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Tranquiltty Base made two piece bodies for E series. I have two 18650 setups and one 2X18650. 

Bill



Norm said:


> But there were custom two piece 18650 bodies for E2E weren't there?


----------



## BLUE LED

Norm said:


> But there were custom two piece 18650 bodies for E2E weren't there?



I have a Leef tube for my E2E head triple XP-E2. It fits my Eagletac 18650 3100mAh cell. I use it with my Surefire Z58 tailcap.


----------



## Tana

Bullzeyebill said:


> Tranquiltty Base made two piece bodies for E series. I have two 18650 setups and one 2X18650.
> 
> Bill



There was that run of Rothandir 18650 E series bodies but made of pure aluminum and very very slippery in hand, almost IMPOSSIBLE to open up and replace drained batteries with bare hands - that adapter just get's stuck... but the concept is much better than boring E2E for example, if only done properly (like Moddoo did with titanium series)...

Fivemega also had his own limited run of aluminum E18650, E18500 and E18350; I have 18650 and 18500 versions, they are rather useful but only if possible to "lock out" by unscrewing the head a little to lose contact since that switch and rubber combo is so easy to activate by mistake in a pocket...


----------



## Tana

E series should come in sets, right ??? Single CR123 / 2xCR123... like E1B head/E2D head (with replaced teethed part)... or single LED E1E/E2E... or even Triple 219 E1E / Triple XPE E2E...


----------



## Mikeg23

Also the fivemega stainless steel and stainless steel tail stand. 

The SS TS look available still


----------



## tsl

Yourfun2 said:


> II noticed going through the pics, some bodies have the word Surefire starting from the head. Seems most start from the tail. Anyone know the reason fo this?



I had one with the word Surefire starting from the head and posted a question about it. Al (Size15) said it was because the operator doing the marking was left-handed.


----------



## jh333233

Ah god... My addiction is getting severe...
E1-HA
E2-HA
E2e-SG
LX2 Latest ver.
E2D Three flat
E2D Three curve
E2DL 200lm
E2e-HA (Sold)


----------



## BenChiew

You can also run any of the surefire e series body with the McGizmo heads.


----------



## Silgt

My e-series lego


----------



## archimedes

Norm said:


> But there were custom two piece 18650 bodies for E2E weren't there?



* Mirage_Man* also made some really nice 18650 Split-Body E-Series (Aleph-compatible) tubes :devil:


----------



## akula88

akula88 said:


> Based on my limited experience, E2e bodies were:
> *1st gen* - 3 flats (1-"Surefire", 2-"E2e...", 3-clip)
> Finish: E2e-HA, E2e-SG, E2e-CJ, E2e-BK
> 
> *2nd gen* - 2 round (1-all inscriptions, 2-clip)
> Finish: E2e-HA, E2e-SG, E2e-BK
> 
> *3rd gen* - 3 round (1-"Surefire", 2-"E2e...", 3-clip)
> Finish: E2e-HA, E2e-SG
> 
> _This was my collection of E2e 1st-gen (3-flats) bodies with some related ones_






akula88 said:


> This page is getting too dull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chandelier?_




From the height of my 'madness' way back in 2004-05, less than half survived The Purge (2005-2011). Only a few remained, and I'm rekindling in a milder form. As of today, only the KL1 (TIR) and 3-round E2e host had been added. A couple more have been ordered and undergoing mod.




_The Line-up:
KL1 Dome-Lens; E1-HA; E1e-HA; L1-HA (4-flats) (R); E2e-HA (4-flats) with KL4;  E2e-HA (3-rnd) with KL1(mod);  E2e-BK (4-flats); E2D-BK with Aleph-2; Balrog 1.5-HA with P60 host;  Aleph 1.5 Body with Aleph-1; Aleph-3 head._


----------



## erehwyrevekool

akula88 said:


> This page is getting too dull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chandelier?_


Congrats for the collection, it can be also stalactites! 
Do you know if Mini MagLite AA bezel can fit on SF KL1 Gen1 head?

:wave:


----------



## Brigadier




----------



## Solscud007

Picked up a E2L AA yesterday. 

Started legoing stuff on it. haha


----------



## Tana

Solscud007 said:


> Picked up a E2L AA yesterday.
> 
> Started legoing stuff on it. haha



Argh... I need to pick one up as well... so many cool possibilities with that body... it would be cool just to find the body as I better stay away from that KX1B head, I would mod it the very same day...


----------



## Solscud007

The head is interesting. It is like a reverse E1B head. Low then high. It works with my E1 body and my chinese E1AA body if I use a 14500.


----------



## Tana

I do have Cubebikes 2xAA but even with it I still want Surefire's E2O-AA body... it would look sweet in this setup...





Hm... I just ordered PEU Pineapple body from IlluminationSupply... apparently with some blemishness but for $30 ??? Couldn't resist... can't wait to see if it's black like it says...


----------



## grayhighh

My well-matched anodize triple E by Oveready


----------



## Solscud007

grayhighh said:


> My well-matched anodize triple E by Oveready






Who makes that flared shroud for the tailcap?


----------



## RI Chevy

Oveready


----------



## shinya

They are my all SUREFIRE-E






I received this one last week


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome: I see you joined some time ago, but this is your first post. 

Nice little collection there. Can I ask a question? Did you get that last light from Fellow Member "Tana"?


----------



## Tana

shinya said:


> They are my all SUREFIRE-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this one last week



Nice collection... very nice... That TripLED+L4 combo especially... 
Greetings for our Taiwan friends...


----------



## shinya

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome: I see you joined some time ago, but this is your first post.
> 
> Nice little collection there. Can I ask a question? Did you get that last light from Fellow Member "Tana"?




Yes,I got the L4 form Tana. Triple xpg2 R5 bezel,old school L4 body and Z57 with McClicky switch.


----------



## shinya

Tana said:


> Nice collection... very nice... That TripLED+L4 combo especially...
> Greetings for our Malaysian friends...



Thank you Tana,produce the powerful bezel mod. The triple bezel is the best of my little collection. 

I'm wait to get the other one with triple Nichia-219. 

Another thing, I'm not Malaysian. I'm Taiwanese.


----------



## RI Chevy

The "tell tale" descriptive tape on the end of the bezel gave it away!  Thanks. Tana is very organized. ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tana

shinya said:


> Thank you Tana,produce the powerful bezel mod. The triple bezel is the best of my little collection.
> 
> I'm wait to get the other one with triple Nichia-219.
> 
> Another thing, I'm not Malaysian. I'm Taiwanese.



Whooops... my DEEPEST apologies... Taiwan, yes... And to think that I was GOOD with Geography in primary/high school... sigh... again, sorry my friend...


----------



## Tana

RI Chevy said:


> The "tell tale" descriptive tape on the end of the bezel gave it away!  Thanks. Tana is very organized. ...:thumbsup:



Hahaha... something tells me that you're not a "tape/label" admirer... hehehe... You asked me about them in another thread, now I remember...


----------



## RI Chevy

Yes I did. I like it. I think it is a good idea. When I saw that light, I immediately knew it was one of yours.  It is your mantra.


----------



## Tana

RI Chevy said:


> Yes I did. I like it. I think it is a good idea. When I saw that light, I immediately knew it was one of yours.  It is your mantra.




Yeah... Milky is a bad influence...


----------



## Tana




----------



## cland72

Tana said:


> [URL]http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff392/Tana2001/E-Series%20LEGO/DSC08339x1_zps581d19b2.jpg[/URL]



You are killing me.


----------



## Tana




----------



## Mr.Freeze

updated Collection:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

my E1e powered by TNT: Triple 219 & Single XPG2


----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


> updated Collection:
> 
> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Knives&Lights/Surefire.jpg



beautiful!


----------



## 880arm

Mr.Freeze said:


> my E1e powered by TNT: Triple 219 & Single XPG2 . . .



VERY nice. All of them :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchelis

Malkoff AA body with Surefire LX2 bezel. It is about 500mAh to the XR-E on 14500 cell.


----------



## Solscud007

Playing with my new A2L.


Head on Firekylin E1B AA body with 14500






To bad this only works on high.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*AW: SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!*

I agree with you! It would be nice if changing the Mode works with a one stage Switch too. I don't know how it works, cause the LX2 Head looks similar to other 2 mode Heads. The L1 Head looks like old Aviator heads inside. What is the trick that two stage Switches are recommed or not?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: AW: SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!*



Mr.Freeze said:


> I agree with you! It would be nice if changing the Mode works with a one stage Switch too. I don't know how it works, cause the LX2 Head looks similar to other 2 mode Heads. The L1 Head looks like old Aviator heads inside. What is the trick that two stage Switches are recommed or not?





The tailcap, like the Kroma tailcap, has two sets of spring contacts for the rim of the light body. Half press causes the taller contacts to touch the rim of the threads first. There is a resistor that reduces the amount of voltage and something in the head switches on the small LEDs. In the case of a single mode Malkoff head, the lower voltage lowers the output of the light. 

When you press harder the second set of contacts touches the rim of the light and you get the full voltage.


Here is a recent addition. A black PEU pineapple body. I have two Nat HA ones. But they dont match anything.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: AW: SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!*

Malkoff AA with Aleph Mule


----------



## Tana

*Re: AW: SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!*

Few hours only on hand daily for the past 11 days... but cool pics here in this thread... You just got to love e-series... My recent custom purchase is PEU pineapple that pretty much doesn't match anything... but... it's a nice candidate for custom anodizing job or cerakote by Jeff...


----------



## FartLighter

I only have one Surefire at the moment - E2DL.

The light is amazing, and fits my needs perfectly. The only downside is the minuscule pocket clip that it came with. My next Surefire will be a M1 (NVG use), and my first was an incandescent G2, which I seem to have misplaced.

Following the M1 will be a mini light, like the wine light.

Great pictures! If I keep looking I'm bound to add more to the list.


----------



## tobrien

FartLighter said:


> I only have one Surefire at the moment - E2DL.
> 
> The light is amazing, and fits my needs perfectly. The only downside is the minuscule pocket clip that it came with. My next Surefire will be a M1 (NVG use), and my first was an incandescent G2, which I seem to have misplaced.
> 
> Following the M1 will be a mini light, like the wine light.
> 
> Great pictures! If I keep looking I'm bound to add more to the list.



your username is awesome


----------



## bigchelis

Bullzeyebill said:


> Tranquiltty Base made two piece bodies for E series. I have two 18650 setups and one 2X18650.
> 
> Bill




When I had my sphere the tail cap current and lumens dropped at least 15% when a two piece E-18650 body was used. Resistance build up I presume, none the less.


----------



## Hesh68

just picked up an E2 Executive new in the box, cannot find reference to it anywhere on line. its gloss black with a riveted (silver) pocket clip on the head, any ideas??????????????


----------



## jamesmtl514

Any ideas of what? 
It's the predecessor to the current E2E.
The fact it's black with a silver clip makes it different, i have 2 black E2s and they are black on black. Pics? Trade?


----------



## Shurefire

My E2O and my Duracoated E2E.


----------



## cland72

Just wanted to make sure you guys knew about the new Malkoff E2 head for E series lights...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice Duracoat, and thanks for the heads up Chris!


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks more like Digicam. Very nice looking finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## whill44

Darn, I just got my Z68 tailcap for my E1E, I put it on and flashed the bulb. I've been running this EO-E1R 90 lumen bulb with a IMR 16340 with great success. So I put it back to stock with the 15 lumen and primary cr123 for now. I've already put in my order to lumens factory for a replacement and some other parts. Now I just have to wait.


----------



## kelmo

cland72 said:


> Just wanted to make sure you guys knew about the new Malkoff E2 head for E series lights...



325 lumens! Dam, I had to order one...


----------



## Bogie

kelmo said:


> 325 lumens! Dam, I had to order one...



I wish it was available as a single mode


----------



## Bullzeyebill

whill44 said:


> Darn, I just got my Z68 tailcap for my E1E, I put it on and flashed the bulb. I've been running this EO-E1R 90 lumen bulb with a IMR 16340 with great success. So I put it back to stock with the 15 lumen and primary cr123 for now. I've already put in my order to lumens factory for a replacement and some other parts. Now I just have to wait.



A little background please. Did your EO-E1R flash because you installed the Z68 tailcap? An IMR does have less resistance than Li-Co's.

Bill


----------



## kelmo

Bogie said:


> I wish it was available as a single mode



There are 2 versions. The one designed for primary cells is a single mode.


----------



## whill44

Bullzeyebill said:


> A little background please. Did your EO-E1R flash because you installed the Z68 tailcap? An IMR does have less resistance than Li-Co's.
> 
> Bill



All I can say is the combination been working fine (well over a year) right up to when I changed the tail caps. I've used this quite a lot but not as my everyday edc. When I put every thing back to stock it worked like a charm. It could be just a coincidence. That is to say I'm leaving the Z68 in use with the stock bulb.


----------



## Mikeg23

Perhaps the one switch has less resistance than the other... You could try switching the internals.


----------



## whill44

Mikeg23 said:


> Perhaps the one switch has less resistance than the other... You could try switching the internals.



It would be hard to believe that these two tail caps both made by surefire would have such a difference. I'm sure running the IMR battery is pushing the EO-E1R although it shouldn't cause it to fail in my opinion. I know I didn't come up with this combo by myself, I more than likely read about it from some smart person on this forum. Perhaps in this very thread. Maybe someone else running this combo could add their experiences.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

whill44 said:


> It would be hard to believe that these two tail caps both made by surefire would have such a difference.



Use a DMM to check the resistance in the tail cap using the olms setting. It is possible for a Surefire tailcap to show more or less resistance than another Surefire tailcap.

Bill


----------



## whill44

Bullzeyebill said:


> Use a DMM to check the resistance in the tail cap using the olms setting. It is possible for a Surefire tailcap to show more or less resistance than another Surefire tailcap.
> 
> Bill



My cheap digital meter reads 3.0 to 3.1 ohms for the stock (sorry don't know the model number) tail cap. The Z68 measured 2.0 to 2.2, so much more of a difference than I would have guessed. This was getting interesting so I went and unpacked my old fluke digital meter and came up with the stock tailcap at 1.4 and Z68 down to 0.8 ohms. So maybe that's all it took to flash the lumens factory bulb.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Love those Fluke's. A tailcap, with a McClicky, will show less resistance than the Z68.

Bill


----------



## whill44

After going back and searching this thread about using IMR batteries in these E1E's I now feel I've been walking the fine edge of disaster. Had I been carrying this setup everyday I most likely would have had a failure before now.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

kelmo said:


> 325 lumens! Dam, I had to order one...



thank you, guys!

just another "must have" on my wishlist...:whoopin:


----------



## JCD

Higher res pic

Typical E2D with three rounded flats (rear left), E2o with two rounded flats (rear right), E2D with two rounded flats and domed window (front left), and E2D with three flat flats and domed window.

The E2o is my EDC light. I love the way the E2 with twisty feels in my hand.

Edit: Does anyone know where the bodies with two rounded flats fall chronologically, relative to the other two body styles pictured?

Edit 2: According to this post, the two flats version is the second generation of the "clip on the body" E2.


----------



## tobrien

JCD said:


> [IM]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2882/8967052038_c8c3b8fd41_o.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Higher res pic
> 
> Typical E2D with three rounded flats (rear left), E2o with two rounded flats (rear right), E2D with two rounded flats and domed window (front left), and E2D with three flat flats and domed window.
> 
> The E2o is my EDC light. I love the way the E2 with twisty feels in my hand.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know where the bodies with two rounded flats fall chronologically, relative to the other two body styles pictured?



nice stuff man! I can't answer your question, but does the domed lens make a huge difference in the 'experience?' like is it really focused like an aspheric or something?


----------



## JCD

tobrien said:


> nice stuff man! I can't answer your question, but does the domed lens make a huge difference in the 'experience?' like is it really focused like an aspheric or something?



Thanks!

It has little to no effect on the beam profile. According to this post, the window is domed to increase strength.


----------



## novice

JCD,
Will your E2o accept 17670 cells? Thanks!


----------



## JCD

novice said:


> JCD,
> Will your E2o accept 17670 cells? Thanks!



Yes it does. In fact, it currently houses a Lumens Factory HO-E1R 3.6 V lamp assembly powered by a 17670 cell.

(I just checked, and the other three bodies also accept 17670 cells.)


----------



## BenChiew

JCD said:


> Yes it does. In fact, it currently houses a Lumens Factory HO-E1R 3.6 V lamp assembly powered by a 17670 cell.
> 
> (I just checked, and the other three bodies also accept 17670 cells.)



I found the older e series tubes with the golden color insides usually takes a 17670. The newer ones needs to be bored, especially near to the tail end.


----------



## tobrien

JCD said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It has little to no effect on the beam profile. According to this post, the window is domed to increase strength.



oh okay. i would've assumed it'd behave like an aspheric. I guess SF engineered that effect out?


----------



## JCD

tobrien said:


> oh okay. i would've assumed it'd behave like an aspheric. I guess SF engineered that effect out?



It looks like it is still a window, not a lens. That is, its thickness is uniform. Both sides of the window share the same curvature and are essentially parallel.

That said, when I initially received the first one, I thought it was some sort of aspheric lens, also.


----------



## tobrien

JCD said:


> It looks like it is still a window, not a lens. That is, its thickness is uniform. Both sides of the window share the same curvature and are essentially parallel.
> 
> That said, when I initially received the first one, I thought it was some sort of aspheric lens, also.



ohhhh gotcha gotcha. i see now


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Knives&Lights/P1030089.jpg



Excellent pic.


----------



## 880arm

cland72 said:


> Excellent pic.



Yes. Very nice.


----------



## jog31

Posted awhile back, got some new since then.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

The EB1 in TAN looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## jog31

Thanks. Here is one more for fun.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice!


----------



## tobrien

jog31 said:


> Thanks. Here is one more for fun. [IM]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/23/ju6u8eqa.jpg[/IMG]



that looks good!


----------



## SparkLite

Just picked up these two minty bad boys for $49.00 each...

there was a whole bin full of goodies...


----------



## Eric242

Platatac had a view good deals on ebay as well. Unfortunatelly their int´l shipping rates ruined them for me. I guess they got/get rid of the older Surefire models now. 

Incredible good catch for $49 each. Now you´ll just have to send that E2D to Tana to turn into a really cool light!

Eric


----------



## Tana

Hehe... And I was thinking how I could get two E2D's for total of $100... 

Awesome catch, though... if you wanted us to be jealous - you did it !!!


----------



## cland72

SparkLite said:


> Just picked up these two minty bad boys for $49.00 each...
> 
> there was a whole bin full of goodies...
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab218/noseconds/image_zps6f180d0b.jpg



super jealous...


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## AndyF

Has anyone made a "smoothie" style bezel by shaving off the hex on an E series hex incan bezel?. If so, can you post a photo?. Thanks


----------



## 880arm

Beautiful photo Mr. Freeze, with beautiful lights.


----------



## Rat

Nice collection of E's Mr. Freeze :thumbsup:
Can you tell me what the logo is on the one in the last row on the far right ? 

cheers


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> Nice collection of E's Mr. Freeze :thumbsup:
> Can you tell me what the logo is on the one in the last row on the far right ?
> 
> cheers



Looks like Leupold ... an optics manufacturer (scopes, etc).


----------



## leon2245

Are there any 2 cell executive bodies, sf or aftermarket, that are compatible with their current led heads & tailcaps, & do not have a clip attachment point on the body (something like the e2)?

edit- Now that i'm aware of the e2 (someone please correct me if I am misunderstanding its universal compatibility with current sf stuff- you could put an e2dl or something on it & get still get high mode?), I'll probably hold out for another one of those to appear on the cpfm. Otherwise archimedes has laready since pointed out all the aftermarket options similar to these requirements in the leef thread (thank you)!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat said:


> Nice collection of E's Mr. Freeze :thumbsup:
> Can you tell me what the logo is on the one in the last row on the far right ?
> 
> cheers



archimedes is right, this is the leupold logo!


----------



## archimedes

Mr.Freeze said:


> archimedes is right, this is the leupold logo!



:twothumbs

Very nice collection, by the way....


----------



## Mr.Freeze

The real Lumamax:

KX2 with XM-L T6 and TIR in direct drive.






5 Volts and max. current draw 3.5 amps with a fresh 17670 IMR 






Measured 970 Lumens OTF at the first start in your Hand!:devil:


----------



## Tana

Just awesome pic... !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AndyF

Mr. Freeze, cool pic. It does have a superhero vibe to it. Nice light!


----------



## Eric242

Mr.Freeze said:


> Measured 970 Lumens OTF at the first start in your Hand!:devil:


So basically 970 lumens is a fistful of lumens..... 

Eric


----------



## Tana

Hey... that could be a new "who's got bigger" game... get a stopwatch and few drunken buddies... then measure who can hold it like that for longest...

Could be really interesting...


----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


> The real Lumamax:
> 
> KX2 with XM-L T6 and TIR in direct drive.
> 
> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Diverse/real_LUMAMAX_1.jpg
> 
> 5 Volts and max. current draw 3.5 amps with a fresh 17670 IMR
> 
> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Diverse/real_LUMAMAX_2.jpg
> 
> Measured 970 Lumens OTF at the first start in your Hand!:devil:



Holy chit.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Tana said:


> Hey... that could be a new "who's got bigger" game... get a stopwatch and few drunken buddies... then measure who can hold it like that for longest...
> 
> Could be really interesting...



nice idea!

i hold this light unter 10 seconds in my hand to make this pic and it was really hot. this would be an interesting challenge!:devil:


----------



## leon2245

(spamming the e thread)

Given the old e2 bodies had no clip slots or branding on the body (tailcap?), how to tell if they're authentic sf or from one of the aftermarket machinists? Especially with a body only purchase, any other unique markings, stamps, etchings, or tell-tales that might help me verify if it's one or the other? Apart from my primary desire to keep this factory sf, to a lesser extent I also don't want bored out inner diameters. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## archimedes

leon2245 said:


> (spamming the e thread)
> 
> Given the old e2 bodies had no clip slots or branding on the body (tailcap?), how to tell if they're authentic sf or from one of the aftermarket machinists? Especially with a body only purchase, any other unique markings, stamps, etchings, or tell-tales that might help me verify if it's one or the other? Apart from my primary desire to keep this factory sf, to a lesser extent I also don't want bored out inner diameters. Any insight would be appreciated.



Although *Rat *(and a few others) could probably tell you much more than I, at least some of the vintage E2 had SureFire branded markings on the tailcap. Some had a "lock-out" indicator marked on the base of the tube. Also, I am not sure when they switched the ChemCoat process, but that might also provide some clues ....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?220852-Which-Surefire-Chem-Coat-Is-Better


----------



## SparkLite

Just showing off a couple of recent purchases...


----------



## 880arm

SparkLite said:


> Just showing off a couple of recent purchases...



Wow, very nice lights.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice lights! 
I've been looking for a E1-BK for a long time.


----------



## kelmo

Mr.Freeze said:


> The real Lumamax:
> 
> KX2 with XM-L T6 and TIR in direct drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Volts and max. current draw 3.5 amps with a fresh 17670 IMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measured 970 Lumens OTF at the first start in your Hand!:devil:



You won't be Mr.Freeze for long holding that sucker!


----------



## SparkLite

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice lights!
> I've been looking for a E1-BK for a long time.




Ebay is your friend... Depending how you look at it - every time I open it up my wallet starts crying... :shakehead


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## tattoosteve99

Hiro Protagonist said:


>




Woah!


----------



## tobrien

tattoosteve99 said:


> Woah!



my thoughts exactly!

what body is that? certainly not a stock SF e-body?


----------



## tattoosteve99

tobrien said:


> my thoughts exactly!
> 
> what body is that? certainly not a stock SF e-body?



Agree. It's probably something that we can't afford or has been long discontinued lol.


----------



## hjkl

tattoosteve99 said:


> Agree. It's probably something that we can't afford or has been long discontinued lol.


Looks kinda like a Maxlite AA made by Arcmania a couple years ago but I might be wrong.


----------



## euroken

hjkl said:


> Looks kinda like a Maxlite AA made by Arcmania a couple years ago but I might be wrong.



That's correct


----------



## tobrien

hjkl said:


> Looks kinda like a Maxlite AA made by Arcmania a couple years ago but I might be wrong.





euroken said:


> That's correct


gotcha, thanks guys! so is Arcmania a user here or is that a brand?



tattoosteve99 said:


> Agree. It's probably something that we can't afford or has been long discontinued lol.



$20 says you're spot-on haha


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> gotcha, thanks guys! so is Arcmania a user here or is that a brand?



He's a disgusting con-artist who screwed quite a few CPFers out of their hard-earned money quite awhile back.

Trusted member who showed his true colors and became a scumbag.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please, no further discussion in this thread about ARC mania. See this thread for history.

Bill


----------



## Jonnor

Received my first E-series today and it is somewhat a disappointment. It's an E1L outdoorsman with the KX1B head and I love the handling of the light. However there was a huge color difference between the body and the tail cap.

Is this normal or should I ask for an exchange on guarantee?

Here is some pictures.











I know the color has nothing to say for the light performance but it makes me feel like like its a cheap china-light and not a $100+ light.

Do you guys think this is enough difference to make a warranty claim?


----------



## cland72

You could try calling, but I'm not sure they will exchange it. To them, the color matching isn't important, but if you explain that this is your first HA purchase, and you're just really unhappy, they might be willing to do something for you.


----------



## Jonnor

cland72 said:


> You could try calling, but I'm not sure they will exchange it. To them, the color matching isn't important, but if you explain that this is your first HA purchase, and you're just really unhappy, they might be willing to do something for you.



Thanks for your reply.

I have filled out a contact form so I will see what they say. 

This is however not my first HA Light, I have three other Surefires (all 6Ps), a couple of HDS and several others like 4sevens, SWM and Jetbeam. I have never seen any light with this difference in color before so I really hope they will exchange the tail cap as a minimum.

EDIT: Just realized that HA is actually a "color" of its own and not supposed to be all black - you learn something every day  I thought HA was just the process all makers used to make the color sit better on aluminum...

Just for fun, here is a beamshot comparison with my RA 85Tr. I saw in another post someone claiming the KX1B to put out around 80-100 lumens so I thought I would compare them. In my subjective (and not very good) test I find it putting out the same as the Twisty, but is is hard to tell due to the E1L being much wider and warmer. 

Excuse the poor pictures, my first ever beamshots (and made with an ipad in bed going to sleep)

Both lights have really round beams, the camera is distorting. The E1L is warmer than the RA (which I prefer), and it has a wider beam, both hot spot and spill. It has however also more artifacts in the beam.E1L




RA 85Tr



Side-by-side



(Here it looks like the E1L is has a tighter hot spot han the RA but this is due to the short distance. The E1L spreads out much more like you see in the first picture while the RA keeps the hot spot very narrow)

Anyway I think I have gotten more or less twice the lumens I paid for


----------



## Eric242

Jonnor said:


> Is this normal or should I ask for an exchange on guarantee?
> Do you guys think this is enough difference to make a warranty claim?


It´s normal (some times more some times less obvious) and does certainly not warrent a warrenty claim. Surefire doesn´t assemble their lights with parts from the same anodizing batch. That´s the sole reason. And there´s definitly a big difference between Type II and natural HA anodizing.

Eric


----------



## Monocrom

Jonnor said:


> Received my first E-series today and it is somewhat a disappointment. It's an E1L outdoorsman with the KX1B head and I love the handling of the light. However there was a huge color difference between the body and the tail cap.
> 
> Is this normal or should I ask for an exchange on guarantee?



Actually, yes. Completely normal among SureFire lights.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some E2E:


----------



## BLUE LED

I am trying to obtain a Surefire E1E


----------



## Eric242

That´s not really hard......unless you don´t want to spend that much on the light 

Eric


----------



## euroken

BLUE LED said:


> I am trying to obtain a Surefire E1E



E1E or E1e?


----------



## BLUE LED

Eric242 said:


> That´s not really hard......unless you don´t want to spend that much on the light
> 
> Eric



Please could you let me know where I might procure a Surefire E1e Executive Elite.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

It's a question of the color! Black or Natural?


----------



## BLUE LED

Mr.Freeze said:


> It's a question of the color! Black or Natural?



I would like Black, but would accept Natural.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Well, to find a black one is not easy... They are very rare!
A natural you can currently find on german e..y or take a look at cpfmp.


----------



## BLUE LED

Mr.Freeze said:


> Well, to find a black one is not easy... They are very rare!
> A natural you can currently find on german e..y or take a look at cpfmp.



I don't know what German e..y is?


----------



## archimedes

BLUE LED said:


> I don't know what German e..y is?



The dots might stand for missing letters ... like "a" or "B" ... ?


----------



## gunga

Hey guys. I want to build an Aleph 19 head for my E1L. Anyone have any pix? Which is the best colour match? The semi black or the greenish HA? I'm trying to buy from sandwich shoppe but their pix are awful and like 6 years old.


----------



## Rat

4253386]



[/QUOTE]



archimedes said:


> Looks like Leupold ... an optics manufacturer (scopes, etc).




Thanks archimedes I would love to get my hands on one of those Leupold E2e's just love it :thumbsup:


*Mr.Freeze* let me know if you are up for a trade :naughty:


----------



## BLUE LED

archimedes said:


> The dots might stand for missing letters ... like "a" or "B" ... ?



Thanks


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat said:


> *Mr.Freeze* let me know if you are up for a trade :naughty:



Maybe against a black E1e or a Teardrop...


----------



## archimedes

gunga said:


> Hey guys. I want to build an Aleph 19 head for my E1L. Anyone have any pix? Which is the best colour match? The semi black or the greenish HA? I'm trying to buy from sandwich shoppe but their pix are awful and like 6 years old.








To compare the colors, that bezel is the "natural" HA, and tailcap is BK-HA ....

On mine, the Aleph natural is fairly close, but slightly more "brownish-green" versus the "greenish-gray" of the SF.

Of course, even a single SF may contain two or three different colors of HA


----------



## gunga

Thanks for the info! I can't see the picture though.


----------



## archimedes

gunga said:


> Thanks for the info! I can't see the picture though.



I can't understand why I can see the (imgur) photo only on some computers/browsers & not others ...


----------



## gunga

I'm using tapatalk on my phone. Maybe on a regular pc...


----------



## archimedes

gunga said:


> I'm using tapatalk on my phone. Maybe on a regular pc...



Showing on Tapatalk for me :thinking:

Anyway, moved this to PM, so as not to further derail the thread


----------



## SparkLite

BLUE LED said:


> I don't know what German e..y is?



They lost the war... But don't mention it, I did once but I think I got away with it...


----------



## Lolaralph

AndyF said:


> Has anyone made a "smoothie" style bezel by shaving off the hex on an E series hex incan bezel?. If so, can you post a photo?. Thanks


I've done it, turned it off in a lathe, the natural alum. looks nice against the HA. I've never had much luck posting pics, but I'll try


----------



## Rat

Mr.Freeze said:


> Maybe against a black E1e or a Teardrop...



PM incoming


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat said:


> PM incoming



Still waiting...


----------



## MMA10mm

First post here at CPF, because I am definitely an E-series addict. I only have 3, and 2 of those were bought as back-ups (when I stumbled across a great price awhile back) in case anything happened to my beloved EDC, which is the E2L.

I spent a fair share of time comparing run-time to output levels of the various SF E-series, because the switches and bezels were secondary to me. Primary was size, output and run-time, and this E2L has exceeded my expectations. Literally use this light daily, and first set of batteries lasted almost a year!

I carry it as a back-up light on duty (issued lights are SF 8X), and I find this E2L getting used more than the 8X, due to its convenient size.

In the 3-4 years I've had this E2L, I've worn off a good 30-40% of the grey finish, but I love the "used" look. 

This site has me reeling from all I do not know, so I hope you'll put up with newb questions from me for awhile.


----------



## cland72

Welcome to CPF! You should take a picture of that E2L and post it in this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?120599-Show-your-beat-up-light


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the forum. :welcome:


----------



## tobrien

MMA10mm said:


> First post here at CPF, because I am definitely an E-series addict. I only have 3, and 2 of those were bought as back-ups (when I stumbled across a great price awhile back) in case anything happened to my beloved EDC, which is the E2L.
> 
> I spent a fair share of time comparing run-time to output levels of the various SF E-series, because the switches and bezels were secondary to me. Primary was size, output and run-time, and this E2L has exceeded my expectations. Literally use this light daily, and first set of batteries lasted almost a year!
> 
> I carry it as a back-up light on duty (issued lights are SF 8X), and I find this E2L getting used more than the 8X, due to its convenient size.
> 
> In the 3-4 years I've had this E2L, I've worn off a good 30-40% of the grey finish, but I love the "used" look.
> 
> This site has me reeling from all I do not know, so I hope you'll put up with newb questions from me for awhile.



dude we'll take anything flashlight related... posts, pictures, etc.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...just a little Update...
Larger Image here


----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/cache/vs_Knives&Lights_surefire_1013.jpg
> 
> ...just a little Update...
> Larger Image here



Holy moly - excellent collection. I'm jealous.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Thanks Chris,

i'm very proud of it and it takes some time to get them!
The horrible thing is that collecting will never have a end...


----------



## SDmtnbkr

Is there a difference between the E1e and E1E besides one being newer??


----------



## mvyrmnd

My first ever Surefire, and an E series to boot.






Well, at least some of it is


----------



## ASheep

That looks sweet! Let me guess, it's either a triple 219 or triple XP-G2 High CRI? Great intro to the E series format, the addiction never ends...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## mvyrmnd

ASheep said:


> That looks sweet! Let me guess, it's either a triple 219 or triple XP-G2 High CRI? Great intro to the E series format, the addiction never ends...
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex



You know me well 

It's 219's.

It'll eventually get a mattaus Hyperion dropin


----------



## Sofastreamer

i am pretty new to eseries addiction, as i own regular e1b silver and a single mode e1l. some modded heads are on the way, but most important parts i am looking for are single aa bodys, i could use with a stock dual mode outdoorsman head. what would be the best choice, if reliability and toughness of the light should still remain surefire standards?


----------



## SparkLite

Just sayin...


----------



## Rat

I have not taken many pic's of my E's I will take a few next time I have the camera out.

Here is one of my E1B's 110lm version.






:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice Will!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

..don't replace Batterys, take a new Flashlight...


----------



## cland72

I could kick myself for not buying every single E2E on the shelf when Cabela's had them on closeout for $50 each.


----------



## Tana

Mr.Freeze said:


> ..don't replace Batterys, take a new Flashlight...



Hey, Mr. IceCold... didn't you know that this is a nice forum and that photos with perversions and nudity is not acceptable ???


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Tana said:


> Hey, Mr. IceCold... didn't you know that this is a nice forum and that photos with perversions and nudity is not acceptable ???



Hehe...my Friend! Just the daily porn...


----------



## jayflash

To celebrate my 10th year here, I'm going to be selfish and buy something nice for my pairs of E2e's & E1e's. Is it me or is our search function still hit-or-miss? I've been absent for some time, but if you guys will pity an old soul, I'd appreciate some direction to decent drop-ins. Searching the Hyperion got no results. What's that between SparkLite's old E's? I'm seeking a voltage range of ~3 to 6 volts, and a couple of brightness levels, if possible.

Thanks for any assistance, gang.


----------



## Eric242

Well, the best thing you could do to your E-series lights is to let Tana loose on the them. Just click on the three links in his signature (see above). He offers drop ins as well as triple modifications.

Eric


----------



## AndyF

Will a LX2 replacement pocket clip work on an E2E?. Thanks.


----------



## Tana

AndyF said:


> Will a LX2 replacement pocket clip work on an E2E?. Thanks.



It works great with E2E and E2D (sorry don't have a pic of how it looks like)... but it's very usable, just like E1E with 2-way clip...

EDIT:
Maybe hard to see but that E2D has 2-way clip on it...


----------



## jamie.91

I've wanted to post in here for so long, and now as an e series noob I can, I've just won an e series Lego on eBay  yay


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. What is the host? I can see the TANA triple drop in.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. What is the host? I can see the TANA triple drop in.



Thanks, it's a Maxlite host. One of my favorite combos.


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice. I like the flutes in the sides. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

My modest collection of E-series


----------



## jamie.91

Hiro Protagonist said:


> My modest collection of E-series



Nice lights, the one on the left has what looks like a screw in tailcap shroud, I've never seen one like that before, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? It looks sweet 

Jamie


----------



## jamie.91

My first e series  
















Those are the eBay ad pics as they're better than mine haha


----------



## cland72

I have an E2E-HA on the way now. I had one, sold it, and over the last year purchased a few P/Z/C series Surefires, but I missed how the E2E was so pocket friendly. I'll have a LX2 clip waiting for it, and eventually I'll grab one of Tana's 219, dual mode SingLED drop ins for it. Really pumped!


----------



## dss_777

My one E2E is a Wine Light with VME head and Malkoff M60LF dropin. Love the form factor, not so in love with the bezel up clip. Never ceases to amaze me how small it feels in comparison to the 6P style lights.


----------



## scout24

Jamie.91- is that a Lumensfactory head on your E2? What do you think of it???


----------



## jamie.91

scout24 said:


> Jamie.91- is that a Lumensfactory head on your E2? What do you think of it???



It sure is, it's the 3mode xpg version.

I've only had it a day but I love it so far, low isn't too low to not be useable and high is just enough. I also like the fact it has memory so effectively it can be used as a single mode light.
The beam profile is good'ish with a considerable amount of throw and not to bad of a tint.
As for runtimes I'm not yet sure. I run it on a 17670 btw.

Jamie


----------



## N/Apower

I'm looking for a round 1 cell E-series light body with no flats/clip/etc. Are any still produced?


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm not sure if I've committed some sort of sin - but I HATE anodised aluminium. It scratches off and starts to look really crappy very quickly.

So I did something about it 







I'm not sure what the clip is coated with - I didn't remove it, but the coating didn't come off in the Sodium Hydroxide bath. I didn't clean the bezel ring, so there's a little bit of contrast against the bare Al.

I like it a lot - and now it won't look so bad when it gets used and abused


----------



## AndyF

I like the contrast between the clip & body. How about a few more photo's?.


----------



## mvyrmnd

As and ye shall receive!
















This light was set up as the smallest way I could think of to EDC a mattaus Hyperion dropin.


----------



## Up All Night

That does look nice. 
A smooth black Ti bezel ring should be on the menu!


----------



## Hallis

The only surefire I have is an E1W Winelight. I purchased it several years ago with a red pellican mini case and spare cells that fit in it. I think it was maybe Battery Station that offered that package?


----------



## novice

Hallis said:


> The only surefire I have is an E1W Winelight. I purchased it several years ago with a red pellican mini case and spare cells that fit in it. I think it was maybe Battery Station that offered that package?



IIRC, several years ago L.A. Police Gear was offering both the Winelight & Winelight II, tethered to the original display, for about $100, on close-out. If I had known then what I know now... As it is, I have an E1W with 3-mode HCRI Veleno drop-in, which tends to be a shelf queen.


----------



## 1pt21

*Q!Re: SureFire E-Series Addicts Unite!*

While I have plenty of e-series (they started my SF addiction) I feel that I finally have one worthy of this thread :thumbsup:

She's rocking an E1L body, VME head, the lovely Malkoff M61 (yes that's the 219 version) and an aleph 2-stage mce2s tailcap:












Can I ask you guys for a few opinions on this one, as I am not completely familiar with a couple of the parts:

- Is the M61 219 rare at all?
- How about the mce2s tailcap?
- All-in-all I'm a bit under $200 into this complete setup, does that seem reasonable or did i get ripped one?

Thanks for any input guys!!!

I'm really loving this puppy with the 2 stage tailcap, the low its REEALLLY low which I like..

May I slip in a M-series photo for a size comparison shot??? Oh well, here goes.. Please don't shun me 






Damn the tint on that 219 is like a P90 on two freshly charged 18650's.. I can post some pseudo like beamshots if you all would like..

Please feel free to give me ANY input on this setup! The only thing I dislike (not going to lie) is the bezel up pocket clip, especially with the VME head. Oh well! Still in love, it's one of those "can't put it down" lights bc it just feels so nice in the hands :thumbsup:


--Paul


----------



## SparkLite

novice said:


> IIRC, several years ago L.A. Police Gear was offering both the Winelight & Winelight II, tethered to the original display, for about $100, on close-out. If I had known then what I know now... As it is, I have an E1W with 3-mode HCRI Veleno drop-in, which tends to be a shelf queen.




The two time I have tried to order gear from those clowns, my credit card was skimmed and smashed in a matter of minutes to the tune of about 10k...

Just lucky my bank has rock solid protection against credit card fraud!


----------



## RI Chevy

The M61 219 is not really that rare. But you have a nice little setup there. Enjoy it. 

I purchased several closeout Surefire lights from LA Gear and had not troubles at all. Maybe I am lucky.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats *1pt21*, very nice lego! I'm pretty sure the most precious part of your light is the McGizmo Aleph Bald Tailcap with McE2s switch.


----------



## 1pt21

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats *1pt21*, very nice lego! I'm pretty sure the most precious part of your light is the McGizmo Aleph Bald Tailcap with McE2s switch.



Thank you! I really didn't know anything about the tailcap as it was part of the package deal when I got the host. Upon some CPF searching it seems like a pretty cool old school e-series mod.

Great, now I have to find a tailcap to replace it so when i inevitably drop this one I don't nick up such a precious item! Thanks a lot!!! haha j/k

One more pic for the heck of it:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...some Mods by TNT: Triples, Extreme and Reflector







Bezel and Shroud







SingLED


----------



## cland72

Mr.Freeze said:


> ...some Mods by TNT: Triples, Extreme and Reflector
> 
> Bezel and Shroud
> 
> 
> SingLED



Beautiful lights. Really makes me consider sending my E1B to him for a reflector upgrade...


----------



## Mr.Freeze

It worth it! Near my extreme head i have e1b with serial driver, xpg s2 and reflector and it's awsome.
UI as known but with a great throw! Great beam without donut holes and/or artefacts and more surrounding light like tir optics.


----------



## 1pt21

What's the 2-way clip on the E1e all the way to the right? Stolen from the Backup? That's just what I'm looking to do with my newest acquisition.

ALSO, is there any website that I can order those SS bezels and shrouds from? You can PM me if it's against forum rules to post the site..

Beautiful lights man :thumbsup:


Thanks for any info!!!!



Mr.Freeze said:


> ...some Mods by TNT: Triples, Extreme and Reflector


----------



## Mr.Freeze

1pt21 said:


> What's the 2-way clip on the E1e all the way to the right? Stolen from the Backup? That's just what I'm looking to do with my newest acquisition.
> 
> ALSO, is there any website that I can order those SS bezels and shrouds from? You can PM me if it's against forum rules to post the site..
> 
> Beautiful lights man :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!!



Sure, the Clip is a "backup clip". About the Bezel/Shroud search CPF for Member "Tana" or look for "TNT" starting Threads. He's the man you're looking for...


----------



## GWC3

Can't say I'm a true E series addict, but I have 2: E2L (with aleph 2 stage tailcap) and a stock outdoorsman (incan with std surefire forward clicky). And my question is what drop in LED will go into the outdoorsman? All I'm looking for is a single mode with 90 - 130 lumen (or so) output. I run 2xCR123a's (not rechargeables) and would like reasonable runtime. I'd prefer to keep the current head as I like the smaller size of this light. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Take a look here

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-for-Surefire-KX1-KX2-KX2C-E1B-E2DL-LX2-heads


----------



## Mr.Freeze

E Series Family Portrait


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice collection! !


----------



## shrike2222

My modded E1e

-> Triple Luxeon Rebel Amber color LED
-> Brass heat sink
-> KD2 2280mA(low 50mA)
-> 18mm bored body


----------



## cland72

shrike2222 said:


> My modded E1e
> 
> -> Triple Luxeon Rebel Amber color LED
> -> Brass heat sink
> -> KD2 2280mA(low 50mA)
> -> 18mm bored body



great pics!!!! why amber?


----------



## dbleznak

shrike2222 said:


> My modded E1e
> 
> -> Triple Luxeon Rebel Amber color LED
> -> Brass heat sink
> -> KD2 2280mA(low 50mA)
> -> 18mm bored body



Ok, that's just redonkulous !


----------



## archimedes

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congrats *1pt21*, very nice lego! I'm pretty sure the most precious part of your light is the McGizmo Aleph Bald Tailcap with McE2s switch.





1pt21 said:


> ....
> Great, now I have to find a tailcap to replace it so when i inevitably drop this one I don't nick up such a precious item! Thanks a lot!!! haha j/k



Yes ... the SureFire Z68 is a nice option to consider, which would allow for tailstanding.


----------



## shrike2222

Just for fun

Also I have several color led and easily changeable!



cland72 said:


> great pics!!!! why amber?


----------



## shrike2222

Thanks ^^;



dbleznak said:


> Ok, that's just redonkulous !


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow, a beauty. Nice job


----------



## dbleznak




----------



## tobrien

what difference(s) are there between the E1E and E1e (lower case)? anything besides collectors value?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Surefire Mule


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very cool! 
front end pic? Beamshot?


----------



## AndyF

What emitter did you use?. Also noticed the bezel is non hex. Did you lathe it off, or is it another type?. I like this look.


----------



## AndyF

I just saw your post in the "homemade" section with the details.


----------



## Gretsch308

Does this count?


----------



## cland72

AndyF said:


> I just saw your post in the "homemade" section with the details.



Hot linked for convenience.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ries-Mule-Accepts-McGizmo-Aleph-light-engines


----------



## tobrien

Gretsch308 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/12/03/u3usu6ez.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> of course ;)
> 
> welcome aboard!


----------



## Gretsch308

tobrien said:


> of course
> 
> welcome aboard!



Thanks!


----------



## Tana

The beauty of e-series !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

beautiful Lights!:twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

Tana said:


> The beauty of e-series !!!
> 
> [IG]http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff392/Tana2001/E-Series%20LEGO/DSC08940_zps748299bd.jpg[/IMG]


beauties indeed!


----------



## pwell

There are some serious addictions here!

I'm wondering, I have an early model E2 and E1 executive with the teardrop shaped marks in the head and would like to know what they are worth and how to sell. 

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/7253/uv2t.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img62/3762/ctsl.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img716/6444/uohy.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img826/2007/rj28.jpg

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'll take them.

This isn't a 'value my light thread' it's a show everyone what you have. The lights you have are early production. Prices have been falling on surefire lights for a little while. 

You can pm me if you want info.


----------



## cland72

Picked up this user E2D for $28 delivered: I couldn't resist. I think I'm going to just run it in stock incan form...


----------



## Monocrom

Nice find.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> Picked up this user E2D for $28 delivered: I couldn't resist. I think I'm going to just run it in stock incan form...
> 
> [IG]http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/cland72/Lights/E071BC71-F89F-4140-BD67-3365D1E9123B_zpswr8udnme.jpg[/IMG]


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? who would sell an E2D for below $50 anyways? nice find man, that's a bargain!


----------



## jamesmtl514

For that price you owe it to yourself to send it to Tana. A tripLED 219 gives it a wonderful new life. I had that done to 2 of my E2Ds


----------



## tobrien

I can't believe I just noticed this, but the E2E looks like it's just a rounded out E2D. It took me this long to see that!


----------



## cland72

jamesmtl514 said:


> For that price you owe it to yourself to send it to Tana. A tripLED 219 gives it a wonderful new life. I had that done to 2 of my E2Ds



I read Tana's TripLED thread - is it true that they only run on a single LI-ION and cannot handle 6v? I was hoping to run primaries...


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> I read Tana's TripLED thread - is it true that they only run on a single LI-ION and cannot handle 6v? I was hoping to run primaries...


I'm sure he could work something out, but I think his stuff might draw too much current to try primaries, but then again, that'd probably be at different amperage anyways since we're talking _potentially_ swapping in a 6v capable driver.

edit: whoa nelly:



> *NOTE: BUCK drivers (3.6-9.4V) and 1.5A on high available also for similar build as boost driver TripLED.*.. price is the same, $130 and includes copper PCB with perfect centering LEDs... this driver is perfect for 2 cells in series like two primary cells (CR123) or two RCR123 cells... It's safe using this setup on high until batteries are depleted... limited amount of buck drivers available so offer stands until stock is depleted... both BOOST and BUCK driver TripLEDs can be fit with XPG2 5000K, XPG2 6500K, XPE2 5000K, XPE2 6500K besides the Nichia 219 LEDs... XPG2 for max output, XPE2 for max throw and 219 for the most beautiful beam and hi-cri, whichever is most important to you...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> I'm sure he could work something out, but I think his stuff might draw too much current to try primaries, but then again, that'd probably be at different amperage anyways since we're talking _potentially_ swapping in a 6v capable driver.
> 
> edit: whoa nelly:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service



Well, don't I feel silly! Thanks tobrien!


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> Well, don't I feel silly! Thanks tobrien!



haha no worries bud!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I have one set up for IMR17670 and the other 2x primaries


----------



## dan05gt

I have got several including the E2D LED Defender (200 lumen model), but don't use it that much any more; EB1 backup (wish it had better battery life); E2L Outdoorsman (155 Lumen), my favorite as I love the runtime; and the E2D LED Defender Ultra that I got for myself and really like, but ended up giving it to my oldest daughter so she would have a reliable light. All in all, I really like the E series.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Maybe I missed it, but have there been any discussion re the E series L4, the original Lux 5 version with that beautiful wall of light. I found one at the Market Place, since I had sold two and lost one through the years. Have been using it daily with 17670's, and the output on high is the same as two CR123's, which means it has a low vf, probably below 6 volts. It seems to be doing its job better than most of my lights for close, and medium range. I like the low profile look of the L4, not really any larger than a regular E2 LED light.

Bill


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Tana said:


> The beauty of e-series !!!




Great E-series bling Tana!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

One Triple from Tana down, two to go...


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

1x123, 1xAA, 1x18650, 2xAA


----------



## Tana

Oh, forgot about this thread... have to post my "super-lego" that I finally sourced all parts needed for !!!

Will turn into TripLED T1000 mod soon - as soon as I find time for my own mod... I'm always at the end of the modding list...


----------



## Tana

Such a nice thread falling to sleep lately... hopefully the upcoming E1D LED will wake it up a little... 





E1D gen1 and gen2 devil:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Great looking lights!


----------



## kelmo

Hey Tana and James!

I just picked up another TNT module on the Marketplace. It is a single mode 2.8-6V Nichia 219 and retrofitted my 1st Surefire, and E2D with the domed lens. 

Tana, what is the runtime and output?

kelmo


----------



## Madpayas0

Here is a pic of my Cerkoted E2D in burnt bronze with a veleno LED module


----------



## Tana

kelmo said:


> Hey Tana and James!
> 
> I just picked up another TNT module on the Marketplace. It is a single mode 2.8-6V Nichia 219 and retrofitted my 1st Surefire, and E2D with the domed lens.
> 
> Tana, what is the runtime and output?
> 
> kelmo



Single modes are set to 700mA and have about 160 OTF lumens... the runtimes are 2 hours on either AW 17670 cell or two primaries (give or take few minutes)...

:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice Kelly! Great choice in a classic host. 
All the best to you and the family.


----------



## 880arm

Exactly what constitutes an addiction? :shrug:






(Larger version)​Looking forward to adding a factory E1DL to the lineup one of these days!


----------



## Mikeg23

Tana said:


> Single modes are set to 700mA and have about 160 OTF lumens... the runtimes are 2 hours on either AW 17670 cell or two primaries (give or take few minutes)...
> 
> :thumbsup:



That's good info. Did you ever do any warmer XPG runs I haven't noticed any?


----------



## Mikeg23

Madpayas0 said:


> Here is a pic of my Cerkoted E2D in burnt bronze with a veleno LED module



That's pretty cool!


----------



## jamesmtl514

The cetakote and 880s collection..wow.

I really like the tan products, maybe a EB2tan in the future : wishing:


----------



## tobrien

I am getting an E2E from a flashlight Facebook group for a cool $50. Its fate? It'll be sent to Tana for the XP-E2 triple of course!

Looks like I'll be an E-series addict soon


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool! You have been on a roll lately! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> Exactly what constitutes an addiction? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Larger version)​Looking forward to adding a factory E1DL to the lineup one of these days!



By CPF standards.... You've still got a long way to go.


----------



## 880arm

Monocrom said:


> By CPF standards.... You've still got a long way to go.



That's a relief 

When I dug them out for the photograph I had more than I expected . . . I was beginning to worry!


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> Cool! You have been on a roll lately! :thumbsup:



thanks man, I've slimmed down the collection significantly though haha


----------



## Tana

Mikeg23 said:


> That's good info. Did you ever do any warmer XPG runs I haven't noticed any?



Sorry about the delay, I was stuck away from home...

So far I couldn't figure out where I could get hi-cri XPG2's but I'm sure the beam would be nice so if I figure out where to get them, that's definitely applicable to any mod (SingLED, TripLED, Reflector)...


----------



## Mikeg23

Good deal wouldn't even have to be HCRI just something in the neutral to warm area.


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> Cool! You have been on a roll lately! :thumbsup:



and here she is! this thing packs a punch with the stock beam. It's only what? 60 lumens? Seems like 100+ to me. Scored my first E-light for just $50:


----------



## TMedina

Nice! Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## cland72

Congrats man. I find myself reaching for an E series light when I need something more than my Mini123 but can't easily carry a 6P sized light. Get a two way LX2 clip and you'll be really happy.


----------



## tobrien

TMedina said:


> Nice! Welcome to the addiction.





cland72 said:


> Congrats man. I find myself reaching for an E series light when I need something more than my Mini123 but can't easily carry a 6P sized light. Get a two way LX2 clip and you'll be really happy.



thank you both!

@cland, I never thought about that (adding the LX2 clip), good idea


----------



## Mikeg23

The one on my AR currently has an M61N and the other VME head has a M61HCRI that is usually on the worn E2e.
That old E2e is my favorite
Just got the KL4 with warm XML I think.
I had an M30 on the L2 body with eneloops not sure what to put on there now.


----------



## tobrien

can anyone say what options there are for aftermarket E-series bodies? So far I only know of FiveMega and Vital Gear. 

I'm asking because, if I ever want some real long runtime for the upcoming Tana triple E-mod I'm gonna get and am away from recharging, I could have the _option_ of running an 18650


----------



## Redhat703

tobrien said:


> can anyone say what options there are for aftermarket E-series bodies? So far I only know of FiveMega and Vital Gear.
> 
> I'm asking because, if I ever want some real long runtime for the upcoming Tana triple E-mod I'm gonna get and am away from recharging, I could have the _option_ of running an 18650


McGizmo and Malkoff MDC bodies. There are few more..


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> can anyone say what options there are for aftermarket E-series bodies? So far I only know of FiveMega and Vital Gear.
> 
> I'm asking because, if I ever want some real long runtime for the upcoming Tana triple E-mod I'm gonna get and am away from recharging, I could have the _option_ of running an 18650



Lots of choices ... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1-Why-not-more-E-series-18650-or-18500-bodies


----------



## Eric242

Redhat703 said:


> McGizmo


McGizmo 18650 & e-series? I thought the only 18650 lights he made so far are the Aqua-/TerraRam/-Mule.
Which one do you refer to?

Eric


----------



## Redhat703

tobrien said:


> can anyone say what options there are for aftermarket E-series bodies? So far I only know of FiveMega and Vital Gear.





Eric242 said:


> McGizmo 18650 & e-series? I thought the only 18650 lights he made so far are the Aqua-/TerraRam/-Mule.
> Which one do you refer to?
> 
> Eric


I thought I was answering the first question


----------



## Eric242

Ah ok, I thought I missed some McGimzos


----------



## Dave D

My son is an Electronics Technician in the military and he's just got his first promotion so I built this for him.







E Series body with Malkoff Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head and SF Z68 Tailcap.

I packaged it up with a KeepPower 16650 2000mah battery with an Xtar MCI Charger and some spare SF CR123's.

I chose the Malkoff head as it can be used with the rechargeable or 2 x CR123's, it has three output levels and is neutral so it won't cause any confusion when looking at the different colour electrical components, I fitted the Z68 switch so it won't get switched on by accident and it can tail stand.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some of the next generation:


----------



## cland72

Dave D said:


> My son is an Electronics Technician in the military and he's just got his first promotion so I built this for him.
> 
> http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/2dmodels/SurefireEMalkoff_zps49486d22.jpg
> 
> E Series body with Malkoff Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head and SF Z68 Tailcap.
> 
> I packaged it up with a KeepPower 16650 2000mah battery with an Xtar MCI Charger and some spare SF CR123's.
> 
> I chose the Malkoff head as it can be used with the rechargeable or 2 x CR123's, it has three output levels and is neutral so it won't cause any confusion when looking at the different colour electrical components, I fitted the Z68 switch so it won't get switched on by accident and it can tail stand.



That's nice! I have a Malkoff E2 (single mode, cool tint) on a E2E-HA body as my nightstand light. I'm sure your son will love your build.


----------



## Eric242

Mr.Freeze said:


> some of the next generation:


The E1D already Gunter, nice :thumbsup: How is the beam compared to the EB1?

Cheers
Eric


----------



## Redhat703

Dave D said:


> My son is an Electronics Technician in the military and he's just got his first promotion so I built this for him.
> 
> E Series body with Malkoff Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head and SF Z68 Tailcap.
> 
> I packaged it up with a KeepPower 16650 2000mah battery with an Xtar MCI Charger and some spare SF CR123's.
> 
> I chose the Malkoff head as it can be used with the rechargeable or 2 x CR123's, it has three output levels and is neutral so it won't cause any confusion when looking at the different colour electrical components, I fitted the Z68 switch so it won't get switched on by accident and it can tail stand.


I built the same config based on a SF E2D with the 2-way clip and AW17670. I love it


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Eric242 said:


> The E1D already Gunter, nice :thumbsup: How is the beam compared to the EB1?
> 
> Cheers
> Eric



hi eric!

the spot is a little bigger with more spill. very bright and awsome throw!
i like it more than my eb1 cause of better regulation and my e1dl has a pure white tint. 

we should find some time to visit each other...


----------



## kmart356

Is "polished raw" the new black? :twothumbs

Teardrop powered by TNT SingLED...E1 powered by Kuku. M I K tailcap mods


----------



## Tana

Surefire E1T





Plan is to find parts to build the same one but with XPE2 @ 1.4 Amps for twice the throw (around 14k lux)... and blue label, of course...


----------



## Eric242

Nice light Tana....and with the best looking e-series tailcap around (in my opinion). E1T...T=Tana  ?

Eric


----------



## Tana

Eric242 said:


> Nice light Tana....and with the best looking e-series tailcap around (in my opinion). E1T...T=Tana  ?
> 
> Eric



Well... E1T can stand for Tana, sure... or Turbo...





I agree with you, McTC rocks... thanks for the hint few months ago...


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice setup Tana!


----------



## tobrien

Tana said:


> Surefire E1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to find parts to build the same one but with XPE2 @ 1.4 Amps for twice the throw (around 14k lux)... and blue label, of course...



that looks awesome


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Dressed up the triple from Tana


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Dressed up with some Ti to celebrate the 4th of July!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Tana

Just for the record... today IS my B-day... 

Coincidence but a good one...


----------



## RI Chevy

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Happy b day to one of the most dedicated E series addicts!


----------



## Monocrom

Hey, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tana

Thanks guys... :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertMM

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Dressed up the triple from Tana



Wow, I've never drooled at an E1e before. With a two way clip I think that would be a dream E1e build for me.

Happy Birthday to Tana!


----------



## SparkLite

Tana said:


> Just for the record... today IS my B-day...
> 
> Coincidence but a good one...




Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

some oldies...


----------



## 46Alpha

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Dressed up the triple from Tana



That is killer. One day I'll get Tana on a triple for me. It's on the list


----------



## 46Alpha




----------



## cland72

Nice pic! I love black HA, so glad SF came out w/ the E1D!


----------



## 46Alpha

Anyone use the Vital Gear E series bodies? Are they any good? I was able to get a few off of FleaBay for short money.


----------



## gunga

Yes, the switches have an "interesting" feel, but they are good value bodies.


----------



## archimedes

46Alpha said:


> Anyone use the Vital Gear E series bodies? Are they any good?....



If you have the older "leaf spring" ( "butterfly" ) switches, you might want to upgrade to "coil spring" type switches ... or at least get those parts for backup


----------



## SparkLite

46Alpha said:


> Anyone use the Vital Gear E series bodies? Are they any good? I was able to get a few off of FleaBay for short money.



The switches are a bit squishy and have an almost imperceptible click but the bodies are awesome, I have all three sizes and won't be parting with them... Ever! Unless I lose one... But then I will probably spend months scouring the realm, until I find it again...


----------



## Str8stroke

Yup, I have a few and use them all. I even have some of their adapters. All of their gear seems to work well. If u search around, you can find some old 3 volt heads cheap. I found a KL1 old Square beam for $23 and put it on this body. Makes a great car back up light. Or one you give to the kids. I also added 26 inches of braided para cord to the clip and some harbor freight Nitrile orings to the body fill the gap where the clip is. This "helps" the clip grip and hold properly. The cord also gives you the ability make the lanyard into a necklace. Ya dig? 
The 3 volt heads work well with the AA body too. Look for the lower lumen heads. Like a outdoorsman. That way they don't zap your Eneloops as quick. 



46Alpha said:


> Anyone use the Vital Gear E series bodies? Are they any good? I was able to get a few off of FleaBay for short money.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I had to go shopping at the weekend with my wife to help find her some shoes. Whilst wandering the back streets I spotted a hardware store and said I would catch my wife up. To my delight I found a new HA E1e to add to my collection. The shop also had a very early L1 and a 4 flats A2 so I'm going to have to go back! (Ps - my wife found some shoes).


----------



## tobrien

Lucky Jim said:


> I had to go shopping at the weekend with my wife to help find her some shoes. Whilst wandering the back streets I spotted a hardware store and said I would catch my wife up. To my delight I found a new HA E1e to add to my collection. The shop also had a very early L1 and a 4 flats A2 so I'm going to have to go back! (Ps - my wife found some shoes).



man that's a nice find! did you get a good price on that E1e?


----------



## Lucky Jim

It wasn't a bad price - around $120 (equivalent in £) but I had to have it!


----------



## TMedina

That's an excellent price, considering they've been discontinued.

For flashlight hunters, that's the best, un-tapped market: finding local stores that still have duty, 1st gen flashlights on their shelves because nobody has seen fit to change out the stock.


----------



## tobrien

Lucky Jim said:


> It wasn't a bad price - around $120 (equivalent in £) but I had to have it!


that's a solid price! it looks mint, too, am I right?


TMedina said:


> That's an excellent price, considering they've been discontinued.
> 
> For flashlight hunters, that's the best, un-tapped market: finding local stores that still have duty, 1st gen flashlights on their shelves because nobody has seen fit to change out the stock.


i agree!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Thanks guys. It is mint and came with the box (although the box is a little faded). I shall be going back to check out the rest of their old stock which looks promising ...


----------



## tobrien

Lucky Jim said:


> Thanks guys. It is mint and came with the box (although the box is a little faded). I shall be going back to check out the rest of their old stock which looks promising ...


your username is true huh? 

let us know what you find if you can. I'm just wondering strictly out of curiosity. Ask if they have a Z3!


----------



## TMedina

Although if they did, it would be worth the exchange rate and international shipping to get it.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's most of my E series lights. I sold off a few and this is what's left


----------



## Illum

Vital Gear doesn't count :nana:


----------



## Nicrod

Illum said:


> Vital Gear doesn't count :nana:


----------



## Lucky Jim

OK - here's the update following my recent E1e HA purchase ... (these are not all e-series lights - but this is to close out the earlier requests - so bear with me).

The store has some interesting older pieces as follows: A2 4 flats (which I have just purchased!), L1 4th gen (I think - 4 flats body, domed lens), 9P, Kroma (non-mil), L7, M3, E2D - and a bunch of more recent but still discontinued items such as (old) E2L.

I could feel my debit card straining to get out of my wallet but I fear that it could have ended in divorce proceedings - so I left with the A2 only.

Regards to all. Lucky Jim


----------



## SparkLite

Lucky Jim said:


> OK - here's the update following my recent E1e HA purchase ... (these are not all e-series lights - but this is to close out the earlier requests - so bear with me).
> 
> The store has some interesting older pieces as follows: A2 4 flats (which I have just purchased!), L1 4th gen (I think - 4 flats body, domed lens), 9P, Kroma (non-mil), L7, M3, E2D - and a bunch of more recent but still discontinued items such as (old) E2L.
> 
> I could feel my debit card straining to get out of my wallet but I fear that it could have ended in divorce proceedings - so I left with the A2 only.
> 
> Regards to all. Lucky Jim






I can't see the pics...

PICS OR BAN!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Here's the A2. I may switch the blue LEDs for red or white versions which I have in some other A2s (thanks to Calipsoii). I didn't get any pictures of the rest of the stock in the store I'm afraid but I will do so when I am next passing by if there is popular demand ...


----------



## cland72

Beautiful light LuckyJim - and a 4 flats version no less! Makes me want to snap up an A2 myself...


----------



## tobrien

yeah that's such an awesome photo


----------



## Double Barrel

tobrien said:


> yeah that's such an awesome photo



Yes sir! I love it! 4 Flats is my favorite flavor. Would like to have one in Blue. Very sharp and great find, Jim. Congrats Buddy, 
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SparkLite

Nice score mate, I picked up an Aviator with White LEDs for $50 AUD not long ago, should have bought the whole box full but was moping about the lack of colours....


----------



## cland72

I'm going to shamefully admit that I was contemplating selling my E2E-HA because it doesn't get much pocket time. However, after picking it up and playing with it a little, I decided not to list it for sale. I've upgraded it with a SingLED Tana 219 (and have a XPG2 as well), but I also enjoy it just as much with a MN02 LA. It's amazing when you think about it - the MN02 still throws pretty well for it being a 20 year old design, especially when you consider how small the light is.

Anyway, just thought I'd opine on an old school light for which I still have a lot of respect. I think I'll take it with me when I go camping next weekend and use the MN02 as a sort of incandescent tribute.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> I'm going to shamefully admit that I was contemplating selling my E2E-HA because it doesn't get much pocket time. However, after picking it up and playing with it a little, I decided not to list it for sale. I've upgraded it with a SingLED Tana 219 (and have a XPG2 as well), but I also enjoy it just as much with a MN02 LA. It's amazing when you think about it - the MN02 still throws pretty well for it being a 20 year old design, especially when you consider how small the light is.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd opine on an old school light for which I still have a lot of respect. I think I'll take it with me when I go camping next weekend and use the MN02 as a sort of incandescent tribute.



good choice on not selling. I think I have an MN02 as well, maybe an MN03? regardless, theyre still pretty awesome imo


----------



## jamesmtl514

I carried my E2E with E01R and 1X17650 this weekend up north.
90lm of throw. It was fun to play with. Also carried the warm MTG2 Wildcat for a wall of light.


----------



## tobrien

jamesmtl514 said:


> I carried my E2E with E01R and 1X17650 this weekend up north.
> 90lm of throw. It was fun to play with. Also carried the warm MTG2 Wildcat for a wall of light.



E01R? Is that a Fenix?


----------



## cland72

Lumens Factory EO-E1R incandescent bulb :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> Lumens Factory EO-E1R incandescent bulb :thumbsup:



ah thank you!


----------



## Andrew LB

Here is my Surefire E2D LED Defender. I've had it since they first made the change to LED, with the serial number being A03522. Recently I've gotten kind of fed up with replacing batteries, so I decided to bore out the inside so it would fit the much higher capacity 18650 battery. Everything went smoothly until I was done with the mod and i dropped the SOB, breaking off part of the threads for the head making the flashlight inoperable. I fixed it for now by adding a leaf-spring inside the head to make contact with the body.

Is there any high power LED I can swap in such as an XM-L or XM-L2? I have no problem disassembling the head, soldering connections, or even reflowing. I just need more output!! Thanks


----------



## recDNA

My NIP E1E-BK


----------



## pineapple

I'm thinking about buying an older E1L or E2L Outdoorsman. Does anyone know if the newer 2-way clips will fit on these older models? I'm not sure about pocket carrying in a bezel up position, so I'd like the option to carry bezel down. Thanks for any help on this!


----------



## cland72

pineapple said:


> I'm thinking about buying an older E1L or E2L Outdoorsman. Does anyone know if the newer 2-way clips will fit on these older models? I'm not sure about pocket carrying in a bezel up position, so I'd like the option to carry bezel down. Thanks for any help on this!



Yes, the newer clips will definitely fit on the older E series.


----------



## pineapple

cland72 said:


> Yes, the newer clips will definitely fit on the older E series.



:thanks:


----------



## AutoTech

Lucky Jim said:


> OK - here's the update following my recent E1e HA purchase ... (these are not all e-series lights - but this is to close out the earlier requests - so bear with me).
> 
> The store has some interesting older pieces as follows: A2 4 flats (which I have just purchased!), L1 4th gen (I think - 4 flats body, domed lens), 9P, Kroma (non-mil), L7, M3, E2D - and a bunch of more recent but still discontinued items such as (old) E2L.
> 
> I could feel my debit card straining to get out of my wallet but I fear that it could have ended in divorce proceedings - so I left with the A2 only.
> 
> Regards to all. Lucky Jim



I was thinking you got lucky, then I saw you're in the UK! How the heck did you find a shop selling sure fire lights on the street! Think I've been in a gun shop that ha some newer Surefire lights in, but never seen them in a hardware store.

The E1E is one of those lights that is so visually appealing to me, I really wanted one a couple of years back but couldn't find an led insert an I hate the look of the LED version Surefire made more recently.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Hello fellow Brit (and Man of Kent!). I have found a few shops in London over the years selling Surefire lights - and generally old stock - so some good hunting ... but not especially low prices. If you want a LED drop-in, Tana is your best bet at the moment. I have got a few of his e-series modules. PM me if you want some further info on any of this.


----------



## Andrew LB

So who here has upgraded the Emitter in their E-Series? I've bored out my E2D LED Defender to use 18650 batteries, and this evening I took the head apart to see what i'm dealing with. Can I just swap the emitter board with a 16mm Cree XM-L T6 or an XM-L2 and retain the surefire driver board? Or does the driver board have to be upgraded? It's hard to find much info on what to use because the vast majority of threads deal with the original incandescent version. If it matters, my E2D LED Defender is an early version SN#: A03522. I'm currently using 18650 AW IMR cells as well. I'd like to keep the color temp close to what surefire uses and the same goes for their reflectors. 

here's a pic of the dismantled head.






edit: While I'm new to modding flashlights, i have a lot of experience working on electronics.


----------



## Tana

Yes and yes... Those drivers are actually awesome if you're not into trying to make a "hot-rod" - good regulation, two good modes and UI... simple 16mm XML2 will do the job properly - and create wider but more powerful hotspot (about 350 OTF lumens)... it don't even have to be copper PCB as the drive currents are rather low for XML2 (1 amp compared to 3 amp recommended max by CREE)...

As far as color of the light... majority of people here appreciate neutral white, between 4000K and 5000K... the LEDs that Surefire used over the years fluctuated from series to series, some got closer to 5000K and some were above 6000K in cool white area... I'd always recommend neutral white over cool white light for EDC, especially in this package you're making...

Good luck... looking forward to see you do more modding in the future after this one...


----------



## Baten

I just picked up original E2E HA for $60 and it matches my E1E. Love these lights.


----------



## Andrew LB

Thank you for all the info. 



Tana said:


> Yes and yes... Those drivers are actually awesome if you're not into trying to make a "hot-rod" - good regulation, two good modes and UI... simple 16mm XML2 will do the job properly - and create wider but more powerful hotspot (about 350 OTF lumens)... it don't even have to be copper PCB as the drive currents are rather low for XML2 (1 amp compared to 3 amp recommended max by CREE)...



It is my understanding the XM-L2 has about 20% more output and is also more efficient, so I'll be going that route. While I'm ordering parts, I might as well buy a couple LED's in case I don't like the color or if I kill one for whatever reason. Reflowing surface mount components like LED's is super simple so I'll only get a single copper board.

As for the light output... I'd actually like to get more out of it, but since that's all the Surefire driver can output i'm going to also order a driver board just in case I'm unhappy with the lumens. That's why I want to go with a copper board as well. If I end up using a different driver, I'll probably go "Frankenstein" and do some "material removal" and hollow out the threaded center section, and press in a copper slug for a new divider/heatsink because i have some incredible thermal interface material called "Cool laboratories Ultra Liquid Metal" that is FAR better at conducting heat than Arctic Silver or other such products. The only problem with it is it CANNOT be used on Aluminum. It eats it like crazy.

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/

I actually use the stuff for custom workstations/gaming computers I build for clients because Intel's current Haswell processors actually have a gap between the processor heat spreader and the core itself. So I pop off the heat spreader (search for "haswell delid hammer vise" on youtube), shave down the lip so it sits lower and makes actual contact with the CPU core, then I lap the face of the heat spreader, apply this Liquid metal to the core itself before reinstalling the heat spreader, then apply it again to the lapped face of the heat spreader, then install it with a quality heatsink. Without any mods, but a quality heatsink my Haswell i5-4670K @ 4.4ghz was running 92'c under 100% load. After modding the heat spreader and using this liquid metal, it never gets above 60'c.



> As far as color of the light... majority of people here appreciate neutral white, between 4000K and 5000K... the LEDs that Surefire used over the years fluctuated from series to series, some got closer to 5000K and some were above 6000K in cool white area... I'd always recommend neutral white over cool white light for EDC, especially in this package you're making...



I'm going to grab a 5000k, 4000k, and 6000k to see what I like. From my experience with HID lighting, the color temperature which provided the most light and visibility at night tended to be around 5000k using a standard 35w ballast while the 6000k looked too blue overall. But when running the same color temp with a 55w ballast, the 6000k bulbs were the clear winner in visibility. Perhaps these LED's will have similar results when switching between the surefire driver and the aftermarket one. I guess i'll know in a few days.

I'll test them out on a copper heatsink I've got that i can drill and tap so I don't risk killing the LED. It will also allow me to test the non-surefire driver to see if it's more to my liking. Especially since once I remove part of the flashlights center section, there's no going back. 



> Good luck... looking forward to see you do more modding in the future after this one...



I'll definitely take some photos comparing the stock LED and the different color temp CREE XM-L2 LEDs, on both the stock driver and aftermarket. I'm sure it will help others in their decision making.

One of the problems i've noticed with a lot of comparisons is the use of cell phone cameras and point and shoot cameras because they don't have the ability to completely lock settings for white-balance, ISO, auto-exposure, f-stop, etc... which causes those cameras software to make adjustments to variables which then throw off what the difference really looks like. I recently got a killer deal on a Canon 7D since the 7D mkII is about to be released, so I'll put it to good use. I wish Canon would make a high end camera without the stupid video camera crap. If i want to do video, i'll buy a go-pro.


----------



## uhsodium

Just randomly putting parts together and I think someone should make these adapters:devil:


----------



## Tana




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## recDNA

Would an eb1 head fit on a e1e body and work with e1e switch?


----------



## Tana

recDNA said:


> Would an eb1 head fit on a e1e body and work with e1e switch?



Yes...


----------



## recDNA

Thanks


----------



## Andrew LB

Well... my parts finally arrived from China. I made the mistake of ordering them on Amazon without checking the seller location and it took a friggin month.

I made a little test-bed out of a new stock Intel cooler and here are a couple shots I took.








I immediately tested out my E2D LED Defender with just the Cree XM-L2 installed and the results were... meh. So plan B has begun! This involves replacing the Surefire driver board with one that has double the output along with adding copper to keep things cool. I decided the best path of action would be to gut the center threaded section of the divider and machine a piece of copper that will have an extremely tight fit which will have the LED mounted to it as well as the new driver board which is substantially smaller than the Surefire one. I'm going to use a trick I learned as a gunsmith for fitting non-threaded barrels by heating the crap out of the dual threaded section to make the metal expand while freezing the copper insert with liquid nitrogen so it contracts. If properly done, the fit will be extremely tight and will transfer heat very well.

Here is the copper insert so far. It needs to be cut down a bit and requires a bit of additional shaping. On the inside I made a small lip for the 16mm LED driver to sit because I plan on soldering the outer edge of the PCB into the copper insert so it's got perfect grounding to the whole setup.





More pics soon.


----------



## Andrew LB

Well... it works! And WOW is this thing bright! I haven't run it for any extended period of time to check out the heat buildup but the difference between the low power Surefire driver and this 2.2A driver is insane. Here is a photo taken down the side of my house. I think I need to adjust the distance of the LED from the TIR a bit to get a tighter beam which i'll play around with tomorrow. The battery I have in it is an AW 18650 IMR2000mAh.

To give a bit of perspective, that fence down at the end is 8-1/2 ft high. and is about 50ft away.


----------



## recDNA

I bought a brand new E2E-HA today. I was mad I had to cut open the plastic clamshell to take it out. Ruined resale value but looks like a keeper anyway. Seems to throw better than the last one I had. Must be fresher batteries or something. I will never understand why sf stopped making e2e\e1e flashlights. They must have been profitable and the new e series are all huge.


----------



## scout24

+1... Huge. Green on low. (Led) Needlessly complicated compared to the old ones. Bring back the killer knurling, please. If it ain't broke...  Maybe I'm just an olde phart...


----------



## cland72

scout24 said:


> +1... Huge. Green on low. (Led) Needlessly complicated compared to the old ones. Bring back the killer knurling, please. If it ain't broke...  Maybe I'm just an olde phart...



I'm with you. I think the knurling is what I miss most on the new lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I just purchased one of those SF's with a slick surface. Have not got it yet, but when I do I will make sure that it does not become one my emergency lights, Most of my lights have good nonslick surfaces, and one of these I will deploy when SHTF.

Bill


----------



## Tana

They did a pretty good job on E1D LED, imho... return to beautiful E1 black HA knurled body, beautiful LED selection and rather good performance...

Seems like they really put some thought into it...


----------



## tobrien

do we know or can we theorize what the reason for reduced knurling may have been on SF's part? Maybe it costs less so far as machining parts? I'm thinking maybe it causes more wear and tear on the lathe/CNC/whatever parts if they have to create deeper knurling perhaps


----------



## ForrestChump

EDL1 - LOVE 

Getting more, shipping to MIK soon.


----------



## cland72

I used my E1B this weekend on a hunting/camping trip, and it worked great! That 110 lumens really punches through the darkness out in the country. We didn't have any moonlight so it was DARK out there.

As a bonus, I snagged an almost mint E1E-BK late last week on eBay, and it was waiting for me in the mailbox when I got home yesterday afternoon. I regretted selling my first/only E1E-HA back in 2009, so I'm glad to have another light like it back in my arsenal.


----------



## rockhound42

uhsodium said:


> Just randomly putting parts together and I think someone should make these adapters:devil:



Was this just a straight head swap or more invovled modding? if it's easy might be a cheap body option to use with an E-series LF head.


----------



## Str8stroke

cland72, I was watching that one ebay. Funny you snagged it. 

I was able to pick up a New W/O box E2E Executive Elite from the bay last Friday. It is in super excellent condition. Strange part is I snagged it BIN on Friday night, it was in my mail box Monday! Impressive and by far the quickest Ebay shipping I have ever experienced! lol 

By far one of my favorite forum factors of the SF "originals". Nothing feels better in my hands than these. So, now I am debating between Tana single led drop in or the Tana Triple. Decisions decisions.


----------



## cland72

Str8stroke said:


> cland72, I was watching that one ebay. Funny you snagged it.
> 
> I was able to pick up a New W/O box E2E Executive Elite from the bay last Friday. It is in super excellent condition. Strange part is I snagged it BIN on Friday night, it was in my mail box Monday! Impressive and by far the quickest Ebay shipping I have ever experienced! lol
> 
> By far one of my favorite forum factors of the SF "originals". Nothing feels better in my hands than these. So, now I am debating between Tana single led drop in or the Tana Triple. Decisions decisions.



Congrats on the ebay find! I went and searched the completed listings and I'm pretty sure I know which listing you won. Great price on a great light! 

Now, if tana would come out with a MN01 replacement (single mode with a 3 hour run time at 35 lumens, for example) I would snap it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Double Barrel

Very cool, Hiro!!! Love the Ti! What E series heads will the bezel on right fit? Where did you get it? 

DB 


.


----------



## Str8stroke

Those do look nice. I like the bezel. Please enlighten the uninformed. :kewlpics:


----------



## Icarus

I would like to know where you got the bezel rings from. Are they SS or Ti? :thinking:


----------



## xdayv

cland72 said:


> I used my E1B this weekend on a hunting/camping trip, and it worked great! That 110 lumens really punches through the darkness out in the country. We didn't have any moonlight so it was DARK out there.
> 
> As a bonus, I snagged an almost mint E1E-BK late last week on eBay, and it was waiting for me in the mailbox when I got home yesterday afternoon. I regretted selling my first/only E1E-HA back in 2009, so I'm glad to have another light like it back in my arsenal.



I like the size of the E1e!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

lovely E1:






...forget the one in my pocket!


----------



## luisma

Very nice collection Mr. Freeze love those E1 Series does no matter what color they are. 

Luis



Mr.Freeze said:


> lovely E1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...forget the one in my pocket!


----------



## pineapple

A few months ago I bought an older E1L. Since that time I've added some features that makes it about perfect for my needs.

1) Added one of the newer clips so I can carry it bezel-down.
2) Put on a KX1B head from an E2L AA: 80 lumens high - 3 lumens low.
3) Added an F04 diffuser which gives me the versatility of "two flashlights in one".
4) Added a Z68 tail cap which makes it easier to withdraw from the pocket, better grip in use, and makes it tail-standable.

Here's a pic in its current configuration:


----------



## Lomandor

pineapple said:


> A few months ago I bought an older E1L. Since that time I've added some features that makes it about perfect for my needs.
> 
> 1) Added one of the newer clips so I can carry it bezel-down.
> 2) Put on a KX1B head from an E2L AA: 80 lumens high - 3 lumens low.
> 3) Added an F04 diffuser which gives me the versatility of "two flashlights in one".
> 4) Added a Z68 tail cap which makes it easier to withdraw from the pocket, better grip in use, and makes it tail-standable.
> 
> Here's a pic in its current configuration:



Not only do you have some great added features, it looks awesome too! :thumbsup:


----------



## pineapple

Lomandor said:


> Not only do you have some great added features, it looks awesome too! :thumbsup:



:thanks: I wasn't quite sure if I'd like the black ends sandwiching the different body/head color, but I'm pretty happy with how it looks. I'm sure others would prefer an all black setup and that would be cool, too.


----------



## tobrien

pineapple said:


> A few months ago I bought an older E1L. Since that time I've added some features that makes it about perfect for my needs.
> 
> 1) Added one of the newer clips so I can carry it bezel-down.
> 2) Put on a KX1B head from an E2L AA: 80 lumens high - 3 lumens low.
> 3) Added an F04 diffuser which gives me the versatility of "two flashlights in one".
> 4) Added a Z68 tail cap which makes it easier to withdraw from the pocket, better grip in use, and makes it tail-standable.
> 
> Here's a pic in its current configuration:



as the others said, this certainly is an amazing light you pieced together!

-----

guys, I've got an E1e coming to me in the mail, so I'll join the e addicts ranks I'm sure. is it worth it to buy a Lumens Factory bulb and run an EO-E1R or should I do what pineapple has done above? I'd actually prefer it as an LED light to be honest with y'all, so I'm gonna check out what Tana offers for this particular single cell design


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> ....
> guys, I've got an E1e coming to me in the mail .... is it worth it to buy a Lumens Factory bulb....



ummm, yes ... ?

:candle:


----------



## ForrestChump

Going to miss my Perfect Custom Blacked out ED1L see below, but I have another coming on the way.


----------



## Nicrod

Been awhile since I posted something here. 

My Entire Single cell E series collection
They all have McClicky switches
The first 3 are Triples of varying tints,
The second two are XML's and one is bored for 18350's

I have a RPM Titanium E series tail cap coming
and need to decide which one of these will be the lucky one to get it.


----------



## Nicrod

-----

[/QUOTE]guys, I've got an E1e coming to me in the mail, so I'll join the e addicts ranks I'm sure. is it worth it to buy a Lumens Factory bulb and run an EO-E1R or should I do what pineapple has done above? I'd actually prefer it as an LED light to be honest with y'all, so I'm gonna check out what Tana offers for this particular single cell design[/QUOTE]

Tana's E series modules are great. I have a 3 speed LMH N219,pricier than lumen factory stuff. 
But worth it. Ku's engines are great too. I also have one of those but much harder to get.


----------



## tobrien

archimedes said:


> ummm, yes ... ?
> 
> :candle:


haha I may have to do it then!


Nicrod said:


> Tana's E series modules are great. I have a 3 speed LMH N219,pricier than lumen factory stuff.
> But worth it. Ku's engines are great too. I also have one of those but much harder to get.



thanks! is there much, if any, of a difference between Tana and Ku? They both seem amazing IMO based on specs and CPF reputations.


----------



## tobrien

i got my E1e from my friend in yesterday's mail. it looks sick!

i couldn't get some shots that did it justice, so here are the photos my buddy took of it


----------



## Nicrod

Tobrien- Comparing the two beams, Ku's XPG seams to throw a little better. And has a slightly larger hotspot. 
Tana's spot on the 219 is much tighter smaller. And also has a ton of side spill. 

These are my personal experiences with these modules. I love them both, and use them equally. 

Dude I like your new E1e in Black. Very nice score. Whatcha gonna put inside?


----------



## tech25

I just got an e2e. Perfect size! I want to get a tana tripled for it.


----------



## Nicrod

tech25 said:


> I just got an e2e. Perfect size! I want to get a tana tripled for it.



Very nice setup, with the TripLED! 
Have your E2e bored for 17670 when you get TripLED


----------



## tech25

Thanks! I will definitely do that! 

But i am torn by the fact that I like the incan experience as is... I might have to get another! Lol


----------



## tobrien

Nicrod said:


> Tobrien- Comparing the two beams, Ku's XPG seams to throw a little better. And has a slightly larger hotspot.
> Tana's spot on the 219 is much tighter smaller. And also has a ton of side spill.
> 
> These are my personal experiences with these modules. I love them both, and use them equally.
> 
> Dude I like your new E1e in Black. Very nice score. Whatcha gonna put inside?


thanks a LOT Nicrod!! that's very helpful!

thank you for the kind remarks on my E1e. Although it definitely looks black, it's actually a very dark grey (nat?), but has overall a very solid anodizing match IMO.

I'm probably gonna put a Tana 219B module in there with some nice mode arrangements.


----------



## Nicrod

I like that dark color, for not being Black, sure looks good. 

Took some shots of my BlK E1e with a RPM Ti tail. 











Tana Triple E1e, bored for 18350's


----------



## Mr.Freeze

new old stock KL1 ribbed


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Beautiful lights Nick and Mr. Freeze!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

*Nicrod *= We have twins (Not identical) but...Whats the "Tale Of Your Tape.??. Such a lovely set up.

*Mr Freeze* = Is that a M1 head with Tana guts?? If so, I would love to see a beam shot. Cause, I am waiting on mine to arrive for my M1. I am Tana spoiled. 

*Hiro *= Those look so sweet. I thought I saw you post those elsewhere? I vaguely remember drooling before. Can you give a brief description of the innards? Looks like Triple Nicha's on the left one. I like the Tail & Bezel match up. Looks classy!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

nope, it's an old kl1 ribbed head!
i'll get 2 or 3 similar heads and then tana will do some magic with them


----------



## FREI

Hi Gunter, where did you get this old KL1 heads?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...just a deal with a friend!


----------



## Rat

Love the E-Series
One of my Favorite E2's in my collection.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Love the E-Series
> One of my Favorite E2's in my collection.



Hi Rat, goo to see some collectors posting again  Yes agree, love the E-Series, that is one beautiful and rare E2 you have there, I have not seen one with that style print before. 

This is one of my Favourite E2's in my collection.


----------



## luisma

Wow William and Jamali great lights and rare.
William never seen that font on any of the E2e's before super nice find and nice low serial number too...
keep them coming guys enjoy seeing these pictures.

Luis


----------



## 880arm

Indeed, two very nice lights.

Thanks for sharing! :twothumbs


----------



## Lomandor

luisma said:


> Wow William and Jamali great lights and rare.
> William never seen that font on any of the E2e's before super nice find and nice low serial number too...
> keep them coming guys enjoy seeing these pictures.
> 
> Luis





880arm said:


> Indeed, two very nice lights.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! :twothumbs



Cheers guys, though I am incline to believe both of you have some E's that we would all like to see posted as well 

Love the photos guys, keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat

I'll play...


----------



## luisma

Nice set mcbrat great looking lights


----------



## Lomandor

I like the last one you have there MC in bare aluminium, is that one of D33's work, he does a great job on those, very clean.


----------



## mcbrat

Lomandor said:


> I like the last one you have there MC in bare aluminium, is that one of D33's work, he does a great job on those, very clean.



yes it is! I'm still on the fence as what to do with it. leave it bare or get a different color. been thinking about a copper color of course, but not sure yet. plus it will have to wait a bit if it ever happens. for now it'll stay bare....


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Hi Rat, goo to see some collectors posting again  Yes agree, love the E-Series, that is one beautiful and rare E2 you have there, I have not seen one with that style print before.



Its the only one I have seen with that style print as well. The best part of that light is the other side of the bezel :thumbsup:

Very nice E2E you have there as well. You have been collecting some fine lights. If you look back at post #1101 Mr freeze posted a picture of one of those E2E leupold lights. We ended up doing a trade which I was very happy with..
I just went looking for a picture of some of my logo E2E's but don't seem to have any pictures. When I finally get around to unpacking my lights I will take some pictures of them.





luisma said:


> Wow William and Jamali great lights and rare.
> William never seen that font on any of the E2e's before super nice find and nice low serial number too...
> keep them coming guys enjoy seeing these pictures.
> 
> Luis





880arm said:


> Indeed, two very nice lights.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! :twothumbs




Thanks guys agree with Jamali lets see some :thumbsup:




mcbrat said:


> I'll play...



mcbrat nice collection Good to seee another rat on here.


How about some colour !




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> If you look back at post #1101 Mr freeze posted a picture of one of those E2E leupold lights. We ended up doing a trade which I was very happy with..
> 
> 
> How about some colour !



Oh yes, I see, very good spot and score. 

Those colours are soooo bright, they look awesome as a pair.


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> Its the only one I have seen with that style print as well. The best part of that light is the other side of the bezel :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice E2E you have there as well. You have been collecting some fine lights. If you look back at post #1101 Mr freeze posted a picture of one of those E2E leupold lights. We ended up doing a trade which I was very happy with..
> I just went looking for a picture of some of my logo E2E's but don't seem to have any pictures. When I finally get around to unpacking my lights I will take some pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys agree with Jamali lets see some :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcbrat nice collection Good to seee another rat on here.
> 
> 
> How about some colour !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



William very nice pair, do you have the complete collection of Abel lights? 

Luis


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Oh yes, I see, very good spot and score.
> 
> Those colours are soooo bright, they look awesome as a pair.




There is also a green one that goes with them I just do not seem to have taken a picture of it.





luisma said:


> William very nice pair, do you have the complete collection of Abel lights?
> 
> Luis



I have all the Abel E1B's there is four in total RED, BLUE, GREEN & Brown Trout. They also did the 30th anniversary E1B for surefire but it was released by surefire not Abel so it's not really an Abel light.

I am missing two of the LX2's I have the Brown trout & Matt green still looking for the Dorado & Matt red.

There were four of both versions "as above" released by Abel but they did do a run of a few other LX2's for the 2011 catalog. They never made it to production but I would love to find some of them. They are the LX2 Tarpon,  Brook Trout & Rainbow Trout.
I will be happy to just complete my original release set one day by finding the Dorado & Matt red to complete it.

In fact I am going to start a WTB thread. I have never really got into the WTB threads so lets see how it goes.

Here is the full set of Abel lights. I am so close only two more (Dorado & Matt red) to go from the left they are 1 & 3 if anybody can help please let me know.




[/URL][/IMG]


:wave: 

EDIT: For the other designs you can see them in my WTB thread I started http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?318719-WTB-LX2-Surfire-Abel&p=4865504#post4865504


----------



## kmart356

How about "no color"?


----------



## Rat

kmart356 said:


> How about "no color"?



They look sweet. Love the all natural one best.


----------



## Str8stroke

Kmart: No color looks great!! I really like how those look. I would call them 'naked" lol

Rat: I sent Abel a email and called them last year just to see if they had any left as samples or NOS. They have a great customer service rep. He called me back and emailed me just to say no. He also said they currently have no plans of making more in the future. Bummer, those were some super fine lights. Per his suggestion, I also contacted just about all their major vendors and none of them have any either. Just thought I would share that. PM me if you have a duplicate or find one, I have wanted one for a long time!


----------



## kmart356

Rat said:


> They look sweet. Love the all natural one best.



Rat- I really do like that all nude one also.  I think the teardrop host is getting stripped down soon.


----------



## Tana

Finally !!!

This one actually has a true olive-drab color and perfect matched parts...


----------



## Lomandor

Tana said:


> Finally !!!
> 
> This one actually has a true olive-drab color and perfect matched parts...



Aww this one looks super nice and mint. Love the ano match. A very nice specimen indeed!


----------



## recDNA

Rat said:


> Its the only one I have seen with that style print as well. The best part of that light is the other side of the bezel :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice E2E you have there as well. You have been collecting some fine lights. If you look back at post #1101 Mr freeze posted a picture of one of those E2E leupold lights. We ended up doing a trade which I was very happy with..
> I just went looking for a picture of some of my logo E2E's but don't seem to have any pictures. When I finally get around to unpacking my lights I will take some pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys agree with Jamali lets see some :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcbrat nice collection Good to seee another rat on here.
> 
> 
> How about some colour !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


What are those? Oh Abel. Never heard of them before but they are gorgeous.


----------



## Rat

Tana said:


> Finally !!!
> 
> This one actually has a true olive-drab color and perfect matched parts...



Does look sweet :twothumbs






Str8stroke said:


> Kmart:
> PM me if you have a duplicate or find one, I have wanted one for a long time!



I might be able to help you pm sent.




recDNA said:


> What are those? Oh Abel. Never heard of them before but they are gorgeous.



How about the green one :naughty:




[/URL][/IMG]

How about the rest of the E1B 110lm gang



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eric242

Nice set of E1Bs Rat!! Never saw the team soldier E1B before.... or maybe I forgot it the meantime (wouldn´t be a first).

Eric


----------



## Lomandor

RAT

WOW! Such an impressive lineup of E1B's, sooooo colourful like a row of cheerleaders with glittering Bon bon's. I think I've missed the E1B bandwagon, for lights that are fairly recent, they are already extremely rare. I told myself I would never get into collecting surefire LED's because I would go bankrupt or Id have to make my girlfriend to get a night job, but you make the idea so tempting...


----------



## texastactical

The only E series light I have is an E2 Executive from around 2000. I loved that light but now it just sits in the drawer neglected.


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> Does look sweet :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to help you pm sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the green one :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> How about the rest of the E1B 110lm gang
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




William what a nice lineup of E1B's, incredible really!!!
thanks for sharing those pics. 

Luis


----------



## mcbrat

mcbrat said:


> I'll play...



Too much cool E-stuff out there... Decided to narrow my focus to just the Satin Gray/Gunmetal as far as "collecting" goes (and my Winelight II)... and I still kept a user E1e-HA and E2e-HA (3 flat bodies) because I like the feel of the grip with that body style plus my E2L-AA.

I've got 4 different E2(x)'s now in SG/GM, and I think there are 3 or 4 (potentially more) other versions out there...


----------



## mcbrat

the SG crew...


----------



## mcbrat

on the Abel brown trout design, I've seen a couple variations on the design. changes du to how the process was working, or just because they were hand anodized...?


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Very nice Mick!


----------



## mcbrat

updated my picture a few posts earlier...6 down, 4 to go...the first 2 will be really hard to find.

Head Style---Body Style---	Tail Style---Clip Location/Style---Model Text and location when headstanding looking at clip
Smooth---Round	------------Short Twisty---Head, Hex Bolt---"Executive" on smooth head (no teardrops), crosshairs logo
Teardrop---Round------------Short Twisty---Head, Hex Bolt---E2 Executive in milled oval on head, crosshairs logo
Teardrop---3 rounded flats---Z53 LOTC------Body, Short------EXECUTIVE ELITE E2e + patent info, 2 lines, left of clip 
Teardrop---3 rounded flats---Z61 Clicky------Body, Short------EXECUTIVE ELITE E2e + patent info, 2 lines, left of clip


----------



## recDNA

I figure you guys are the experts. Is the hexagonal e1e and e2e bezel identical? What is the model number of the ha e1e bezel? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mcbrat

Yes, just different lamp


----------



## Str8stroke

mc, those look so great! I am not understanding your post....6 down, 4 to go 2 hard to find??

Also, that 3rd light (from left). Is that a rare light? It looks so clean.  

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mikeg23

I don't believe the E1e, E2e, E2o or even the E2D head have "Z" numbers like the C/M lights do.


----------



## mcbrat

Str8stroke said:


> mc, those look so great! I am not understanding your post....6 down, 4 to go 2 hard to find??
> 
> Also, that 3rd light (from left). Is that a rare light? It looks so clean.
> 
> Thanks for the pic.



Assumption is that there are 9 body variations on the 2 cell E lights in Satin gray / gunmetal. 

I've seen single cell versions of the first two, (2 hardest to find) and pics of the newest two. The last 2 just differ by the tailcap.


----------



## recDNA

Mikeg23 said:


> I don't believe the E1e, E2e, E2o or even the E2D head have "Z" numbers like the C/M lights do.


Figures. I've been going nuts looking for the model number or the web but nuthin.
Thanks


----------



## recDNA

mcbrat said:


> Yes, just different lamp


Thanks


----------



## Str8stroke

Yo Mc, thanks. I think that the GM look so nice in person. I have never seen a SM in person. Pics only do so much. One must hold and feel to fully understand the addiction. lol


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## recDNA

I've got the hex head E1e HA and the newest version of E2E HA so I have some idea. I'm disappointed nobody makes a copycat version as with all the 6P copies. I know copies are bad but when Surefire stops making a popular light I have no sympathy for them if somebody copies their discarded version.


----------



## Str8stroke

I agree on the copy cat part. I would like to have some more lego parts!! HA! You can never have enough lego parts!


----------



## jamesmtl514

As a collector and purist, no copycats for me.


----------



## Rat

recDNA said:


> I know copies are bad but when Surefire stops making a popular light I have no sympathy for them if somebody copies their discarded version.



Are you for rule or maybe you did not think before you typed that crap. 

I expletive removed, family forum here---Bill despise copycat manufactures. Maybe ask some of the CPF members who have been stung paying top dollar for fake SW01 tail caps.


----------



## Mikeg23

There's a big difference between a counterfeit fake and a copycat that bears a different companies name. Although I'm not a fan of copycat designs, if the 6P were not available I'd buy a solorforce...


----------



## tobrien

Rat said:


> Are you for rule or maybe you did not think before you typed that crap.
> 
> I expletive removed, family forum here---Bill despise [FONT=&]copycat manufactures. Maybe ask some of the CPF members who have been stung paying top dollar for fake SW01 tail caps.[/FONT]



Rat: the goal of any business is to make money and, where there's money to be made, someone's going to produce it (e.g. Surefire) or someone else will produce a close substitute (e.g. Solarforce, etc.). That is to say, if Surefire closes one door on some particular product (whether it was profitable or not), then there's going to be another firm/entity out there who sees that closed door and will reopen it on their own to generate revenue.

The market, of course, will determine demand and if demand exists... see above.

it's really not a big deal.


----------



## recDNA

Bottom line is Surefire isn't making $ on E2e design nor E1e design so if somebody else makes a very similar design and calls it Zipfire incan I have no problem with it. Surefire could sue if too similar and they wanted to bother.


----------



## Jimmyboots

This is my most prized flashlight though its a shame that I rarely use it these days. I did a search on straight led dropins and haven't found any that are readily available now. Wondering if anyone had some advice.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice light! Check these out!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...T-SingLED-modules-for-Surefire-incan-E-series
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service


----------



## Jimmyboots

Thank you so much, that is really helpful. I am going to look into the single led drop in, as the e2e and gg&g bezel were a gift back in 2002. I don't want to just get a replacement head.


----------



## Str8stroke

Good news Jimmy, if you choose the mod and not drop in, you mail Tana your head and he works his magic and ships it back. You can still use the gg&g bezel. I will look factory! Until you power it up, then 

Keep in mind it takes a month or two turn around. That is one reason the drop in is so attractive. They work wonderful!!!


----------



## Monocrom

recDNA said:


> Bottom line is Surefire isn't making $ on E2e design nor E1e design so if somebody else makes a very similar design and calls it Zipfire incan I have no problem with it. Surefire could sue if too similar and they wanted to bother.



Here's a crazy idea.... Track down the real thing in used but excellent shape. Not as though none of us wouldn't know where to start. Whether something is discontinued or not, doesn't give someone else the right to steal the idea and make money off of it. When you shine a light on it, call it what you'd like, it's still theft.


----------



## scout24

^ ^ ^ This. All of my SF's have come from BST or the 'bay. Don't think I've bought one new light directly from Surefire. One or two newer ones from dealers, but they are long gone. The older, classic stuff is the best. Worth tracking down the real thing.


----------



## FPSRelic

recDNA said:


> Bottom line is Surefire isn't making $ on E2e design nor E1e design so if somebody else makes a very similar design and calls it Zipfire incan I have no problem with it. Surefire could sue if too similar and they wanted to bother.



Surefire are still making $ on their e2e and e1e design through the e2l and e1l respectively. No they're not incandescent, yes they're longer, but they are still evolutions of the originals. The only people who would be interested in exact replicas would be collectors like us, and we'd only be interested in the real deal. That leaves a market only for counterfeits, and although I'm not adverse to companies like Solarforce who sell lights with their name on it that are similar to discontinued Surefires, counterfeits are the suck.


----------



## trubltmols

Never been a huge E series fan until recently, upgraded my old 2003 mfg E2D with a Malkoff scout head, loved it! Then a local CPF member gave me a great deal on a E2D Ultra, oh my! Can't say enough, awesome, awesome light! I did have to swap out the Ultra head to my old E2D body so I can run a 17670, they don't fit properly in the newer body. This setup is my new EDC light.


----------



## recDNA

FPSRelic said:


> Surefire are still making $ on their e2e and e1e design through the e2l and e1l respectively. No they're not incandescent, yes they're longer, but they are still evolutions of the originals. The only people who would be interested in exact replicas would be collectors like us, and we'd only be interested in the real deal. That leaves a market only for counterfeits, and although I'm not adverse to companies like Solarforce who sell lights with their name on it that are similar to discontinued Surefires, counterfeits are the suck.


I agree 100% about counterfeits! I specifically said company should put their name on it. As for nobody would want it I disagree. I prefer the e1e due to its tiny size although a smart knockoff would use a bezel down or reversible clip imo. The are many legitimate 6P host replicas that have proper company names like solarforce. I consider the e series incandescents as hosts and thus suggest it would be nice if some existed. 4 leafs makes a nice body but no bezel to go with it. I actually prefer the 4 leafs body to e1e body because it has bezel down clip. I would however prefer it had a separate tailcap. E1L is pretty different from e1e imo. Actually I like the E1L too but it is pretty expensive to purchase just as a host. I would prefer a reflector with 219B instead of tir. 

Again to be clear... I am 100% opposed to copyright infringement and counterfeits. Heck, I'm at risk myself of counterfeits since I often purchase on ebay. 

Now lets get back to our mutual love of e series flashlights! On this we all agree!


----------



## mcbrat

I created this for when I was selling some, and just redid it to post here...


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice graphic! Brown trout is so nice!


----------



## recDNA

Anybody here get the nip e1e-bk on fleabay today?


----------



## cland72

Str8stroke said:


> Nice graphic! Brown trout is so nice!



I feel so childish because I still giggle when I hear "brown trout".



recDNA said:


> Anybody here get the nip e1e-bk on fleabay today?



I just searched all "sold" listings, and didn't see an E1E-BK.


----------



## recDNA

Link removed.


----------



## Tana




----------



## recDNA

The E1L looks really nice because it is so small but the label looks really great on the bezel of the E1D. Nice work!


----------



## knight7552

Hi everyone,

I am the proud owner of a surefire E2E. Unfortunately, I messed up the business end of my flashlight pretty bad trying to open it, so I would like to purchase a head from anyone that may have one laying around. I am also open to buying a complete E2E- as long as it's the shiny gunmetal with the hexagonal bezel.

Here is my light. If anyone has a head matching it that would like me to take it off your hands, pls pm me.



Thanks!
J


----------



## Str8stroke

Ouch! Looks like its Silver and not Gun Metal. Kinda hard to tell. But that is a shame. As you probably know that is rare and gonna be hard to find. Who knows you may get lucky! Tons of members have E series parts. I just don't recall a silver head being up for grabs recently. 

Good Luck on your search. BTW< did you get it open? Try some gentle heat and rubber like thick rubber gloves to protect it from the adjustable Pliers/strippers.


----------



## WarRaven

Just throwing it out.

Perhaps an old serpentine belt from your car, can add a touch of silicone spray to make it swell slightly and clean off, then it'll grip and remove oil filters, flashlight heads all day. 

I used them to break down old German diesel injectors when I was rebuilding them, get a lot material from one belt.

Have a great one all.


----------



## RI Chevy

You may want to pist a request in the want to buy section. You may get better results. Good luck in your search.


----------



## knight7552

Thanks for the input fellas. I actually already posted in the wtb, but no replies yet. I figured this would be a better place because most of the folks here have surefire. Hopefully I can find a head soon :-(


----------



## SparkLite

knight7552 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am the proud owner of a surefire E2E. Unfortunately, I messed up the business end of my flashlight pretty bad trying to open it, so I would like to purchase a head from anyone that may have one laying around. I am also open to buying a complete E2E- as long as it's the shiny gunmetal with the hexagonal bezel.
> 
> Here is my light. If anyone has a head matching it that would like me to take it off your hands, pls pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> J




Dude!!! What happened to your big toe...?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

knight7552 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am the proud owner of a surefire E2E. Unfortunately, I messed up the business end of my flashlight pretty bad trying to open it, so I would like to purchase a head from anyone that may have one laying around. I am also open to buying a complete E2E- as long as it's the shiny gunmetal with the hexagonal bezel.
> 
> Here is my light. If anyone has a head matching it that would like me to take it off your hands, pls pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> J



Hi Knight 7552,
Wish I could help. May I suggest hanging on to your scarred E2E head? With some sanding and elbow grease it could be nicely prepped and then covered with Cerakote, Duracoat or a similar product as part of a custom build. 

I have two Satin Grey E2E's, the one with the hex head was my very first Surefire and the light that got me started in the insanity of flashaholism. After a few years and over 150 different lights, it is still my favorite. I wish I had a spare to help you with your search. I do encourage you to not give up, perhaps even start your own thread you can "bump" to keep at the top of the "what's new" list. I have seen some members keep at it for 1-2 years, but ultimately are successful in their search. Good Luck!


----------



## marinemaster

I have a couple of E series such as one E1L and several E2L. I love the E2L. I did have the E2L AA new but I never used it, so I sold it. Lately I have been thinking about my E1L also as I am not using it. I got it new but it just sits in the drawer. However I do use my E2L a lot more. I use them mostly to work on my cars  Fits perfect in that role. I do know what the E1L is and what it represents and I don't really want to depart with it. But I am not sure why I am not using it....the E2L AA was too long the E1L seems too small. The E2L is just about right. What do guys think, what is your experience ? shall I keep it or sell it ?


----------



## cland72

marinemaster said:


> I have a couple of E series such as one E1L and several E2L. I love the E2L. I did have the E2L AA new but I never used it, so I sold it. Lately I have been thinking about my E1L also as I am not using it. I got it new but it just sits in the drawer. However I do use my E2L a lot more. I use them mostly to work on my cars  Fits perfect in that role. I do know what the E1L is and what it represents and I don't really want to depart with it. But I am not sure why I am not using it....the E2L AA was too long the E1L seems too small. The E2L is just about right. What do guys think, what is your experience ? shall I keep it or sell it ?



I buy and sell lights with some regularity, but the E1L and E1B are two lights that I sold, and then regretted selling. The E1L is a perfect camping light. It is small, fits in your pocket, has knurling, and comes on in low mode first.

That being said, if you really do use your E2L more often than not, then perhaps the E1L is irrelevant in your toolbox, and the equity in it would be better used elsewhere.


----------



## knight7552

Thanks Crazyeddie. Yea, I'm not letting go of it. I've thought about the cerakote, but none of the finishes I've seen are as nice as the original finish. I'd like this light to have a shine, and the Cerakote finishes I've seen do not


----------



## knight7552

?? I'm not sure what you mean. My big toe?


----------



## marinemaster

The E1L is gone.... so far I do not miss it...my E2L gets more use now....
Waiting patiently for a E1L 1xAA now...[emoji2]


----------



## MMD




----------



## kellyglanzer

My most recent precious from Tana with XPL HI triple on an FM18650 body.

And here in a differant config with friends.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Lumens Factory E1-LED drop-in


----------



## flashlight chronic




----------



## Icarus

I would like to know more about the head on the L4 body.


----------



## Str8stroke

kelly, very very nice collection for sure!
What is your opinion of the FM body?? Fit & Finish wise?


----------



## kellyglanzer

Thanks. I really like the FM body. The fit and finish is great and it looks great with the HA surfire finish. I wish I had more than one.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Icarus said:


> I would like to know more about the head on the L4 body.


Sorry about the blurry pic! The head is from a Nitecore Extreme Infinity E3 R2, running an Efest 16650. It has variable ramping w/ memory and strobe, accessed by tightening or loosening the bezel.


----------



## Icarus

Thanks for the update. This head fits the E-series body very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## SparkLite

flashlight chronic said:


> Lumens Factory E1-LED drop-in





How long have these been out...??? 


Nevermind, I just bought two!!!


----------



## SparkLite

knight7552 said:


> ?? I'm not sure what you mean. My big toe?




Oh, sorry... I thought you were holding it with your foot...?


----------



## marinemaster

Do we have anybody on the inside ? Is SF going to make a E1L 1xAA ......... [emoji1]


----------



## Swedpat

marinemaster said:


> Do we have anybody on the inside ? Is SF going to make a E1L 1xAA ......... [emoji1]



I hope so!


----------



## Str8stroke

marinemaster said:


> Do we have anybody on the inside ? Is SF going to make a E1L 1xAA ......... [emoji1]



I have often wondered the same. Especially in light of the Titan AAA output. I think it would possibly sell well.


----------



## 2ac

My humble start. I just recently picked these up. Time to revisit what I once passed over..
Though there doesn't seem like many mod options for the KL1 head. I may eventually pick up a Malkoff..


----------



## tjhabak

2ac said:


> My humble start. I just recently picked these up. Time to revisit what I once passed over..
> Though there doesn't seem like many mod options for the KL1 head. I may eventually pick up a Malkoff..



If you source a McR20 reflector, Tana can turn your KL1 into a powerful beast! I have 3 of them that he's modded. Check out his TNT Extreme Thread.


----------



## SparkLite

Tana-fied!


----------



## RWT1405

I have only a few, so here they are, -1.......

https://imgur.com/gallery/YZXqSTH/new


----------



## Str8stroke

RWT1405 said:


> I have only a few, so here they are, -1.......
> 
> https://rwt1405.imgur.com/all/



-1 must equal zero? Nothing is viewable to the public.


----------



## RWT1405

Yeah, this whole putting pictures here gets me. I sure wish they made it easier for those of us that do not live with a computer attached to our fingers.

Hope that worked now Str8stroke.


----------



## Str8stroke

:twothumbs

Works now and that is some awesome lights. That black E1E is fine! Still have packaging too, Nice!


----------



## RWT1405

Thank you Str*stroke, the E1e and E2e in the packing have not been opened yet, nor have the Veleno 3 mode drop-ins for each.


----------



## Str8stroke

Send them to me and I will open them up for you! :santa:


----------



## RWT1405

Of that, I have NO doubt Str8stroke! They sit with a bunch of older, also unopened 9P's, G3's, 6P's, G2's, Z2's, and G2Z's.

Yes, I do have a problem.


----------



## Gunnerboy

My first E-series torch, gifted to me a few weeks ago by a good friend. The Lumens Factory E1-LED was purchased during a recent trip to Hong Kong, where I had the pleasure of meeting Mark Wong (aka "[email protected]).



IMG_4106 by , on Flickr


----------



## Monocrom

Nice! How much output do you get out of that E1-LED drop-in?


----------



## Gunnerboy

Monocrom said:


> Nice! How much output do you get out of that E1-LED drop-in?



Thanks! Around 200-250 lumens (it's only driven at 800mA), with a near-perfectly-focused hotspot.


----------



## Str8stroke

Gunnerboy, that is a super nice set up. I love the LF bulbs too. I should say, that is a Clean setup! Congrats.


----------



## Gunnerboy

Str8stroke,
Thank you for those kind words! 

Gary


----------



## Dioni

Gunnerboy said:


> My first E-series torch, gifted to me a few weeks ago by a good friend. The Lumens Factory E1-LED was purchased during a recent trip to Hong Kong, where I had the pleasure of meeting Mark Wong (aka "[email protected]).


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Gunnerboy said:


> Thanks! Around 200-250 lumens (it's only driven at 800mA), with a near-perfectly-focused hotspot.




Ah! My wallet hates you. But I thank you. Just recently started looking for a good LED replacement to put in my E2e.


----------



## Gunnerboy

Dioni said:


> Very nice!!!!




Thanks Dioni!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

My TNC tail on the E1E with Tana 219 single drop in. This light gets a lot of use. Footnote: This tail is perfect for the mouth hold. Not so good for tail standing. ha!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## harm

My modest E series collection. I've since sold the Winelight, but I won't ever get rid of the E2e's. Of course going through this thread is really giving me the itch to give them a boost. Any suggestions for greater battery capacity and lumens? Would I need to have them bored out to use a rechargeable?


----------



## novice

harm,
For a fairly decent variety of options, I would look over the offerings from Lumens Factory. There are bulbs made specifically for primary cells, and for rechargeables. You can use 2x16340 in any of the E2e series, I believe, but if you want to use a 17670, you will probably have to have someone bore it out. Sometimes an E-series will start to feed in a 17670, but the interior diameter tapers in as it nears the tailcap, and it won't go in all the way, unless you have an E2o Outdoorsman, or one of the early "teardrop" E2E, and it doesn't look like any of your E-series are old enough. I wouldn't try to get those bored for an 18mm cell, as it will leave the threaded section that connects to the bezel awfully thin. It's too bad AW/Panasonic never made any 17340 Li-ion cells. You can find that size on the internet, but I can't speak to their quality. I have an EO-E1R in my E2o with a 17670. I think it's a good combination. The EO-E1R is supposed to be 90 lumens.


----------



## recDNA

harm said:


> My modest E series collection. I've since sold the Winelight, but I won't ever get rid of the E2e's. Of course going through this thread is really giving me the itch to give them a boost. Any suggestions for greater battery capacity and lumens? Would I need to have them bored out to use a rechargeable?
> 
> View attachment 1804
> View attachment 1805



Keeppower 16650 fits in my unbored e2e with no problem but for more output from incandescents you need more voltage so you would need 2 x protected rcr123. Of course led drop ins are much brighter or send to tana for triple led installation.


----------



## harm

Thanks for the Lumens Factory tip. I like that. Just emailed them to clarify as they list the 3.7V Battery for the E2E. That Keeppower could be just the ticket! Thank you recDNA!

Yes Tana will get one of my E2e's. That thought just makes me giddy. Good info.


----------



## bykfixer

Wish I'da seen these $2000 ago.

Eh, maybe this summer.


----------



## MikeSalt

I've just pulled out my E1e and it is a lovely light. Pretty useless with the standard light module, but with a LumensFactory HO-9 and AW RCR123 cell, it's a very useful light. I've kept the original bulb and supplied primary cell so I can always restore it to original condition if required.


----------



## Andrey

harm said:


> Any suggestions for greater battery capacity and lumens? Would I need to have them bored out to use a rechargeable?



Love my E2s! After experimenting with Lumens Factory drop-ins I've assembled the following for monstrous (~1k) lumens.







Lumens Factory E to C adapter (also available from Oveready) with 6P bezel;
Fivemega D26 Bi-Pin Socket with with FM1794 bulb :devil:;
Z54 high current tail cap;
AW IMR 16340 batteries.

No boring! For real. 

Now testing Nailbender drop-ins. Work wonderfully in the configuration above with Keeppower 16650.
With nowaday battery advancements I find 16650s are great for use in E2 bodies unless you are looking for extreme runtimes.

Cheers!
Andrey


----------



## Scrollsawer61

I love sureFire equipment but find them few and fare between in Australia. I first came across them during the 2000 Sydney Olympics. One of the security manager had some of them. I have wanted one ever since. LED Lenser are easier to obtain out here.

Also 18650 batteries are hard to find except on eBay and then quality is questionable.

Barry.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...same here, but all in Factory HA:


----------



## kelmo

My backpack light. Is an E2O with a 3 sided body including a witness mark, Z52, and a custom TNT single stage 100 lumen module in a neutral tint. Bought it from Tana in the flesh! 

I also use a E2e bezel, E2 tube, clicky switch with McClicky guts, and a MN02 LA.


----------



## Str8stroke

Andrey said:


> Love my E2s! After experimenting with Lumens Factory drop-ins I've assembled the following for monstrous (~1k) lumens.
> 
> 
> Lumens Factory E to C adapter (also available from Oveready) with 6P bezel;
> Fivemega D26 Bi-Pin Socket with with FM1794 bulb :devil:;
> Z54 high current tail cap;
> AW IMR 16340 batteries.
> 
> No boring! For real.
> 
> Now testing Nailbender drop-ins. Work wonderfully in the configuration above with Keeppower 16650.
> With nowaday battery advancements I find 16650s are great for use in E2 bodies unless you are looking for extreme runtimes.
> 
> Cheers!
> Andrey





Mr.Freeze said:


> ...same here, but all in Factory HA:



Hey Y'all I would love to see some beam shots included with those pics. Nice looking rigs!!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Next time, Sir!


----------



## kellyglanzer

Not all but some of my favorite E's 
My newest is the gorgeous KL1 ribbed 219B triple from Tana.


----------



## AndyF

Very nice collection. Can you do a photo of the remaining items?.


----------



## Str8stroke

Kelly, awesome collection there sir!!! Keep posting pics! lol


----------



## badtziscool

What body is that at the top right? Is it two cells? Seems kind of short for two but long for one. 



kellyglanzer said:


> Not all but some of my favorite E's
> My newest is the gorgeous KL1 ribbed 219B triple from Tana.


----------



## archimedes

Looks like either a cubebike AA or balrog BE1.5


----------



## kellyglanzer

I have had that body so long I can't remember who made it. I'll check when I get home any markings on it. It's is a super clean and we'll made single cell.


----------



## badtziscool

That's cool. Thanks.


----------



## badtziscool

archimedes said:


> Looks like either a cubebike AA or balrog BE1.5



thanks! It looks like a balrog be1.5 after a little searching. The OP was back in 2004 so even before I got into all of this flashlight business.


----------



## kellyglanzer

Yes it is a Balrog be 1.5 takes a 17500 . Wish I had all of that release.


----------



## Icarus

archimedes said:


> Looks like either a cubebike AA or balrog BE1.5


Definitely a Balrog body! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogie

Cubebike AA is long here is mine (3x123 & 2AA)


----------



## Str8stroke

Those bodies look like the knurling is top notch. I am so glad to see this thread back alive! It went dormant for a short while.


----------



## archimedes

That is a cubebike 2AA, he also made (1x) AA


----------



## Bogie

Never knew he made a single, mine is a 3x 123 and I have a Overready sleeve for 2xAA but have never used the body at all. Planned 2x17500's and a P60 triple drop in.


----------



## mk2rocco

Bogie said:


> Cubebike AA is long here is mine (3x123 & 2AA)


Any chance these are still around? Looks like a great body.


----------



## Bogie

I don't think he is making them in some time. Just looked I bought this one in 2012. You are right the machining is very good.


----------



## archimedes

No, very few were made, and that was several years ago.


----------



## novice

archimedes said:


> No, very few were made, and that was several years ago.



A pity. They look well-made, and are attractive. 

Are there any reasonably-available 3xCR123a e-series compatible lights besides Vital Gear? I have issues with their body style.


----------



## jdboy




----------



## Str8stroke

jdboy, that is a sneaky lego. That OR copper stands out and screams Afterburner!


----------



## jdboy

Str8stroke said:


> jdboy, that is a sneaky lego. That OR copper stands out and screams Afterburner!



lol, yeah the copper stands out a bit. This combination really lets you use the V5 triple copper to it's full potential. I wasn't really sure what to think of the FiveMega body when I first received it but after playing around with a few tailcap and battery combinations I've found I like it quite a bit. Only thing I would have like to seen would have been an o-ring at the head. With it's absence I just use a bead of dielectric grease around the threads to help with keeping moisture out.

EDIT: I found that the Samsung 30Q battery works great in this body. Now I wish I could up the single cell limit since I'm using a high discharge/high capacity cell.


----------



## Wireman

My first "good" flashlight was a Surefire E2E Executive. I still feel that was the perfect size light, it felt so good in the hand. Unfortunately the runtime wasn't that great, so I bought the LED E2L Outdoorsman with the KL1 head when it came out. This was a great light, much more runtime than the E2E, but a little bit less light, very little flood to it. It was bigger than the E2E, but still EDC-able. So then I bought the newer E2L with the KX2 head. THIS was what I was looking for the whole time. 6 whole hours of regulated super bright light with both a good spot and flood. It also had a low mode that went on for days, and that low mode was brighter than the Mini Maglite which most other people (non-enthusiasts) still had. Although I still like the E2L, I will be selling it for something new. I have always been a 1 premium light/knife/handgun/rifle/shotgun kinda guy, maybe it's my OCD lol.


----------



## m4a1usr

Anybody recognize this guy? I did make it somewhat easy. From my buddy Grant. Been out of production for darn near a decade. Just wish I could find a matte TC and bezel. Might have to break out the DuraCoat when the weather gets better here in the PNW. Sorry for the dust in the pic.


----------



## Light11




----------



## Light11




----------



## novice

m4a1usr said:


> Anybody recognize this guy? I did make it somewhat easy. From my buddy Grant. Been out of production for darn near a decade. Just wish I could find a matte TC and bezel.



I've been a member for almost ten years (about as long as this has been discontinued), and I don't recognize it. In the photo, the tailcap may not be _as_ dark, but it doesn't look like a bad match for the body. Who made the body, and E2C adapter?


----------



## m4a1usr

It's one of two type E bodies made by G&R Tactical back in the 2005-2006 time frame. They made 2 cell and 3 cell versions. Didn't catch on to well. All were flat black finish from what I have determined. Probably the first (or not) aftermarket E series bodies for those seeking to lego. Grant was the project developer and used to be a member here on CPF. 

I love the Knurling on the body. Not overly aggressive but allows for a decent grip without strangling it. They are E2C in design and will fit 17670 cells with a bit of play but with todays higher powered 16650 cells not many care about 17670 cells anymore. 

I think I've decided the Arisaka tailcap in matte might be a better option for me (SF is in the pic) since they come with a McClicky installed and I'll probably DuraCoat it flat black anyways since I know I'm doing the Bezel when it warms up.


----------



## kelmo

Bogie said:


> Cubebike AA is long here is mine (3x123 & 2AA)



I had 2 setups simular to the one pictured. I gave one away the last time CPF did a X-mas give away. The other is locked up at work in a mini bug out bag. Mine sports a KX1 bezel.

kelmo


----------



## kelmo

I used a stock E2e (3 flats body with a witness mark and a twisty tailcap) the other night to walk through a park on a cloudy damp night. The MN03 LA still puts out a gorgeous beam but man is it puny by today's standards!


----------



## mk2rocco

I just found this thread and love it! Here's my contribution


----------



## mk2rocco

Oops double post... 

Here's another picture.


----------



## euroken




----------



## Nitroz

euroken said:


>



Love the bezel! What LED is that? any photos of it on?


----------



## Str8stroke

Nitroz said:


> Love the bezel! What LED is that? any photos of it on?


^^This

Some excellent pics folks. Mk2, could you explain what is going on with that lego on the right? The tail end is so neat looking.


----------



## Eric242

Nitroz said:


> What LED is that? any photos of it on?


Looks like a Nichia 033A or 033B UV LED.


----------



## Genna

For my work I have a modded Surefire KL1 head with VitalGear FB1 body


----------



## Str8stroke

Genna said:


> For my work I have a modded Surefire KL1 head with VitalGear FB1 body
> 
> View attachment 2141


Tell us about the mod and what is the clip you are using? Looks thicker than the Vitals I have.


----------



## Genna

The mod is not made by me. I don't know what driver or led is in the head. It's a 1xCR123 single level driver, a blue Led (emitter looks like a MC-E true the optic) with a TIR Optic.

The clip I found/bought separately and is a original Vital Gear Titanium clip.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/119833


----------



## mk2rocco

Str8stroke said:


> ^^This
> 
> Some excellent pics folks. Mk2, could you explain what is going on with that lego on the right? The tail end is so neat looking.



Here's the breakdown: Oveready V5 triple --> Aleph 1x123 body --> Prototype TI torchlab clip/shroud (and McClicky)


----------



## euroken

Nitroz said:


> Love the bezel! What LED is that? any photos of it on?


It's UV as Eric242 mentioned. It's my go to motel bed scanner &#55357;&#56854;


----------



## Nitroz

euroken said:


> It's UV as Eric242 mentioned. It's my go to motel bed scanner ��



Nice! Where does one find these? And what about the nice bezel? Did you just strip it?


----------



## TOPDOG9000

Well the light addiction just kicked into full gear. This is my first post so figured it was a good place to start. I have had a Streamlight Stinger and Microstream for the last 4-5 years. They have been great and hadn't really felt the need to upgrade. But I guess I got hit with the bug and now I am looking at tons of reviews and forums for all different lights. I can see why it's so addicting. Just in the last 2 weeks bought a Surefire Titan Plus, Surefire E2D Defender Ultra, and Streamlight Protac HL3. And I'm already looking for the next one haha. Probably something like a Fenix PD25 to fill that size I don't have. Anyways so far I love all the new purchases especially the E2D. Glad to be part of the club!! So much great info here.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to thr forum!
:welcome:


----------



## Str8stroke

TOPDOG: The E Series SF were one of my first "real" flashlights I owned. I carried a E series Executive light for years. Then when the E2D Led came out, I bought one straight away. Now there are so many awesome lights to choose from. But to me, the E series is still the most fun to play with. The lego capabilities seem to never end. Which is prefect for me. I have been playing with them for years, and I learn something new about them all the time. 
Here is a vintage I use all the time. I run it on 17670s and either a Tana Single or Lumens Factory drop in:


----------



## euroken

Nitroz said:


> Nice! Where does one find these? And what about the nice bezel? Did you just strip it?



It was offered by DatiLED. 

The head was turned by Dafbricata and the bezel was from Tana


----------



## mk2rocco

That's where those bezels are from! Always wondered.


----------



## TOPDOG9000

TOPDOG9000 said:


> Well the light addiction just kicked into full gear. This is my first post so figured it was a good place to start. I have had a Streamlight Stinger and Microstream for the last 4-5 years. They have been great and hadn't really felt the need to upgrade. But I guess I got hit with the bug and now I am looking at tons of reviews and forums for all different lights. I can see why it's so addicting. Just in the last 2 weeks bought a Surefire Titan Plus, Surefire E2D Defender Ultra, and Streamlight Protac HL3. And I'm already looking for the next one haha. Probably something like a Fenix PD25 to fill that size I don't have. Anyways so far I love all the new purchases especially the E2D. Glad to be part of the club!! So much great info here.


----------



## mk2rocco

Newest addition to my E-Series family. Z68 tailcap with holes drilled and tapped for a Moddular clip.


----------



## mk2rocco

Another with a 1xcr123 body.


----------



## Str8stroke

mk2, that is one killer little mod. It looks great! Well, lets be honest, the OR head would look good on pile of dog poop! kmsl! I may have to try that out on a old tail. Kudos my friend.


----------



## mk2rocco

Thanks! It's really easy to do and so far it seems solid without any backing plate or nuts inside the tailcap. 

Here's the whole family.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

That top one looks like a LEEF single?? 
Bottom looks clean & all black is real nice. Meaning, it matches pretty well.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Hi Str8stroke, it's a LEEF e-c 18650 single with a 18650 extender to give the OR Copper triple long runtimes.


----------



## Genna




----------



## jwyj

Vestureofblood created this most interesting KL1 head with a MC-E pill. This is my favourite to carry flashlight and the curve lens makes it a thrower.









Another one is this SSC P7 pill. I think this is also modded by vestureofblood. I normally use a maglite 2AA rubber bezel protector on the head. The pill is a modified aleph. Wondering what would it would become if we put a XHP-70 on it?


----------



## Str8stroke

Genna: you have some nice legos there!

jwyj: That is a very cool mod! Actually, they both are neat. 
Thanks for sharing y'all. Fun to look at for sure.


----------



## write2dgray

Here's a quick pic of an E-series lego for the morning, all titanium (sorry, no OG Surefire ):





Would you look at how well that knurling matches?! You'd think it was all the same, but pieces were done about 10 years apart. Bonus points if you can guess the makers . A little old with a little new and including a latest/greatest Datiled light engine sporting an XPL HI.


----------



## Str8stroke

I hate to even guess who did it! It looks awesome. Not OG SF, but SF E Inspired! ha!


----------



## Ladd

Tailcap TnC and Body by Erin? Not sure about the head.


----------



## write2dgray

Ladd said:


> Tailcap TnC and Body by Erin? Not sure about the head.


Ladd - Oooo you're good . Ogaz (TnC) tail and head/body by Erin. The match on the knurling is eerie.


----------



## mk2rocco

It has no LE yet but I'm getting excited!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Two E to C beauties:


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Redhat703

I have some E series lights:


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice lights guys! Freeze always has some killer little Es!


----------



## write2dgray

Another lego challenge, see if you can figure out who came together to make this beauty  :


----------



## Ladd

Wow, that is a beauty. Head is a McG, I think. Tail might be TB. The body has me stumped, but it all looks great together!


----------



## Genna

SF E Inspired, right? [emoji6]


----------



## write2dgray

Definitely. McG Sundrop XRU head, killer Erin tail, and brand spanking new TB body running on a 14500 

Now that's gorgeous Genna. Who's work is that - Erin?


----------



## Genna

write2dgray said:


> Definitely. McG Sundrop XRU head, killer Erin tail, and brand spanking new TB body running on a 14500
> 
> Now that's gorgeous Genna. Who's work is that - Erin?



Except for the battery size (CR123) you have all named correctly[emoji6]

Yes, it's Erin's work


----------



## write2dgray

Genna said:


> Except for the battery size (CR123) you have all named correctly[emoji6]


Ha! I was describing the parts to my lego above (post 1474)


----------



## Genna

write2dgray said:


> Ha! I was describing the parts to my lego above (post 1474)



Sorry, I slipped while writing the image. [emoji28]


----------



## Genna




----------



## Ladd

Nice one, Genna! You have to love the beam from the A2.


----------



## AndyF

Yes, very nice Genna. Subtle and classy at the same time.


----------



## mk2rocco

Does the A2 used the same reflector as a A19?


----------



## Ladd

The Aleph 2 uses the McR 20. I think the Aleph 19 uses the McR 19.


----------



## Ladd

Here's the definitive thread on McGizmo Reflectors:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?91615-quot-McR-xx-quot-Reflectors


----------



## Genna

Ladd said:


> Nice one, Genna! You have to love the beam from the A2.





AndyF said:


> Yes, very nice Genna. Subtle and classy at the same time.



Thanks guys, it's one of my favorites


----------



## Genna

As Ladd sayd...


----------



## mk2rocco

Thanks for the pictures! I really like the looks of the Aleph 2 head. Just found a new Aleph 3, now I have to set my sights on the Aleph 2.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

nice setup!

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Str8stroke

Love those legos! 
Genna, any chance we can get some beam shot comparisons? I would be interested to see how they look in action.


----------



## Genna

mk2rocco said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I really like the looks of the Aleph 2 head. Just found a new Aleph 3, now I have to set my sights on the Aleph 2.



Not for that  Since I had to disassemble, the pictures were taken quickly. 
Oh yes, it looks really good. 

Congrats for the Aleph3 head and wish you luck in your search


----------



## Genna

Mr.Freeze said:


> nice setup!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## Dave D

I only had one E series, an E2L Outdoorsman, which I carried for 10 years whilst on Air Support.






It was handy to have it clipped clip with the head up out of one of the leg pockets in my flight suit.

It was mainly used for lighting up the ground when exiting the aircraft at night after ad-hock landings at unlit sites.

It was the single output mode and the Force used to supply the CR123's.

I sold it after I retired and moved on to other lights.


----------



## Genna

Str8stroke said:


> Love those legos!
> Genna, any chance we can get some beam shot comparisons? I would be interested to see how they look in action.



Sorry, unfortunately I have no more occasions to take the beamshots, because the lights are disassembled and already packed.


----------



## Str8stroke

Dave, that is a great story for a great light. I could have never sold it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave D

Str8stroke said:


> Dave, that is a great story for a great light. I could have never sold it. Thanks for sharing.



I had a look at the few photographs that I have of my self on duty and found one showing the E2L in my leg pocket just below my left hand.






A more exciting photo doesn't show my Surefire just my backside sticking out of the aircraft.


----------



## Swedpat

Dave D said:


> I only had one E series, an E2L Outdoorsman, which I carried for 10 years whilst on Air Support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was handy to have it clipped clip with the head up out of one of the leg pockets in my flight suit.
> 
> It was mainly used for lighting up the ground when exiting the aircraft at night after ad-hock landings at unlit sites.
> 
> It was the single output mode and the Force used to supply the CR123's.
> 
> I sold it after I retired and moved on to other lights.




I have this light(but two modes version) and while it does not provide very impressive performance according to today's standard the quality and finish are the very best available, second to no other flashlight. It's a special feeling to hold it and use it. E2L provides a good compromise between brightness and runtime. This model is one of the last I would get rid of.


----------



## Eric242

Ever since Tana introduced his E-Series TripLED modification I really liked them more and more. Before that I considered them pretty cool but rather useless collectibles and used the Surefire 2cell lights like the L5 or C2 much more. Nowadays I never take the larger lights with me anymore.

You can click on the image (not the click here banner on top of it) for a larger resolution version.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

very nice, eric!
the tailcaps are rpm?

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mk2rocco

Eric242 said:


> Ever since Tana introduced his E-Series TripLED modification I really liked them more and more. Before that I considered them pretty cool but rather useless collectibles and used the Surefire 2cell lights like the L5 or C2 much more. Nowadays I never take the larger lights with me anymore.
> 
> You can click on the image for a larger resolution version.


Can you post some close up picture of the Aleph tailcaps with oveready clips? I did a similar thing with a Arisaka tailcap.


----------



## AndyF

Nice lineup. Does the Aleph 19 also have a TripLED?.


----------



## Eric242

Mr.Freeze said:


> the tailcaps are rpm?


Yes, these are RPM tailcaps: 5x natural, 1x black and 1x Ti (heat anodized to a pretty good match to Surefire´s HA....for Ti at least).



AndyF said:


> Nice lineup. Does the Aleph 19 also have a TripLED?.


The A19s are the only empty heads. The will end up with a Tana Aleph light engine later this year.



mk2rocco said:


> Can you post some close up picture of the Aleph tailcaps with oveready clips? I did a similar thing with a Arisaka tailcap.


Here´s a link to some pictures I posted about 2 1/2 years ago: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-amp-Aleph-lights-(McGizmo-Oveready-MAC%B4s)

Eric


----------



## mk2rocco

My newest addiction.. 












Or in a 16650 configuration:


----------



## xdayv

wow the last one with the mdc 16650 body is beautiful.


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang mk, not sure how I missed your post on that light. That thing looks awesome.


----------



## altermann

next to the trail of the wild boar

[URL=http://piccy.info/view3/10357700/a304acec9088ba88ad5359eb6114d9a7/1200/]



[/URL]


----------



## Fuchshp

*Oveready (TnC?) Custom Knurled E Series Shrouded Tailcap*

This is the Oveready (TnC?) custom knurled e-series shrouded tailcap in titanium. 






Incandescent Surefire E2e with Tad Customs e-series bi pin adaptor and 200 Lumen bulb (2x LiIon).











And here with my othe two lights. Surefire M4 Incan (Tad Customs bi pin adaptor) and Peak Eiger.


----------



## xdayv

Hey SF E-Series Addicts, guys... what is a good alternative pocket clip for the E2D/E1D? I find the factory clip not so up to the job when clipped on thicker fabric like jeans. :shakehead


----------



## bykfixer

My first one arrived today.



EB1c. Probably not my last "E"








Not bad at all.

Now I understand why you guys dig these so much.








Holy crap! You gotta be kidding me!!
That's only 200 lumens?


----------



## F89

Hello fellow E series addicts.
I came here for a vent basically. I just refrained from posting a rant in a sales thread.
The story is that I keep seeing sales threads for E series mods, the incan head type, and every time I cringe at the unsealed heads that don't seat all the way down and bodies bored in a scary fashion that look like they'd break in half with a stiff breeze. Every time I see these sales posts it's the same thing, like driving past a car accident. Can't help but think this guy just keeps destroying discontinued great lights.
Such a shame when there's guys out there, one in particular doing such great work with SF mods.
End rant.


----------



## mk2rocco

This also bothers me... Sometime I see them and like the specs but I just can't see it being useful to me if I can't use it outdoors.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

F89, would you be more specific regarding your problems with E series lights? Which ones gave you a problem? Not trolling here?

Bill


----------



## F89

Bullzeyebill said:


> F89, would you be more specific regarding your problems with E series lights? Which ones gave you a problem? Not trolling here?
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill,

I love SF, particularly E series. My problem was with certain sales threads of modded lights that to me are a destroyed light.
I'm all for a well modded light but as I noted in my post above the mods in question aren't good. I think mk2rocco knows which posts I'm talking about?
Anyway, didn't want to name and shame and on that note I'll name and fame instead, Tana is an excellent modder of SF who creates a product of high quality, durability, functionality and in the end really does justice to the transformed SF.
To answer your question Bill, none of the offending modded lights gave me a problem personally as I wouldn't touch one with a 40 foot clown pole.


----------



## mk2rocco

Yes, there are some in the Customs and modified section. Tana do do amazing work, I have 2 Oveready E-series triples that are also outstanding.


----------



## Icarus

Kiessling said:


> SF E3e with Turbo Head. Exterior is stock, interior modded by McGizmo



I've never seen this picture. The E-Series Turbo head is very very nice but the E3e is too long to my taste. Who made this prototype? Surefire? It is pity it never came into production.


----------



## labrat

An old E-type Rothandir 18650 body with Surefire head and tail, and Tad's or fivemega Bi-pin holder and incan bulb, more than enough for use outdoors a dark evening:


----------



## novice

labrat said:


> An old E-type Rothandir 18650 body with Surefire head and tail, and...fivemega Bi-pin holder and incan bulb...



I've got one of these too, currently with 2x18350 and a TL-3 bulb. With this setup, the brass contact plug was protruding too far to let the bezel screw all the way down, so I temporarily replaced it with a micro-wad of aluminum foil, which has enough 'give' to let me close the bezel gap. The grooves were just a little too 'slippery' for my taste, so I wrapped some skateboard tape around the body, which means that you want to think about which pockets you want to try to pocket carry this light with.


----------



## Panic!

Greetings, Gentlemen. Could you advise me, please, analogue to the tailcap SF Z61? I'm looking for black tailcap, similar to Z61 for e1d... 
Thanks!


----------



## Jose Marin

I have a black lumens factory tail cap for my e1d and it works and looks great. You can get them in twisty or clicky but they look more like z41 instead of z61


----------



## Eric242

This thread needs a bump.......


----------



## Tana

Eric242 said:


> This thread needs a bump.......



Holy cow... you and Kelly are neck to neck with the amount of RPM's... Wild looking collection, broski...

I remember you having so many C2's... now it's all about E1E's...


----------



## Eric242

Yes, the C2 was my long-time favourite.... until I gave one of your Triples a shot. After that it was all about the e-series..... Nowadways 18650/2x123 sized e-series lights with LuciDrv are my favourites.

Eric


----------



## Mr.Freeze

dude, that is awesome!


----------



## Jose Marin

New favorite edc, lx2 body and 2 stage switch with malkoff e2 super throw head and 4.35v sanyo ur16650zta 2500mah. Very nice general use low mode thats aprox 20 or 30 lumens at 2kcd and a 650 lumen high at 15kcd. Kcd measurements are my own.


----------



## AndyF

That's a nice setup.


----------



## gurdygurds

Hey all. I have zero experience with surefire lights but want to know if the e2d incan heads will lego onto and work with Malkoff MDC aa bodies. Thanks!


----------



## mk2rocco

gurdygurds said:


> Hey all. I have zero experience with surefire lights but want to know if the e2d incan heads will lego onto and work with Malkoff MDC aa bodies. Thanks!


They will!


----------



## rjking

Jose Marin said:


> New favorite edc, lx2 body and 2 stage switch with malkoff e2 super throw head and 4.35v sanyo ur16650zta 2500mah. Very nice general use low mode thats aprox 20 or 30 lumens at 2kcd and a 650 lumen high at 15kcd. Kcd measurements are my own.



Any info on runtime?


----------



## 1pt21

F89 said:


> Hello fellow E series addicts.
> I came here for a vent basically. I just refrained from posting a rant in a sales thread.
> The story is that I keep seeing sales threads for E series mods, the incan head type, and every time I cringe at the unsealed heads that don't seat all the way down and bodies bored in a scary fashion that look like they'd break in half with a stiff breeze. Every time I see these sales posts it's the same thing, like driving past a car accident. Can't help but think this guy just keeps destroying discontinued great lights.
> Such a shame when there's guys out there, one in particular doing such great work with SF mods.
> End rant.




Man I'm with you! How about the people destroying classic A2's by stuffing triples and whatnot in there? Honestly, an A2!?!? Why take out literally everything that makes an A2 such a great, iconic SureFire, to make it a triple LED baaah :shakehead. I can't even look at them. Honestly I'd rather see an E-Series head destroyed, at least it's just the head. Unless of course they decide to bore the darn thing paper thin.....

Anyway with that rant over I shall now contribute to this thread. My newest build/lego:






Started out as a bare E2L-AA body picked up on here. Acquired a new long clip, tailcap, LF E-to-C adapter, SolarForce Head and just picked up an M31 that's in the mail to complete the build. 

Unfortunately with the bezel up clip design and the bigger 6p sized head I don't see it being very pocket friendly. But, for some reason I've had it in my head to build this exact light for some time now (and spent well over a year slowly acquiring parts on the cheap). Should make an excellent emergency light running on both eneloops and when those run dry, alakaleaks if needed. Also tail stand-able is huge for emergency situations :twothumbs


----------



## Tana




----------



## Jose Marin

rjking said:


> Any info on runtime?


----------



## rjking

Thanks Jose. 1 hour is not too bad for a regulated runtime.


----------



## Jose Marin

Yeah it's not too shabby, id like to test the low mode but too impatient for those long tests lol


----------



## rjking

LX2 Lumamax Ultra was meant to be 15L/500H lumens if I'm not mistaken. the combo you have is pretty the Ultra specs except it might not run on 2x 16340's.


----------



## 1pt21

Tana said:


>




Please do not take my opinions and questions the wrong way, as they are just that; my personal opinion and honest questions.

My Opinion:
I want to like that light I really do, but I can't.. I love the all black look, love the 2-way clip, love the tailcap, love the small form factor, then I get to the head.. The tolerances are so nice and tight from tailcap to body, then body to head gap; ehh OK can live with that, a lot of my Malkoff'd 6P's have a similar sized gap, doesn't compromise water resistance but does take away from the look a bit. Now my eyes move to the bezel to head gap, holy crap WTH!! It's so huge that you can literally see the shoulder where the o-ring seats. To me it totally throws off the aesthetics of the light and it's all I can look at.

My questions:
Is that an A Series head? What makes that bezel gap so huge? Is it still waterproof/resistant? Is there some kind of brass/copper ring that could be machined to fill in that gap? If there is, I would honestly be sitting here drooling over that build (all black with a nice tiny touch of brass/copper accent mmm)! Is the mod reversible? What's crammed in there anyway?

Thanks for sharing and hopefully taking the time to answer my questions, I will not deny that fact that some of these customs are just crazy cool :twothumbs Nor will I deny that I'm sure my opinions stated are certainly the minority and that your modded Surefires are a MASSIVE hit across the board! I wish I was capable of such work since I'm being 100% honest here LOL :candle:

Cheers!


----------



## xdayv

Tana said:


>


One of the more impressive E-series mods so far... thanks for sharing Sir!


----------



## Tana

1pt21 said:


> Please do not take my opinions and questions the wrong way, as they are just that; my personal opinion and honest questions.
> 
> My Opinion:
> I want to like that light I really do, but I can't.. I love the all black look, love the 2-way clip, love the tailcap, love the small form factor, then I get to the head.. The tolerances are so nice and tight from tailcap to body, then body to head gap; ehh OK can live with that, a lot of my Malkoff'd 6P's have a similar sized gap, doesn't compromise water resistance but does take away from the look a bit. Now my eyes move to the bezel to head gap, holy crap WTH!! It's so huge that you can literally see the shoulder where the o-ring seats. To me it totally throws off the aesthetics of the light and it's all I can look at.
> 
> My questions:
> Is that an A Series head? What makes that bezel gap so huge? Is it still waterproof/resistant? Is there some kind of brass/copper ring that could be machined to fill in that gap? If there is, I would honestly be sitting here drooling over that build (all black with a nice tiny touch of brass/copper accent mmm)! Is the mod reversible? What's crammed in there anyway?
> 
> Thanks for sharing and hopefully taking the time to answer my questions, I will not deny that fact that some of these customs are just crazy cool :twothumbs Nor will I deny that I'm sure my opinions stated are certainly the minority and that your modded Surefires are a MASSIVE hit across the board! I wish I was capable of such work since I'm being 100% honest here LOL :candle:
> 
> Cheers!



Hahaha...

Hold your horses, cowboy... hahaha... this was taken within 5 minutes AFTER I got the L1gen2 black head (that answers your question) and proper camera in the same room... BEFORE it was modded... there is an old mod inside the head (from old skool retired modder) and gap is result of that... my mods have hairline gap between body/head... so don't lose any sleep, once I'm finally done with the mod there will be almost invisible gap... hehe... It just takes long for me to finish it because I became a father 6 weeks ago and not much time for modding - so all free time is concentrated on customers/member's orders - buying diapers is bigger priority than daddy just having another wicked mod of his ownon the shelf...


----------



## 1pt21

Tana said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Hold your horses, cowboy... hahaha... this was taken within 5 minutes AFTER I got the L1gen2 black head (that answers your question) and proper camera in the same room... BEFORE it was modded... there is an old mod inside the head (from old skool retired modder) and gap is result of that... my mods have hairline gap between body/head... so don't lose any sleep, once I'm finally done with the mod there will be almost invisible gap... hehe... It just takes long for me to finish it because I became a father 6 weeks ago and not much time for modding - so all free time is concentrated on customers/member's orders - buying diapers is bigger priority than daddy just having another wicked mod of his ownon the shelf...



LOL, understood. The horses are back in the stable :tinfoil: I look for forward to seeing the completed project!

Congrats on the newborn!!!


----------



## bykfixer

My first incan E.










Definitely not my last.

This one has the original bulb. I ordered some modules from Lumens Factory to preserve the original while I study up on these babies. This one will remain pretty stock since it was my first. 

Oh, at some point I'll pick up another E to play around with. No big numbers or fancy parts n pieces will be sought. Just a pants pocket carry friendly deal with a couple hundred lumens and longer run time.


----------



## novice

A sublime purchasing decision, bykfixer. And if you can find one of these:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?168327-(5th-Run)-E2e-Bi-Pin-socket , you can run a Streamlight Strion bulb off of a 16650 cell (I _assume_ these fit in an E2E), or a Streamlight TL-3 bulb off of 2x16340 cells. Those Streamlight bulbs are not as common as they used to be, but when you can find them, they are still more economical than the Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. I mean no disrespect towards Lumens Factory; I revere their continued support of SF incan lights.

I have a couple of E2x incans. With my current selection, even though I don't use them often enough, they are definitely keepers. The E2O Outdoorsman will take a 17670 cell without any internal re-dimensioning, although these days the 16650 has more storage capacity.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> My first incan E.
> 
> Definitely not my last.
> 
> This one has the original bulb. I ordered some modules from Lumens Factory to preserve the original while I study up on these babies. This one will remain pretty stock since it was my first.
> 
> Oh, at some point I'll pick up another E to play around with. No big numbers or fancy parts n pieces will be sought. Just a pants pocket carry friendly deal with a couple hundred lumens and longer run time.




A mighty fine acquisition indeed my friend! You're first incan E series?!?! Well you sure are full of surprises, but a heck of a first in my book :thumbsup:..

I like your decision to keep it running on 2x123 primaries with some LF bulbs. This light with the LF bulb will put a smile on your face, that I can guarantee!

The mods out there and lego possibilities are strong with this one, but knowing you (and us few remaining incan lovers out there), you will be more than happy with your decision. Enjoy it, I look forward to the various red brick wall and backyard comparison beamshots that are sure to come


----------



## bykfixer

Novice, I have some Strion bulbs. Since I own a couple of them I bought a few thinking the supply would dry up some day. And after trying some different types of bulbs in a bi-pin Mag 3 cell ML25 with low output 18650's for fuel I picked the TL3 bulb over others tried for the beam. As time passes I'll probably end up with a Tad's bulb holder. Thanks for the tip(s).

1pt, I never really got SureFire fever beyond a bunch of G2's (of various platforms) and 6P's. Not long ago I scored some nice A2's including the 4 flats version. I looked into onion rings and all sorts of bulb variations but ended up stashing some oem bulb modules and that was that. 
Regarding the E, I can see what all the excitement is about. Between some Vital Gear stuff, a Fox Fury PK-1 and a Vital Gear adapter I'm already well under way with lego parts (including an E/Scout tape switch to PKDL PR-1 adapter prototype). Yet I'm not all studied up on the multiple versions of the E series. I suppose an incan E1 will be added at some point and perhaps a more pocket friendly version of the E2 at some point. 
My light collection varies so widely that I just haven't added SureFire stuff in anything beyond small steps.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Good that you invested in A2 bulbs. They last forever to me it seems. As js notes in excellent A2 thread: 

"Seriously, though, a lot has gone into making the MA02, above and beyond the lamp itself, which is a very nice high pressure xenon lamp with enough halogen added to it to slow the rate of tungsten deposition on the glass, but not enough that the pressure would need to be lowered in order to prevent corrosion of the filament and support wires."

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Invested... man you aint kidding. It took a bit of effort and geez they were pricey. 

The bulbs for the E aren't hard to find and I'll scoop up a couple along the way. I'll use the Lumens Factory ones first though and will probably grab some LF bulbs for the A2's as well. 

I like the A2's ok, but man-o-man I dig that E2D.


----------



## UVvis




----------



## ningenmodoki

I'm a climber.
I need a headlamp.

Love the “e” lights cause they fit in the fenix head band perfectly!


----------



## novice

ningenmodoki, 
Thank you so much for this tip! I was unaware of this headband option. I am going to get one!


----------



## bykfixer

Found an early, like new gray E2E tonight... c'mon Monday (scheduled arrival date).


----------



## euroken

Couple of users...


----------



## gurdygurds

These lights are so cool. Got to mess around with a friends a few weeks back. If they could run 2xAA I would be trying to find one myself. I had my Malkoff MDC 2aa with me and completely forgot that he two lights could Lego together so wasn't able to try that out.


bykfixer said:


> My first incan E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not my last.
> 
> This one has the original bulb. I ordered some modules from Lumens Factory to preserve the original while I study up on these babies. This one will remain pretty stock since it was my first.
> 
> Oh, at some point I'll pick up another E to play around with. No big numbers or fancy parts n pieces will be sought. Just a pants pocket carry friendly deal with a couple hundred lumens and longer run time.


----------



## bykfixer

Man these things are addictive.

Since I got the first one I scored an HA E2E with a twisty an olive green one with a clicky and just won an E2E HA with a clicky. All stock so far but... 

I also scored an E2D LED body for use with my incan D stuff and have contacted Tana about a SingLED. 

Wanted the 2way clip for EDC purposes and thought "hmmmm LED drop in, LED body? Yeah, why not?" 

When the family has all arrived I'll do a group photo.


----------



## euroken

Not all Surefire but E-series base...

M61N running on 2xAA


----------



## gurdygurds

Can that "scalloped" e2d tailcap be fitted to the e2laa body???


euroken said:


> Not all Surefire but E-series base...
> 
> M61N running on 2xAA


----------



## archimedes

gurdygurds said:


> Can that "scalloped" e2d tailcap be fitted to the e2laa body???


Sure


----------



## euroken

archimedes said:


> Sure



FYI


----------



## 1pt21

euroken said:


> Not all Surefire but E-series base...
> 
> M61N running on 2xAA



Hmm, this is inspiration to my similar build posted on the previous page some posts back. I'm not very happy with the way my M31 is making contact with the LF E-to-C adapter and SolarForce head combo. Requires quite a bit of folded aluminum foil or copper wrap for proper contact/heat sinking. I do also like to smaller, more pocket friendly head. 

I do have a couple of those Malkoff (VME?) heads sitting on un-used lights that I can sacrifice. I KNOW that will make a perfect contact for the M31 (it was, after all designed for M series drop-ins) LOL..

How is the M61N on 2xAA's? Are they alkaline? Any idea of runtime?

Malkoff lists the operating voltage of the M61N at a minimum of 3.4v before it drops out of regulation, which is why I ask. I waited a long, long time to find a used Malkoff M3xx drop-in to avoid any issues in my light which is running 2x AA Eneloops with the ability to run 2xAA alkaline in an emergency situation.

Thanks for any info!!! And thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## euroken

Don't know the runtime but other members have run m61s successfully with two aa or nimh for 'hours' since the drop in came out.

Solarforce hosts are two big for malkoff's in my opinion likely because of the bore diameter of the tube. Additionally, for some e series bodies that's been bored to fit larger cells won't make proper contact with the drop in since the negative end of the module is close to 18mm in diameter.

Good luck!


----------



## gurdygurds

Awesome, thank you! Are those e2l aa bodies hard to come by? Looks like it could be a good contender as a replacement body for my 2aa Malkoff MDC. Love the light but tis a bit slick without any knurling. QUOTE=euroken;5151761]FYI








[/QUOTE]


----------



## euroken

Can't say I've seen a lot of them on the forums, but do pop up once in a while.

Fivemega also makes 2x18500 bodies (super grippy) that will accommodate 2xaa's with a sleeve but may need to add some foil on the Malkoff drop-ins for proper contact on 18mm bodies.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381602-18650-amp-2x18500-E-Bodies-By-Fivemega


----------



## archimedes

gurdygurds said:


> .... Are those e2l aa bodies hard to come by? ....



Yes, without buying the whole flashlight, at least.

There were also similar (rare) parts by @cubebike and @balrog as well ....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

You might check out Gene Malkoff for a 2AA body only. I use mine to run an M30, and an M31 drop in.

Bill


----------



## Bogie

archimedes said:


> Yes, without buying the whole flashlight, at least.
> 
> There were also similar (rare) parts by @cubebike and @balrog as well ....



Love my Cubebike body it's got so many options as will hold 3x 123's or 2x AA


----------



## free2game

archimedes said:


> Yes, without buying the whole flashlight, at least.
> 
> There were also similar (rare) parts by @cubebike and @balrog as well ....


Malkoff MDC bodies work with E series heads right? That's a possibility, think they're way thicker than the E series AA bodies though.


----------



## archimedes

free2game said:


> Malkoff MDC bodies work with E series heads right? That's a possibility, think they're way thicker than the E series AA bodies though.



Sure ...








Bogie said:


> Love my Cubebike body it's got so many options as will hold 3x 123's or 2x AA....



Balrog are pretty great, too ...


----------



## autogiro

2x14500 with LX2 
I always thought this was a Balrog body but it might be Cubebike?




Auto


----------



## Genna

Here two 14500 Balrog bodies


----------



## archimedes

autogiro said:


> ....
> I always thought this was a Balrog body but it might be Cubebike?....
> Auto



It can be tricky to tell those apart, but the knurling of the one in the photo looks like Cubebike to me ... :thinking:


----------



## euroken

Dug up some stuff...Not all are SF but all shown are E-series compatible...


----------



## 1pt21

euroken said:


> Dug up some stuff...Not all are SF but all shown are E-series compatible...




Dude..... KILLER collection!!!


----------



## euroken

1pt21 said:


> Dude..... KILLER collection!!!



Love these lights 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## vic2367

nice pics .....


----------



## mk2rocco

Any interest in a Ti clip for a E2DL?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=441241&share_fid=19597&share_type=t

New Clip for Surefire E2D LED Defender Ultra ?


----------



## rjking

Can anyone recommend where I can get an E-series O-ring?


----------



## Jose Marin

Ive gotten several pocket clips from sf customer service, im sure they would send you some orings if you email or call


----------



## Bogie

Call, never email SF it's a waste of time.


----------



## rjking

I did email them but never got a reply.


----------



## bykfixer

I think I'm an addict...





The users...




Top has a singLED, bottom an M61NLL.


----------



## bykfixer

Now that the EDCL1 and 2-T are out let the lego continue.





And to add more strain on my wallet Lumens Factory has added E bodies to their roster....


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Now that the EDCL1 and 2-T are out let the lego continue.
> 
> And to add more strain on my wallet Lumens Factory has added E bodies to their roster....



Nice. Now you just need the EDCL1-T too😈.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

I'm waiting for the EDCL1-T too...
Anyway, let's bless the good old times:


----------



## night.hoodie

rjking said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can get an E-series O-ring?




I can't honestly _recommend_, per se, because I have never used or seen the products first hand, but I do _know_ that eBay user pf2 sells Surefire flashlight replacement o-ring kits for C-series and E-series at absurdly reasonable prices with free shipping. If anyone purchases or has purchased these and has experience with these replacements, please let us know what you think about them, regarding material, quality and durability.


----------



## Jose Marin




----------



## night.hoodie

I have been wondering for a while, noticing how hard E1e are to find (appear only once or twice a month on eBay on average), and I just thought to ask this, in hopes someone can ballpark a figure.

Since incan E1e was introduced until it was finally discontinued, how many did Surefire manufacture, including all revisions?

I have only seen serials that if high enough would max, or rollover, at 100K in A or B sequences. Anyone see serials that max/rollover at a million? Surely they made more than 200K of them over all the years? 

What do you think happened to them all? Some percentage were lost and never found, but it couldn't be a large percentage. Recycled en mass by military or police and destroyed? Where are they all hiding? Why isn't there a constant inventory of at least 50 for sale per month on eBay, but only a couple per month, if that? Hoarded? 

(happy about LF releases, tho)


----------



## UVvis

15$ lamps on 1-2$ batteries for 15 lumens. Most are probably sitting on people’s shelves and in drawers where they are hard to justify the cost of running them versus newer brighter led’s.


----------



## bykfixer

Good questions Mr. Hoodie. The E1's are commanding higher prices than the E2's when you see them. 

I think right now there are many who have over the years taken advantage of available upgrades and won't let them go until you pry it from their cold dead hands. 

Yet in terms of it's original setup, it probably didn't sell anywhere near as well as the 2 cell version with nearly 4x the brightness. 15 vs 60 was a reason the fabled 3P was not continued when SureFire re-released the 6P with the anti-roll head. 
SureFire had a reputation of making BRIGHT products in small packages versus the competition of the day. And a 3 volt light bulb was just not as bright as a 6 volt bulb. 

All of this is conjecture on my part as I wasn't _around the scene_ back then. But I'd add that if folks wanted the output of a minimag back then they'd likely prefer it in an easier to hang onto platform than the early E1's.


----------



## archimedes

night.hoodie said:


> I have been wondering for a while, noticing how hard E1e are to find (appear only once or twice a month on eBay on average), and I just thought to ask this, in hopes someone can ballpark a figure.
> 
> Since incan E1e was introduced until it was finally discontinued, how many did Surefire manufacture, including all revisions?
> 
> I have only seen serials that if high enough would max, or rollover, at 100K in A or B sequences. Anyone see serials that max/rollover at a million? Surely they made more than 200K of them over all the years?
> 
> What do you think happened to them all? Some percentage were lost and never found, but it couldn't be a large percentage. Recycled en mass by military or police and destroyed? Where are they all hiding? Why isn't there a constant inventory of at least 50 for sale per month on eBay, but only a couple per month, if that? Hoarded?
> 
> (happy about LF releases, tho)



So, I'll add a couple of thoughts, in response ....

• I am not aware of any official production numbers having been released or published, so most any claim would likely be a wild guess.

• You can't just "add up" all of the serial numbers either, at least in any simplistic fashion, as I seem to recall some discussion that these weren't even necessarily continuous and sequential (eg, different production facilities started concurrent / overlapping runs from different numbers, letter / number resets with model changes, etc)

• Although not a "rare" or even uncommon model, it would not surprise me in the least if the (various) E1 model(s) were _not_ big sellers. As others have mentioned, _as designed in stock format_ (pricey flashlight with modest incandescent output running on expensive lithium primary) , these would not have been as popular as alternatives which were cheaper to buy, cheaper to run, brighter and / or more "efficient" through their time of production.

• Where did they all go ? Like many discontinued consumer type products, most have probably been lost / discarded / abandoned as "obsolete" .... I would guess that collectors "hoarding" these likely account for only a tiny percentage overall. Unlike say, gold or vintage watches or baseball cards, it is not inherently obvious that "some old outdated dim flashlight that uses a weird battery" might be valuable or otherwise collectible.

• Well then, why are they so expensive ? Supply and demand ... the few that do make it back to market are pretty sought after, both by collectors (to keep as a collectible) and enthusiasts (to modify / update / host new lighting tech)

• Like most things, though, if prices climb high enough ... more will find their way back to market eventually :shrug:


----------



## ajumpingbean

bykfixer said:


> I think I'm an addict...



Is that a McLux head on the second from the left and the first on the bottom? What do you have innit? Been very interested in securing a head for my first build.


----------



## bykfixer

ajumpingbean said:


> Is that a McLux head on the second from the left and the first on the bottom? What do you have innit? Been very interested in securing a head for my first build.



Both are pure Vital Gear samples (as in pre-production items from PK's personal collection).
The silver has an M31w fed by 2x AA. The other is 2x123 fed to the stock P60 type bulb assembly.


----------



## marinemaster

I have had my E2L one level 45 lumens for many years. Lately I have not been using it just been using ZL lights more. At some point this light was the best as it offered 9 hours flat regulation. 
I don't know to keep it or sale it. What you guys think ?
Also shall I maybe put in another led ? Still want 45 or so lumens but Im thinking maybe I can get 20 or 30 hours out of newer led. Another question will the original circuit work with a newer led or that will have to be changed as well ? 
Input appreciated.


----------



## recDNA

archimedes said:


> So, I'll add a couple of thoughts, in response ....
> 
> • I am not aware of any official production numbers having been released or published, so most any claim would likely be a wild guess.
> 
> • You can't just "add up" all of the serial numbers either, at least in any simplistic fashion, as I seem to recall some discussion that these weren't even necessarily continuous and sequential (eg, different production facilities started concurrent / overlapping runs from different numbers, letter / number resets with model changes, etc)
> 
> • Although not a "rare" or even uncommon model, it would not surprise me in the least if the (various) E1 model(s) were _not_ big sellers. As others have mentioned, _as designed in stock format_ (pricey flashlight with modest incandescent output running on expensive lithium primary) , these would not have been as popular as alternatives which were cheaper to buy, cheaper to run, brighter and / or more "efficient" through their time of production.
> 
> • Where did they all go ? Like many discontinued consumer type products, most have probably been lost / discarded / abandoned as "obsolete" .... I would guess that collectors "hoarding" these likely account for only a tiny percentage overall. Unlike say, gold or vintage watches or baseball cards, it is not inherently obvious that "some old outdated dim flashlight that uses a weird battery" might be valuable or otherwise collectible.
> 
> • Well then, why are they so expensive ? Supply and demand ... the few that do make it back to market are pretty sought after, both by collectors (to keep as a collectible) and enthusiasts (to modify / update / host new lighting tech)
> 
> • Like most things, though, if prices climb high enough ... more will find their way back to market eventually :shrug:


Don't forget they also used an expensive rare bulb. When bulb blew a LOT of them were probably thrown in a waste basket. I bet there are thousands in landfills.


----------



## FREI

marinemaster said:


> Also shall I maybe put in another led ? Still want 45 or so lumens but Im thinking maybe I can get 20 or 30 hours out of newer led. Another question will the original circuit work with a newer led or that will have to be changed as well ?
> Input appreciated.


The original circuit will work with a new LED. The light will be (much) brigther than befor and runtime will be the same as before (or marginal longer cause of the lower Vf of the new LED)


----------



## 1pt21

recDNA said:


> Don't forget they also used an expensive rare bulb. When bulb blew a LOT of them were probably thrown in a waste basket. I bet there are thousands in landfills.



The very thought of that just made me throw up in my mouth a little bit..... :green:


----------



## sgt253

you and me both..!!oo:


----------



## Bogie

They can still be found [emoji16]


----------



## BitGeek

Nice! Where did you find those?


----------



## Bogie

On LetGo when I went to meet the seller he said I have more of these, this I end up with 4.


----------



## BitGeek

Right on. That is a great find!


----------



## BitGeek

Right on. That is a great find!


----------



## MMD

I love e series, its so perfect, except maybe the clip...


----------



## ven

WOW bogie, amazing find 

New to the E, love the E
219b 5000k h17f tripLED





219b singLED tana3















219b triple 4500k


----------



## novice

ven,
I always enjoy your additions to "The flashlight family at home and at work" series. You have good photography skills.


----------



## ven

Thank you novice for the kind words, pics are just took with an iPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## kamagong

My first E-Series lights, a couple of E2Ds. Upon receipt I immediately betrayed my noobishness by trying to install batteries from the tail end. 






Both are in wonderful condition, though they seem to come from different vintages. Judging from the serial numbers, the bottom light is older, its anodizing shinier and a bit uneven in places. The top has a more matte finish.


----------



## bykfixer

Good score.

Yup that front load only got most of us at first.


----------



## BrightLeaf

Just ordered a NOS E1D, and at the end of April, I'll be picking up an E1B-MV!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Very nice pair kamagong

As always mr feeze, spectaculEr


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## bykfixer

Happy E ster.

Welcome back CPF.


----------



## ven

WOW!!!!


----------



## AR_Shorty

Just picked up this guy:


----------



## bykfixer

Epic Score!!!


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> Happy E ster.
> 
> Welcome back CPF.



Bykfixer
Notice on your EDCL2-T has a substitute tailcap (i think?) I was considering purchasing the little brother EDCL1-T which is supplied with a "gas pedal" twisty tailcap. I'm not finding reviews, or much feedback on either model. Is the edc tailcaps (or other functions) problematic in your opinion?

*Or just your personal preference, don't like a twisty?
Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer

Oh the gas pedal is great. I swapped it onto the Backup body at the top of the photo and used the clicky from the Backup on the 2-T. 
Some lego action made a couple of lights in the photo into different output and interfaces.

The 1 cell Backup in the photo now has the gas pedal setup similar to the 1-T you are thinking of acquring down the road. I like the absolutely spotlight looking beam from the EB1c Backup light. But the 1-T has been said to reach out as far as the EB1 yet provide a much better cone shape to the beam by lighting up the area outside the spot better.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?439979-SUREFIRE-EDCL-2T

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?441036-Surefire-EDCL1-T

Here's what some CPFr's had to say (including the original thinker JJ). They were some of the first to use them.


----------



## Jose Marin

hey byk what e heads have you got to work with a low/high using the new gas pedal switch? Any e series head that i lego with the new gas pedal switch only gives me momentary/ twist constant on. Only my old lx2/aviator legos will give me a low/ high on different heads


----------



## bykfixer

I don't have a large selection so all I can say is the EB1/2 works. I have an EB1 and read the EB2 works. 
My AZ2 head didn't do 2 settings, just high. 
I had read others say LX2 as well.


----------



## Jose Marin

Ah i figured it out, so i have several eb1-c 200 lumens 1 eb1-c 300 lumens and 2 eb2-c 500 lumens. On the heads they're marked 1 of 3 ways: hot surface, hot surface/qr code with a short serial number or hot surface/qr code with a short serial number but with a -c on the end. The new gas pedal switch works as a monentary/ constant on only with the heads with the -c on them, the other 2 types of heads it works like how the gas pedal is suppose to work. Very interesting


Edit: arg i thought i was on to something but this theory isnt true for my silver eb1 or my 2 e2d defender ultras hmmm weird. There must be some circuitry in certain heads that reconizes the gas pedal


----------



## bykfixer

Interesting.

My black EB1c has a serial number (w/qr code) and hot surface while my silver EB1c only has the hot surface on the head. The gas pedal works on each of those.

One thing I like about the gas pedal vs my A2 Aviators is the distance of travel from low to high when using it for momentary. You have to really want high mode to achieve high mode. 
But for constant that means several more twists to go from low to high. So there is that.
(Now by twists I don't mean full rotation of the tailcap but meant the twist action where your fingers "twist" the tailcap a 1/4 to 1/3 rotation with each action.)


----------



## knucklegary

^ The new EDC tailcap sounds like a twisty lovers dream!


----------



## id30209

Heard you talking about gas pedal... Here's one old school.
KL4, UBH, Z57 with McE2S switch - 2 modes...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice. Is that 3 cells AA's to equal one 18650? I run my KL4 with one 18650. KL4 has a boost circuit.

Bill


----------



## id30209

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice. Is that 3 cells AA's to equal one 18650? I run my KL4 with one 18650. KL4 has a boost circuit.
> 
> Bill



This one runs on 1x16650 with a spacer which is provided with the body. It can be used in 1-3x123, 1-2xAA(14500), 1xPila168S, 1-2Pila150S and 1x16650. Spacers are available for every combination. 
You can find details about this host here.
I really like KL4, versatile. I believe emitter swap and some driver enhancement would make it even better.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Ooops duplicate post deleted...


----------



## id30209

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Here is mine (UBH as above) in Brass with the RPM Brass Tail & stock E1e Head with Steve Ku LED module. I also have a Tana two mode LED module and a host of Lumens Factory LEDs. I will be starting a new thread soon for anyone interested in Brass UBH bodies....
> https://i.imgur.com/Z6IKq9n.jpg



Now that’s a class! I’m jealous now...
I’m very interested in brass edition so are many and i believe your thread will be much apreciated. Twothumbsup!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

+1.

Bill


----------



## Revcov

Joined the ranks with my first "E" this weekend. I picked up an E1L (3/45) from the WTS forums here and it's headed my way. Looking forward to it. Thanks for all the info & input I've gained here.


----------



## id30209

Revcov said:


> Joined the ranks with my first "E" this weekend. I picked up an E1L (3/45) from the WTS forums here and it's headed my way. Looking forward to it. Thanks for all the info & input I've gained here.



Join the club, there’s no way back now...


----------



## bignc

That was my first of the old school e series. A 3/45 e1l. I had several backups but don’t count those the same. The e 1 l was commandeered by my 12 year old daughter as her SHTF light for her pack. I couldn’t have been more proud of that choice!


----------



## Mikeg23

What options are there for an E-series head that will run on a 3 volt cr123 and 3.7-4.2 volt rcr. I just picked up a lumens factory warm head and I like it but looking for something in 4000 kelvin area give or take 500k maybe.


----------



## id30209

Mikeg23 said:


> What options are there for an E-series head that will run on a 3 volt cr123 and 3.7-4.2 volt rcr. I just picked up a lumens factory warm head and I like it but looking for something in 4000 kelvin area give or take 500k maybe.



One of the options are Aleph 1,2,3 and 19 heads. Then you can ask Tana for a light engine you like and that’s it.
But as i heard, RPM is in process of making E series hosts...


----------



## Mikeg23

You know I have seen mention of the Aleph stiff and sandwhich shoppe stuff many times over the years and have never taken the time to understand it. I’ve always limited myself to surefire and Malkoff. Could you expand on your thought maybe?


----------



## archimedes

Those are a modular system previously created by McGizmo.

I'm sure they'll reply with more details, but it is essentially endlessly customizable.


----------



## bykfixer

I obtained a Tana singLED that does 3.0 to 6.0 volts. The 350 mA version does about 100 lumens on high. I keep it memoried to 25% and the 4500k is pretty close to the SureFire bulb in appearance. 
He makes 1.0 amp ones that do about 350 lumens on high, but using a CR123 (about 2.7 volts under load) it drops to about 75 lumens in a second. An RCR works normal. 

You can do high only, lo (4%)/ hi (100%), hi/lo, a few modes without memory, a few with memory and iirc one with a "flash" too.


----------



## tonyvillegas

Here’s my E2D. Got this and a M600a for 25 bucks. I really wasn’t looking for a flashlight, but a co-worker (ex-navy) knows I have a Ar15 and said if I wanted a light for it. So I said sure. He brought both of them, I did my research and told him I didn’t have the money and didn’t want to make him an offer that would offend him. He said “just give me 25” so I was like “cool” 😂 

Anyways I’m really thinking of trading this E2D body for a E1e. Just like the smaller size body, especially for edc. If anyone is interested pm me. I know I’m new here, but I’m as honest as they come.


----------



## Mikeg23

Wow! You could easily put the KL4 head from the m600a on there and have a black L4 then get a Malkoff head for m600a


----------



## tonyvillegas

Mikeg23 said:


> Wow! You could easily put the KL4 head from the m600a on there and have a black L4 then get a Malkoff head for m600a



I actually want to keep it the head it has on it now, but I want to update with a Tana or lumens factory drop in led. Also did the McClicky upgrade on it.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Lumens Factory sells brand new E1e & E2e bodies for $43. Then you would have the option of double the run time using the larger body when needed, and the smaller one when desired. I have Lumens Factory drop ins, Tana Drop ins and a Steve Ku drop in, and all work well in the original head, but using a Kl4 or one of the new LED heads with the dedicated optics the throw is dramatically increased.


----------



## Unicorn

My E2E evolved a bit.
Started as a standard incan E2E in 2005. Upgraded to the LED head in 2008 or 2009. Then was given a tailcap and pressure switch from a Scout. Was used on a couple rifles over the years.
I might put the original switch back on if I can remember where I put it and use some rechargeable 123s as my daily carry light. Just because I like the little thing.


----------



## Tachead

This thread needs a bump...


----------



## @cafecomfacas

Hello guys. Any advice in which “dropin” to use in this old e2e crossair? The LF EOR does not fit, the Veleno I own also does not fit. I was hoping to use a LED to get more runtime. Main use: urban edc.

Photo 01
https://ibb.co/VjkDgHC

Photo 02
https://ibb.co/wzhKygG

Photo 03
https://ibb.co/FWzyzgy


----------



## Chadder

Lumens factory has a single mode LED that should work!


----------



## rrego

Tachead - liking that Bodyguard/VME set up. I have the same set up with a M61NL running 16340 IMR.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead

rrego said:


> Tachead - liking that Bodyguard/VME set up. I have the same set up with a M61NL running 16340 IMR.
> 
> [emoji106]


Yeah, it is definitely an amazing body. I love how grippy it is and the switch feel is great. I really hope Gene releases an unshouded 16650 version of it. 

Mine is currently running a M61N on 16340 IMR's as well.


----------



## rrego

Awesome Tachead! :thumbsup:


----------



## @cafecomfacas

Chadder said:


> Lumens factory has a single mode LED that should work!



Thanks. I was wondering about this one.


----------



## rrego

Don't have many Es, but do enjoy the ones I have.

Waiting for Lumens Factory single cell complete parts to be available in order to finally have my E1E.

**the blank black E in the picture is a genuine Surefire (not Lumens Factory) according to the "bay" seller. Body was pulled from reject (?) pile and made that light. 

https://imgur.com/a/Lk9SA5z


----------



## Chadder

chicojneto said:


> Thanks. I was wondering about this one.



https://imgur.com/a/1CaY6

I have the Lumens Factory drop ins on the E20, E2E, and E2D. I really like that I can have the long run time of LED, but not give up my ability to go Incan if I want.


----------



## ven

Couple of additions, E1L which is standard for now, actually quite like it. Have about 10 or 15 cr123 cells to burn up anyway. Surprisingly punchy for the 80lm output. Clean white beam as well..............i can cope for now






E2d which was a bargain, its sporting a lumens factory 319a 4k single mode drop in. Its a little under 400lm, wider hot spot than the original bulb. Of course brighter spill due to the extra lumens. Single mode i like as well for some applications.









L4 at the end, but same body etc as E
From L to R
219b 5000k triple H17f/singLED 219b 5000k/xp-e/319a 4k/219b 4500k triple


----------



## id30209

ven you are killing it...[emoji1690][emoji1690][emoji1690]


----------



## Rubicon1000

My el lumens factory with a kl4 head running on 16340s


----------



## Rubicon1000

This is my e2d with a lumens factory single mode led drop in with the kl4 mimi


----------



## Rubicon1000

Some of my e series.


----------



## id30209

That is one heluva collection Rubicon[emoji1690]


----------



## ven

:rock: AwesomE


----------



## ven

id30209 said:


> ven you are killing it...[emoji1690][emoji1690][emoji1690]



thank you, however I feel I have been left in the dark :bow:


----------



## Rubicon1000

Thanks guys, I have many more e series in the camper for the kids. I'll see about getting them all together and getting a good photo. Most are e2es running lumens factory 7.2 volt incans. The kids love the incans.


----------



## Tachead

Hey guy, does anyone have a link to a chart with the nomenclature for E-Series tailcaps? Thanks.


----------



## archimedes

Tachead said:


> Hey guy, does anyone have a link to a chart with the nomenclature for E-Series tailcaps? Thanks.


Aleph types, here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1099478


----------



## Tachead

archimedes said:


> Aleph types, here ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1099478


Thanks Archi but, I am looking for OEM Surefire E-Series tailcap nomenclature(Z52, Z68, etc.)specifically.

On a seperate note, are those Aleph bodies still made or?


----------



## Eric242

Aleph stuff isn´t made anymore for years now. Here is a good list for Surefire Tailcaps, not just E-Series.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...st-of-Surefire-s-Tailcap-Switches-with-IMAGES


----------



## archimedes

Tachead said:


> Thanks Archi but, I am looking for OEM Surefire E-Series tailcap nomenclature(Z52, Z68, etc.)specifically.
> 
> On a separate note, are those Aleph bodies still made or?



Sorry, yes, that would be in the link posted after mine ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2116459

And no, Aleph parts are long past discontinued.


----------



## Tachead

Eric242 said:


> Aleph stuff isn´t made anymore for years now. Here is a good list for Surefire Tailcaps, not just E-Series.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...st-of-Surefire-s-Tailcap-Switches-with-IMAGES



Thank you Eric, that is exactly what I was looking for👍.


----------



## Tachead

archimedes said:


> Sorry, yes, that would be in the link posted after mine ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2116459
> 
> And no, Aleph parts are long past discontinued.


Thanks again Archi👍.

Yeah, I was pretty sure they were but, I just thought I would make sure. Luckily RPM and a couple of others make similar bodies.


----------



## euroken

Raw and stone washed titanium E1e's















These are a work of hardcore fans of Surefire E series from China. It is my understanding that only a handful was made.

Hats off for an amazing build.


----------



## recDNA

So nice. I always loved the e1e when it was priced at suggested retail.


----------



## euroken

I thought suggested retail for E1e was above $100 for the longest time?


----------



## recDNA

euroken said:


> I thought suggested retail for E1e was above $100 for the longest time?


No it was far less. I mean the msrp.


----------



## euroken

recDNA said:


> No it was far less. I mean the msrp.



Interesting. I remember going into Paragon Sports in NYC picking up a brand new package of E1e pondering, ‘do I need to buy a $100+ flashlight?’ 😁


----------



## ven

Wow x2 and congrats , stunning


----------



## recDNA

euroken said:


> I thought suggested retail for E1e was above $100 for the longest time?


I think I paid $70 then a year later 45 then secondary market prices soared.


----------



## badtziscool

euroken said:


> Raw and stone washed titanium E1e's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a work of hardcore fans of Surefire E series from China. It is my understanding that only a handful was made.
> 
> Hats off for an amazing build.



Those Ti E1e replicas are so nice! It's one thing to mass produce something in aluminum, but it's a completely other thing to faithfully replicate something in a very small batch in titanium. An awesome tribute to the E1e. The only thing that could make it even better is to laser etch the SF branding and logo and give it a special serial designation. But I guess that gets it too close to copyright infringement.


----------



## recDNA

badtziscool said:


> Those Ti E1e replicas are so nice! It's one thing to mass produce something in aluminum, but it's a completely other thing to faithfully replicate something in a very small batch in titanium. An awesome tribute to the E1e. The only thing that could make it even better is to laser etch the SF branding and logo and give it a special serial designation. But I guess that gets it too close to copyright infringement.


I actually prefer the bulb believe it or not.


----------



## archimedes

euroken said:


> Raw and stone washed titanium E1e's....





badtziscool said:


> Those Ti E1e replicas are so nice! .... The only thing that could make it even better is to laser etch the SF branding and logo and give it a special serial designation. But I guess that gets it too close to copyright infringement.



If those were produced without consent of SureFire, I would think they would likely consider them to be "clones" ... with or without fake "branding" 

SureFire, in the past, has rather aggressively defended their intellectual property.


----------



## euroken

archimedes said:


> If those were produced without consent of SureFire, I would think they would likely consider them to be "clones" ... with or without fake "branding"
> 
> SureFire, in the past, has rather aggressively defended their intellectual property.



Didn't mean to detail the thread. 

Didn't think as far as a hobby recreation would start a copyright infringement discussion. It is my understanding that the makers of ti e1e gifted one to PK as a tribute. I don't think the intent was to mass produce and make a lot of money on this project...not that that would negate any copy right concerns...


----------



## archimedes

euroken said:


> Didn't mean to detail the thread.
> 
> Didn't think as far as a hobby recreation would start a copyright infringement discussion. It is my understanding that the makers of ti e1e gifted one to PK as a tribute. I don't think the intent was to mass produce and make a lot of money on this project...not that that would negate any copy right concerns...



There were sales threads here for similar items closed for inauthentic labeling.

For hobbyists and collectors, whether of watches or knives or flashlights or whatever, I think there can be very troublesome issues of authenticity. Especially after items have been circulated and sold and resold many times, if items are not clearly and properly marked, this causes all kinds of problems


----------



## Ozythemandias

It's best they aren't labeled Surefire (because obviously, they aren't), and should just be considered an homage, as is common with watches.


----------



## bykfixer

If I recall correct, the E1 gifted to PK was a one of a kind made by Forster, an American tactical gear manufacturer.


----------



## euroken

Thank you for clarification. Hope no one took the post as deceptive. The intent was to share the excitement 




bykfixer said:


> If I recall correct, the E1 gifted to PK was a one of a kind made by Forster, an American tactical gear manufacturer.



The above two are also from Forster.


----------



## id30209

I think maker stated in his thread that they are marked with his logo/sign where tje clip is grooved in the body. I believe it’s just a few made for their group


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> It's best they aren't labeled Surefire (because obviously, they aren't) ....



I agree



bykfixer said:


> If I recall correct, the E1 gifted to PK was a one of a kind made by Forster, an American tactical gear manufacturer.



My understanding was there was a "small run" but certainly more than just a one-off.

EDIT - reviewing one of the linked threads, it states "minimum three digits" as a production run, so presumably ~ 100-ish ?

These were not confined to only the E1, either ....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?456138-Titanium-E-series-done-Record-posts

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?447528-Finally-got-my-titanium-M1

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?428498-Titanium-alloy-KT-style-flashlight



euroken said:


> Thank you for clarification. Hope no one took the post as deceptive. The intent was to share the excitement
> 
> The above two are also from Forster.



Yes, I understand, and I did not think you were presenting these as anything otherwise


----------



## archimedes

id30209 said:


> I think maker stated in his thread that they are marked with his logo/sign where tje clip is grooved in the body. I believe it’s just a few made for their group



Perhaps @forstersun would clarify for us here, if any of these were marked with SureFire-style markings ?


----------



## euroken

There are no markings on the body that I see but haven’t looked below where the clip is attached.


----------



## Bogie

I remember reading about them I think I saw it said they are marked under the clip attachment point


----------



## peter yetman

This is from this thread...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Record-posts&p=5287469&highlight=#post5287469
Which is worth a look, even if it's just for the photos.
P




forstersun said:


> I didn't put any Surefire mark on it, this was not made by Surefire. Instead, I lasered my own logo in an inconspicuous place. You can see it in the picture, in the clip slot... When the clip is installed, the mark will be covered by it.


----------



## id30209




----------



## archimedes

There had been some question as to whether *some* (obviously not all, as I have seen the same threads that have been linked) of these had SureFire logos and similar markings.

The photos from this thread are now gone ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-flashlight&p=5241755&viewfull=1#post5241755

... but I think it would be useful information for collectors to know if there are copies of these items out there, marked as "SureFire" but not made by SureFire :shrug:


----------



## archimedes

So is everyone certain that none of these were so marked ?



forstersun said:


> Yes, copied M1.... *I got myself a non-laser-marked one.* In my opinion, I just don't like copied one have genuine one's logo/mark. I made a few copies too, just have my own logo hides somewhere insignificant.
> 
> THOES ARE NOT MADE BY SUREFIRE AND ARE NOT GENUINE M1....



If I am reading and understanding this correctly, it seems to imply that *some* of these _did_ carry the SF laser-mark.

Again, I think it would benefit the CPF community to know if this is ... or is not ... the case.


----------



## id30209

None of these E’s are marked with any SF or any other logo. Only makers signature. 
That was his decision based upon previous problems.


----------



## archimedes

id30209 said:


> None of these E’s are marked with any SF or any other logo. Only makers signature.
> That was his decision based upon previous problems.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## id30209

I was also sceptical at first but he clarified everything. There was also chit-chat on FB about it and PK also approved it only if there are no SF markings.


----------



## archimedes

id30209 said:


> I was also sceptical at first but he clarified everything. There was also chit-chat on FB about it and PK also approved it only if there are no SF markings.


Glad to hear that, much appreciated.


----------



## recDNA

archimedes said:


> If those were produced without consent of SureFire, I would think they would likely consider them to be "clones" ... with or without fake "branding"
> 
> SureFire, in the past, has rather aggressively defended their intellectual property.


Good luck in China.


----------



## scout24

I'd hope that replicating a product they haven't made and sold in years wouldn't raise the ire of the corporate lawyers, especially in these limited numbers. These Ti lights are beautiful, shame SF doesn't see the wisdom of keeping the collector market happy and do an annual limited run of a successful older light either in Ti, or just re-creating it in aluminum. New 4 flats L1's, A2's, E1's, it's not like they don't own the tooling. I know, I'm dreaming... 😁


----------



## kelmo

I just found my long lost black E2e!


----------



## Icarus

scout24 said:


> I'd hope that replicating a product they haven't made and sold in years wouldn't raise the ire of the corporate lawyers, especially in these limited numbers. These Ti lights are beautiful, shame SF doesn't see the wisdom of keeping the collector market happy and do an annual limited run of a successful older light either in Ti, or just re-creating it in aluminum. New 4 flats L1's, A2's, E1's, it's not like they don't own the tooling. I know, I'm dreaming... 



Finally a sensible comment instead of all the negative comments that have been posted so far.


----------



## forstersun

About this batch Ti (alloy) E-series. 
I made 108 3-flat E1e (half-half raw machine finish and stone washed finish). Other 5 styles made about 30 in total. 
No Surefire mark on all the lights. I lasered my own logo (initials of my name) inside the clip groove, but there is no logo on the lights without clip (no place to laser it).
All those were made for Chinese Surefire enthusiasts, 88 E1e and all the other style ones were ordered during the first week (in last Oct.), a few were ordered during the past month. This is just a hobby, I don't have to much extra time on this, just let it be.

About Ti M1 I posted before. Like I said in the thread, that batch was made by one of my friend (you can see the differences on knurling between that Ti M1's and Ti E's, I prefer the squeezed knurling, I won't make cut knurling), he made about 35 in total and had 4 left, asked me if I can help him post a thread on CPF and sell them. For that batch, only 3 or 4 were not lasered Surefire Mark, others were all with it. I made a mistake and agreed to post that thread. 

Personally I think no matter what the light is made of, there should be no Surefire mark on it if it's not made by Surefire. Fans can mark it by themselves if they want, but I won't do it in front. I don't intend to be suspected of things about patent protection or something else, I respect it, whether it's overdue or not.

And yes, I did gave one raw machine finished Ti E1e with LED drop-in to PK months ago. It's just a personal gift, to show my (on behalf of Chinese Surefire enthusiasts) respect and honor, not anything about "official approve", PK is PK, not Surefire. He loved it and we talked a lot about the details of E-series, for myself, everything is worth it.


----------



## archimedes

Thank you @forstersun for your detailed and informative post above.

It answers many questions and is much appreciated.

As numerous others have already mentioned here and elsewhere, these items appear to be beautifully machined.


----------



## euroken

Well, Forster, just a happy fan, super excited to land couple of Uber builds. Really appreciate it!!!

Cheers to the Chinese fans!!!


----------



## Monocrom

id30209 said:


> ven you are killing it...[emoji1690][emoji1690][emoji1690]



Absolutely! Those are all awesome!


----------



## bykfixer

forstersun said:


> About this batch Ti (alloy) E-series.
> I made 108 3-flat E1e (half-half raw machine finish and stone washed finish). Other 5 styles made about 30 in total.
> 
> ~ Snip~
> 
> About Ti M1 I posted before. Like I said in the thread, that batch was made by one of my friend (you can see the differences on knurling between that Ti M1's and Ti E's, I prefer the squeezed knurling, I won't make cut knurling), he made about 35 in total and had 4 left, asked me if I can help him post a thread on CPF and sell them.
> 
> ~ Snip ~
> 
> And yes, I did gave one raw machine finished Ti E1e with LED drop-in to PK months ago. It's just a personal gift, to show my (on behalf of Chinese Surefire enthusiasts) respect and honor, not anything about "official approve", PK is PK, not Surefire. He loved it and we talked a lot about the details of E-series, for myself, everything is worth it.



(Paul Harvey voice)
"And that folks....is the rest of the story"


----------



## euroken

With all that said...







Ti E1e on TAD bi pin :twothumbs


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## Salmonfacesalad

Lumens Factory Cyan E-1 LED drop in. Thank you Mark.

wish I knew how to post pictures.

https://i.imgur.com/FOnIrLi.jpg


----------



## archimedes

Salmonfacesalad said:


> Lumens Factory Cyan E-1 LED drop in. Thank you Mark....



Beautiful, I always enjoy seeing that rare color.


----------



## [email protected]

Salmonfacesalad said:


> Lumens Factory Cyan E-1 LED drop in. Thank you Mark.
> 
> wish I knew how to post pictures.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FOnIrLi.jpg



You are quite welcome , Richard.
Glad you liked it.

Cheers.


----------



## euroken

A nudge...

A pocket friendly duo. Queen Barlow and stone washed ti e1e


----------



## forstersun

You're right. Stone washed one is really friendly to everyday carry, no fingerprints, not afraid of scratches.


----------



## euroken

forstersun said:


> You're right. Stone washed one is really friendly to everyday carry, no fingerprints, not afraid of scratches.



I won't claim that I carry this one a lot  Thanks for making these! It is a beauty.


----------



## kamagong

euroken said:


> I won't claim that I carry this one a lot  Thanks for making these! It is a beauty.



I have this coming my way. Any differences between the E1E and the E1e besides the tailcap and markings? 
​


----------



## forstersun

Except tailcap and marking, all the E1E are three-cambered body and lotus-like bezel while some E1e are the same, some earlier version E1e are three-flat bodies body or two-cambered body(with z57 tailcap) with flat bezel.


----------



## kamagong

forstersun said:


> Except tailcap and marking, all the E1E are three-cambered body and lotus-like bezel while some E1e are the same, some earlier version E1e are three-flat bodies body or two-cambered body(with z57 tailcap) with flat bezel.



Thank you for your help. :twothumbs


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle

I carry EB2 Backup every day in my left rear pocket, dont think I can share pics of it yet unfortunately, new member.


----------



## thugcop

KooDeRR Whistle said:


> I carry EB2 Backup every day in my left rear pocket, dont think I can share pics of it yet unfortunately, new member.



Anyone knows where I can buy custom parts for the surefire E1?


----------



## AndyF

RPM has tailcaps that are recommended.


----------



## daveritchieaz

love the e series .... everyday carry for many years


----------



## Lumen83

thugcop said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy custom parts for the surefire E1?



I've bought quite a few parts and lamps from the E series from lumens factory. Very happy with all purchases.


----------



## daveritchieaz

e1e is far my favorite so far ..... ive used them for years but it seems like they discontinue stuff alot ....


----------



## euroken

Couple of ti e1e’s with lumens factory ti clips. 

Awesome!!


----------



## forstersun

I also want some of those Ti clips...


----------



## euroken

forstersun said:


> I also want some of those Ti clips...



Lumens factory has them. Good luck!


----------



## thugcop

euroken said:


> Couple of ti e1e’s with lumens factory ti clips.
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where or how did yo get the raw aluminum body?


----------



## euroken

thugcop said:


> Where or how did yo get the raw aluminum body?



Hey there, it's a titanium body, not an aluminum. It was a limited run. 

There are aluminum e-series bodies avaialble here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?453136-FS-RPM-quot-E-Series-quot-Battery-Bodies

Good luck!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Awesome thread and lights!! I'm just now getting in to E series. I have a Lumens Factory E2 with a Malkoff switch and M61WL in an MDE head and a Lumens Factory E1 with a Defender Head and Tail and a Tana SingLED. I keep checking LFs site every day for the E series heads they have coming out. I plan on putting together 2 more lights when they come out.


----------



## forstersun

Got 3 LF Ti E-series bezels from a friend, I think LF haven't release it yet. 

Fits perfect, new lego part!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Hey guys, looking for a little help on an old E2E that recently came into my possession. I need an incan bulb as the stock one is blown. I'm guessing these are just a stock MN-03 and I can source a replacement easily on eBay? Also, the stock plastic lens is cloudy and cracked. Are these easy to replace? Can I just stick a screwdriver through the bulb hole in the reflector, push it out and press in a new one. If so, anyone know where I can get a new one?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## scout24

That's a 3v MN-01 bulb. 6v are blue (MN-02) and white (MN-03) Either blue or white for that light. Don't overlook Lumensfactory bulbs if stock SF are hard to come by. I'll let others talk about the lens, I don't know how replaceable they are...


----------



## euroken

The Original bulb leads are soldered to the metal disc. I found it tricky soldering a new bulb lead on to the disc but it can be done. 

Most difficult part for me was the metal disc attached to the plastic housing. The disc is pressed into a plastic holder that if you’re not careful, disc won’t stay secure on the plastic. 

Question is, where would you source 3v Incan bulb in the same size? If you find the source, please do share. I’ve been looking for mn-01 bulbs myself.


----------



## id30209

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little help on an old E2E that recently came into my possession. I need an incan bulb as the stock one is blown. I'm guessing these are just a stock MN-03 and I can source a replacement easily on eBay? Also, the stock plastic lens is cloudy and cracked. Are these easy to replace? Can I just stick a screwdriver through the bulb hole in the reflector, push it out and press in a new one. If so, anyone know where I can get a new one?
> 
> Thanks guys!!


I’m using this:
http://tadcustoms.com/e-series-bi-pin-socket.htm

For lens replacement i would ask [email protected] factory for help



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bogie

Any one still made straight sided tail shrouds ?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Altermann is making straight shrouds but only in brass and other materials, not delrin


----------



## kamagong

Finally got an E2e!

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## LiftdT4R

id30209 said:


> I’m using this:
> http://tadcustoms.com/e-series-bi-pin-socket.htm
> 
> For lens replacement i would ask [email protected] factory for help



Thanks for the tip, unfortunately no luck. Looks like no one makes a replacement and even if they did it would be very difficult to replace. Looks like my little E2E is destined to be a shelf queen for a while longer.


----------



## kamagong

What's more popular? E1s or E2s? The E1E is a neat little light, but I'm really digging the E2E with an MN02 bulb.


----------



## archimedes

kamagong said:


> What's more popular? E1s or E2s? The E1E is a neat little light, but I'm really digging the E2E with an MN02 bulb.



Popular ? ... tough to say.

Market value ? ... I think E1 >> E2, especially in BK finish :thinking:


----------



## Icarus

archimedes said:


> Popular ? ... tough to say.
> 
> Market value ? ... I think E1 >> E2, especially in BK finish :thinking:



True, but the E2e is more practical as an EDC because of the longer runtime. However I use both.


----------



## mk2rocco

LiftdT4R said:


> Thanks for the tip, unfortunately no luck. Looks like no one makes a replacement and even if they did it would be very difficult to replace. Looks like my little E2E is destined to be a shelf queen for a while longer.


Just call Surefire! They will send you over whatever replacement stuff you need.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ampdude

scout24 said:


> That's a 3v MN-01 bulb. 6v are blue (MN-02) and white (MN-03) Either blue or white for that light. Don't overlook Lumensfactory bulbs if stock SF are hard to come by. I'll let others talk about the lens, I don't know how replaceable they are...



Yep, one thing I've always noticed though.. The early MN02's are dark blue, the later MN02's are light blue. And the really early MN03's have a tan colored base.


----------



## ampdude

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little help on an old E2E that recently came into my possession. I need an incan bulb as the stock one is blown. I'm guessing these are just a stock MN-03 and I can source a replacement easily on eBay? Also, the stock plastic lens is cloudy and cracked. Are these easy to replace? Can I just stick a screwdriver through the bulb hole in the reflector, push it out and press in a new one. If so, anyone know where I can get a new one?



Ah crap. You'll be best off getting a lumens factory replacement head/lamp or trying to find an original on ebay. The pyrex hex heads are not easy to find these days either, and you'll lose the pocket clip. You can still find MN03's pretty easily. I think you can still even order them from Surefire along with the P60 and MN10/MN11.

AFAIK Surefire never did make a lexan replacement kit for the E-series heads, only the P/Z/C series. Whenever the lexan SF heads were damaged, SF just replaced the entire head.


----------



## ampdude

euroken said:


> Couple of ti e1e’s with lumens factory ti clips.
> 
> Awesome!!



Wow, how did I not know that a custom ti SF e-series existed?


----------



## euroken

ampdude said:


> Wow, how did I not know that a custom ti SF e-series existed?



Correction...they are NOT Surefire made E-series. They were done as a fan project. Cheers!


----------



## bykfixer

kamagong said:


> Finally got an E2e!



I wondered for the longest time what all the fuss was about. Then I scored an E2D cheap-like. Suddenly I knew what all the fuss was about. 
Shortly after an E2e twisty arrived. Then a clicky. Long clip, short clip, Holy Smokes. They are nice little flashlights. 
Grab a couple of Lumens Factory replacement modules and be set for life.


----------



## ampdude

euroken said:


> Correction...they are NOT Surefire made E-series. They were done as a fan project. Cheers!



I caught that in another post, and then someone also mentioned lumens factory making them as well. Who made yours?


----------



## euroken

ampdude said:


> I caught that in another post, and then someone also mentioned lumens factory making them as well. Who made yours?



Forstersun.

Post #1725 

To my knowledge, Lumens factory hasn't made the ti version. Only the alum versions. But I believe he is making ti bezels.


----------



## Greenbean

I recently tried this and it’s working great for my needs. 

For the longest time I’ve loved the E2 series. Usually it’s an E2D type for the longer two way clip with a Malkoff single stage head on it. 

Well I had a Tactician and wanted to try it so off came my tried and true Malkoff one mode head (which works on a single li-ion) and on went the two stage Tactician! 

Down side is you have to run 6V, but I love it for now. Tight for high, loosen head for low, oh and I scored a tail cap without the four edges. It’s just a regular flared tail. 
And tried a type of aluminum metal dye to black out the lettering.


----------



## Roger Sully

I resurrected a few oldies. The Lumens factory upgrades are a great choice! The possibilities are endless!





[/IMG]


----------



## ven

Damn, thats one mighty awesome E family you have going. I am a fan of the lumens factory bulbs, decent value and find the 319a quite pleasing to the eye.


----------



## LRJ88

Greenbean said:


> I recently tried this and it’s working great for my needs.
> 
> For the longest time I’ve loved the E2 series. Usually it’s an E2D type for the longer two way clip with a Malkoff single stage head on it.
> 
> Well I had a Tactician and wanted to try it so off came my tried and true Malkoff one mode head (which works on a single li-ion) and on went the two stage Tactician!
> 
> Down side is you have to run 6V, but I love it for now. Tight for high, loosen head for low, oh and I scored a tail cap without the four edges. It’s just a regular flared tail.
> And tried a type of aluminum metal dye to black out the lettering.



Li-ion works well in the Tactician too, i'm running Keeppower 16650s in mine and they work flawlessly.


----------



## ncvarmint2016

How do the lumens factory led tower version’s beam look? Is it as clean as the led complete head?
thanks


----------



## Greenbean

LRJ88 said:


> Li-ion works well in the Tactician too, i'm running Keeppower 16650s in mine and they work flawlessly.



Hmmmm, 

Maybe it was the cell I was using. 

I’ll try one of my 16650 KeepPowers. 

Thanks man!


----------



## Roger Sully

ncvarmint2016 said:


> How do the lumens factory led tower version’s beam look? Is it as clean as the led complete head?
> thanks



If I had to compare the E2 LEd to the new KL1 head is definitely stick with the KL1 (pictured at the bottom)


----------



## euroken




----------



## nbp

I haven’t rummaged around in this thread for quite a while but now I have a new E-Series BOSS build coming so I need to browse for cool Lego ideas. So many cool E parts made in the old days, I need a refresher on what might be floating around out there!


----------



## id30209

nbp said:


> ... new E-Series BOSS...



Wait, Boss is E compatible?[emoji15]


----------



## nbp

There is an E Series threaded version.


----------



## GMT2330

Deleted


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Where does everyone find all these older e series. Love their look and size. It’d be fun to LEGO too I bet. I could just get a Tactician but LEGO sounds fun.


----------



## Greenbean

Just watch the For Sale section and from time to time they show up. 

I had about four E1 lights at one time and slowly got down to an E1L body and an E2L body, with different heads and tailcaps. 

I do always keep en eye out for the E2D bodies as they are usually good and beat up and have loads of “character” marks! 

Oh I also have a new never used E2L AA! Just love that one and am always looking for another.


----------



## pilo7448

There was an e1e for sale just recently, not sure if it's gone

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT2330

Deleted


----------



## Swedpat

I have to say that while I still love my E-series models, I can't avoid to perceive them as a bit dim. This may be a bit double-edged because 80lm is of course the same today and is as useful as it was earlier. But the fast LED development has indeed given me a new reference compared to earlier.


----------



## Tachead

Swedpat said:


> I have to say that while I still love my E-series models, I can't avoid to perceive them as a bit dim. This may be a bit double-edged because 80lm is of course the same today and is as useful as it was earlier. But the fast LED development has indeed given me a new reference compared to earlier.


It sounds like you need an LED tower module if you haven't tried one and have an incan version. Another option is to send it to Tana for an upgrade if it is an LED version. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave D

Swedpat said:


> I have to say that while I still love my E-series models, I can't avoid to perceive them as a bit dim. This may be a bit double-edged because 80lm is of course the same today and is as useful as it was earlier. But the fast LED development has indeed given me a new reference compared to earlier.



The Malkoff MDC heads are compatible with the SF E series bodies or check out the offerings from LumensFactory.


----------



## Tachead

Dave D said:


> The Malkoff MDC heads are compatible with the SF E series bodies or check out the offerings from LumensFactory.


Yep, good point. VME heads too so you can run many different dropins like mine here...






Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Swedpat said:


> I have to say that while I still love my E-series models, I can't avoid to perceive them as a bit dim. This may be a bit double-edged because 80lm is of course the same today and is as useful as it was earlier. But the fast LED development has indeed given me a new reference compared to earlier.



If it's power you're looking for, you should look for OR copper triple E head, or Boss E-series...to give you some serious output :rock:


----------



## Swedpat

Thanks for replies!
One thing worth to think about is that Surefire 10 years ago didn't care about the lumen race and for example Outdoorsmans already at that time had much less output than chinese competition like Fenix.
That's one reason I actually liked Surefire(winning lumen race was not a goal). I think not today either, even if they are pushing their lights a bit too hard for the capacity of CR123s.
Malkoff devices is one of my favorite brands and I actually have a lot of items, including a Scout head. I know there are several ways to upgrade Surefires but I really think standard is at least estetically the nicest. And the first Outdoorsman LEDs have the nicest design, in my opinion.


----------



## ampdude

Swedpat said:


> And the first Outdoorsman LEDs have the nicest design, in my opinion.



Are you referring to the original finned KL1 head or the first KL1 that they put on the E1L and E2L Outdoorsman lights?

I actually like both, but I do prefer the first iteration of the KL1 with the vented fins.


----------



## BigDak19

This is only the second time I've sign into CPF as a user rather than lurking but I saw this E-Series addict thread and had to join. I've been collecting Single-Cell E-series and I was wondering what other black bodies I am missing besides the E1B-MV. I like the older natural-ano Outdoorsman E1e but they're a little bit out of my collectors price range. So far (oldest to newest model) I have: 110 lumen E1B Backup, 200 lumen EB1 Backup, E1D Defender and an EDCL1-T. Please let me know what I'm missing!





Also, if I'm breaking any rules please tell me!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Looks good so far. Your links are not working.

Bill


----------



## BigDak19

Bullzeyebill said:


> Looks good so far. Your links are not working.
> 
> Bill



I guess I don't know what I'm doing for posting photos with Imgur. Does this one work?


----------



## archimedes

Hey Dak, the Imgur "gallery" function will not work here.

Reposting that for you ...


----------



## Bogie

Backup MV is another Black variation.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDak19

archimedes said:


> Hey Dak, the Imgur "gallery" function will not work here.
> 
> Reposting that for you ...



Thank you, archimedes.

What did you use to post?


----------



## BigDak19

Bogie said:


> Backup MV is another Black variation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's next on my list. How do you like the beam? I've never had any of the MV iterations


----------



## Bogie

It’s a nice floody beam very useful for closer task. If you ever had a KL4 it very similar profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDak19

That's what I'm interested in. I used to love high lumen and candela but now I'm more interested in a practical beam for EDC. In respect to Surefire, the price for a new E1B-MV, it's a no brainer that I need to add it to my collection.


----------



## archimedes

BigDak19 said:


> Thank you, archimedes.
> 
> What did you use to post?



Sure, cheers. It is still hosted at Imgur, but don't use the "gallery" code.

I think it may be listed as something like "BBCode" instead :thinking:


----------



## akula88

You need to have --
- older E1 in plain BK-HA (gloss)
- E1e-BK (HA BK) one of the holier-grail finish for E1e

... and since you have the EDCL-1T and EB-1T/C on the series...
it might not be ackward to another holier-grail and their grandfather -- the L1-BK.

Happy Hunting and Good Luck


----------



## BigDak19

akula88 said:


> You need to have --
> - older E1 in plain BK-HA (gloss)
> - E1e-BK (HA BK) one of the holier-grail finish for E1e
> 
> ... and since you have the EDCL-1T and EB-1T/C on the series...
> it might not be ackward to another holier-grail and their grandfather -- the L1-BK.
> 
> Happy Hunting and Good Luck



I know time is probably limited but if I bought a $250 light that is 10+ years old, my wife might kill me. I love the old E1e lights though. Our baby is due any day so maybe I can get away with it after she's here and settled! Might be time to start selling off some of my knife collection to fund my flashlight addiction.


----------



## akula88

Yeah... family should come first.

I had some regrets on selling some of my collection. But I had to move on and focus on what I my 'practical reality' in terms of having a practical collection.





top-to-bottom: Aleph3 on E2e; Aleph1 on L1-BK (gutted) body; L1 head on Aleph-123 body


----------



## BigDak19

Especially in the midst of everything happening in the world right now.


----------



## Seattle Sparky

[/IMG]


----------



## SteveRogers

I have a few Arisaka Defense modlites and legos coming down the pipeline


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Seattle Sparky, a CR2 body?

Bill


----------



## ven




----------



## Seattle Sparky

Bullzeyebill said:


> Seattle Sparky, a CR2 body?
> 
> Bill


It’s Oveready e35 body


----------



## Icarus

Custom built Triple XP-E2 Lumens Factory KL1 head.


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very cool triple KL1

also, nice collection ID!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very cool triple KL1



:thanks: I've always been a big fan of the KL1 design.


----------



## Icarus

Custom built Triple XP-E2 Lumens Factory Teardrop head.


----------



## Fish 14

Can anyone tell me what the mAh draw on the TACTICIAN is.


----------



## euroken

Z2 style lights with E series heads made possible by OR:


----------



## pilo7448

Euroken, who made the little "copper" spacer in the Ehead? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

pilo7448 said:


> Euroken, who made the little "copper" spacer in the Ehead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



it’s the OR copper triple e head. It’s not a spacer added afterwards. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jose Marin

Some of my most used E lights


----------



## pilo7448

[emoji3590]





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

* SF LX2 head mod'd in 2013 by DatiLED. XP-G2 1D tint, TIR retained, circuit changed to support a single 3.7 LiIon batt, 3-modes (L-M-H)
* SF E2E body 3-round
* Lumens Factory new E2T-styled clicky tailcap with glow-in-the-dark boot

-- LM is nice match to the E2E HA-Nat tint. --


----------



## Monocrom

Details, please!


----------



## forstersun

Got two fantastic E-series lights recently. An E1e WineLight and a camouflaged E2e. 

That E2e WineLight II is not mine, belongs to a friend.













Really love this camouflaged E2e, haha.


----------



## pilo7448

Ooh Forster.. Nice Winelight, I hope to find one someday 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow Forstersun, those are some spectacular catches!

The camo E2 has been a fan favorite since it was launched. It's very elusive. I hunted it for years and never came close to catching it. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## forstersun

jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow Forstersun, those are some spectacular catches!
> 
> The camo E2 has been a fan favorite since it was launched. It's very elusive. I hunted it for years and never came close to catching it. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Thank you.

I have the same feeling. From 2007 til now, I only known 1 camo E2e for sale (within China) publicly, I'm lucky enough to seize the opportunity. Hope you'll run into one someday.


----------



## akula88

After waiting for five months for my package to be delivered by our locked-down central postal exchange, I finally got hold of my Tana-modded KL4 (Nichia 219B) + replacement circuit driven @1.4Amps. 

Regular 2-stage tailcap was also mod'd to clicky.







other parts in the photo is another clicky-modded L1 tailcap and an brass U2e head adapter.


----------



## euroken

One of the best looking legos in my opinion


----------



## pilo7448

euroken said:


> One of the best looking legos in my opinion


Very nice[emoji108]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Another lego:


----------



## pilo7448

Old-school E1





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

This couple of legos occupies slots on my edc bag.






front pocket : E2T Tactician head on EDCL-1T body with 16340; EB2-C tailcap

Main pocket : EDCL-1T head (mod'd by DatiLED with new 4-stage circuit and Samsung LH351D 500K ) on Tactician body (16650) and Z57 shrouded tailcap


----------



## euroken

Finally got one...the elusive AZ2-"*S*"

It's too bad Surefire didn't make more of these lights with strobe implementation. The gas pedal tailcap to access low and high is solid and a quick double tap and hold goes into strobe...wish they made newer iterations of these.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Fantastic score!

I was always interested in the AZ2 but never pulled the trigger. The Z2-S is a fantastic light and I'm sure the AZ2-S is even better, a lot more usable for EDC. 

how's the tint?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

jamesmtl514 said:


> Fantastic score!
> 
> I was always interested in the AZ2 but never pulled the trigger. The Z2-S is a fantastic light and I'm sure the AZ2-S is even better, a lot more usable for EDC.
> 
> how's the tint?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Let's not talk about tint lol. It’s cold white lol. Not the most pleasant beam. 

The low activates four 5mm leds and the high turns on the middles led also so combines flood and spot together. 

It’s like a2. I might look for ways to mod it so it will have more pleasant tint and also up the brightness. UI is great and don’t really want to mess with it though.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Boooooo.
That's kinda what I thought. The tint lottery was real. I'm sure it's only noticeable when white wall hunting. In daily use it's perfectly usable. 

If you can update the LEDs while keeping that UI you'd have a seriously badazz light! (Still really cool otherwise!)

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

jamesmtl514 said:


> Boooooo.
> That's kinda what I thought. The tint lottery was real. I'm sure it's only noticeable when white wall hunting. In daily use it's perfectly usable.
> 
> If you can update the LEDs while keeping that UI you'd have a seriously badazz light! (Still really cool otherwise!)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Something like this?
All emitters are HI CRI except A2 secondaries. They are red. 
Big thx to my man Nitroz for the hard work


























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Niiice! May be I’ll ping him and see what can be done.


----------



## mrsteel

euroken said:


> Let's not talk about tint lol. It’s cold white lol. Not the most pleasant beam.
> 
> The low activates four 5mm leds and the high turns on the middles led also so combines flood and spot together.
> 
> It’s like a2. I might look for ways to mod it so it will have more pleasant tint and also up the brightness. UI is great and don’t really want to mess with it though.



My Aviator is cold white, and I actually really like it, it’s not blue or green just a nice Snow White, usually I like incandescent levels of color temp but there’s something about it I really like. 
Same with the beam of my Fury.


----------



## Bogie

New addition e2e that seams to be earlier then my other one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

My (current) E2 series heads 






Surefire head/parts, except for three heads - Aleph1, Aleph2 and LM P60-to-E; and LM/VG/TnC E2C conversion adapters.

A number of the heads have been mod'd by resident CPFer's.

---
Level view :


----------



## tryknives

So many awesome combos in this thread! Here are some that I like.


----------



## tryknives

And a few more from the past


----------



## Megalamuffin

I love e series. There are more to buy and a couple I plan to have upgraded under the hood.







The malkoff VME head is essential to any e series collection. This is in my pocket today with an m31w.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just got this e2d incan. What a nice light.










Lego time.


----------



## kerneldrop

Megalamuffin said:


> The malkoff VME head is essential to any e series collection. This is in my pocket today with an m31w.



Vinh's P60vn drop-in fits the VME head. If you like something different. 
The quad/triple copper shell, and the mule shell fit in. Pretty neat.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Thanks for the tip. That is neat.

I just did a runtime test with the e2d incan head on an e1 with an 880 mah 16340. It ran for 55 minutes regulated and then shut off. The light got quite warm, and seemed to be about 30-40 lumens give or take. Useful little setup.


----------



## knucklegary

Kernel, Which P60vn copper (nickel plated?) shell fits MDX head that accommodates for hi/low ring? 

I didn't know Vinh has two different shells. Heavier obviously for hotter setup's


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Kernel, Which P60vn copper (nickel plated?) shell fits MDX head that accommodates for hi/low ring?
> 
> I didn't know Vinh has two different shells. Heavier obviously for hotter setup's



The heavier "mega-mule" shell is for the 12-LED mule, or special requests.

The hi/low ring and the regular silver ring fits the triple/quad shell.

The “mega mule” shell fits the MDX head, but the rings do not fit to secure the dropin into the head.
The light works without a ring...the drop-in is kept in place by the battery.
I don't see where the ring would ever be needed...the driver spring will absorb the forces when it's dropped.
I keep the Mega-Mule 12-LED mule in an MD2.


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Kernel, Which P60vn copper (nickel plated?) shell fits MDX head that accommodates for hi/low ring?
> 
> I didn't know Vinh has two different shells. Heavier obviously for hotter setup's



Now if you just had to have the ring you can take a dremel to the ring and with little effort it'll fit just fine.


----------



## knucklegary

Roger that.. So it's the MD ring (either Al or Cu) ID that is too small and needs to be opened up a tad to fit the mega mule shell.. That's what drum sanders are good for. If not having to remove a lot of meat ID remains concentric


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Roger that.. So it's the MD ring (either Al or Cu) ID that is too small and needs to be opened up a tad to fit the mega mule shell.. That's what drum sanders are good for. If not having to remove a lot of meat ID remains concentric



The bottom of the MD ring has a lip that sits on the bottom of the shell...so it doesn't have to stay concentric.

Yea it doesn't take much. in 2 mins I can fit it with a dremel. 

I'll put some pics on here. 

I'm still in the boat that the fitting ring isn't needed...and the high-low ring isn't needed when you have 6 modes including a "moonlight"


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Roger that.. So it's the MD ring (either Al or Cu) ID that is too small and needs to be opened up a tad to fit the mega mule shell.. That's what drum sanders are good for. If not having to remove a lot of meat ID remains concentric



Now the Mega-Mule Dropin fits the VME and is secured if you want to run it on an E-series body. Quad shell does too.


----------



## Megalamuffin

The perfect tactician. Lumens factory deep carry clip with original lanyard ring, and a washer under the tailcap to make it operate momentary only and never come loose or turn on accidentally.


----------



## Freedomarms

Megalamuffin said:


> The perfect tactician. Lumens factory deep carry clip with original lanyard ring, and a washer under the tailcap to make it operate momentary only and never come loose or turn on accidentally.
> 
> View attachment 28995



Do you have any specs on the washer?


----------



## Megalamuffin

Freedomarms said:


> Do you have any specs on the washer?



It’s a danco #22 diverter washer, part number 35698B. I got them at ace hardware. 

Because it’s a fiber washer it takes very well to a sharpie if you want to color it to blend in with the light.


----------



## Freedomarms

Thank you!


----------



## Munkel

I'm just getting into this, very late to the game so many parts from LF and FiveMega, so damn addicting and fun to lego stuff together. Is it common to have the need/desire to build a whole new light when you have one extra tailcap, head or body? I just can't help myself.


----------



## Bogie

Definitely a tough balancing act between I should keep a few spare parts & let’s just build another light 🤣


----------



## ilikeguns40

One of my favorites. Malkoff tricap, E1B body, Malkoff neutral 3 mode MDC head SST20 4000k 95CRI


----------



## chillinn

Munkel said:


>



On the right, on what I believe is fivemega's bimetal 18500 e head e tail with an E to C adapter, what is that head that looks like a mini version of a classic z46 for M? I did not know those existed. Want. z number, please.

Edit: z32
Answered my own question.

Nice collection with novel choices, Munkel


----------



## Munkel

chillinn said:


> On the right, on what I believe is fivemega's bimetal 18500 e head e tail with an E to C adapter, what is that head that looks like a mini version of a classic z46 for M? I did not know those existed. Want. z number, please.
> 
> Edit: z32
> Answered my own question.
> 
> Nice collection with novel choices, Munkel


That is an extremely rare piece that cost me a whopping $9.99 from here. lol But yes, essentially a Z32.


----------



## thermal guy

ilikeguns40 said:


> View attachment 36248
> 
> One of my favorites. Malkoff tricap, E1B body, Malkoff neutral 3 mode MDC head SST20 4000k 95CRI


I got to build me one of them. That’s nice!


----------



## chillinn

Munkel said:


> That is an extremely rare piece that cost me a whopping $9.99 from here. lol But yes, essentially a Z32.


LOL, I forgot all about Solarforce.


----------



## Munkel

ilikeguns40 said:


> View attachment 36248
> 
> One of my favorites. Malkoff tricap, E1B body, Malkoff neutral 3 mode MDC head SST20 4000k 95CRI


If you scroll fast enough you can see all the parts from that original light, E1B body and E1B head and tail from my post.


----------



## Munkel

Curious how Surefire E1 heads will handle 18350 or 18500 batteries, will it fry the head eventually or cause battery problems? Really liking an SF E1B head I have with a fivemega 18350 body.....


----------



## chillinn

Munkel said:


> Curious how Surefire E1 heads will handle 18350 or 18500 batteries, will it fry the head eventually or cause battery problems? Really liking an SF E1B head I have with a fivemega 18350 body.....








This is an E1. Incan. Any secondary Li-ion would fry the MN01 lamp. I'm not certain the E1e is identical inside, but it's also incan and came with an MN01. Lumens Factory makes other lamps for E that take Li-ion, and so did Tad Customs before withdrawing. E1L and E1B are LED, and iirc they're also primary 3V only. Mark @ LumensFactory also sells replicas of 3 types of the LED heads Surefire once made, I believe with various color temperatures available, some with modes, and they will accept primary or secondary Li-ion, one or two cell heads available. Check out the one with fins (KL1 replica).


----------



## Munkel

chillinn said:


> This is an E1. Incan. Any secondary Li-ion would fry the MN01 lamp. I'm not certain the E1e is identical inside, but it's also incan and came with an MN01. Lumens Factory makes other lamps for E that take Li-ion, and so did Tad Customs before withdrawing. E1L and E1B are LED, and iirc they're also primary 3V only. Mark @ LumensFactory also sells replicas of 3 types of the LED heads Surefire once made, I believe with various color temperatures available, some with modes, and they will accept primary or secondary Li-ion, one or two cell heads available. Check out the one with fins (KL1 replica).


Yes, I should have specified newer E1B MV Backup head, I do have a few of the LF heads as well, like them a lot. Thanks!


----------



## chillinn

We'd be nowhere without Mark, that is for sure. Probably within the next 3 purchases, I will succumb to a 3 mode 3.7-9V KL1 HA flat w/ Cree XP-L WW 90CRI. I wonder if Mark can remove the memory for me. 3 modes always starting in low are really cool, because you can go back and forth between low and medium. I doubt he can, because of the design, but it would also be awesome with an OP reflector rather than TIR.


----------



## ilikeguns40

Munkel said:


> Yes, I should have specified newer E1B MV Backup head, I do have a few of the LF heads as well, like them a lot. Thanks!


The newer E1B MV will handle 3.7v li-ion 16340 and other sized 3.7v batteries. I’ve tested this and no change in brightness from LED. I had also emailed Surefire and had asked if it can handle the voltage and they said yes. The E1D, E1B, EB1, and newer one cell lights are secretly duel fuel, they don’t actually specify it because they market their lights as dependable and make money off their CR123s.


----------



## Munkel

ilikeguns40 said:


> The newer E1B MV will handle 3.7v li-ion 16340 and other sized 3.7v batteries. I’ve tested this and no change in brightness from LED. I had also emailed Surefire and had asked if it can handle the voltage and they said yes. The E1D, E1B, EB1, and newer one cell lights are secretly duel fuel, they don’t actually specify it because they market their lights as dependable and make money off their CR123s.


Thank you, one of these days I need to talk you into a picture of a MDC Bodyguard V2 head on a E1 body if you have that, which I am guessing you do.


----------



## ilikeguns40

I used to have that head, not anymore. It would look like this without the SS crenelated bezel, one of my favorite Lego combos. Here is my post of the bodyguard V2 beamshot Here


----------



## Munkel

ilikeguns40 said:


> I used to have that head, not anymore. It would look like this without the SS crenelated bezel, one of my favorite Lego combos. Here is my post of the bodyguard V2 beamshot Here
> View attachment 36425
> View attachment 36426


Thanks, I had seen that post on Reddit when looking up the head. It’s pretty big and plenty of light for sure. I wish it was available with a crenelated bezel.


----------



## ilikeguns40

I talked to Gene and he does have future plans on machining a crenelated bezel for the MDC optic heads in the future


----------



## Munkel

OK, pretty sure my next head for an E1 will be a Malkoff BGv2 but what other awesome heads do ya'll like? I tend to prefer single mode, or at least a head that always comes on in high. Looking for something with some more throw than the SF E1BMV head I have. I have 2-3 from LF that are all pretty floody as well. High output and crenelations a plus. Maybe an E2D LED Defender 1000lm head, wonder how that would handle an 18350 battery? 

I may have to sell off some of my LF heads, tails and bodies to fund a Malkoff head though. I've found I REALLY like the Malkoff tri-tail and fivemega bodies best.


----------



## chillinn

Pretty sure this has been seen here before. The *E1M*.
This is using Lumens Factory z52, Lumens Factory E1 Classic body, unknown E to M adapter, Surefire z46 Classic M3 bezel, running Tad Customs bipin M socket and A3712 1.2A lamp.


----------



## DAN92

Head Lumens Factory E Series Triple LED Nichia 319B Cool White (5700k), 1125 Lumens (Output), HA3 Black, Cren. Bezel, single-mode "Tactician" on Surefire E2D body.


----------



## chillinn

DAN92 said:


> 1125 Lumens (Output), HA3 Black, Cren. Bezel, single-mode "Tactician" on Surefire E2D body.



I'm very sorry, DAN92, your E is just too darn bright. Please stop pointing that thing westward, you're keeping us awake.


----------



## DAN92

chillinn said:


> I'm very sorry, DAN92, your E is just too darn bright. Please stop pointing that thing westward, you're keeping us awake.


I take your comment as a compliment


----------



## Megalamuffin

ilikeguns40 said:


> The newer E1B MV will handle 3.7v li-ion 16340 and other sized 3.7v batteries. I’ve tested this and no change in brightness from LED. I had also emailed Surefire and had asked if it can handle the voltage and they said yes. The E1D, E1B, EB1, and newer one cell lights are secretly duel fuel, they don’t actually specify it because they market their lights as dependable and make money off their CR123s.



Did surefire tell you the E1D and EB1 can handle 3.7v, or did you find out by trying it? I use a 3.7v in my e1b mv and it’s been doing fine, but I’m hesitant to try my E1D and eb1 since they’d be harder to replace if it fried them.


----------



## ilikeguns40

If the head says KE1 you are safe. So the E1D is safe to use. I’m not 100% on the older EB1 as the stock output is also much lower. I would email Surefire and just ask to be safe. I’ve heard people running 3.7v 16340 in the EB1 and it working but I’m not sure on long term if that higher voltage will jeopardize that LED or not


----------



## michaex

E1D uses KE1D-A head - unless you meant just first three characters? E1L-A uses KE1.

I have never heard of SF confirming that rcr123 can be used in any of cr123 lights


----------



## ilikeguns40

michaex said:


> E1D uses KE1D-A head - unless you meant just first three characters? E1L-A uses KE1.
> 
> I have never heard of SF confirming that rcr123 can be used in any of cr123 lights


Yes if it has the first 3 letters of KE1 it can safely run an RCR123 3.7v. 

Surefire has confirmed with me when I asked in an email if my E1D Defender can safely use a 3.7v 16340 they said “yes”


----------



## michaex

ilikeguns40 said:


> Yes if it has the first 3 letters of KE1 it can safely run an RCR123 3.7v.
> 
> Surefire has confirmed with me when I asked in an email if my E1D Defender can safely use a 3.7v 16340 they said “yes”


O! Thank you @ilikeguns40 that's the first one I've heard of  I'm happy to be wrong here!


----------



## ilikeguns40

Newer E1B-MV also works with 3.7v 16340. Only lights I’m not certain of are the older sub-200 lumen models like the EB1 backups, E1L Outdoorsman’s, and any other older single cell LED lights. Never asked Surefire just for the fact I don’t own any


----------



## Megalamuffin

ilikeguns40 said:


> If the head says KE1 you are safe. So the E1D is safe to use. I’m not 100% on the older EB1 as the stock output is also much lower. I would email Surefire and just ask to be safe. I’ve heard people running 3.7v 16340 in the EB1 and it working but I’m not sure on long term if that higher voltage will jeopardize that LED or not



Cool, I’ll ask them just for the heck of it. I have those 3v rcr123’s that work nicely in the e1d and eb1, but if the e1d could safely use 16340’s then I can go unprotected and not have the sudden shut off.

I’ve been using 16340’s for a while in the e1b mv and edcl1-t and they have been good to go. Definitely nice for the mv since that eats up primaries at a stupidly fast rate.


----------

